# Post everything you ate today v2



## Barette

The first one has gotten so big that it occasionally doesn't show new posts.

*Breakfast: * Mung bean pasta topped with sauteed veggies and tomato sauce and parmesan. Some grapefruit juice mixed with seltzer.
---130+200+90+50=470

Got so ****ing stressed from some events today and a ton of caffeine. Had a smoothie then wheat free/vegan pretzels and then 6 dates with 1 tbs peanut butter. Still feel stressed!![
---35+50+100+120+120+100= 525

*Dinner:* Delicious homemade pasta salad with a small clementine and some pomegranate arils.
---250+35+40=325

After work I may eat, since I'll be on my feet for 8 hours abd get off at 10 pm, but tgus far 8.ll be at 1320

Edit: Did eat! I had a banana with peanut butter and snap peas.
---100+200+35=335

TOTAL: 1655.


----------



## Zeeshan

Macdonalds Hot cakes + Orange cranberry muffin


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Been eating really bad lately and it's wrecking havoc on my skin; I suppose I should start posting again to keep me on track. 

Today: 
Morning--Two eggs, green/yellow bell peppers, cherry tomatoes. A black/white cookie.
Noon--Chicken patty in a bun, broccoli, carrots, green beans. Grapes with smoked gouda cheese.
Night--Vietnamese chicken pho with herbs, green onion, and bean sprouts.

A co-worker was discussing with me the other day how some people don't consider chicken as meat similar to how fish isn't usually considered as "meat" either. Is this idea common or what!?


----------



## Barette

^That's such odd thinking, I think they mean "red meat" but think of red meat as the "real" meat and chicken isn't? Silly! 
And same here, about food affecting skin! My food insanity on my vacation has caused me to break out EVERYWHERE. My face, chest, shoulders, all that---when my skin is always clear, or at least only a pinple here or there on my forehead. I'm trying to be as clean as I can now, with my food.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

^My co worker says it has to do with being land animals vs. birds vs. sea animals. And "meat" isn't exactly the same as "poultry" so some people think of it that way. Lol... I had always assumed all living, breathing animals are meat in my mind so this statement absolutely floored me. :lol 

Yeah, same here. I had a sudden break out last week and it lasted throughout this whole week and I'm thinking it could either be from 1.) the wine I drank with my friends or 2.) the fact that I stayed overnight at their apartment without doing my usual cleaning routine or 3.) the larger amount of processed food I've eaten lately. It's probably because of all factors... my skin sucks right now. :/


----------



## Barette

I think that's just too much thinking when it comes to food! I figure, if it used to have a blood supply then it's meat. And the cleaning routine might've done it too, I switched astringents just because I couldn't find my usual, and since then things haven't been the same and on vacation I get screwed up not only in eating but in hygiene as well. Skin can be so sensitive. Hopefully we both get it back to normal!

And I see that most people are still posting in the other thread but IDC, my posts don't show up there like once a week and so I'm going to post here anyway. And I was in NYC all day so I walked around a lot so w/e.

*#1:* Smoothie! (almond milk, mango, frozen berries)
---35+50+50=*135*

*#2:* Brown rice crackers with guacamole, a clementine, and some watermelon and cantaloupe.
---60+100+35+80=*275*

*#3:* Dates with peanut butter and another clementine.
---140+100+35=*275*

*#4:* This chocolate fiber bar that looked to be pretty healthy (no added sugars, pure cocoa, sweetened with fruit juices and had fruit bits). 
---*140*

*#5:* Red delicious apple.
---*100*

*#6:* Half a sweet potato with sauteed veggies (brussel sprouts, chick peas, kale, asparagus, bell pepper, mushrooms). Topped with sauteed veggies and parmesan.
---70+250+90=*410*

Total: *1210?* I'm too tired to count properly and can't find the calculator on my computer.


----------



## Despot

Where do you even look for food calories? Is there site because it will be pain in the *** to go look up separetly.


----------



## Barette

Despot said:


> Where do you even look for food calories? Is there site because it will be pain in the *** to go look up separetly.


I just Google it. I like finding out how many calories are in the things I eat. Eventually, it becomes second nature, guessing the caloric value of your food. Especially when you eat out, then you're able to more accurately estimate it.

I'm really sad and don't feel well and have been home all day, so I've just been snacking or eating whenever I get the whim.

*#1:* Smoothie (some diced mango, 1/2 a banana, almond milk, frozen berries, chia/flax seed). Green/licorice tea.
---50+50+35+75+50=*260*

*#2:* 1/2 cup snap peas and 6 dates that I dipped in 1.5 tbs peanut butter. 
---20+120+150=*290*

*#3:* More of my pasta salad but it's too old now and it's gross, so I spit out my second bite, but I still had a bite or two. Also, 1/4 cup pomegranate avrils. And I had some rice chips with guacamole instead of my pasta salad.
---20+80+60+100=*260*

*#4:* 2 clementines.
---35+35=*70*

*#5:* Biiiiig dinner. Mung bean pasta topped with half a sweet potato and sauteed veggies (asparagus, kale, bell pepper, brussel sprouts, peas) and some tomato sauce and parmesan. I feel so stuffed, I thought I had a hunger headache so I made a lot and ate a lot, but I still have the headache. 
---180+70+100+150+90=*590*

Total thus far: *1400*


----------



## biscoto

banana, mousakas, chocolate cake


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today: Baked yam, egg rolls; Bok choy & chicken soup, rice with bean curd; A couple of grapes/cheese; Potatoes, bell peppers, and an egg. 

Haven't had much of an appetite since last night. Strange...


----------



## catcharay

I've been really bad lately w food; it's bad timing cos I wanted to be able to eat freely on holidays and not be conscious w my intake

Wholemeal flat bread (1.5) - cheese, spinach, tomato, smoked ham
1 packet rice crackers 
2 big handfuls of shapes biscuits
Half size rainbow trout 
1 lge frozen coke (Mcdonalds)

It's not even dinner yet. I probably won't be hungry


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cereal, banana, Whey protein shake, Yerba mate tea, coffee.

Subway sandwich.

Quinoa Salad and grilled chicken with ponzu sauce.


----------



## pati

Barette said:


> I think that's just too much thinking when it comes to food! I figure, if it used to have a blood supply then it's meat. And the cleaning routine might've done it too, I switched astringents just because I couldn't find my usual, and since then things haven't been the same and on vacation I get screwed up not only in eating but in hygiene as well. Skin can be so sensitive. Hopefully we both get it back to normal!
> 
> And I see that most people are still posting in the other thread but IDC, my posts don't show up there like once a week and so I'm going to post here anyway. And I was in NYC all day so I walked around a lot so w/e.
> 
> *#1:* Smoothie! (almond milk, mango, frozen berries)
> ---35+50+50=*135*
> 
> *#2:* Brown rice crackers with guacamole, a clementine, and some watermelon and cantaloupe.
> ---60+100+35+80=*275*
> 
> *#3:* Dates with peanut butter and another clementine.
> ---140+100+35=*275*
> 
> *#4:* This chocolate fiber bar that looked to be pretty healthy (no added sugars, pure cocoa, sweetened with fruit juices and had fruit bits).
> ---*140*
> 
> *#5:* Red delicious apple.
> ---*100*
> 
> *#6:* Half a sweet potato with sauteed veggies (brussel sprouts, chick peas, kale, asparagus, bell pepper, mushrooms). Topped with sauteed veggies and parmesan.
> ---70+250+90=*410*
> 
> Total: *1210?* I'm too tired to count properly and can't find the calculator on my computer.


Barette, are you on a specific diet? Or just eating healthy? I'm working on no sugar, no flour. Your meals give me some good ideas (which I need).


----------



## Barette

missamanda said:


> Barette, are you on a specific diet? Or just eating healthy? I'm working on no sugar, no flour. Your meals give me some good ideas (which I need).


I try and limit my intake of wheat and dairy best that I can (I eat like 1-2 tbs of parmesan a day though, that's the only dairy I have consistently). If I'm eating out, then I just eat what I want though (I hate when people go to a great restaurant and order a Caesar salad), but now I don't like eating out as much anyway. I can usually go a few weeks without it, whereas before I would eat out multiple times a week. The eating out part was the only adjustment I found difficult at first (because at least at the grocery store you can just not buy certain foods) but eventually you get to where the remorse and guilt you feel for caving doesn't feel worth the few moments of enjoyment that the food brought, and plus then eating out becomes more of a treat (I used to eat out so much, now I can go a few weeks without it at all---this was the one viewpoint of mine that completely changed). Now I really enjoy eating well and would rather eat my healthier meals than eat something bad. So nothing too specific or restrictive, but just basically eating good foods that make me feel good. And cutting back on sugar, I try that best that I can! I've cut back on processed foods where I'm able to, and that's helped eliminate a _lot_ of sugar from my diet. Especially since I make all of my food typically, so I never add sugar. If I do (like I'm going to make cranberry sauce) I use agave or honey (that stevia stuff tastes nasty to me).

It's a long transition, changing food habits. Especially for people with issues, where food = comfort, or food = love, I've many a time buried my feelings with food. It's a pretty constant struggle to not revert back to that mentality.


----------



## Elad

200g peanutbutter
550g steak

almost 8pm and i've hit my totals. this is gonna suck.


----------



## Barette

*#1:* 1/8 cup dry oatmeal (and 2 tbs chia/flax seed) with 1/2 mashed banana and a smoothie (1/2 banana, frozen blue/black/strawberries, almond milk). Green/licorice tea.
---75+100+50+75+35=*335*

*#2:* 6 dates with 1.5 tbs peanut butter, 1/2 cup snap peas and a clementine.
---120+150+30+35=*335*

*#3:* Chopped kale with red oinions, feta cheese, and raisins (was supposed to be watermelon, but when I cut into the melon it was so bad inside, so I settled for raisins). Some sesame seeds on top for some fats. Red wine vinegar. A clementine for fruit.
---20+40+100+30+10+35=*235*

*#4:* Sauteed (in olive oil) broccoli, brussel sprouts, bell pepper, and 1/2 sweet potato-topped with tomato sauce and parmesan. 1 glass of grapefruit juice.
---100+170+90+90=*450*

Total thus far: *1355*


----------



## Idontgetit

1) Fried egg sandwich with cheddar cheese
2) Cheese omelette with mozzarella/cheddar
3)Protein Shake with flax, blueberry
4)Chicken breast x2, Uncle Ben's Rice, green beans
5)4 glasses of milk


----------



## Barette

*#1:* Smoothie (frozen berries, almond milk, and 1/2 banana) with oatmeal/flax/chia seed that I topped with 1/2 banana. My mom made me buy Good and Plenty last night and I had some this morning... I love licorice, even cheap ****ty anise seed copy cats.
---100+35+100+75+50+100=*460*

*#2:* Those Good and Plenty created such a sugar craving now, it's why I have trouble eating sweets! I can recognize the effect it causes. I had a clementine to satiate my sugar craving.
---*35*

*#3:* 6 dates with peanut butter with an apple.
---120+100+100=*320*

*#4:* Chopped up kale with kalamata olives, feta cheese, and tomatoes with a clementine and some hummus (for fats). 
---20+130+40+35+75=*300*

*#5:* 1/2 sweet potato with sauteed veggies (brussel sprouts, peas, asparagus, and cause it was going bad, I begrudgingly added eggplant). Topped with tomato sauce and parmesan. Glass of grapefruit juice mixed with seltzer.
---70+100+100+90+40=*400*

Total for the day thus far: *1515* And my boss bought cookies and I resisted them! AND I had to buy a cake for Thanksgiving and I was sooooo tempted to buy a treat from the amazing bakery to eat today, but I didn't cave then either! I'm proud of myself, I'm really learning self-control with food.


----------



## weaving2fast

Horrible breakfast burrito from my employer's cafeteria and I paid the price for it! I swear this place has the only food that you can eat that is bad for you and still be guaranteed it will leave your system and you will lose weight.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Baked yam, kiwi, persimmon, chips/salsa, pasta (clam, fish, egg noodles, tomato sauce, bell pepper, carrots, broccoli, onion, garlic), purple cauliflower, more carrots, potato/green bean/carrot/pork soup with rice and some quail eggs. 

Oh and I baked some sweet potato pie... tasted it every other minute while I was making it. Lol.... Can't help myself.


----------



## arnie

No.


----------



## Blue Dino

Scrambled Eggs
Hashbrowns
Hot Sauce
2 Cups of Coffee
Tomato Soup
Rice
Chicken Breast
Cauliflower
Boba Drink
Tiramisu Cake 
Hot Toddy
2 glasses of red wine and counting..


----------



## dal user

Spaghetti bolognese
Scampi
toast


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* None.

*Lunch:* 6 dates with peanut butter and an apple. 3 mini cookies my boss brought.
---120+100+100+220=*560*

*Dinner:* Half a brownie from Panera (I ****ing wanted it, I had 2 hours of sleep and worked retail on Black Friday starting at 5 am, I used an excuse!) and eggplant parmesan and chicken parmesan that my mom ordered.
---240+1000 (idk the exact calories but I'll guess 1000, for some wiggle room if I'm wrong).=*1240*

Total: *1800*


----------



## HanSolo

some peanuts and sunflower seeds

extra lean ground beef+mixed frozen veggies+some noodles+1 egg+a few spoonfuls of pasta sauce on it


But I ate way too many nuts....there goes my cals for the day, even though I walked about 13km again today


----------



## Fruitcake

Two marmited crumpets, an apple and the remains of a bag of salt and vinegar chippies that I was not permitted to finish yesterday.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast- Turkey, stuffing, yams, mashed potatoes.

Lunch- Turkey, stuffing, yams, mashed potatoes.

Dinner- Turkey, stuffing, yams, mashed potatoes.


----------



## Idontgetit

Chicken breast with green beans and blueberries
Protein shake
20 boneless wings
footlong chicken sub with a salad
2 Glass of milk


----------



## catcharay

Bad eating today

a small plate of potato bake
handful gummie bears
a giant banana
3 lindor chocolates
Handful of shapes biscuits
More potato bake
2 cheeses 
4 cubes of this gelatin thing my mum made
more gummie bears
My mum is cooking something and it smells bombtastic


----------



## dal user

I've eat nothing today lol

Will post what I've eaten soon though.


----------



## Barette

So far:

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk, banana, frozen berries).
---35+100+75=*310*

*Lunch:* Rice cake with peanut butter and 4 chopped up prunes. A few pieces of a clementine, for the vitamin C (to absorb the iron in the peanut butter, and the little iron in the rice cake and prunes).
---60+100+80+20=*260*

*Dinner:* Salad (kale, kalamata olives, feta cheese, 1/2 avacado, tomato, with olive oil and red wine vinegar). I was on break at Panera and thought I'd get hungrier once I started eating, so I got a toasted multi grain bagel, but I still really wasn't that hungry. So I had like the top half of it, mostly out of boredom. 
---20+50+40+100+100+30+50+170=*570*

*After-work meal:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed vegetables (brussel sprouts, asparagus, bell pepper, broccoli). With tomato sauce and parmesan.
---100+100+90+100=*400*

Thus far: *1540*


----------



## housebunny

pumpkin pie with whipped cream
milk and vitamins
turkey
a little cranberry sauce


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* None.
> 
> *Lunch:* 6 dates with peanut butter and an apple. 3 mini cookies my boss brought.
> ---120+100+100+220=*560*
> 
> *Dinner:* Half a brownie from Panera (I ****ing wanted it, I had 2 hours of sleep and worked retail on Black Friday starting at 5 am, I used an excuse!) and eggplant parmesan and chicken parmesan that my mom ordered.
> ---240+1000 (idk the exact calories but I'll guess 1000, for some wiggle room if I'm wrong).=*1240*
> 
> Total: *1800*


Where do you work? Was it crazy on Black Friday?


----------



## Parsnip

Yay. Food logging.

Breakfast: Red apple (165g)
Grazing Item: Generic fruit and nut mix (175g)
Supplementary Snacks: Three clementines (between 70-85g each)

Current total approximately: 1047

Edit: make that six clementines

30/11 Total: 1152


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Where do you work? Was it crazy on Black Friday?


The Shoe Department Encore. We sell very ugly shoes, for the most part. And I worked at 5 am so it was kinda dead (not entirely dead, which was crazy to me). But around noon it was getting crazy, and by 2 (which was the time I left) it was insane. Just insanely crowded. And people get this mob mentality, where they feel like they're on the Serengeti, and that it's a fight to survive. Most people are decent, but there is a small minority of people that decide they need to make the biggest mess to have ever been made. I mean like, throwing boxes around and throwing shoes and throwing tissue paper. Some aisles you can't see the floor, if you leave too long (and when there's a lot of customers, you have no chance to clean). It's a huge mess made by a few 6 ft toddlers.

Basically, I'm going to hate my life in half an hour when I get to work. Because they extended it for a 3 day sale. Because Capitalism and materialism and all that jazz. I'm not going to reward dealing with it, with a brownie. I'm trying to eliminate that mentality from my mind.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> The Shoe Department Encore. We sell very ugly shoes, for the most part. And I worked at 5 am so it was kinda dead (not entirely dead, which was crazy to me). But around noon it was getting crazy, and by 2 (which was the time I left) it was insane. Just insanely crowded. And people get this mob mentality, where they feel like they're on the Serengeti, and that it's a fight to survive. Most people are decent, but there is a small minority of people that decide they need to make the biggest mess to have ever been made. I mean like, throwing boxes around and throwing shoes and throwing tissue paper. Some aisles you can't see the floor, if you leave too long (and when there's a lot of customers, you have no chance to clean). It's a huge mess made by a few 6 ft toddlers.
> 
> Basically, I'm going to hate my life in half an hour when I get to work. Because they extended it for a 3 day sale. Because Capitalism and materialism and all that jazz. I'm not going to reward dealing with it, with a brownie. I'm trying to eliminate that mentality from my mind.


 Sounds like a horror show. Good luck! (I work fast food, so I know the feel)


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Two appetite suppressants, two Coke zeros, two chewable sugar free fiber tablets.
Later if I cave maybe some shirataki noodles in chicken broth.


----------



## Benjeee

muesli with apple breakfast
cordon bleu with noodls lunch
muesli with banana and apple dinner


----------



## Witchcraft

Breakfast:
2 waffles with honey, green tea, plain live yogurt sprinkled with linseeds

Coffee break: 
Coffee with condensed milk, mincemeat pie

Lunch: 
Toast with egg and pepperoni, a handful of dried cranberries

Dinner: 
Smoothie (banana, courgette, pineapple), a small piece of roasted gammon and 1 small potato


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Sounds like a horror show. Good luck! (I work fast food, so I know the feel)


It actually wasn't too bad today. And I worked with some people I really like. The people I work with who used to work fast food say that retail is way worse, but personally I'd hate fast food more because it grosses me out. What chain do you work at?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today:
-Pasta with cheese, tomatoes, chicken, bread.
-Korean food--lots of veggie side dishes and also a seafood soup with rice. 

That's it... Not much appetite today... probably because I'm a bit sad because I won't be able to see him anymore.


----------



## AussiePea

Breakfast: Oatmeal with Milk 
Lunch: Steak with potato wedges 
Dinner: Chicken Caesar Salad 

Have enchiladas prepared for lunch tomorrow too, oms.


----------



## Barette

My mom insisted that we have a second Thanksgiving, and since she cooks horribly and I hate seeing food wasted (especially a poor dead turkey, which I felt genuinely sad for while preparing the breast), I cooked. And, since I love to cook, but never cook (because it causes too many calories and I get anxiety when I break my food routine), I went overboard with what I made. I made cranberry sauce, roasted turkey breast, sweet potatoes, brussel sprouts, broccoli that I roasted with the turkey breast, and my mom bought some brownies. I'm feeling fat but I may go to the gym, or not eat the rest of the day. I'm definitely not eating the rest of the day, really. I hit 2,000 calories in one meal. I hate having no self-control because I really didn't want to eat any of it, but I did anyway. Especially the brownies. Not even good, but I'm going to eat them. Yesterday I was good at least... But now I'm pretty disgusted with myself. I'm hoping to go to the gym later.

Total for the day (unless I workout) *2000*

Edit: Binged. I hate myself. I hate my mom for breaking my routine.

*New total: 3500*


----------



## Parsnip

Today was my day of fasting, so I consumed nothing.
1/12 Total: 0


----------



## housebunny

I have hardly eaten anything today and barely notice. Maybe I should eat something.



Parsnip said:


> Today was my day of fasting, so I consumed nothing.
> 1/12 Total: 0


You fast once a week?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Leftover three cheese pasta with a salad.
-Sweet potato pie with whipped cream.

ETA: Rice, pork, spinach.

I have absolutely no urge to cook since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Parsnip

housebunny said:


> I have hardly eaten anything today and barely notice. Maybe I should eat something.
> 
> You fast once a week?


I do. It's normally not a total fast, but given my gluttony during the week it was only appropriate that I abstain completely today.


----------



## biscoto

bread with honey, gemista, crepes, yogurt, chicken fillet. and i'm not done yet.


----------



## Tangerine

Eggs & Pork with hot peppers. Coconut oil homemade chocolate bar, Coffee, Brussel sprouts.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk, banana, frozen berries, chia/flax seed).
---35+100+75+50=*260*

*Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with sauteed veggies and tomato sauce and parmesan (3 thin asparagus, 1/4 bell bell pepper, 1 big cremini mushroom, chopped garlic, spinach, about 1 cup chopped brussel sprouts, 1/2 cup peas). 3 prunes.
---100+100+100+90+60=*450*

Total: *740*

Edit: Had a rice cake with 1/2 tbs peanut butter and an apple.
---60+75+100=*235*

New Total: *975*

I ate too much yesterday, I tried to limit myself today.


----------



## Ironyinivory

I eat one meal a day and thats dinner. And its 5 here so dinner time isnt around yet...


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Flax seed cereal with blueberries and milk.
Some chocolate.
Pickled vegetables (kimchi, cucumbers, potatoes, eggplant, carrot/daikon) with rice and dumplings.

Not very hungry for dinner.... but I'll probably grab something quick soon.
ETA: Ate a bit of cornbread, a bit of meatball stuffed tofu, a bit of veggies, a bit of pumpkin pie... a bit of everything!!! I don't care about food right now. Lol. No idea why; this is unusual of me.


----------



## catcharay

On holidays w my family and am eating mountains of food;
Sausage, toast, bacon, croissont, yoghurt, fruit
rice w chicken stirfry
cakes
this cheese bacon bread roll

I walked a little bit and swam(dogpaddled) lol

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (almond milk, frozen berries, 1/2 banana) with oatmeal (with 1/2 banana). 5 prunes because I am addicted to prunes. Like 4 cups of black/green tea.
---35+75+100+75+100=*385*

*Lunch:* A sesame rice cake with 1 tbs peanut butter, and a very small apple. Cup of coffee.
---60+100+60=*220*

*Dinner:* Salad---small bed of kale (less than 2 cups chopped) with 1.5 tbs kalamata olives, 1 tbs feta cheese, 1/2 tomato, 1/2 cup chopped cucumber, and like 1/2 cup chopped snap peas. With some homemade vinaigrette (which is my fancy way of saying, some red wine vinegar and olive oil with some pepper). A clementine.
---20+80+10+10+30+30+35=*215*

Total for the day (until I have my after work meal, which is yet to be decided): *820*

Edit: I didn't want to eat anything more. *820* is my total.


----------



## loophole

3 tacos. Home made normal size


----------



## Stilla

6 pm and so far I've had one piece of bread with cheese and butter. 
(not dieting, lazy)


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

A dry spinach salad, some watered down green goodness juice with extra spirulina and some Chia seed, a bunch of tea.


----------



## Noca

Fruit smoothie with strawberries, OJ, protein powder and walnuts

Peanut butter and honey and almonds on toasted english muffin cut in two

perogies with oregano, salt, pepper, basil, tomatoes, broccoli, and peas

ft long steak and cheese sub with lettuce, cheese, cucumbers on whole wheat

orange juice

water 

fruit yogurt cup


----------



## Melodies0fLife

-Baked sweet potatoes/mini yam.
-Mango slices and two black/white cookies.
-Rice, spicy seafood soup (clams, crab, fish, tofu, kimchi, various veggies); also ate beans/tortilla that a co worker brought for everyone.
-Dinner will be bitter melon and meatballs.


----------



## catcharay

Morning was croissants bacon mushroom tomato sausage fruit

lunch was rice noodles w curried chicken

cheezos

320ml pepsi

Reg iced mocca

Thai Duck noodle soup

2 spring rolls

sh.t i ate a lot but my stomach still feels hungry now

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Mashed up sweet potato with sauteed veggies (like 1 1/2 cups chopped mini brussel sprouts, 1/2 cup chopped cremini mushrooms, about 2 cups spinach, 3 big asparagus spears, 1/4 of a bell pepper). Topped with some tomato sauce and parmesan. I had a glass of grapefruit juice mixed with seltzer. Green/licorice tea.
---100+100+100+90+90=*480*

*Fatty snack:* 5 prunes. Love them, so juicy and squishy and sweet. Edit: omg so many prunes within 3 days was a bad choice for my poops. BAD CHOICE.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Brown rice cake with 1 tbs peanut butter and a small apple. 
---60+100+60=*220*

*Dinner:* 7 dates with 1 tbs peanut butter and a clemetine.
---140+100+35=*275*

*After work meal:* A smoothie (1/2 banana, frozen berries, and almond milk) with oatmeal (1/4 cup dry, with 1/2 banana).
---100+75+35+75=*285*

Total for the day: *1360*


----------



## MuckyMuck

*Tropical Fruit Yogurt*
*Cup of Coffee*, yes i ate a cup of coffee.
*Some Ham, Cheddar Cheese and Dijon Mustard sandwiches*.
*Apple & Bana*na
To top it all off a big plate of my own *homemade oven chips, spiced with some paprika, cayenne pepper, pepper & salt, ginger and curry powder*. mama mia!!!

Then i ate another cup of coffee, from my own machine, to end the day.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Sesame brown rice cake with 1 tbs peanut butter and a small apple.
---60+100+60=*220*

*Lunch:* Kale with olives, feta cheese, red onion, avacado, tomato, and some chopped up snap peas. With red wine vinegar/olive oil. A clementine. Cup of coffee.
---20+40+25+100+10+30+50=*275*

*Fatty meal:* 11 dates with 2 tbs peanut butter.
---220+200=* 420*

* Dinner:* Mashed up sweet potato topped with brussel sprouts, asparagus, bell pepper, and mushrooms sauteed in olive oil and garlic and topped with tomato and parmesan.
130+100+100+90=* 420*

Total thus far: *1335*

Edit: ate roasted btussel sprouts with peas over mung bean pasta, then a clementine, then went out and had chocolate cake and fries! No regrets.


----------



## blue2

breakfast : 2 cup's tea, boiled egg, 2 slice's toast with butter, mamalade jam
brunch : 3 cup's coffee with some sugar and milk
lunch : 2 chicken sandwich's 2 biscuit's 4 cup's of tea with milk...so far so good..i can be a caffeine junky,sometime's


----------



## Barette

* Breakfast:* Smoothie with oatmeal.
---100+35+75+80=* 290*

I ate clean, don't feel like writing since I'm on my phone but it was clean.

940+100+100+40+90+100=1370


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Pretzels, a drink made up of warm milk, melted ice cream, and a bit of root beer soda; some peanuts
Noon: Pizza, steamed veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, snap peas).
Afternoon: Some milk candy. 

Not in mood for dinner. Too sad and lonely right now.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Chicken burger.
Noon: Starbucks--chai tea latte and a small vanilla bean scone.
ETA--Dinner: Sushi with a friend... Expensive sushi actually ($40 Total!!) 

I decided to go out today and spend the day at a park... Needed to get out of the house; feel like I'm suffocating there. Currently at Starbucks, messing around.


----------



## Tangerine

Coffee + Salad with lettuce, cucumber, cheese, ham & celery.


----------



## catcharay

Ate so much lunch but am still hungry at dinner time

3 small boiled bananas
handful jackfruit chips
big bowl noodle soup
pineapple juice
tea
lotsss of fresh jackfruit
2 or 3 bitesized fruit gelatin
fresh coconut juice 2 small glasses
1 vietnamese pancake w seafood filling
320 ml coca cola

its dinner time and my stomach is yelling for food.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

SO far today:

Breakfast: Two eggs, cornbread, a side of steamed vegetables (broccoli, cauliflower, snap peas, carrots). Oh and a slice of cream cake.
Night: Bowl of soba noodles in broth with green herbs, onion, tofu, and chicken. A black/white cookie and a mini chocolate bar.


----------



## Kakumbus

Energex
Bread made of Coconut flour/oil, flaxseed and eggs)
Bread made of Coconut flour/oil, flaxseed and eggs)
Echinacea, Quercertin, Elderberry extract, Triphala
Bread made of Coconut flour/oil, flaxseed and eggs)
Skullcap, Schisandra, 5mg melatonin
Orange cauliflower, onion, turmeric, mustard seed, olive oil.


----------



## Kalliber

Cereal, tacos lol, apple, more cereal..


----------



## LowlyRose

Oh interesting topic lol. Let's see...

Breakfast usually consist of vast amounts of coffee (not recommended for those with panic disorders but I'm a rebel so, yay coffee! lol), and usually cottage cheese mixed with fruit, an apple, and a glass of water sprinkled with Emergen-C for those good electrolytes. (actually helps with my dizzy spells)...go figure.

Lunch, well I kind of snack a lot. I'm not really consistent or big on lunch, maybe a small salad or bits and pieces of fresh veggies and dip. Not much.

Dinner usually I'll have some baked chicken, fish, steak, always baked. lol 
and steamed veggies. Small portions though since I don't eat much.

Dessert, mmm, not big on it. I've been losing weight through a lot of exercise which makes me less hungry. Which is a good thing I used to be overweight. Go Atkins! lol


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I pigged out today

Breakfast: A chicken sandwich

Lunch: A couple of chicken sandwiches

Lunch2.0: Lemon chicken and veges on rice

Afternoon tea: Choc and strawberries

Dinner: TBA- although its nearly 9pm and I'm not hungry at all (see above)


----------



## cmed

Whole grain wrap with rice kidney beans and mixed vegetables, a handful of mixed nuts, rice cake with natural peanutbutter on it, oatmeal with blueberries and raspberries, a handful of sunflower seeds, 2 eggs, 1 scoop of whey protein, 2 cups of milk.


----------



## catcharay

Havent been eating nutritiously. Regularly I would forgo breakfast knowing I will be eating snacks. Love snacking on asian sweets and chips. Eating snacks from shopping mart is more preferable to me than going out for a real meal. Weird.

this morning was ice cream
cassava root chips
these nugget crisps similar to twisties but crispier.
coke light 
water

ive got pringles too..transit and snacking go hand in hand.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I had a little over 2000 but all clean foods. Day before, clean, about 1500. Day before that, ov r 2000 and not clean (saw a friend and went out).

Today so far

Smoothie (40+100+100=240)
Rice cake with pb (60+100=160)
Dates with pb and an apple (140+100+80=320)

Edit: Wenr to friend's place and had a doner sandwich and a cliff bar. So put me around 2000.
Total so far = 2000.

I'm stayinf at said friend's place so I am going to count today, but not care about the total. Too many good foods to worry about that!


----------



## Euripides

Breakfast: scotch
Lunch: coke and self-made pancit (South-East Asian kind of wok noodles, thoroughly spinetingling and embarassingly easy to make)
Dinner: Leftovers from lunch + gin 'n tonics

A **** was not given today.


----------



## Tokztero

Spagetthi.


----------



## catcharay

Okay today if I dnt overeat at dinner

Bowl of pho
a fruit smoothie
2 banana rice cakes
pork bun
coke light
Coconut ice cream
pringles handful

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cmed

Rice, blueberries, rice, raspberries, rice, grapes, banana with natural peanutbutter, rice, mixed nuts, milk, rice, eggs, chicken, rice, whey protein, and more rice. Pretty much eating the same stuff every day for the past month and a half with the exception of a cheat day every 10 days. Getting really close to being 7% body fat again. Almost there.


----------



## Neo1234

1.Bread,Chicken Masala,Dessert.That's all.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A green tea sweet bun, a rice ball filled with mung beans/pork, some flax seed cereal with blueberries and milk. 
Noon: Dined with the coworkers at spaghetti factory; I had spaghetti and meatballs... Meatballs was pretty good; had some salad, lots of sourdough bread, iced tea, and also ice cream. 
Now/dinner: Plain chai tea from starbucks... I'm addicted to sitting at starbucks now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Toast
~ Pizza
~ 2 types of green tea
~ Water
~ Whiskey on the rocks


----------



## 337786

a slice of cake
and soup 
rice


----------



## catcharay

I had scrambled eggs w tomato and onion. Also a bread roll
mango smoothie
diet coke
7 up
burger king fries and chicken burger. It was really delicious. Not sloppy which ive had concrete impressions abt. Maybe they make it better in vn
diet coke
water
Im so unhealthy atm. Ill make it my goal to order water from now on
it is dinner time but im not hungry just tired

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I had 3500 calories.

Today I had a mashed up sweet potato with sauteed veggies with tomato and parmesan. I'm stressed because I spent money that I didn't have, so I ate 5 dates with peanut butter. I'm going to have tea and coffee.

A rice cake with peanut butter. 

Total is 750

Ediy: then had a Greek salad for dinner, and a smoothie and oatmeal after work. I think like 1200 total and was moving constantly at work so I should be at about 1000, then tomorrow I can be 1000 and make it up for yesterday.

Also, watching a Lifetime movie where a teenager meets an internet predator and it is making me extremely uncomfortable, like omg. I can't even sit still it's so creepy I'm squirming. Making me even more stressed.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Mid-morning: Spaghetti/meatball with a slice of bread.
Noon: Blueberries, an apple, and chai rooibos tea; some peanuts too.
Night: A bit of cabbage, some chicken/zucchini/green onion asian pancake, some rice, and eggs. 

I think I will eat something with peanut butter soon. Craving peanut butter. D:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Breakfast: Nothing
Lunch: Crawfish Po-Boy Sandwich, fries, onion rings, garlic bread, and hush puppies.
Dinner: Pizza, breadsticks, and cheesecake.


----------



## catcharay

I ate nearly all my quota of food in the first half of the day. Oh dear..

Rice noodles with chargrilled pork. Lots of noodles
fruit smoothie
2 sweet potatoes
3 paparoti bread buns. Big
1 chip
water

I want tea now or coke zero

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

Breakfast is a smoothie (mango, blackberries, strawberries, almond milk) with oatmeal that I added a banana to. I wanted fruit, what can I say. 415 calories I think, I forget.

Lunch is a rice cake with peanut butter. 160. Total so far is 575 then

Another rice cake with peanut butter afterwards. Felt sad and little food in the house. 160

Dinner is a small bed of brown rice with a quater of a sweet potato, peas, bell pepper, cremini mushrooms, sauteed with tomato sauce and parmesan. A greek salad on the side, with vinegar. Tons of tea today.

1055 total. I'm now even fory binge day.

Edit: NM got fat and had 6 dates with peanut butter and an apple. 320

So the total is 1375


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Half a whole wheat bagel with whipped cream cheese.
Noon: Soba noodles in chicken broth, shredded zucchini, natto beans, and an egg. 
Afternoon: Some chai tea and butter crackers.

Later, a friend is visiting from the bay area; he said he wanted to eat restaurant ramen noodles but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## starburst93

Scrambled eggs
Pineapple
Mexican quinoa salad
Berry smoothie w/ almond milk


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A fried egg, slice of sourdough bread with cream cheese.
Mid-morning: A crepe filled with cheese, feta, olives, artichoke hearts, and tomatoes; some potatoes on the side.
Afternoon: Light eggnog jubilee from jamba juice. Jalapeno chedder cheetos.
Night: A mix of carrots, cucumbers, herbs, shrimp, daikon radish.


----------



## Barette

Breakfast was a smoothie with oatmeal then a rice cake with peanut butter.

Lunch was a rice cake and dates with peanut butter and an apple.

Dinner was mung bean pasta with a small sweet potato and sauteed veggies, with a glass of grapefruit juice. And because my mom loves sabatoging me, I picked out chocolate.chunks out of 7 ****ty cookies she baked. At least I ate the chunks, nit the cookie? I wonder what it's like to have self control.

1650


----------



## arnie

So excited for tomorrow's update!


----------



## blue2

3 teaspoon's of honey, 10 cup's of tea, 6 low fat crisp's...


----------



## Blue Dino

-Bowl of Porridge
-Custard Bread
-2 Coffees
-Bowl of Noodles
-Bowl of Stew
-Pieces of Beef
-Pieces of Chicken
-Small Bowl of Rice
-Small Bowl of MSG soup
-Some Bell Peppers
-Some Brocoli 
-And 2 glasses of red wine
-Plus 2 brandy eggnog cocktails.
-Salami and Cheedar Sandwich
-Now Slurping down a cup o noodle.


----------



## Elad

honey roasted peanuts
coffee
chocolate cream bun
pick/mix candy
battered prawns



yeah.. its one of those days.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Bought a bunch of rainbow swiss chard from the farmer's market the other day so I made swiss chard egg muffins this morning; also made pancakes and ate those with whipped cream. 
Mid-morning: Half a cup of hot chocolate... wasn't very good hot chocolate, imo. :blank
Afternoon: A small bowl of rice, potato/carrot/broccoli/green bean/chicken soup and some stinky tofu for flavor. 
Night: Parents wanted me to eat chicken pho with them but I didn't want to wait for the chicken to cook... I ate the same thing from lunch. Also had some chocolate chip mint ice cream. 

Good night.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Mexican bean salad. Diet coke. And two protein shakes


----------



## catcharay

Struggling to exercise self discipline at buffets. Just finished breakfast

Mini croissants, many mini lemon and chocolate tarts, lots of fruit
cheese, ham
coffee w condensed milk
milk tea
Rice pancakes
water

we are on this tour where they organise what we eat. Each meal is various types of dishes w rice. Like my mums cooking, and each mouthful I lose track cos it isnt limited to a plate.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: I smothered two pancakes with blueberry cream cheese.
Mid-morning: Co-worker bought donuts for everyone; I ate half of one and gave the other half to another co-worker.
Noon: Leftover rainbow swiss chard egg muffin; some pickled veggies.
Afternoon: Peanuts. Salty peanuts.
Night: Broccoli, onion, carrots, sausages, egg, rice, furikake. Tomorrow's lunch will be exactly the same as this. 

Good night.


----------



## Blue Dino

Giant Bowl of Ramen
2 Oatmeal Granola Bars
Bowl of Brown Rice
Fish
Tofu
Broccoli 
Honey Ham Turkey Sandwich
Some Potato Chips
Orange Flavor Yogurt


----------



## catcharay

Eating a lot of carbs

A bread roll w 2 fried eggs
small glass of iced coffee
this small apple tasting fruit x 3
a bread roll w meats and cucumber
a small patisserie pork bun 
water

For dinner I wont eat much. Missing home and home food

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Aimforthestars

No appetite today :/ And I ate crap for dinner:

Lunch: whole wheat peanut butter sandwich, banana, coffee
Snacks: tea with milk and honey
Dinner: medium DD pumpkin spice coffee, 5 chocolate donut holes


----------



## ericj

Lunch: #8 with an Aranciata Rossa San Pellegrino from Emmy's (some kind of soy protein kabob with noodles, rice with succotash in it, and some veggies).
Dinner: Brisket, Bean, Mac'n'Cheese, "cornbread muffin", and Lemonade from Famous Dave's.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Hangover remedy

Breakfast:

40g Oats
2 sq 85% dark chocolate 
Almond milk - mix
Glass of OJ

Lunch: 

Grilled Smoked Salmon Fillet w/ peppercorns
125g Wild rice

Snack: Peanut Trek bar

Lots of water ~


----------



## crimeclub

About to stuff my face with all-you-can-eat Kneaders french toast.


----------



## Noca

orange juice
water
egg, 3 cheese, spinach, mushroom, honey omelet between two whole wheat thin pita slice buns

homemade pork burger with mushrooms, spinach, cheese, romaine lettuce, honey, on a toasted whole wheat english muffin

whole wheat pasta with avocado oil, blended up grape tomatoes, spinach, black pepper, garlic powder, garlic minced, onion powder, basil, and a mix of cheese.


----------



## Citrine

-pack of fruit flavored snacks
-baklava
-ramen

My diet kinda sucks...I should go eat an apple now



Noca said:


> homemade pork burger with mushrooms, spinach, cheese, romaine lettuce, honey, on a toasted whole wheat english muffin


that sounds really good right now....


----------



## catcharay

Im lovin burger king sooooo much now. The fries are fresh and crispy and the cheeseburger comparable to mcdonalds version.

noodles, fried rice, apple fruit, coconut dessert slice, spinach thing, spring roll; for breakfast

Munching jackfruit chips throughout the day. About 500 gm. heaps!!

A lge handful of gummies

Burger king cheeseburger meal

diet coke and water throughout the day

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Egg, rice, natto, nori.
Mid-morning: Half of a sugar cookie; a white rabbit milk candy.
Noon: A bit of rice, chicken, broccoli/potato/carrot/green bean soup; oh and garlic fries with lots of ketchup.
Night: I made swiss chard turkey lasagna. Mmmmm...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I ate three bananas, two whole wheat natural peanut sandwhiches, some air, water, lots of coke zero, egg beneficial sandwhiches, etc.


----------



## ericj

4 Clementines
2x Carne Asada Tacos
2x Carnitas Tacos
Chips
Salsa
Smoked Salmon BLT w/ Fries
Creme Brûlée
Chocolates


----------



## pastelsound

Frozen meal
Yogurtland
2 squares dark chocolate
1 coke zero
1 cup yerba mate


----------



## catcharay

I ate a vietnamese breadroll w lots of filling
a packet potato chips
2 candy sweets
rice cakes w meats and this fried veggie thing
rice w greens and fish
water and diet coke
dinner will prob be jackfruit chips

im packing on the pounds

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: I made oyakodon (chicken/onion/egg drop "soup" over rice); corn with butter because I miss the taste. 
Lunch time snack: Graham crackers with a layer of whipped cream cheese, a layer of whipped cream, and blackberries on the side. 
Afternoon: Sushi with a new friend who, despite the fact that she had only met me 2 times in her life, is helping me so much right now with things in my life... So I bought her dinner.  Had lots of sashimi and tempura; gyoza too. 
Night: I had an eggnog latte from starbucks. 

I stayed home from work today... needed a break from everything.


----------



## Kakumbus

Whey isolate protein powder with 2 TBS coconut oil and 4 tbsp dextrose powder with cinnamon, Grapefruit Seed Extract and L-Glutamine

5x a day.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

1. alcohol
2. alcohol
3. alcohol
4. alcohol
...

yeah I'm super depressed


----------



## catcharay

Today..
I had a big bowl of fried rice w 2 pieces of beef
3 coffee candies
handful of jackfruit chips
a kitkat
Chicken pieces w noodles
diet coke and water
a lge glass of spirulina orange juice. I ordered it cos it sounded healthy lol it needed more sugar!
Half glass of iced white coffee

and during the flight ill probably be eating 2 meals. Fatso

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Started off the morning with a tiny bit of wheat cereal with milk and also leftover Swiss chard turkey lasagna. Gosh... that lasagna is awesome!! I have to make it again. O_O

Noon: Blackberries and graham crackers with whipped cream. Since I've discovered whipped cream, I think I'm addicted.

Evening: Natto, rice, nori sheets; half a bagel with blueberry cream cheese.

Late night: Had a fruit/yogurt drink from Tapioca express with some long time high school friends I haven't seen in 3 years.


----------



## catcharay

Lots

chicken roll, like a sausage roll
diet coke, water
cheese slice
so many chocolates. Cadbury variety
2 min noodles
big handful cheese rice crackers
medium mcdonald fries
coke. Not sure real or diet
this wine type drink. One glass

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Some more leftover turkey/swiss chard lasagna; I also made some meatballs for lunch for work next week. 
Mid-morning: A baked yam with cream cheese mixed it in... yummm.
Noon: Hot chocolate and a rice ball filled with pork and mung beans.


----------



## melissa75

Morning: 2 eggs over easy and 3 small turkey sausage links. All cooked in coconut oil.

Mid-afternoon: chicken salad sandwich on wheat bread. Some cranberry-chipotle cheese with crackers.

Going keep drinking lots of water and just eat some grilled pineapple for dinner later.


----------



## Hermiter

Sunlight


----------



## Shizuma

Morning : two soy chocolate yogurts
Noon : pasta ("penne") and cardoons with a lof of olive oil ; stewed apples with bread
Evening : the same
Later : a sandwich with corn salad and tapenade without fish, then a banana and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## cmed

Trying to keep it clean before the holidays where I'll inevitably eat like a pig...

- Made juice from spinach, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, an orange and half an apple
- Bowl of oatmeal with honey, cocoa powder, and a banana
- 3 eggs
- Another banana with natural peanutbutter on it
- A handful of mixed nuts and sunflower seeds
- A bowl of grapes
- A bowl of brown rice
- Made more juice from spinach, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, an orange and half an apple

The end.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-Plain nonfat Greek yogurt with pureed pumpkin, psyllium, bran, cinnamon, and ginger
-Smoothie consisting of blueberries, cranberries, pineapple, flaxmeal, unsweetened almond milk, crystallized lemon, and a dash of cinnamon
-Will have some mixed vegetables later consisting of kale, spinach, turnip greens, asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, bamboo chutes, squash, mixed peppers, mushrooms, garlic, and onion all topped with a mix of spices/seasonings and some nutritional yeast


----------



## catcharay

No clean eating here. It just seems pricey to maintain consistent clean eating. My day follows so far -

Banana
Half block lindt hazelnut chocolate
few mcdonald fries
1.5 cheese sausage
Half cup green tea
glass coke zero
water
Quinoa salad
50 g cheese w 4 crackers
tic tacs
jols
probably will buy a smoothie or salad soon. And coffee.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Rice, a raw egg, soy sauce, miso paste, and nori sheets. 
Mid-morning: Coconut/pandan jelly, fluffy pancakes.
Noon: Pasta with turkey meatballs and swiss chard.
Afternoon: Got holiday chocolates from my boss. 
Night: Pork, herbs, onions, lemon juice, rice, cabbage; also lots of licking off the spoon while making cheesecake. :blush


----------



## Shizuma

Morning : pasta and a soy chocolate yogurt
Noon : corn salad, cucumbers, peppers, grated carrots and tabbouleh ; some cookies with orange juice.
Evening : Some potatoes and green beans with orange juice.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Baked sweet potato skins; turkey meatballs.... because I was in a rush and that was all I could take and run with.

Busy morning because of problems at work...

Late afternoon: A tuna/ham/cheese sandwich; a coconut bream bun. 

Now I'm waiting on Christmas eve dinner with my family.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: I made myself a veg/fruit smoothie in my new NutriBullet that I got for X-mas, and it was quite tasty (and very healthy too). It consisted of kale, swiss chard, spinach, broccoli, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, strawberries, plain nonfat Greek yogurt, chia seeds, flaxmeal, stevia, vanilla extract, lemon juice, and unsweetened almond milk, all for just under 200 calories. It may sound like a strange combination, but it's actually quite delicious!

Lunch: part of a 60-calorie high fiber/high protein whole grain tortilla topped with spinach, asparagus, green beans, nori, and egg whites

Dinner will be mixed vegetables and greens, followed by Greek yogurt mixed with pure pumpkin puree, psyllium, bran, cinnamon, pumpkin spice, and a bit of stevia


----------



## oood

hmm haven't done this in a while 
- a lot of sweet potato chips 
- frozen banana icecream, apple 
- some nuts, dark chocolate 
- 2 vege pizza slices
- 2 slices of bread with nut butter 
- corn crackers
- lentil bolognese 

an unusually healthy day for me


----------



## catcharay

Had some sister time outdoors today so I ate heaps

today a banana and peach
Gorgonzola flatbread w mushed peas, chilli and lime. Totally gonna make it at home
Glass apple cider
frozen yoghurt w fruit
japanese.gyoza, pork, tuna, salmon, scallops and beef. Rice too
black sesame ice cream
Reg latte

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Zack

Filet mignon... and a Double Decker!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A beef tamale with egg and broccoli/onion. 
Mid-morning: Solomon's seal tea; some eggnog, a cube of cheesecake.
Noon: Broccoli and stuffed tofu.
Night: Vietnamese chicken pho with herbs; a few pieces of Belgian chocolate covered cookies.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A beef tamale with egg and broccoli/onion. 
Mid-morning: Solomon's seal tea; some eggnog, a cube of cheesecake.
Noon: Broccoli and stuffed tofu.
Night: Vietnamese chicken pho with herbs; a few pieces of Belgian chocolate covered cookies.


----------



## catcharay

A banana, peach and some trout
toast w 2 poached eggs and this tomato salsa thing
latte
lychee and oolong tea mixture. Lge
bacon roll
More for dinner. Not sure yet. Im sick of unhealthy foods

On the train home. There is a delay cos apparently there was a suicide attempt

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Blue Dino

Subway Cut Cut Combo Footlong
Bowl of Noodles
Bowl of Rice
Veggies
Fish
Pork
Chips with Avocado. 
Mixed Nuts.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Potatoes and eggs; Solomon's seal tea; a cube of yam cheesecake and one of those european cookies from a tin box.
Noon: Vietnamese pork/mung bean rice cake with natto and nori; a sweet potato.
Night: Rice noodles with lettuce, cilantro, and egg rolls.

Attempting to decrease amount of sugar eaten within the next few weeks to see if it'll help with my acne.


----------



## catcharay

For today was a banana, 
cheese sandwich (multigrain bread)
A whole block of Lindt chocolate -- almond white milk chocolate. Pig
Gorgonzola cheese on brown bread wrap w mushed peas, chilli; something I tried to recreate at a cafe I visited this week. Not that awesome
Water, coke zero


----------



## Melodies0fLife

This morning: A tortilla with beans, eggs, onions, bell peppers.
Mid-morning: Plain greek yogurt, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, whipped cream and a bit of sweet condensed milk.
Noon: Natto, banh chung (pork, mung beans, sticky rice), and nori.

Not sure for tonight... I want to make something with swiss chard.

ETA: 
Night: Spaghetti in garlic-olive oil sauce with swiss chard, broccoli, and italian sausages; two different cookies from the European cookie tin.

Face is already clearing up... Eating way less sugar definitely has a positive impact on my acne.


----------



## catcharay

I woke late today so had a brunch type of meal

2 poached eggs w toast, prosciutto and cherry tomatoes 
More prosciutto 
2 brown wraps 
Half a block of Gorgonzola cheese 

Had a glass of Lemon vodka, just for tonight


----------



## Blue Dino

Custard Bread
Apple Banana Ginger Smoothie
McChicken 
Plate of Curry Chicken with Rice
Some Mixed Nuts
Slice of Cheese.


----------



## Noca

breakfast :

1 egg cooked in an english muffin sandwich with honey, mozzarella, cheddar, processed cheddar, ricotta cheese and bacon crumble

fruit smoothie with strawberries, peaches, pineapple, protein powder, and orange juice

lunch :

whole grain linguine pasta with a homemade avocado oil sauce with tomatoes, spinach, basil, onion powder, garlic, fresh ground black pepper, salt, and mushrooms

orange juice

dinner:

sauteed chicken breast, zucchini, mushrooms, white and red potatoes, celery, green onions, match stick carrots, red and yellow peppers, basil, thyme, garlic minced, paprika, onion powder, and fresh ground black pepper

orange juice

and water throughout the day


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A baked tortilla with chicken and beans.
Noon: Leftover garlic-olive oil spaghetti with broccoli, swiss chard, and sausages; co-worker brought mint chocolate candies for everyone and I also had an almond roca.
Night: Rice, bitter melon, quail eggs, pork; then I had sweet potato mixed with whipped cream cheese and also a cup of matcha milk tea with hot eggnog!! The drink was so yummy...


----------



## catcharay

Did some healthy compensatory eating today, for the most part; can't live w/o coffee

Spinach, banana, pineapple and frozen berry smoothie 
Wholegrain barley chicken wrap 
1 coffee 
3 corn cobs 
Some rice crackers 
Jasmine green tea
Water


----------



## ToughUnderdog

I've been straying away from eating a plant-based diet that I was consistent on when I was walking 4 miles a day and loading lumber on my part-time job. The holidays have damaged it... 

Breakfast: Oatmeal with walnuts, soy milk, and flaxseed. Half a cookie. 2 cups decaf coffee. 

Lunch: 1 banana and 2 spicy black bean burgers. One bowl of chickpeas.

Dinner: Rice and pinto beans, 2 cinnamon rolls, 1 chocolate chip cookie, and a small glass of sparkling cider. 

Time to clean it up.


----------



## matahari

i just had my breakfast noodles and lunch 2 bananas today. 

trying to trim back the body after eating so much for Christmas. 

its time to be back to health regime!


----------



## Noca

Breakfast:

Home made turkey soup

Lunch: Fruit smoothie

(what I had yesterday) sauteed chicken breast, zucchini, mushrooms, white and red potatoes, celery, green onions, match stick carrots, red and yellow peppers, basil, thyme, garlic minced, paprika, onion powder, and fresh ground black pepper, cashews, cheese

Dinner: ground chicken/ red onions with my homemade sauce and seasoning over a salad of spinach and romaine, with a side of honey maple beans and a glass of OJ

Water throughout the day


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chimay Blue
~ Apple Juice
~ Vanilla Soy Milk
~ Water
~ 4 Slices of Toast
~ Fried Plantain


----------



## housebunny

frozen peaches, marionberries and a banana with water & vitamineral powder
dates
almonds soaked in vitamin c water
lemon juice
raw green beans :c now that was an experience


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Egg and sausage burrito.
Mid-morning: Baked sweet potato.
Afternoon: Spinach/lentil curry, lamb curry, rice, and garlic naan.

I went hiking with a buddy to ring in the new year. Not bad for a start....


----------



## cmed

- made juice from spinach, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, raspberries, blueberries, bananas and a scoop of whey protein
- rice cake with natural peanutbutter, raspberries and blueberries
- 3 scrambled eggs
- turkey sandwich on wheat bread
- another juice from spinach, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, raspberries, blueberries, bananas and a teaspoon of cocoa powder

Didn't eat much today. No idea why, but my normal appetite was nonexistent.


----------



## Jacked416

Breakfast: made my self a egg sandwich with turkey bacon.
Post workout : protein shake
Lunch: Vietnamiese pho soup with rare beef, tripe and tendon 
Dinner: steak with rice
I'm off work for the holidays so these past couple of days have been the only time I had to make myself breakfast.


----------



## AshWolf

A cracker a few ramen noodles tea and water bc im sick with the stomach bug


----------



## housebunny

dates, banana, almonds, walnuts, berries, cabbage, lettuce, grape tomatoes, carrots, lemon juice, sea salt, shrimp i regret,


----------



## catcharay

Banana, peach and jasmine green tea for breakfast; lunch was 
Iced mocca w whipped cream and half double brie cheese
Some biscuit crackers
Then dinner was shrimp scampi w brown rice 
and the other half of double brie cheese


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today: 

Tortilla with beans, sausage, eggs, hot sauce, sour cream; butter broccoli on the side.

Later on, I'm gonna go out and eat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2 bowls of cereal.

A venti iced coffee and banana from starbucks.

2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

10 tacos from jack in the box.

A cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Baked sweet potato, a sticky rice ball filled with pork/mung beans.
Noon: Eggs/potato/rice mix with natto beans; butter broccoli on the side.

Not sure for dinner. I'm sipping on milk tea with eggnog right now.


----------



## Steinerz

Coffee with half n half/whipped cream

Some of those nilla cookies

couple of crackers

Ham with pineapples and mushrooms.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Two grilled stuffed nachos from Taco Hell. one bowl of cereal. two bananas, two diet sodas.


----------



## ineverwipe

Mac n cheese this morning
String cheese for lunch (wasn't hungry)
Hamburger and green beans for dinner


----------



## pastelsound

Mcdonalds sugarfree vanilla iced coffee in large, a honey mustard snack wrap 
an almond cookie
jello cup


----------



## tomie

A blueberry muffin for breakfast, some pasta when I got home, and rice with vegetables for dinner


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Eggs, bell pepper in a wheat tortilla; 2 queen anne cherry cordial.
Noon: Swiss chard, red bell pepper stir fry; a tamale; Greek yogurt/whipped cream with kiwi and banana.
Night: Egg/rice porridge with green onion, garlic, also napa cabbage stir fry. 3 belgian chocolate cookies.


----------



## Blue Dino

-Sunnyside up egg
-Hashbrown
-Hotdog
-Lamb
-Pork
-Beef
-Cabbage
-Slice of Cheese. 

*Kinda hungry right now... :sus *


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Rice ball with pork/mung beans; half of a tortilla with beans/cheese.
Mid-morning: Plain greek yogurt.
Noon: Japanese style curry (potatoes, carrots, onions) over rice; a small bag of salt&vinegar chips.
Night: Vegetable pizza (broccoli, onion, olives, mushrooms, garlic, red bell pepper, cheese); I made the crust by substituting half the flour with crushed cauliflower!! Interesting taste... O_O

WoW!! No sweets today. I'm surprised...


----------



## Noca

So far...

Meal 1

Water
Orange juice
Fruit/protein/nuts smoothie
Chicken and rice and green beans

Meal 2 

Plate of perogies with mushrooms, sweet onions, cheese, green onions
side of hashbrowns made with shredded potatoes. a banana blended up, 1 egg, graded zucchini, cheese, onions.
orange juice

Meal 3 

Plate of perogies with mushrooms, sweet onions, cheese, green onions
side of hashbrowns made with shredded potatoes. a banana blended up, 1 egg, graded zucchini, cheese, onions.
orange juice

Meal 4

2 thinly sliced porkchops seasoned on the grill with mixed long and wild grain rice, and a cup of steamed broccoli with cheese wizz on it.
glass of water

also lots of water throughout the day.


----------



## ineverwipe

Cinnamon life cereal
Pizza rolls
Summer sausage and green beans


----------



## fcmallari02

2 bagels for breakfast, instant noodles for lunch with cinnamon biscuits, rice with breaded chicken for dinner


----------



## Gerch

Now I'm hungry. Gonna have to come here for meal ideas. Some of them sound great.
Late breakfast - oatmeal with blueberries
Late lunch - broiled salmon
Dinner - the remainder of the salmon
bagel with olive oil
spinach salad with dressing


----------



## Steinerz

Pizza.

Banana.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A chicken tamale
Mid-morning: Mango with plain yogurt and cream; one fun size butterfinger
Noon: Leftover vegetable pizza (broccoli, onion, mushrooms, cheese, garlic, cauliflower, bell peppers); a mint chocolate candy and then co-workers gave me some goldfish snacks
Night: Kimchi fried rice with lots of kimchi and swiss chard; had it with fish


----------



## Noca

So far...

Meal 1

Pork chop seasoned with mixed wild grain and long grain rice
Orange juice
water

Meal 2

1 egg, hashbrowns with sweet onions diced and mushrooms and cheese
Orange juice

Snack

1 apple sliced

Meal 3 

Tilapia fillet seasoned and breaded with a side of sauteed cucumber, shallots, mushrooms and garlic clove minced.
Orange juice

going to have another bite to eat and a protein shake later on.


----------



## MrKappa

Hmmmnnn... cup of yogurt... half a can of mixed fruit juice... a crepe... couple glasses of tea... maybe three or four... half a can of baked beans, or a full can depending on what counts as "today". Lots of vitamins.


----------



## adam4991

hash browns, oranges, banana, cranberry almond granola bar, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches( crunchy and rassberry), broccoli, carrots, vegetable ziti, breadstick, french fries, and a salad.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today:

Morning-Last chicken tamale; 3 variety cookies
Mid-morning-Plain yogurt and cream with kiwi
Noon-Kimchi fried rice with swiss chard and fish
Afternoon-a bit of cereal by itself
Night-Stuffed bell pepper (turkey, onion, mushrooms, green bell peppers)

I feel so restless today; I was snacking like crazy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I had a 2Ib and 8oz bag of cereal, two chicken breasts, water, two bottles of ICE, and two diet sodas. Im going to get me some more of the Malt O Meal cinnamon toasters. You can get a giant size bag for 3.00 dollars at Dollar General.


----------



## Steinerz

Hamburger Helper, lasagna flavor, split between 3 people. 

a couple of oreos. some goldfish here and there.


----------



## mdiada

everything


----------



## fcmallari02

2 Bacon Dog, 2 Hotcake. Big Mac Fries, and Mochi Ice cream


----------



## MrKappa

I made a batch of fudge protein bars. Raw cane sugar, some licorice jujubes for viscosity, some cocoa powder, some maca, and lots of vegetable textured protein.

Tastes almost like an EatMore.

Going to go cook me some chicken.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Stuffed bell peppers - turkey, onion, mushrooms, green bell pepper; rice
Noon: nachos - chips, cheese, jalapenos, chili, tomatoes, lettuce, olives; cookies; also a piece of very sweet, sugary cake... I will never eat that type of cake again!! It made me feel horrible. :lol


----------



## Omri

it's 1pm so far, but I've eaten peaches, yogurt, vitamin pill, cornflakes, crisps, cereal bar, sandwich.


----------



## MrKappa

Trying to keep it to bee pollen only. Think I had half a cup of fruit juice and some tea, but that's about it. Oh, an half a protein bar.


----------



## ineverwipe

Bowl of cereal
Burger and green beans


----------



## Noca

Meal one:

Ground pork, sweet onions, broccoli, sesame oil, soy sauce, some spices, and white rice

Protein/fruit smoothie

Meal two:

Maple syrup oven roasted chicken breasts, with red potatoes, and onions

Orange juice

Meal three: 

quinoa with sauteed pork chop, green onions, mushrooms and spices

Snack:

Protein bar
and lots of water throughout the day


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Corn beef hash and mac n cheese.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: "Pizza" using a baked tortilla, re-fried beans, tomato sauce, cheese, red bell peppers, and onion bits.
Mid-morning: Co worker brought donuts for everyone so I had one with chocolate/sprinkles.
Noon: Stuffed green bell pepper (turkey/onion/mushrooms), rice, small bites of chicken, stir fried cabbage; also leftover nachos/cheese/jalapenos from yesterday. Chocolate peppermint candy.
Night: I made turkey fried rice with eggs on top and also carrots/cauliflower greens.


----------



## TenYears

pop tarts
1/2 bag potato chips
frozen burrito
3 candy bars
another frozen burrito


----------



## P1e2

B=wheat toast with peanut butter, instant coffee with one creamer, and lowfat chocolate milk
Sn=none 
L= vegetable soup, salad with ranch dressing, water and then later a power bar type of bar, and even later in the afternoon, one piece of dark chocolate and drink water throughout the day
S=leftover pasta with mixed vegetables and lowfat alfredo sauce, plain yogurt with mandarin oranges in light syrup added, and then 2 pieces of dark chocolate and water
Usually walk my dog 20 to 30 mins per day during the week and on weekends walk my dog 35 to 45 mins or sometimes more. Do some stretch-y band physical therapy exercises and sometimes sit ups and modified push ups.


----------



## SuperSky

Weetbix with milk, mini mars bar, tuna with crackers, 1/2 a raw carrot, 2 chocolate spiders, a salami, cheese, onion and cucumber sandwich... And whatever I have for dinner.


----------



## catcharay

This morning was toast w egg
2 iced instant coffee and one regular coffee
A chocolate muffin
Tofu stir fry 
Maybe another muffin
My diet consists of a lot of snacks these days. I'm in a Tic tac phase; every time I go to the grocers, I'll grab a box or two


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast & peanut butter, L= cashew chicken from a Chinese restaurant, 2 vegetarian spring rolls, a fortune cookie, & dark chocolate


----------



## Noca

2 eggs, cheese, turkey slice, honey, on an english muffin
protein fruit smoothie
chicken thighs with savory and dill seasoning with broccoli, and onions
vegan spaghetti and meat balls
garlic toast
orange juice
water


----------



## CopadoMexicano

All in one day :

6 cups of low fat ice cream.

Homemade potato rounds, two diet sodas, water, three bananas, 8oz of strawberries, two tablespoons of peanut butter, one teaspoon of ground cinnamon, and 12 oz of Fat free milk.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

3 cans of kidney beans
package of Broccoli florets
2 capsules of omega 3 fish oils


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A bit of wheat cereal with milk; a bit of eggnog/chamomile tea.
Late afternoon: Salmon/lemon/capers/cream cheese on crusty french bread with a side salad.
Night: Strawberry and chocolate shaved snow with oreo bits.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

-Low salt gluten free Corn Flakes
-Sundowner apple

-Two lean beef burgers in three slices of wholemeal bread

-One punnet of fresh raspberries
-Pulpy orange juice
-Beef and coconut curry on a bed of rice
-Two apricots


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast, peanut butter, plain yogurt with mandarin oranges, coffee with creamer and water
L=leftover pasta with vegetables and lowfat alfredo, 2 pieces dark chocolate and a banana
S= plain yogurt with mandarin oranges and sliced banana, 2 boiled eggs, toasted wheat English muffin with lite margarine, and 2 pieces dark chocolate.
Went walking for almost an hour today.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Eggnog/Milk green tea; potato/artichoke frittata, pickled salad.
Late afternoon: Taro milk tea with boba and also popcorn chicken on the side.

Yeahhh... Today wasn't very food-focused day. Was mostly distracted throughout the day.


----------



## fineline

6 medium size snickerdoodle cookies in the morning. 1 apple and 1 orange in the afternoon.

small amount of healthy juice. small amount skim milk. and then coffee (bad i kno  ) and thats all!

im prepping my body for another juice fast. 14 days no solid food is my record. want to make 15 this time lol.


----------



## fineline

8 snickerdoddle cookies - 480 cal
1 small apple - 75 cal approx.
coffee 2 cups - 140 cal approx.

695 total. thats enough for today!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Bowl of cinnamon toasters, one chicken breast, two diet lemon lime sodas, water, one banana, and potato rounds.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Rice/turkey/tomato thing and also some pickled salad; 2 european cookies.
Noon: Halo halo shaved ice (taro flavor with beans, jackfruit, coconut)
Night: Swiss chard lasagna, tofu meatballs and a bit of sweet/sour veggie soup. I want something sweet again.


----------



## P1e2

B=wheat toast and peanut butter, chocolate milk, and coffee
L=leftover pasta with vegetables and lowfat alfredo sauce, a power bar, and decaf hot tea
S=Vegetable lasagna, chocolate milk, a banana and 2 pieces of dark chocolate
Walked my dog for 4o to 50 minutes in the afternoon


----------



## HanSolo

the good
-bowel full of typical main diet "stew")ground beef, ham, turnip, tomato, carrot, egg, wheat bran, pasta sauce, olives
-orange

the not so good for my cut
-2 cheese slices
-more olives

the bad for my cut
-2x bread+butter+jam
-1 bread+2 cheese slice
-probably 50grams of reeces pieces

I 'm going for another walk 4km walk, so 10km total today, but I'll still be over maintenance cals for the day....


----------



## Tangerine

3 eggs, Green beans, 1.5 Pork chops, Sour cream, jalapenos, and unsweetened coconut flakes with low carb milk.


----------



## Noca

breakfast pita round with peanut butter and honey
protein fruit smoothie
2 x protein bars
homemade turkey soup
homemade pork burgers
lots of water


----------



## inerameia

Cheese tamale
Bagel w/ cream cheese
Chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse
Coke
Fanta Orange


----------



## TenYears

poptarts
a frozen mini pizza
1/2 bag of potato chips
ham sandwhich
3 candy bars
so far....about 8 Coors Light's


----------



## Noca

so far today

2 yogurt cups
water
a stirfry with mixed veggies, peanuts and chicken thigh served over vermicilli rice noodles

1 chocolate chip cranberry homemade cookie

2 eggs mixed with shredded potatoes, sliced shallots, mozzarella cheese, and ketchup on a toasted english muffin

Currently looking for something to cook for dinner and I'll probably have a protein shake later on.

edit: to finish off what I had for the day...

Ground pork with paprika, onion powder, celery salt, black pepper, orange bell pepper, green onion, red onion, cumin, worchestshire sauce, served over vermicilli brown rice noodles.

A plate of sauteed veggies and cashews cooked with coconut oil.
Greek yogurt cup
OJ


----------



## luffyenvelope

Morning:
Coffee at 10:13 a.m.

dinner/lunch:
4 tortillas and a bowl of beans and 3 small pieces of pork, and kool-aid. half a raw cucumber. 

and.. that is all that I will eat today.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

one liter of water, two bowls of macaroni product.


----------



## Moonlightelle

Lunch: Green smoothie made out of kale,spinach,blueberries,protein powder half of banana and almond milk I drink this every morning or lunch time

dinner: black beans,brown rice with some salsa 

snack:baby carrots, later I'll have some strawberries.


----------



## ineverwipe

Ramen
String cheese and some lunch meat
Tacos


----------



## housebunny

marionberry and banana shake
tomato, lettuce and avocado salad with lemon juice and sea salt
brown rice protein drink
small piece of chicken breast
fish oil


----------



## Greenleaf62

Breakfast: French toast, eggs, and a biscuit
Lunch: pasta, macaroni, and a roll
Dinner: cheese quesadillas
Snacks: candy; peanut butter crackers


----------



## Noca

homemade egg mcmuffin on a whole wheat english muffin, with cheese and 2 turkey slices, and honey

Hashbrowns, eggs, onions, spices
OJ
meat loaf, peas, potatoes, mushrooms, zucchini, onions

2 x greek yogurt cups

1 protein bar
chocolate chip and cranberry cookie
protein/fruit smoothie

lots of water


----------



## AceEmoKid

Pasta with broccoli. I didn't even finish eating it. I don't feel like going outside or eating anything anymore.


----------



## londonguy202

Cereal (Raisin Bran), Power Bar protein bar, Banana, Arbys,


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Rice ball stuffed with mung beans/pork; a tiny fun size hershey's chocolate
Noon: A six inch wheat sandwich with turkey, spinach, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, olives, bell peppers, jalapenos... garlic fries.
Night: Half of a coconut sweet bun, spinach/potato dish, some beef.

Black tea latte, water.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013

Pringle chips
Reeses Puffs
And chicken, fries, and toast.

Yeah, didn't eat much today.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Nothing yet  later I'll take an appetite suppressant and then have a salad if I *need* it.


----------



## Enoxyla

an apple, some turkey ham, and salad


----------



## Bizarre

rice krispies 
raspberry lemonade 
fruit snacks 
a reese cup :boogie


----------



## JH1983

Meal 1 (pre-workout): Oatmeal with an apple, banana and walnuts, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Meal 2 (post-workout): Oatmeal with two apples and a banana, an omelet with six egg whites, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Meal 3: Oatmeal with an apple and walnuts, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

I also had a cup of coffee before going to the gym and a package of Gatorade pre-workout chews.
I haven't eaten the next two meals, but this is what they will be.

Meal 4: 1/2 lb. of chicken breast with brown rice, carrots, broccoli and Swiss cheese, 1 cup of strawberries and a glass of water.

Meal 5: 1 Lean Pocket, Greek yogurt with walnuts and a banana, a glass of milk and a glass of water.


----------



## Noca

Breakfast: 

egg and hashbrowns and shallots
protein smoothie

Lunch: Asian veggie and chicken thigh stir fry

Dinner: hollowed sweet potato filled with quinoa, topped with sauteed shrimp and veggies

Snack: greek yogurt and protein bar

lots of water


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> .


Noca, your food always seems so delicious.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Noca, your food always seems so delicious.


I took up cooking as a hobby this past year, it has really helped. Most things I cook I come up with myself and cook from scratch.


----------



## londonguy202

Cereal
Banana
Special K Protein Bar


----------



## P1e2

B=wheat toast with peanut butter, chocolate milk, and coffee with creamer. 
Snack= one piece of dark chocolate and cup of tea, and then later drank water. 
L= Chinese chicken, white rice, Chinese stir fried vegetables, an orange, water and later one piece of dark chocolate. 
Snack=kids granola bar (softer to chew and less calories) (just had braces put on not too long ago so need soft food). 
S=chocolate milk, ritz crackers and spreadable cheese, chicken enchilada, an orange, two small coconut macroons with dark chocolate, and a cup of herbal tea, and a few glasses of water.

Walked the dog 30 minutes and did some PT exercises too.


----------



## Elad

tuna/chinese noodles/honey soy & garlic sauce

ribeye steak/rice/lentils

pizza hut stuffed crust garlic mayo & prawn, two coke slushies (one with ice cream sundae on top)

tub of cheesecake filling 

garlic bread roll, bag of chips, can of rockstar, licorice covered chocolate logs

tears

goodnight sweet 5k+ calories. over 2k on the cheesecake filling alone. disgusted with myself. depression not helping my eating habits right now.


----------



## Mr Bacon

*Protein & fat*
-600g of fatty beef
-6 eggs
-1 avocado
-snacking on almonds
-copious amounts of olive oil

*Carbs*
-250g of sweet potato
-plenty of spinach, cauliflower, broccoli with every meal
-2 big bowls of fruit salad (_raspberries + orange + grapefruit_ / _blueberries + lichee + pineapple + mango_)



Elad said:


> tuna/chinese noodles/honey soy & garlic sauce
> 
> ribeye steak/rice/lentils
> 
> pizza hut stuffed crust garlic mayo & prawn, two coke slushies (one with ice cream sundae on top)
> 
> tub of cheesecake filling
> 
> garlic bread roll, bag of chips, can of rockstar, licorice covered chocolate logs
> 
> tears
> 
> goodnight sweet 5k+ calories. over 2k on the cheesecake filling alone. disgusted with myself. depression not helping my eating habits right now.


I see. So the cheesecake was your mighty secret for obtaining the body of a Greek god. I might incorporate some in my own diet :b

When I'm at my lowest depression-wise, my nutrition also has a tendency to fly out the window. I know the feel... I feel all greasy and dirty after eating a ton of junk. I just want to take a shower as if it would cleanse the junk I ate.


----------



## Noca

Breakfast:

2 eggs, on a toasted english muffin with cheese and bacon.
OJ

Lunch: Sweet potato, shrimp, veggies, quinoa
OJ

water

Dinner: 

Roast beef with roasted carrots, some peas, and scalloped potatoes
Cheese curds, orange juice


----------



## Barette

Yesterday I had 1000 calories. Gives me a nice cushion for today since I'm snowed in and won't be able to move so much (well, I could clean or dance, but... it's a snowstorm and Kitchen Nightmares is on... I do need to clean my room so I may clean/dance to move a little) Today, so far, I've had---

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup dry oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 chopped up dates.
---100+100+100=*300*

*Lunch:* I first made a roasted portobello cap with a small salad to start and some roasted veggies for a side... but when I lifted my glass pan from the oven it exploded. So, yeah, while it smelled delicious, I don't like my mushrooms to be topped with glass shards (also wasted the veggies, mushroom, and the pasta my mom asked me to put up... just bought all that yesterday, ****ing waste!). Ended up eating the small salad (chopped romaine with shredded carrots), then had a slice of sprouted wheat bread with guacamole and some sliced tomato on top, alongside a fruit salad (pomegranate seeds, grapes, mango, pineapple, kiwi, grapefruit, black cherries... basically a random medley but it gets in a lot of fruit). 
---80+100+30+150=*360*

*Dessert:* Dried figs. So good!
---*130*

*Dinner:* "Stew". I just had some tomato sauce that I watered down a little then spiced up with random spices I like, and added in a **** ton of vegetables. Peas, artichoke heart, 1/2 sweet potato, jalapeno, bell pepper, cremini mushrooms, broccoli, cabbage, chick peas, and kale). Yummy! It seems random and like it'd taste like nothing but ugh, it does it for me like nothing else. Big warm bowl of happiness.
---200+100+75+50=*425*

*Drinks:* About 5 cups of tea and 1 cup of coffee so far.

*Before bedtime meal:* Slice of sprouted wheat bread with peanut butter and a small smoothie (almond milk, berries). Edit: then I was still so hungry! Had raisins with peanut butter. Too lazy to actually cook something.
---80+100+100+40+100+130=*550*

Total (unless I have a small meal before bed time)---*1865*. Thank goodness I wasn't very hungry yesterday and didn't eat much, because I was so hungry tonight!


----------



## ineverwipe

Bowl of Cinnamon Life
Ramen noodles and crackers
And I'm having Hamburgers for dinner


----------



## Bizarre

Orange Juice 
bowl of chex 
ham & cheese sandwich 
Three scallops


----------



## karawbawl

Water. Lemon w/ parmesan penne and a cup of chai.


----------



## Barette

So far:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 5 chopped up dates. Smoothie (berries, almond milk, 1/2 banana). 3 cups of tea.
---*440*

*Fatty snack:* 2 figs. I had to eat them, they were the last two. I don't like eating when I'm not hungry but I couldn't muster up self control. 5 cups of tea.
---*75*

*Lunch:* Slice of sprouted wheat bread with guacamole and a few slices of tomato on top. Fruit salad afterwards (pom seeds, mango, pineapple, grapefruit, grapes, kiwi, dark cherries).
---80+100+200=*380*

*Dinner so far:* Made Brussels sprouts for my mom and made myself some. I'm going to have my main meal in an hour or so. Edit: Stew. Just asparagus, artichoke hearts, zucchini, chick peas, cabbage, mushrooms, and jalapeño cooked a little in some tomato sauce and 1/2 sweet potato mixed in. Soooo good. 3 cups of tea.
---100+100+150+50=400

*Workout:* Had a decent workout. *350* calories burned.

*Post workout meal:* Slice of sprouted wheat bread with peanut butter and raisins on top. Lemon water.
---80+100+130=*310*

Total: *1266*

Idk if there are animal products in the bread I bought (I only made sure it's sprouted, nonadded sugars, and 100% whole grains), but if there is I might buy another brand so that I'm just completely free of animal products. I already don't eat meat or dairy or eggs by themselves, so I'd like to cut them out of products as well. Edit: I checked and the bread is vegan. But I'm not going to buy it anyway, it's the first wheat I've had regularly and I notice the effect the gluten has. I was craving the texture of bread, that fluffiness, but it's not worth that unattractive bloating.


----------



## Noca

Breakfast:

Shrimp, brown rice vercemili noodles with mediterranean mixed frozen veggies, blended grape tomatoes, minced garlic, spices
Greek yogurt
OJ

Lunch: 2 egg, hashbrown, shallot, and swiss chard omelet
OJ

Dinner: Toasted turkey sandwich with sauteed bean sprouts, bacon crumble, cottage cheese, hummus, and chopped water cress
water

creatine/OJ

Protein shake/fruit smoothie

bowl of strawberries with walnuts and a little organic maple syrup


----------



## Schmosby

Breakfast: oats and bran flakes with milk
Lunch: beef sandwich
Snack: tangerine
Dinner: goulash with brown rice
Snack: oats and bran flakes with milk


----------



## HanSolo

failoutboy said:


> ketchup and a box of raisins


ketchup alone ?????yuk or worse, with the raisins

tangerine, delicious

some steel cut oats, wheat berries, raisins, brown sugar, cinnamon, ginger, powdered milk.......I don't usually cook that since I'm cutting out most carbs, but it sure tasted good

Later for lunch and supper, basically a stew of
-chopped liver
-mixed veggies
-rye oats
-pasta sauce
-olives
-spices

I'll snack on more oranges, olives, and probably some cheese.......and probably ruin most of my calorie deficit again....dam it I need more self control again....I keep booze cold turkey around Jan 4th


----------



## Barette

Today so far!

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana with 5 dates and a smoothie (berries, 1/4 banana, chia/flax seeds, almond milk). Went all out for breakfast! Stuffed to the brim now. Tea, 4 cups.
---100+150+100+50+30+100=*530*

*Lunch: * Slice of sprouted wheat with guacamole and fruit salad. Coffee.
---80+100+150=*330*

*Snack:* Brown rice chips with dried apricots. Big glass of lemon water.
---60+100=*160*

*Dinner:* 1/2 sweet potato with veggies (peas, cabbage, kale, chick peas, jalapeno, bell pepper, mushrooms, asparagus) in tomato sauce. 
---100+200+50=*350*

*Before bed hunger:* 1 tbs peanut butter and fruit salad. 
---100+100=*200*

Total so far: *1570* Was supposed to work out but had too much school work I put off. But I finished it all with some time to watch two crappy Lifetime movies and stress snack before bed! I'm stress snacking from almost 3 days snowed in with my mom... OMG painful. And I stayed within caloric limits despite starting my morning expecting a workout later (I'm glad I didn't over eat a little thinking I could work the extra off!). I'm excited to oust wheat again, too, it does not do pleasant things for me...


----------



## eyes roll tears

breakfast : milk+toast
lunch= chapati+ vegetable+curd+one bowl dal 
snack: magi + tea some grapes before tea
dinner: chapati + vegetable of long melon


----------



## Barette

I have university so with the exception of a late night dinner, my entire day's meals are planned out (I commute from 10-10 so I bring my food).

*Breakfast:* 1/2 dry oatmeal (which I can't finish that much anymore! My stomach is getting smaller!) and 5 dates.
---150+100=*250*

(No order since I haven't eaten them yet, I'll eat them when I have time)

Slice of bread with peanut butter and raisins and a clementine.
---80+100+130+35=*345*

Fruit salad
---*200*

Banana with peanut butter
---100+100=*200*

Brown rice crackers with apricots and a small salad (romaine lettuce and carrots).
---60+100+50+20=*230*

Unless I have dinner when I get home, total is *1225*

Edit: Had dinner. 1/2 sweet potato with zucchini, mushrooms, cabbage, kale, bell pepper, jalapeno, and asparagus (I think that's all) in some tomato sauce. Ate 5 dried apricots afterwards. I love dried fruit too much.
---100+150+50+100=*400*

Total for the day: *1625*


----------



## kjwkjw

I have been eating the same **** food in 3 years. Pasta, chicken, potato, fish, rice. And only drink water. Becuse of Peptic Ulcer.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Breakfast: French toast sticks, scrambled eggs, and a biscuit
Lunch: a slice of pizza, a piece of baked chicken, and french fries
Dinner: a slice of turkey, mashed potatoes, broccoli, and half of a chocolate chip muffin


----------



## cesarfrom1992

Breakfast:
2 eggs with some spinach, some tomatoes, some onions and black pepper and one Polish sausage link.
a green tea.

And I just had a whole stack of Ritz crackers.


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast and peanut butter, chocolate milk, coffee with chocolate milk, hot tea, and water
Sn= 1/2 breakfast taco, water
L= mashed potatoes and gravy, roast beef, corn, and applesauce 
Snack= chocolate milk
S= (will have): chicken sandwich on toasted bread, with hummus instead of lite mayo (my mayo expired), mandarin orange, dark chocolate, and water, and maybe soup, and later herbal or decaf tea
Today for exercise did some PT for my TMJ and walked my dog outside in the snow for 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Asdf*456

An apple, a pear, a bag of plain popcorn, and some tomato soup.


----------



## Barette

Edit: You know what! I have PMS cravings and it's been a week since my last cheat day so whatever. I'm not counting today. PMS screws me all up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Once again a protein shake. I need to make a food diary/food journal to keep track of all the food I eat but I dont want to. :duck


----------



## Melodies0fLife

morning: Cheese, salami, turkey, lettuce in a baguette.
Noon: Broccoli/king mushrooms; rice, squash, chicken. 
Afternoon: A peanut cookie.
Night: Vegetable pizza and a slice of birthday cake afterwards.


----------



## Barette

I decided last week that Fridays and Saturdays are my "no anxiety days" and indulged yesterday and planned on a little something today since I go into NYC on Saturdays, and who wants to control themselves in NYC? Plus I bring snacks from home so my meals are sporadic. Today, though, I haven't really wanted a treat.

So far---

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with a banana and dates.
---150+100+100=*350*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad.
---*150*

*Snack:* Dried apricots and brown rice crackers.
---100+60=*160*

*Snack:* My acting partner brought in a drink for our scene, I was hungry anyway. It was coconut water and pineapple anyway, no added sugar.
---*120*

*Snack:* After every class I walk by a little French bistro and have been planning on eating there after my final class, but after passing by I really didn't want to miss out on something pleasant! I like little bistros, such a relaxing and enjoyable atmosphere, but I go to cafes so I can have the atmosphere but with some coffee rather than food. But, when I walked by, I felt such regret! I turned around and bought 6 macarons to split with my mom when I got home. I ended up eating 1, then cutting the other 2 into quarters because I didn't care to eat the entire portion. I'd eat 1/4 to taste and give the rest to my mom after (and one I didn't eat because I didn't like the flavor). I like going to new places and seeing different foods, and looking at the pretty macarons and holding them was nice, but eating them didn't do much for me. I'm more excited for my dinner (veggies!). I feel glad! My brain is readjusting, it seems, for so much the better.
---*200*

*Dinner:* Roasted portobello mushroom cap topped with mixed veggies (peas, artichoke hearts, asparagus, red onion, bell pepper, and something else I can't remember... all in tomato sauce)
---10+50+50=*110*

*Snack:* Figs. I like them way more than macarons, and they're just as sugary but at least it's unrefined, no dyes, and plenty of fiber. And 5 brown rice crackers.
---130+30=*160*

Total for the day: *1190*


----------



## JH1983

Meal 1 (pre-workout): Oatmeal with an apple, banana and walnuts, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

1 cup of coffee

Meal 2 (post-workout): Oatmeal with two apples and a banana, an omelet with six egg whites, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Meal 3: Oatmeal with an apple and walnuts, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Meal 4: 12" Teriyaki chicken sub from Subway on wheat with lettuce, jalapenos, olives and banana peppers and a glass of water.

I haven't eaten it yet, but the next meal will be this.

Meal 5: 1 Lean Pocket, Greek yogurt with walnuts and a banana, a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Total: 4066


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast and peanut butter, chocolate milk, coffee with chocolate milk
Snack= none
Lunch=leftover chicken enchilada, ritz crackers, coconut macaroon cookies with dark chocolate and water
snack=chocolate milk
Supper will be the same as lunch except will also have a small orange and maybe dark chocolate instead of coconut macaroons.
No workout today except cleaned house some and yesterday walked outside in the snow with my dog for 10 minutes to 15 minutes and did PT for TMJ.


----------



## Barette

So far

*Breakfast:* 1/4 oatmeal with 1/4 banana and 5 dates. A smoothie (1/4 banana, berries, almond milk)
---75+75+100+100+30=*355*

*Lunch:* Brown rice crackers with guacamole and fruit salad. Then found my mom left a nectarine unassaulted, and omg so good. As much as I love pomegranates, I miss summer fruit. 
---60+100+150+60=*370*

*Snack:* Raisins and a tbs of peanut butter.
---130+100=*230*

*Workout:* I cleaned the house for 2 hours, but I dance while cleaning to make it a bit more active (plus tons more fun!). Probably burned 100 calories an hour (I'm white-girl dancing, mostly involves jumping and flailing my arms which doesn't burn much).--200-- Then went to gym and walked for 30 minutes (2 miles)--250-- and did weights, then went on the elliptical for 15 minutes--150-- but began to feel nauseous and light-headed so had to stop (low blood pressure). The gym was closing anyway :/ Did some lunges and squats and ab stuff before it closed.
---*600*

*Post workout:* Fruit salad.
---*150*

*Dinner:* Stew (quinoa, broccoli, artichokes, jalapeno, spinach, bell pepper, mushrooms, and red onion in tomato sauce).
---175+150+40=*365*

Total so far: *1470*
---Minus workout: *-600*
Total for the day: *870*


----------



## londonguy202

Cheerios 
Banana
Juice smoothie
Coffee

Healthy choice meal at lunch


----------



## Pierre1

I don't normally drink hot chocolate but I'm staying at my Cousins and he doesn't buy tea bags.

Breakfast: Hot chocolate

Lunch: Toasted Fish finger sandwich and another hot chocolate

-Later-

Dinner: Chicken roast dinner with cabbage.


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast and natural peanut butter, chocolate milk, and coffee with chocolate milk
Snack= none
Lunch= leftover chili with kidney beans, ground beef and red peppers, and cheese, ritz crackers, and then two coconut macaroon cookies with dark chocolate, and water
Snack= chocolate milk and small fresh orange
S= vegetarian lasagna, leftover frozen veggies, one piece of chocolate, and one coconut macaroon cookie dark chocolate
Walked my dog about 20 minutes outside and did some PT for my TMJ


----------



## cmed

(yesterday)

- Smoothie: spinach, carrots, frozen pineapple and peach chunks, 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein
- A bowl of oatmeal with 100% cacao powder, raw honey, and blackberries
- 3 eggs
- Half of a pineapple
- KFC: 2 pieces of grilled chicken and a side of corn
- Another smoothie: broccoli, cauliflower, blueberries, frozen pineapple and peach chunks, 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein


----------



## Noca

Scrambled eggs, bacon, hashbrowns, sweet onion chopped, with spices wrapped in a whole wheat naan.
OJ

Porkchop with peas, red potatoes, little bit of butter and spices
water

Protein bar

2 slices of whole wheat homemade pizza from scratch with mushrooms, yellow peppers, ground pork, and mozzarella cheese and tomato sauce.

will have something else later on for a 4th meal, my house was a little low on groceries.

edit: Rice with ground pork, cheese, tomatoes chopped, and mushrooms in some sort of stew mix thingy...


----------



## P1e2

B- toast w/ p butter. Choc milk, coffee w/ choc milk, & hot tea
Snack- power bar (120 Cale). It's good since I can chew it with braces
Lunch-grilled cheese, soup w/ vegs & beef, salad w/ nonfat dressing, water & sm. piece dark choc.
Sn.-sm. power bar (120 caps.)


----------



## P1e2

S=lasagna, choc. milk, one coconut macaroon cookie w/ dark choc., one sm. of. dark choc., & sm. orange, & water


----------



## Barette

Had class today so my meals were scattered, really just a bunch of spread out snacks.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 banana and 2 tbs chia seed. Smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, almond milk).
---*460*

*Snack:* Brown rice crackers with dried apricots.
---*160*

*Snack:* Raisins with pb.
---*280*

*Snack:* Guacamole.
---*100*

*Snack:* Fruit salad (grapefruit, cherries, kiwi, mango, pineapple, grapes).
---*200*

*Snack:* Apple.
---*75*

*Snack:* Pear (my yoga class had a potluck, I didn't eat a single thing she prepared! Didn't want to at all, felt good. I took that pear to eat on my walk to my car, though, because the pears looked beautiful on that platter).
---*100*

*Dinner:* Mung bean pasta topped with veggies simmered in marinara sauce (zucchini, artichoke heart, asparagus, kale, spinach, bell pepper).
---100+100+50=*250*

Total for the day: *1625?* Too tired to do math accurately.


----------



## diamondheart89

Breakfast 2 scrambled eggs, a piece of toast with 1 tbsp peanut butter and a tiny bit of peach preserves, water

Snack: Apple

Snack: Protein Bar

Dinner: Cinnamon raisin turkey sandwich, 5 oz Greek Yogurt, water

Snack: Apple and a couple almonds

Lots of water. I ate a total of ~ 1350 - 1400 calories

1 hour of working out: 30 minutes of dance, 30 minutes of cardio + strength


I need to learn to cook more stuff, since most of the stuff I usually cook is loaded with carbs and fat. Right now I'm sticking to the simple things.


----------



## Barette

So far---

*Breakfast:* 1/4 oatmeal with 1/2 banana 5 dates and a smoothie (1/2 banana, frozen berries, almond milk). I could exist solely on this meal, love it.
---75+100+100+100+40=*415*

*Lunch:* 2 tbs peanut butter with 1/2 cup raisins. 
---200+230=*430*

*Snack:* Roasted brussel sprouts with prunes (trust me, it's really good). I'm about to leave for very late lunch out with a few people, luckily one is a skinny vegan who'll just order a salad with no dressing so I shall follow suit (since I am a vegan now and would like to be skinny, plus, I'm broke and small salads are cheap haha). *Edit*: Didn't eat! Had 2 very large unsweetened iced teas.
---*250*

*Snack:* Small apple and a fig.
---60+20=*80*

*Workout:* Ran a mile for the first time ever! I was lazy and stopped to tie my hair and then tie my shoe (though for the shoe I paused the machine, so it wasn't counting steps I wasn't running). And did other stuff but idk if it burned anything, I don't try very hard (I am going to break this habit).
---* -100*

*Dinner:* 1/2 sweet potato with veggies (broccoli, kale, kidney beans, bell pepper, mushrooms, peas, artichoke) in marinara sauce. Followed by a fruit salad.
---100+200+50+200=*550*

Total: *1725*

D: Very high calorie day... not good! Especially since besides the 1 1/2 of working out I just walked around the mall shopping and that was it, I was very sedentary... urgh. But I did have cravings for grains today that I resisted (my period always makes me crave that).


----------



## P1e2

B= (the usual) wheat toast, peanut butter, chocolate milk, coffee with chocolate milk
Snack= power bar (120 cals.) and water
L= cheese quesadilla with black beans, and fresh fruit (grapes and pineapple), and water
snack= power bar (120 cals.) and water
S= (breakfast for supper) 2 egg omelet with cheese, steel cut oats with small amount milk and cinnamon, 1 cookie (coconut macaroon) and one small piece dark chocolate
Walked my dog 25 minutes and did PT for my TMJ


----------



## GrainneR

Breakfast: oatmeal with a little brown sugar, cashew butter, and soy milk.
Lunch: turkey wrap (that I made) and an apply
Snack: 1/2 banana with a little cashew butter (again)
Dinner: these cheese stuffed pasta shells made by my roommate (we all switch off days to make dinner). She's not the most calorie conscious of the bunch, if ya know what I mean, but oh well.
Then a little green tea with a little honey for dessert.
Over all, not a bad day, I think.


----------



## KaitlynRose

*Breakfast:* Celery with peanutbutter, one tomato, two slices of turkey and a handful of peanuts with sweet tea.

*Lunch:* A juicing concoction (two green apples, two limes, one kiwi, one tomato, a handful of carrots, and half of a cucumber blended together with a hint of ginger).

*Dinner:* Lemon glazed salmon, honey carrots, rice and cheesy brocolli with (of course) sweet tea.

*Snack:* A blended banana and strawberry smoothie (vanilla almond silk milk, vanilla yogurt, five strawberries, two bananas).


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> So far---
> 
> *Breakfast:* 1/4 oatmeal with 1/2 banana 5 dates and a smoothie (1/2 banana, frozen berries, almond milk). I could exist solely on this meal, love it.
> ---75+100+100+100+40=*415*
> 
> *Lunch:* 2 tbs peanut butter with 1/2 cup raisins.
> ---200+230=*430*
> 
> *Snack:* Roasted brussel sprouts with prunes (trust me, it's really good). I'm about to leave for very late lunch out with a few people, luckily one is a skinny vegan who'll just order a salad with no dressing so I shall follow suit (since I am a vegan now and would like to be skinny, plus, I'm broke and small salads are cheap haha). *Edit*: Didn't eat! Had 2 very large unsweetened iced teas.
> ---*250*
> 
> *Snack:* Small apple and a fig.
> ---60+20=*80*
> 
> *Workout:* Ran a mile for the first time ever! I was lazy and stopped to tie my hair and then tie my shoe (though for the shoe I paused the machine, so it wasn't counting steps I wasn't running). And did other stuff but idk if it burned anything, I don't try very hard (I am going to break this habit).
> ---* -100*
> 
> *Dinner:* 1/2 sweet potato with veggies (broccoli, kale, kidney beans, bell pepper, mushrooms, peas, artichoke) in marinara sauce. Followed by a fruit salad.
> ---100+200+50+200=*550*
> 
> Total: *1725*
> 
> D: Very high calorie day... not good! Especially since besides the 1 1/2 of working out I just walked around the mall shopping and that was it, I was very sedentary... urgh. But I did have cravings for grains today that I resisted (my period always makes me crave that).


Question: Do you usually make your own sauces at home?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Question: Do you usually make your own sauces at home?


I don't! I really do want to try, though, but I am so lazy I've been putting it off. I get a jar at whole foods for like $2-3 (fat-free so I can control that, and never added sugar) for now (by "for now", I mean like, the past year).

Edit: I have like 2 big cans of organic tomatoes and all other ingredients from an Ina Garten recipe (love her)... Once I finish this jar of marinara I'm going to make my own. I usually make my own stuff like that (salad dressings, pesto, etc) so I'm getting excited to try making this at home.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/4 oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 banana and a smoothie (1/2 banana, almond milk, frozen berries).
---75+100+100+100+35=*410*

*Lunch:* Brown rice crackers with fruit salad (mango, pineapple, dark cherries, grapefruit).
---60+140=*200*

*Snack:* 1 tbs peanut butter and 1/4 cup raisins.
---100+130=*230*

*Dinner:* ****load of brussel sprouts roasted with prunes. ****ing LOVE it. So good. 
---100+100+150=*400*

*Dessert:* 4 of these chocolate wafer things my mom bought. (vegan and I wanted chocolate so... yeh. I'm blaming PMS and also stress from a load of schoolwork I put off till tonight, during which I also need to squeeze in like 1 1/2 hours for a workout before the snow storm). Edit: 2 more  They were the last two and my self control is so weak D: I avoided them for like a week though so it's not too bad... I guess...
---*240*

Total for the day so far: *1480*

Edit: My mom brought home Valentine cupcakes and chocolates. Okay then, **** today haha. Binge day. Going to eat my 2 cupcakes and chocolates. I feel sick and nauseous from all the sugar and dairy but I'm going to eat anyway. Don't even want to eat them, but I'm going to anyway. Not even enjoying it, but going to anyway. OH WELL. Edit: Ate a half a bag of lentil chips that I normally avoid since they're bland and dissolve quick in the mouth = bingable. I still feel like throwing up but whatever. Tomorrow's a new day I guess.

Total for the day: *3000* omg my tummy hurts, really hurts from the cupcake and chocolate I could vomit. Would actually, if I could quietly. I would really love to throw it up, I feel sick. Last time I felt this disgusting I didn't even care that my mom was home, I threw up anyway.


----------



## MrKappa

Yesterday?

Lots of Oolong Tea.
A can of tuna mixed with tumeric, pepper, chili pepper and bell pepper sauce.
A can of mussels.
Two pieces of Salmon Steak, with cayenne, cloves and other spices.


Hmmnnn... 
Tuna = 120 calories
Mussels = 200 calories
Salmon = 240 calories

760 calories total


----------



## Barette

I'm aiming to fast today to make up for yesterday, but if not, my cap is 500 calories.

What's funny is last time my mom and I were snowed in together she kept commenting on how much I ate and to stop eating so much when I had my usual median of 1300. I haven't eaten yet and she hasn't even noticed... Funny, apparently not eating is an appropriate amount for me... Not that I want her to notice, that is.

So far: 0

Edit: Had dinner at 6 because I started to feel really nauseous (weak!). 1/2 sweet potato with asparagus, bell pepper, and spinach in marinara. An hour I had a smoothie to get in fruits and fats (fat in the almond milk---which also in the smoothie are frozen berries and a banana). 
---100+50+20+40+50+240 (smoothie)=*500*

Stress snack before bed was peanut butter with raisins. I'm so ****ing upset over the bagger forgetting to pack my oatmeal and peanut butter when I went shopping, I ate. I'm so ****ing mad, I can't even say. I did say, screamed really, but I'm so ****ing mad.
---*460*

Edit: LOLZ. Nope. I had major mood swings today and cooled myself down with food. Ate brown rice crackers with guacamole. WHATEVER. It's not like I wanted self control or discipline or anything. I can't wait for my period because it makes me insane and eat so much to cope. I ****ing hate that I lost so much control yesterday, and couldn't even manage to scrape together some discipline to abstain from food today or at least let it even out. Instead, I managed to fast till 6, then hit my limit by 8, then at 9 consume another 700 calories I DIDN'T EVEN WANT AGAIN. At least it was clean today but still, I feel disgusted with myself.
---100+100=*200*

Total for the day: *1200*


----------



## londonguy202

Nature Valley bar
Lays chips
Graham crackers


----------



## hermito

Breakfast: 2 fried eggs, 2 toasted slices of bread, 150 ml of whole milk, a banana
Lunch: Rice, tomato salad, and fish fillet 
Dinner: Spaghetti with black olives and cheese and an apple
9 PM meal: Muesli (till I find oats) with 250g of yogurt
Before sleep drink: 150 ml of whole milk


----------



## Barette

That binge day ****ed me over. Now "that" part of my brain has kicked in again and I want to binge again still. ****in' A. So now I'm not focusing on calories, just being clean, and getting in a work out. If I focus on calories I know I'll fail and that'll make me frustrated and give up and then fail harder. If I focus on being clean and just doing a decent work out, I'll be okay. I'm going grocery shopping and might get myself a chocolate bar that has one serving and is sweetened with coconut, not refined sugar. That way I'm having a sweet but there's no cane sugar and no dairy. I had so much control and goodness and now I'm starting all over again. Whatever, pick up the pieces.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 8 dates and 1/2 a banana, and a smoothie (1/4 banana, almond milk, berries). 
---75+75+160+50+30=*400*

*Snack:* 6 dates.
---*120*

*Lunch:* brown rice crackers with guacamole and fruit salad. Not even hungry and my tummy hurts but... arrrgghhh.
---100+120+200=*420*

*Snack:* Peach.
---65

*Dinner:* 1/2 sweet potato with vegetables (broccoli, spinach, asparagus, mushrooms, bell pepper, jalapeno, kidney beans) in marinara sauce.
---100+200+50=*350*

*Dessert:* Sugar-free, dairy-free chocolate (sweetened with coconut crystals or something).
---*350*

*Workout:* Ran a mile and a half and walked a half a mile. Did weights (2 types of squats with weights, some pilates stuff or some such **** for my bum, other stuff that someone showed me for the bum). Then walked for 15 minutes (/50 calories).
---*350*

*After workout meal:* Romaine lettuce with sliced carrots and hazelnuts. Vinegar on top. 1/2 an apple.
---20+20+100+60=*200*

Total: *1530*


----------



## Noca

Breakfast:

Red quinoa, veggies, and pecans
orange juice

Lunch: Shredded hashbrowns cooked with coconut oil, 2 scrambled eggs, bacon, mozzarella cheese on a hemp/flax seed organic slice of whole wheat bread.
OJ

Dinner: Roast beef, red potatoes, roasted carrots, small slice of garlic bread
lots of water

snack: whole wheat couscous with pecans and tzatziki sauce

Fruit smoothie with mangos, lactose free milk, OJ, macadamia nuts, protein powder

small slice of cheese cake


----------



## Tokztero

Fried tofu, ham, and rice.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/4 banana with 5 dates and a smoothie (1/4 banana with berries and flax/chia seed to thicken it since I had to use water, ran out of almond milk).
---50+75+25+75+100=*325*

*Lunch:* Guacamole with rice crackers and fruit salad (cherries, pineapple, mango, grapefruit, kiwi)
85+100+200=*385*

*Snack:* Peanut butter with raisins.
100+130=*230*

*Small meal before workout:* Romaine lettuce with carrots and vinegar. Nectarine.
---10+20+60=*90*

_*Workout:*_ Did weights and then pulled either my back or my chest. Let me just say, HOLY MOTHER OF GOD. Can I repeat that? HOLY MOTHER OF GOD. Because that ****ing HURT. So I walked for 3 miles then did the elliptical for another 50 calories (got lazy, plus HOLY MOTHER OF GOD my chest/back hurt). I can't do some of those exercises until I work out with that girl again, she showed me how to do something and I did it fine with her, but trying it now? HOLY MOTHER OF GOD. I'll hold off with that one until she shows me the proper method. I swear to god I heard/felt my breast bone snap.
---300+50=_*350*_

*Dinner:* 1/2 sweet potato with veggies (broccoli, peas, spinach, mushroom, bell pepper, kidney beans) softened in marinara sauce.
---100+100+100+100=*400*

*Dessert:* Dried figs.
---*130*

*Before bed snack:* 1 tbs peanut butter with raisins. Edit: Make that, 2 tbs and more raisins D: I just love this snack even though it has the caloric total of a full meal.
---200+230=*430*

*Total for the day: 1640*


----------



## MrKappa

Made some Hummus with strange ingredients and it turned out great.

Tahini (Sesame Seed Oil)
Chick Peas
Garlic
Cloves
Carob Powder
Cinnamon
Cayenne Pepper
Water to Blend (was out of lemon juice)

Had a bowl of bran flakes this morning.

Started my intestinal cleanse herbal detox. Started putting 60 micrograms worth of Methelyene Blue in my tea, 3 times a day. (new experiments)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning, after dance practice: egg, red bell peppers, potato, broccoli, carrots, chicken.
Late afternoon: Organic vanilla yogurt.
Night: Chicken pho noodles with lots of onion and herbs.


----------



## P1e2

Supper yesterday was so good and ate:
salmon, roasted sliced potatoes and added some olive oil, garlic powder, and rosemary seasoning to the potatoes, and for dessert ate some fresh blackberries and dark chocolate.  (Walked my dog before dinner and then did PT for my TMJ and some extra calisthenics too).

Today was:
B= wheat toast, natural peanut butter, chocolate milk and instant starbucks coffee with a little caffe latte Ensure
L=left over vegetarian lasagna, and dark chocolate
S= a banana, cheesy scrambled eggs, mixed vegetables, a glass of white wine, and dark chocolate (before supper drank the rest of my caffe latte Ensure)
Walked my dog about 30 to 40 minutes and did PT for my TMJ.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates, a smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, water, chia/flax seed to thicken it).
---75+100+100+100+60=*435*

*Lunch:* Guacamole with brown rice crackers and fruit salad (pomegranate arils, mango, cherries, grapefruit, pineapple, kiwi).
---130+200+100=*430*

*Snack:* More fruit salad! So good.
--*150*

*Snack:* 2 tbs peanut butter and raisins D: I'm bored at home again and eating so much has made my stomach hurt now.
---200+250=*450*

_*Workout:*_ walked 3 miles then ran/walked .80 more. I need to run first next time because my motivation was shot by then, and it didn't help that I was in a ****ty sports bra so my tits were really killing me.
-*400 burned.*

*Dinner:* Stew (1/2 sweet potato, artichoke, peas, asparagus, bell pepper, spinach, a big portobello mushroom cap in marinara). I feel way too full again, I need to stop eating when I get full, but I keep going till I'm uncomfortable. I need to change that habit.
*---380*

*Dessert later:* 3 dried figs. Boredom again :/
---*66*

*Late night meal:* Put off 50+ pages of reading until 11 pm, starting to get hungry now. Romaine lettuce with carrots and a lemon wedge for flavor.
---20+20+4=*44*

*Drinks:* 10+ cups of tea (green/black/herbal) throughout the day. A few glasses of water.

Total for the day: *1555*

Tomorrow when I have time to reflect, I'm going to reevaluate my relationship with food. Lately it's been unstructured, and at the end of the day my caloric intake is just a record of the battle I fought during the day. Some days I'm totally fine and average at 1200-1400, other days like today, I eat too much out of boredom and end up 1500+. Very disappointed in myself. I've just been so bored lately and placating that boredom with food, and also been putting off school work which stresses me out and also bores me since I'm procrastinating with stupid things like SAS and Lifetime, so then I eat again. I am really hindering my progress. I thought it was my period since I had a few hormonal pimples, got SUPER EMOTIONAL, and retaining so much fluid in my tummy. But! My period hasn't come yet, I can't use it as an excuse for nearly a week now. I know I get very hormonal, very very very hormonal, but I need to exercise self control. Tomorrow I'm going to really contemplate this and figure out ways to improve.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Natto, egg, tofu, rice, nori sheets. Banana and peanut butter.
Starbucks all day: Chai tea latte, free vanilla bean drink from the barista (yayyy), a sante fe chicken panini. 
Night: Hot pot with seafood and green water spinach and vegetables.


----------



## soulstorm

Breakfast: Two blueberry doughnuts and an apple fritter

Lunch: Chicken Tortilla casserole, nachos and carrot sticks with a guacamole dip, fruit salad, green tea, cheesecake

Supper: Two pieces of baked chicken


----------



## Noca

Meal 1:

Homemade spaghetti with meal balls and veggie sauce
protein/fruit smoothie (mangos, banana, OJ, protein powder, macadamia nuts, honey, and flax seed

Meal 2:

red quinoa with eggs, broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, shallots, carrots, kale and spices

Meal 3:

red quinoa with eggs, broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, shallots, carrots, kale and spices
OJ

Meal 4: Homemade chilli with kidney beans, chickpeas, tomatoes, carrots, corn, and other beans and spices

a very small slice of homemade apple pie
a couple sun chips

Meal 5: another plate with Meal 2 mixed with meal 4 minus the apple pie.

lots and lots of water

Small slice of banana loaf

3 slices of ham


----------



## Grog

2 pieces of tomato toast and 3 coffees so far 

Lunch will be left over cold fish and mayo roll

Dinner will be ummm not sure haven't thought that far and can't really think of anything . 
Oh wait I just read a thread on pizza so pizza will be it tonight


----------



## JH1983

Meal 1: Oatmeal with an apple and walnuts, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

1/2 cup of coffee

Meal 2 (pre-workout): Oatmeal with an apple, a banana and walnuts, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

1 cup of coffee and 1 package of Gatorade energy chews

Meal 3 (post-workout): Oatmeal with an apple and a banana, an omelet with three eggs, turkey, spinach, jalapenos and red peppers and a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Meal 4: Smart Ones Rigatoni Alfredo with broccoli and chicken and a chicken parmesan Lean Pocket with a glass of milk and a glass of water

Meal 5: Chicken parmesan Lean Pocket, Greek yogurt with walnuts and a banana, a glass of milk and a glass of water.

Total: 4071 calories

I went to the gym at a different time today and I came home and made the wrong post-workout meal. I usually do six egg whites after a workout instead of three whole eggs. I've been slacking lately and eating these microwave dinners at night the last couple days and I ate Subway three times last week. I need to get back on track, it's just that eating 4000 calories of healthy food in a day is not easy.


----------



## Barette

Class from 12 am to 10 pm so it's 10 hours of being away from home, so food is scattered.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/4 a banana and a smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, water).
---100+100+75+100=*375*

*Snack:* Dried apricots.
---*100*

*Snack:* Fruit salad.
---*300*

*Snack:* Guacamole with rice chips.
---*200*

*Snack:* Peanut butter and raisins.
---*200*

*Snack:* Banana and salad (romaine lettuce, sliced carrots, lemon wedge).
---100+20+20=*140*

*Dinner:* Stew (sweet potato, asparagus, broccoli, peas, artichoke, kidney beans, bell pepper)
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Total for the day: 1765*

It's a lot of calories but whatever, it's like a 12 hour day if I include my commute.


----------



## dark

2 coffee cups of homemade chicken soup
2 bananas
4 marshmallow candies .-.'
5 small crepes (I made them with my guy)
A small slice of homemade peach bread
2 Enfrijoladas

That's it so far, I need to eat dinner v.v


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast w/ peanut butter, chocolate milk, coffee with cocoa mix powder
Snack= banana, glass of water
(Cleaned house and vacuumed some).
L= spinach and cheese ravioli, mixed vegetables, dark chocolate, water
snack= chocolate milk, banana
S= salmon, sliced roasted potatoes (added olive oil, garlic powder, and rosemary), mixed vegetables, and dark chocolate, and one piece of milk chocolate, and water
Walked my dog for 35 to 40 minutes and did some PT for my TMJ


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: baked egg/bread/cheese; a banana yogurt.
Noon/afternoon: Chicken enchilada, beans, tamales, rice, salsa and a few tortilla chips; apple slices and a piece of tres leche cake. omg delicious!!

Nothing at night...wasn't hungry. 

Drank water, lemon water, green tea.


----------



## loophole

2 cups of coffee. 3pm here


----------



## MrKappa

I made an extremely visually unappealing split yellow pea soup. Next time I will go easy on the herbs, and maybe try some coconut flavoring.


----------



## Barette

So far:

*Breakfast:* 1/3 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and like 8 dates (my mom didn't finish hers and I really wanted more oatmeal so I had hers). Smoothie (berries, 1/4 banana, water).
---125+75+50+160=*410*

*Lunch:* Guacamole and like 3 brown rice crackers (all that was left) with lots of fruit salad (cherries, mango, pineapple, grapefruit). 
100+50+200=*350*

*Snack:* Fruit salad with 1 tbs peanut butter.
100+100=*200*

*Dinner:* Mung bean pasta with veggies softened a little in marinara (artichoke, peas, bell pepper, jalapeño, asparagus, broccoli, spinach).
---180+150+80=*410*

*Dessert:* 5 dates.
---*100*

*Late night meal:* Fruit salad and peanut butter.
---150+100=*250*

Total for the day: *1710*


----------



## diamondheart89

Breakfast: 2 eggs, thin bagel with low fat cream cheese
~ 375 calories

Snack: tea with 1 piece of toast 
150 calories

Lunch: Chipotle burrito bowl with no meat or cheese
475 calories


So far 1000 calories

I'll have a salad for dinner ending with about 1300-1400 calories. 

Planning on working out for about 40 minutes (mostly cardio with a bit of strength) followed by 30 minutes of yoga.

I am still trying to find a balance between not eating too much and not eating too little. At 1200 calories, I was getting lightheaded while exercising. Plus I ran out of fruit a few days ago and need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Noca

Meal 1:

whole wheat rotini pasta, spinach, kale, mushrooms, garlic, pure maple syurp cream sauce, and shrimp

Protein fruit smoothie with 1 banana, chopped frozen mangos, 2 large spoonfuls of flax seed, honey, half scoop of protein powder, macadamia nuts, OJ

Meal 2: Homemade chili with lima beans, kidney beans, chickpeas, tomatoes, and other veggies and spices, no meat

Meal 3: another small dish of meal 1

Meal 4: 4 x homemade chicken wings with maple, ginger, soy, honey marinade baked with pecan crumbled on top
fresh cut carrot sticks
potatoes, spinach, cottage cheese, and spices

lots of water


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast, natural peanut butter, chocolate milk, and coffee mixed with cocoa
snack= snack bar that is 120 kcals
L= taco soup, grilled chicken and salad with low fat ranch dressing, 2 Hershey kisses
snack= snack bar that is 120 kcals
S= chocolate milk, banana, rotisserie chicken sandwich on wheat bread with hummus (instead of mayo and ran out of mayo), and one mini cinnamon roll, and decaf tea
Walked my dog 15 to 20 minutes, did girlie push ups, & PT for my TMJ


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A beef tamale with lots of hot sauce; a peanut cookie. 
Noon: Rice, fish, steamed cabbage (yuck). A sour orange. Oh and a butter scotch candy.
Night: Tiny bit of rice with ginger veggie soup and more braised catfish and tofu. A slice of an apple (was pre-cutting it for tomorrow's snack); a part of a nut bar.

I got home from work and had to shower, then make tomorrow's meals (will be gone 6 am to 9 pm) and to study right away so that was why I didn't eat much of dinner and randomly grabbed things to stuff in my stomach.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Didn't eat healthy today. 

Iced coffee w/whole milk + two packets of sugar (roughly 6 grams), a 6 inch sandwich (white bread, a few slices of cheddar cheese, lettuce, mayonnaise, and a criminally small amount of avocado), a few sips of root beer (saved the rest for tomorrow in the fridge), a mochachino, and pasta w/broccoli and onions. 

I'm even worse than last semester. At least then I was having fruit smoothies and salad for lunch and dinner respectively every other day. I've never been one to maintain health as a priority, let alone nutritional health, but this is pretty bad.


----------



## identificationunknown

.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates with a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Lunch:* Guacamole with brown rice crackers and a plum.
---100+60+50=*210*

*Snacks (compressed, I made them in advance for going out):* Nectarine, pear, raisins with peanut butter, salad (romaine, sliced carrots).
---75+100+230+30+20=*455*

*Dinner (was at friends' and couldn't eat what they had):* Apple and a few hours later, a pear.
100+100=*200*

*Late night dinner:* After getting home I had a small sweet potato with asparagus, broccoli, peas, spinach, artichokes, and jalapeno in marinara sauce. 
100+100+100=*300*

Dinner for the day: *1615*


----------



## Barette

I have class so all my snacks are made ahead of time.

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
---85+100+100+100=*385*

*Snack:* Dried apricots and brown rice crackers.
---100+60=*160*

*Snack:* Plum.
---*75*

*Snack:* Fruit salad (pineapple, mango, grapes, grapefruit, dark cherries)
---*150*

*Snack:* Peanut butter and raisins.
---*230*

*Snack:* Romaine lettuce and carrots with 10 hazelnuts.
---20+20+100=*140*

*Snack:* Banana.
---*100*

*Dinner:* Stew (small sweet potato, asparagus, spinach, peas, bell pepper, jalapeno, artichoke, in marinara).
---100+150+80=*330*

Total: *1570*


----------



## Noca

so far today..

meal 1:

omelet with 2 eggs, 2 slices of ham, spinach, cheese, shredded potatoes, spices

protein smoothie, 1 banana, mangos cubed, protein powder half a scoop, flax seed, honey, OJ and walnuts

meal 2:

cranberry pita round with peanut butter, honey, and pecans
water

meal 3:

5 mix of organic rice blend, kale, peas, coconut oil, spices, and some beef broth
water

Meal 4: meal number 3 with scrambled eggs added into the rice mix

homemade pork meatballs with extra lean ground pork, celery, carrots, garlic, black pepper, bbq sauce, egg, whole wheat bread crumbs

dipping sauce I made from low sodium soy sauce, sesame seeds, honey, sesame oil, rice vinegar, whole wheat flour, pure maple syrup, and garlic.

bowl of carrots

I think I've had a bit too much sugar lately, gotta cut back and just eat some plain vegetables and plain chicken breast for a few days.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

It's been a healthy start to the day :/

1 x Mnms 50g
1 x Coffee

For lunch, I'm having lemon chicken & peppers on a bed of rice. Leftovers


----------



## Meli24R

2 cups v8 vegetable juice
Tuna salad
Salad with rice, lettuce, black beans, corn, cilantro, guacamole, lime and olive oil
Cup almond milk
banana
Cadbury creme egg (argh I'm addicted to these and they're loaded with sugar)


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Lunch*: Guacamole with brown rice crackers and fruit salad (dark cherries, pineapple, mango, grapes, grapefruit).
---75+60+150=*285*

*Preworkout snack:* 2 tbs peanut butter and 1/4 cup raisins. 
---*350*

*Snack:* Had another tbs of peanut butter and raisins before going to the gym D: Not smart to do before cardio, either. 
---*250*

_*Workout:*_ Elliptical for 30 minutes and then walked for 3 miles. My shoulders and back and breast bone ****ing hurt me still.
---*570*

*Dinner:* Roasted sweet potato (some guy in the grocery store asked me how I make my sweet potatoes, and when I said I microwave them he was like "ooooooh... microwaves are no good... read about them...", which I vaguely remember they're bad but forgot why---but I'm roasting them from now on. It tastes so much better, anyway) that was drizzled with olive oil when roasted, and topped with asparagus, artichoke, bell pepper, jalapeno, kale, and portobello mushroom in pasta sauce.
---100+100+100+40=*340*

*Snack:* Nectarine, later dried apricots.
---*165*

Total for the day: *1270*


----------



## Noca

Meal 1: left over pork meatballs and rice mix

protein smoothie with 1 banana, strawberries, walnuts, honey, OJ, flaxseed, and protein powder

Meal 2: Cranberry pita round with peanut butter, honey and pecans
water

Meal 3: mexican seasoned ground chicken on a whole wheat naan with kale, romaine lettuce, cabbage, mexican cheese, a few crushed tortilla chips.
water


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, water).
> ---150+100+100+100=*450*
> 
> *Lunch*: Guacamole with brown rice crackers and fruit salad (dark cherries, pineapple, mango, grapes, grapefruit).
> ---75+60+150=*285*
> 
> *Preworkout snack:* 2 tbs peanut butter and 1/4 cup raisins.
> ---*350*
> 
> Total for the day so far: *1085*


Do you have a specific type of peanut butter that you buy?


----------



## catcharay

I need to be consistent w my healthy eating again. I will start tomorrow. Breakfast;
Banana
6 rice crackers
4 mini size picnics
1 coffee

Eating w my sis today so i will probably be a little indulgent.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## dark

I didn't eat well today and I feel awful about it v.v

3 lollipops and 3 peeps (candy >.>)
a bowl of clam chowder/piece of bread/half a bagel with cream cheese
3 lollipops again ;-; and 2 peeps

wow that's all e.e' no wonder why I feel bad today.


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> Do you have a specific type of peanut butter that you buy?


I make sure it's only got two ingredients, peanuts and salt. No added oils, no sugar, and definitely not any that reduce the fat. I tried to cut back on sodium and get the unsalted but I can't live with that kind of misery, peanut butter needs salt. I get 365, the store brand of Whole Foods. They have a really big tub of it for a little over $5.


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast, natural peanut butter, chocolate milk, coffee with double chocolate cocoa (makes a lovely mocha), and water
snack= granola/power bar type of bar (120 kcals) and water
L= vegetarian potato soup, hummus and slice ham sandwich on wheat bread, small amount of salad with lite ranch, pudding (possibly sugar free), chocolate milk, and water
snack= granola/power bar type of bar (120 kcals), and water
(TMJ is causing it to be painful to chew so must take it easy and seem to choose the soft foods that are high calorie or try to since I do not always eat well when chewing food hurts).

No work out today and will do some PT for TMJ later. Yesterday walked about 20 minutes and did some PT for TMJ.

The day before even did some yoga in addition to walking and PT.


----------



## ChaoticMess

Scrambled eggs with (six egg whited, two whole eggs, cottage cheese, chopped onions, and chili pepper. 2 cups of coffee. 1 bowl of oatmeal with peanut butter, honey, and almond milk. 1 scoop Whey protein. 3 chicken strips and peas. 1 protein smoothie with 1 cup of Almond milk, 1 cup of Greek Yogurt, 1 handful of Blueberries, 1 scoop of Whey Protein, 1 egg white, and 1 banana) 1 chicken breast with broccoli


----------



## hermito

At the poster above me: I thought I ate a lot of protein today until I read your post.

Breakfast: 2 scrambled eggs, 2 toasted slices of bread, 1 banana, black olives, 200 mils of whole milk
Lunch: White rice and chicken breast and some type of waffle (cheat snack). 
Dinner: 200 grams of tuna, pasta, red apple
9 PM meal: cornflakes (can't find oats in this country) with 250 grams of yogurt (whole, till I find Greek yogurt). 200 mils of whole milk.


----------



## ineverwipe

Hash browns
Chips and cheese dip
Some turkey meat
And some ben n jerrys cookie dough ice cream


----------



## Barette

I was in NYC today! I didn't refrain from enjoying food. Though, I always tip the scales with one treat. Like, I'm really content then decide, hey, I may as well eat that too and then... Nope. One thing too many. Plus, everything made me feel sick afterwards since I don't eat like that normally (except the gelato, that was pure bliss). But whatever, I walked for like 4 hours total so maybe 3 miles, so like 300 calories? I'm just going to type out all I ate (a lot!)

Breakfast: Oatmeal with a banana and dates and aberrie smoothie.

Snacks: Nectarine, pear, hazelnuts, brown rice crackers, dried apricots

Lunch: Tapas restaurant! Churros with chocolate sauce, crispy potatoes with a spicy aioli, and chorizo with garlic. Was super yummy, but made me feel sick after since I haven't had that type of grease and fats in a while! But it was yummy going down, even if it didn't settle nicely.

Dessert: Hazelnut gelato and part of a cupcake (the cupcake was a mistake! Even if I didn't eat the whole thing [it was small] it still pushed my tummy over the edge).

Subtracting the 300 for walking, maybe I'm at a total of 2500.


----------



## Barette

So yesterday was very high calorie, which makes me brain out of whack today too. I even had 2 breakfasts. Bad, bad, me. Hopefully today gets better later on...

*Breakfast (total of the 2):* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 10 dates and 1/4 banana and a smoothie (1/2 banana and a cup of berries)
---150+200+75+100=*525*

*Lunch:* Guacamole with brown rice crackers and fruit salad.
---50+60+250=*360*

*Studying snack:* 3 tbs peanut butter and 1/2 cup raisins. D:
---300+150=*450*

*Workout:* Did the elliptical for 30 minutes and then walked for 2 miles.
---*400*

*Dinner:* Quinoa (1/4 cup dry but I only ate half) with red kidney beans and 1/2 a small roasted sweet potato, and veggies simmered in pasta sauce (broccoli, kale, artichoke, portobello, jalapeno).
---100+100+100+100+40=*440*

*Dessert:* 5 dried apricots.
---*100*

*Late night study snack:* A little fruit salad.
---*50*

Total for the day: *1540*


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Frijoles de pinto

Water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday:

Morning-slice of combination pizza (sausage, pepperoni, green bell peppers, onions), a small bowl of noodles and bok choy.
Afternoon: Protein bar; iced green tea.
Night: Another small bowl of nooodles and bok choy again with a bit of baked chicken.
@ a dance party: One chocolate covered strawberry and a few sips of a bad tasting alcoholic drink.
Midnight with friends: Kimchi and beef over rice; salad and tomato vegetable soup.

Today so far:

Leftover pepperoni pizza slice; one small avocado and some papaya.


----------



## P1e2

B= toasted Eng. muffin with peanut butter, vanilla Greek yogurt, water, coffee with cocoa powder mixed in
Snack= banana
L= cheese and spinach ravioli, an orange, thin mint cookies, water
This is all for today so far. Yesterday walked my dog for at least an hour and di my PT for TMJ.
S= salmon patty, red potatoes, roasted, ketchup, vanilla Greek yogurt, a few pieces dark chocolate, water
Snack= banana
Walked my dog about 40 mins. & did PT


----------



## Barette

Class today, all my snacks are made for throughout the day. I'll eat dinner when I get home at 11

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup dry oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 6 dates with a smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana)
---150+100+120+100=*470*

*Snacks:* Pear, dried apricots, brown rice crackers, peanut butter and raisins, fruit salad, salad (romaine lettuce and carrots).
---100+80+60+230+200+50=*720*

*Dinner:* Mung bean pasta with 1/2 a small roasted sweet potato with broccoli, peas, bell pepper, portobello mushroom, and kale in tomato sauce.
---150+100+100+40=*390*

Total: *1580*


----------



## Barette

So far

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad (pineapple, mango, grapes, cherries) and a spoonful of peanut butter.
---150+200=*350*

*Early dinner:* Went to Chipotle with some friends, had a surprisingly delicious salad (lettuce, brown rice, pico de gallo (tomato salsa) and a heaping of guacamole. I had 1/2 an orange when I got home (cause my dog stole my other half when I wasn't looking).
---20+150+50+200+75=*495*

*Late dinner (like 5 hours later, it's justified!):* Kale, spinach, artichoke, bell pepper, and peas softened a bit in pasta sauce. I'm going to attempt making my first sauce tomorrow! Either tomorrow or Friday, depending on time. Finished with dried apricots.
---100+150+40=*290*

*Snack:* Fruit salad. I feel this need to eat more fruits/veggies to make up for all that sodium!!! (Pineapple, cherries, grape, mango)
---*100*

Total: *1685*

ETA: Did the online calorie counter, apparently there was 1100 mg of sodium in my salad. HOLY ****. First and last time eating at Chipotle.


----------



## catcharay

So today has been relatively healthy;

Plain yoghurt w raisins, banana, oats, chia seeds
2 brown rice crispies
a salad sandwich 
Regular latte
Dinner is gonna be late at night. Or i may buy dinner cos i only made lunch

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## MrKappa

Can of tuna on rice crackers.
Can of chicken on rice crackers.
Two bowls of bran flakes with two scoops of natural yogurt, lots of cinnamon and soy milk.
4 pan fried chicken thighs with cloves, chilli peppers and black pepper.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 3 dates and a banana. (ran out of frozen berries and dates for my usual breakfast!)
---150+60+100=*310*

*Lunch:* Went grocery shopping, so I bought my usual treat of coconut sugar sweetened dark chocolate (so it has no cane sugar, and is dairy-free). And a peach afterwards.
---350+65=*415*

*Early dinner:* Fruit salad (kiwi, grapefruit, grapes, mango, pineapple, dark cherries) and I recreated my Chipotle salad, but mine has no salt or sugar (and it was much more delicious!). So I had romaine lettuce topped with brown rice, tomato and cucumber salad (tomato, cucumber, red onion, bell pepper with some lemon juice--I left off the olive oil since my chocolate gave me enough fat for the day--but next time it'll be so delicious with a little oil) and a squeeze of lime. I made guacamole earlier but left it off (cause of the fat), but next time.
---150+10+30+150=*340*

*Later dinner:* Roasted brussels sprouts with prunes.
---100+50+50=*200*

*Snack:* Dried apricots and peanut butter.
---*200*

(I have to write a paper so I suspect I'll do a lot of procrastinating eating tonight D: It's already started!!)

*And I did!* I had a blood orange. Edit: Now a tbs of peanut butter, ugh procrastination makes me eat so much.
---*175*

*Total for the day:* *1640*

That sodium really made me feel sick this morning. My system can't handle it, which is amazing since I used to eat much more sodium than that in a day. Goes to show what the body needs and doesn't need!


----------



## Ganos Lal

Breakfast: skinny latte

Lunch: weight watchers wrap filled with tuna and cucumber.

Snack: Protein shake

Dinner: Plain chicken breast, plain jacket potato and mixed veg (broccoli, carrots, baby corn and runner beans)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Some roast beef, lettuce, cheese on half of a baguette. Tasted like a hamburger...
Mid-morning: Strawberry yogurt; half of a protein nut bar.
Noon: Garbanzo bean/carrot mix; eggplant; kimchi beef rice; a banana.
Afternoon: One butterscotch candy.
Night: An apple...

Late night class today right after work; no time to eat dinner so I'm going to bed dinner-less because I am too tired to eat. :/


----------



## Blue Dino

Breakfast - Granola Bar, Soy Milk.
Lunch - Bowl of Ramen, Coffee.
Late Lunch - Banana.
Dinner - Brown Rice, Chicken, Salmon, Pumpkin Pie Slice, Black Tea.
Late Night Snack - Apples.


----------



## MrKappa

Yesterday...

A pack of 60 mini chocolate bunnies from Russel Stover.

A bounty coconut chocolate bar.

Pot barely boiled in coconut water, with fennel, cilantro, and kale, with 2 small salmon fillets. (I surprised myself, it was really good)

This morning.

Bowl of bran flakes with soy milk, and a small scoop of farmers yogurt.

rest of day...

Two servings of barley left over.

Two servings of home made hummus with, garlic, ginger, cayenne pepper, carob powder, with celery.

Began a new stack of vitamins after about 3-4 days of abstaining from all of them.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/what-is-your-current-stack-regimen-884233/


----------



## Noca

egg mc muffin with whole wheat english muffin, 2 eggs, 1 slice of cheese, honey, some bacon

breakfast pita cranberry round with peanut butter, honey and walnuts on top.

protein fruit smoothie, orange juice, protein powder, walnuts, flax seed, mangos, 1 banana, pure maple syrup

haddock with mix wild and long grain rice, OJ

water

mixed veggies with chicken thighs, cottage cheese and spices

bowl of organic quinoa and oats and pomegranate cereal with lactose free milk

oven baked chicken thighs with rosemary, thyme, oregano, dill, black pepper, honey, extra virgin olive oil, avocado oil, and carrots


----------



## ineverwipe

An egg sandwich
Leftover chicken
Pizza
And some chex mix muddy buddies


----------



## P1e2

B=cinnamon toast, peanut butter, choc. milk, steel cut oats with some vanilla yogurt and cinnamon
Snack= hot tea, water and later string cheese
L= hummus sandwich on whole grain bread, potato chowder soup, applesauce, water
S= vanilla greek yogurt, left over protein enriched pasta with lite alfredo sauce, mixed veggies, and 2 choc. marshmallow cookies, and water

Walked my dog 25 mins, did PT for TMJ, some sit ups, the plank and that's all


----------



## Barette

Had class so my food was a little erratic (I bring my meals, have to wait for opportunities to eat them).

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/4 a banana. Smoothie (berries, 1/4 banana)
---200+100+75+100=*475*

*Snack:* Dried apricots.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce topped with rice, guacamole, and a cucumber/tomato salsa. Fruit salad (pineapple, kiwi, grapefruit, mango, grapefruit). Coffee.
---20+150+75+20+150=*415*

*Snacks:* Peach, banana, tea & coffee.
---*165*

*Dinner:* Asparagus, red kidney beans, broccoli, kale, spinach, artichoke, and mushrooms, in marinara sauce (homemade, was delicious when first made but now so-so, urgh). 
---100+100+100=*300*

*Dessert:* 7 dried apricots.
---*140*

*Total for the day: 1595*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bag of sea salt chips and part of a powerade brand drink. Well, technically that is everything I ate yesterday, not today.


----------



## probably offline

*tea
*sourdough bread with turkey ham/cucumber/tomatoes/herb salt

That's it. But it's only 3 pm.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce topped with brown rice, cucumber/tomato salsa, and guacamole (a little squeeze of lemon, too). Fruit salad. (cherries, kiwi, mango, pineapple, grapefruit).
---10+100+30+100+100=*340*

*Snack:* Blood orange.
---*75*

*Snack:* Made my big batch of food for the next few days (like rice, chopping the romaine lettuce, etc), and roasted a sweet potato to have for dinner later, and watching it bubble out all that sugar and then turning it over and seeing the skin separate and all that sugary-sharchy goodness just oozing out... I had to have 1/2 of it now. 
---*100*

*Snack:* Plum and a tbs of peanut butter. I'm putting off eating dinner until after I can go to the gym.
---*140*

*Workout:* if you could call it that. I was really tired so I just walked 2.5 miles, burned 300 calories.
---*300*

*Dinner:* Stew (brown rice, artichoke, peas, asparagus, broccoli, bell pepper in tomato sauce). Followed by a nectarine.
---150+100+40+70*360*

*Dessert:* 5 dried apricots.

*Total for the day: 1365*

*Drinks:* Green tea, peppermint tea, licorice tea, apricot white tea. So far, maybe 15 cups total of tea, and maybe 5 cups of lemon water.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Hectic day.... I went clubbing last night and got home around 3:00 AM... woke up at 8:30 and had to do some homework and had to meet my group for a project so where does one find time to eat in between the fun and work!?

Morning: Half of a baguette with beef liver and cheese.
Late afternoon: Strawberry greek yogurt; zucchini omelet. 
Evening: Probably eat a little chicken herb pho noodles my family.

I still have one more chapter to read and a test tomorrow. Oh jeez...


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 a banana. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots, apple.
---100+60=*160*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce topped with rice, guacamole, and a cucumber/tomato salsa. Was sad today so I stopped by Whole Foods and got a vegan chocolate bar, sweetened with coconut (no cane sugar), had it after dinner. Really perked me up, weirdly!
---20+100+100+30+350=*600*

Dinner: 1/2 sweet potato mushed in with asparagus, artichoke, onion, mushrooms, and kale in marinara sauce.
---100+100+80+40=320

*Total so far: 1530*


----------



## AceEmoKid

- potato
- salad
- pizza
- nitrogen
yum


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> - potato
> - salad
> - pizza
> - nitrogen
> yum


wat


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> wat


i love you hun


----------



## KaitlynRose

Breakfast: banana and strawberries

Lunch: roasted chicken and sweet tea

Dinner: two slices of bread

...I really need to start taking care of myself. I insist I do not need others to take care of me in yet my pride leads me to starvation. What is wrong with me?


----------



## P1e2

Supper last night: leftover chicken added to pasta with lite alfredo sauce, mixed veggies, and a few pieces of dark chocolate, and vanilla greek yogurt

Breakfast today: cinnamon toast with peanut butter, vanilla greek yogurt, coffee with hot cocoa added to it to make a mocha type beverage, small orange and drank water

Snack: freeze dried strawberries dipped in dark chocolate and drank some water

Lunch today: not sure yet and thinking about scrambled eggs with cheese and maybe toasted English muffin and/or steel cut oats, and maybe some fruit, and then dark chocolate or a few cookies

Did not walk my dog yesterday since it was cold and raining out and walked around town some when I went shopping for clothes on sale. Also did PT for my TMJ yesterday


----------



## Maryanne1986

B- toast, yoghurt, rice crispie cake bar , glass of milk, glass of OJ
L- Burger with onions from burger van 
T- Pizza and garlic bread 
Snacks - crisps and glass of milk

Lol wow not a good day for the 5 a day rule


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 a banana. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* Dried apricots, and then later had 1 tbs peanut butter with raisins.
---100+120+130=*350*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with brown rice and a cucumber/tomato salsa and guacamole. Followed by fruit salad (cherries, kiwi, grapefruit, mango, pineapple)
---10+100+20+75+150=*355*

*Dinner:* Broccoli, peas, kidney beans, kale, onion, red pepper, and mushrooms in marinara sauce.
---150+100+100=*350*

Dessert later: 5 dates.
100

*Total for the day: 1605*


----------



## P1e2

For lunch today ended up eating an omelet with cheese and toasted cinnamon bread and 2 chocolate marshmallow cookies.

Later I walked my dog about 35 to 40 minutes and did PT for my TMJ. 

Then drank chocolate milk and ate a banana later.

For dinner will eat peppers stuffed with ground beef and onions (pre-made and just need to heat it up in the oven.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Breakfast: 2 slices of white bread w/butter; tea
Lunch: 2 sandwiches w/ chicken slices; coffee
Snack: 1 small choc chip cookie, 1 apple

Dinner is basically leftovers from last night: 1 sausage, mash, brocolli & carrots

My meals are so boring wahh


----------



## hazelblue

Barette said:


> So far today:
> 
> *Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 a banana. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
> ---150+100+100+100=*450*
> 
> *Snack:* Dried apricots, and then later had 1 tbs peanut butter with raisins.
> ---100+120+130=*350*
> 
> *Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with brown rice and a cucumber/tomato salsa and guacamole. Followed by fruit salad (cherries, kiwi, grapefruit, mango, pineapple)
> ---10+100+20+75+150=*355*
> 
> *Dinner:* Broccoli, peas, kidney beans, kale, onion, red pepper, and mushrooms in marinara sauce.
> ---150+100+100=*350*
> 
> Dessert later: 5 dates.
> 100
> 
> *Total for the day: 1605*


Just curious... how do you eat peanut butter and raisins? Mixed in a bowl? They're both quite dry. I would need a glass of water for 1 teaspoon of peanut butter.


----------



## Barette

hazelblue said:


> Just curious... how do you eat peanut butter and raisins? Mixed in a bowl? They're both quite dry. I would need a glass of water for 1 teaspoon of peanut butter.


I have a little measuring cup thing (I think it's like a 1/4 cup or something) that I put the peanut butter in then the raisins on top, I mix them together a little then eat it straight. I love it, I use crunchy peanut butter and the combo of the two gets me so good, I don't know what it is. Salty, sweet, crunchy, squishy, and like a pb&j (my ultimate weakness) but without the unpleasurable ingredients of a pb&j. I'll have water with it cause of the salt in the pb but it doesn't make me thirsty. I've been told it looks disgusting, though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

A bean burrito. Some chocolate. I'm hungry. No real food available in this apartment. Not allowed to leave to pick something up, either. Now I remember why I hate living at home. I feel like I'm under house arrest, though I've done nothing wrong.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning-Peanuts, a banana, and strawberries vanilla pancakes with a bit of honey/honeycomb. Yum!
Afternoon-Rice, natto beans, boiled chicken. Yogurt.
Night-Rice, beef, lettuce, tomatoes, and onions; a bit of fish too. Oh and random tastings of when I was prepping for next week's meals--gumbo, spinach/swiss chard/cranberries stir fry, a slice of a pear...


----------



## MrKappa

Last night...

Pho - Rare Beef Soup (absolutely delicious)
Coconut Water

Today

Liver Pate with crackers
Bran Flakes with soy, yogurt and cinnamon
Homemade Hummus with Celery
Canned Oysters


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 banana. Smoothie (chia seeds, 1/2 banana, berries).
---150+100+100+70+100=*520*

*Snack:* Peanut butter with raisins.
---*230*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with guacamole and fruit salad (kiwi, pineapple, mango, cherries).
---20+100+150=*270*

*Snack:* Blood orange. Then I had a mini anxiety attack and I needed something to calm me and got a Luna bar (there's only 3 ingredients: dates, almonds, and unsweetened cherries).
---*275*

*Dinner:* My yoga class makes us eat afterwards. I don't ever, but she says it'll affect my grade and to just have some of a carrot. But this week we had a juice bar and it was meant to be downed then everything cleaned, so since it affects my grade and I couldn't do otherwise, I drank it. I HATE juice, it's a waste of fruits/vegetables, so I'm upset about it... but it's for a grade I guess and I was able to watch everything that went in this time... URGGGGH Ruined my night because now I can't eat ACTUAL vegetables because I wasted it on high-calorie high-sugar no-fiber juice. I really ****ing hate juice. Next week I'm having 2 bites of a ****ing carrot then going home and eating MY food. 
---*100*

*Total for the day: 1395*


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates, and a smoothie (berries, chia seeds, 1/2 banana, water). Green/orange tea.
---75+100+100+100+70=*445*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with guacamole, cucumber/tomato salsa, and a side of watermelon. I spaced out and instead of adding bell pepper to the guac/salsa, I added twice the amount of red onion. ****ing knocked out my senses, jesus. 
---20+100+30+80=*230*

*Snack:* I made fruit salad, and it looked so beautiful I had to have some. (peaches, grapefruit, cherries, mango, pineapple, kiwi). Later I had a fatty snack, 1 tbs peanut butter and raisins.
---100+200=*100*

*Misc:* Today was my big cooking day (make everything for the week---marinara, guacamole, salsas, big pot of lentils, fruit salad, brussel sprouts to eat cold, etc) so I was tasting whatever I was making all throughout the day. 
---*200*

*Pre-workout meal:* 1/2 sweet potato with some brussel sprouts.
---*200*

*Workout:* 30 minutes on elliptical, walked afterwards. The gym was packed and I hate using weight machines/stretching area when it's so packed, so it was a lazy workout (as per usual, though, haha). I did 50 squats and 50 lunges at home.
---*430*

*Post-workout meal:* Red lentils, asparagus, spinach, bell pepper, and mushrooms in marinara sauce. 
---150+100+100=*350*

*Total for the day: 1395*


----------



## cmed

smoothie, oatmeal, blueberries, peanut butter, grapes, more grapes, a banana, a hard boiled egg, another smoothie and about to eat some chicken and a baked potato

ETA - went with corn instead of potatoes. Carbs like that this close to bed time is dangerous territory.


----------



## Noca

so far today...

Fruit smoothie with mangos, protein powder, banana, real maple syrup, flax seed, walnuts, OJ

Breakfast pita with peanut butter, honey and organic non sweetened dried cranberries

water

Egg, turkey, spinach, cheese, and hashbrown toasted sandwich

Chickpea stir fry, with lots of veggies, white rice with tumeric, and cashews.

OJ

6" ham and turkey sub on whole wheat with lettuce, cheese and sub sauce.

another protein fruit smoothie as before


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Liver, onion, spinach, and herb cheese on half of a baguette.
Mid-morning: Strawberry vanilla pancakes with avocado-honey spread.
Noon: Seafood-sausage gumbo (green bell peppers, okra, onions) with rice; spinach-swiss chard-cranberries stir fry. 
Afternoon: Peanuts, dried cranberries, a banana; a mint oreo cookie.
Night: Baked beans, Brussels sprouts, butternut squash-tomato, half cooked egg on top.


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast, peanut butter, chocolate milk, coffee with hot cocoa mixed in to make a mocha.
Snack= string cheese, water and hot tea
L= cheese quesadilla, mixed fruit and water
S= 2 boiled eggs, toasted English muffin with butter, applesauce with cinnamon and a few pieces of dark chocolate

Walked my dog for 1.5 hours after work and did some PT for my TMJ


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Kinda ate a lot today. My diet is horrible lol.

1 Banana
Cheese and Bacon Roll

1 x Zinger Box (KFC) consisting of:
- Zinger burger
- 3 x Wicked Wings
- small chips
- potato & gravy
- small mountain dew

Chicken & Mayo burger (small $2 burger at maccas)
Soft serve ice cream (maccas)

1 x small tin of tuna on wholemeal bread (95 g)


----------



## Barette

So far:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 banana. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* Dried apricots.
---*120*

*Lunch:* Had it in 2 parts. Fruit salad (a lot, I packed thinking it'd be shared but it wasn't. Peaches, kiwi, cherries, mango, pineapple, grapefruit and a side of watermelon). Cause I had so much fruit I saved my salad for later, which was romaine lettuce with cucumber/tomato salsa, guacamole, and red lentils.
---300+20+50+100+30=*500*

*Snack:* Peanut butter with raisins.
---*200*

*Dinner:* Broccoli, peas, artichoke, bell pepper, mushrooms, and 1/2 a mushed up sweet potato with marinara sauce.
---150+100+100=*350*

*Stress snack D: * I had dried apricots while writing a paper. I needed the sugar for the stress D: Edit: Peanut butter and raisins. I just really hate writing papers, it makes me stress eat which is so weak!!
---150+300

*Total for the day: 2070* So much! D:


----------



## AlchemyFire

Vega, cashews, dates, a banana, broccoli, green onion, carrots, tomato, beans, zucchini, onions, rice, avocado, Swiss chard, tofu and green tea. And it's only noon. This makes me sound gluttonous :b But most of it was mixed together and it wasn't a large amount.


----------



## Noca

So far today since 11:00am

Cubed potatoes, with shallots, onions, cheese, and 1 scrambled egg

Fruit protein smoothie, mangos, yogurt, strawberries, walnuts, and orange juice

6" sub leftovers from last night

Bowl of the chick pea veggie stir fry I had last night.

lots of water


----------



## Jenikyula

Both yesterday and today I have had only peanut butter. Not sure how much, anywhere from 10 to 16 ounces altogether.

I lost my wallet last week and I won't have access to money until next week, so my food ran out. I wish I could keep more food in my house as surplus, but I am excellent at eating ALL THE THINGS immediately. :teeth


----------



## Jenikyula

Melodies0fLife said:


> Morning: Liver, onion, spinach, and herb cheese on half of a baguette.
> Mid-morning: Strawberry vanilla pancakes with avocado-honey spread.
> Noon: Seafood-sausage gumbo (green bell peppers, okra, onions) with rice; spinach-swiss chard-cranberries stir fry.
> Afternoon: Peanuts, dried cranberries, a banana; a mint oreo cookie.
> Night: Baked beans, Brussels sprouts, butternut squash-tomato, half cooked egg on top.


Do you eat like this every day? Because this is possibly the most glorious menu I have ever heard of! ^O^


----------



## MrKappa

Some barbecue chicken wings.

A bovine colostrum drink.

A parsley sandwich.

A spinach sandwich.

Lots of Tonka Bean Vanilla Tea.


----------



## Barette

Yesterday:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots.
---*100*

*Lunch:* I was starving for some reason and ate all my premade meals at once. Salad (romaine, guacamole, cucumber/tomato salad, lentils), fruit salad (cherries, grapefruit, kiwi, mango, pineapple, peaches). Sliced carrots with 1 tbs peanut butter.
---100+20+200+20+100+150=*590*

*Dinner:* Luna bar (only has 3 ingredients: dates, almonds, and unsweetened cherries).
---*200*

*Total for the day: 1340*


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (chia seeds, berries, 1/2 banana). Coffee.
---150+100+100+100+70=*520*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots. Coffee.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad (kiwi, cherries, mango, pineapple, grapefruit, peaches). Coffee.
---*300*

*Snack:* Peanut butter with slivered carrots and then 1/4 cup of raisins. Tea (green)
---*300*

*Another snack:* Went grocery shopping and got one of those fruit chews (no added sugar, just mashed cherries and apple juice as ingredients). 
---*60*

*Dinner: * Red lentils, asparagus, spinach, mushrooms, and some old brussel sprouts I'd roasted earlier this week (that tasted odd at this point) in marinara sauce. Then 5 dates. Tea (green and apple cinnamon)
---150+150+80+100=*460*

*Late night meal:* I felt so sad all day! Today is another snack day, oh well, I can pick myself up tomorrow. I was supposed to go out tonight anyway so at least my calories are in fruit and not alcohol. I had watermelon, may have more food! Edit: I did! lettuce and shaved carrots with some vinegar, and a nectarine. Tea (white and peppermint)
---*200*

*Total for the day: 1860* I ate earlier thinking I was gonna go to the gym but I was too ****ing sad and tired today.


----------



## One Man Band

It's already noon, and I haven't eaten anything yet.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Jenikyula said:


> Do you eat like this every day? Because this is possibly the most glorious menu I have ever heard of! ^O^


Why thank you.  :lol

Not every day... Lol. Just this week's menu. I prep full meals and snacks for each week because I'm too busy during the week to cook. Sundays are usually the days when I go crazy with cooking and I make all these elaborate dishes. I'm trying to eat as much whole foods as i can. Kind like almost a non processed food diet... Similar to paleo but less restrictive in terms of dairy and grains. 

_____
Morning: Banana-avocado-peanut butter on whole wheat bread.
Mid-morning: Yogurt and strawberries.
Noon: Chicken, brussel sprouts, final serving of veggie-sausage-shrimp gumbo; trail mix of peanuts, raisins, and chocolate. 
Night: 








Stir fried cabbage, rice, sausages with sweet/sour sauce, tofu, and a bit of fish. Also some pretzel sticks and a pear for dessert.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, and chia seeds).
---*520*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad (kiwi, grapefruit, cherries, mango, pineapple) and a nectarine.
---*200*

*Snack:* Plum
---*30*

*Dinner:* it was so nice out and I was in such a pleasant mood that I went out for dinner to one of my favorite places! Had blueberry buckwheat pancakes (vegan and wheat-free) with some maple syrup. So good!
---*600*

*Snack:* 5 dates.
---*100*

*Total for the day: 1550*


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, chia seeds).
---150+100+100++100+70=*520*

*Lunch:* Slivered carrots with 1 tbs peanut butter and a plum.
---20+100+50=*170*

*Early dinner:* huge *** meal. I have homework so I guess I'm procrastinating. Fruit salad, romaine lettuce with guacamole and cucumber/tomato salsa, and then 5 dried apricots. I feel sick D:
---100+20+100+30+100=*350*

*Late dinner:* I had such a bad hunger headache despite it being like, not even 3 hours since ^ meal. Weird. But I had a huge meal. 1/2 a roasted sweet potato smushed up and topped with broccoli, peas, mushrooms, spinach, chick peas, and asparagus, and marinara sauce (that I make with artichoke hearts). OMG so good.
---100+250+100=*450*

Later: 6 dates.
140

*Total so far: 1620*


----------



## Ineko

I have had a **** of a day and I have nice healthy food to eat, but **** that I'm eating all the bad things today. *cheers*


----------



## Citrine

-Potato salad
-potato salad sandwich


----------



## c224

Breakfast: homemade brown bread toasted,
Lunch: panini with cheese,tomato,cucumber,green pepper, onion,lettuce, 
Dinner: quorn fillet, carrots, broccoli.
snacks were orangex2,banana and some nuts/dried fruit mix, and a square of dark chocolate
(hey I'm healthier than I thought..awesome)


----------



## Maryanne1986

not everything but i just had this mmmm yummy


----------



## Barette

^omg i need to consume that right now

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with dates and 1/2 a banana. Smoothie (berries, chia seeds, 1/2 banana).
---*520*

*Lunch:* Salad (romaine, guacamole, cucumber/tomato salsa, lentils). 1/2 a blood orange.
---20+100+150+30+50=*350*

*Snack:* Fruit salad. 
---*200*

*Snack:* Carrots with peanut butter.
---*140*

*Late dinner:* Kale, asparagus, broccoli, peas, and chick peas in marinara sauce (that has artichokes in it).
---*300*

*Dessert:* Dates.
---*100*

*Total so far: 1710*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: shrimp salad (shrimp, apple, red onion, eggs, various herbs and seasonings) on half of a baguette. Yum!! Also a vanilla milk yogurt.
Mid morning: An almonds scone from a cute little bakery.
Noon: Hot wings, mashed sweet potato and roasted cauliflower with chimichurri sauce. Some cantaloupe for dessert.
Mid afternoon: peanuts, dried cranberries and figs.
Night: a chicken thigh and the rest of the cheese mashed sweet potatoes I made.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Iced coffee w/half/half + sugar (8g), brown rice, pinto beans, guacamole, green onions, lettuce, 20 fl oz water, and penne pasta w/pesto + broccoli.


----------



## Noca

fruit protein smoothie, with banana, mangos, lots of walnuts, flaxseed, protein powder, OJ and maple syrup

breakfast pita round with peanut butter, honey, and dried unsweetened cranberries

whole wheat Pita with chicken shwarma, mixed veggies

chicken noodle soup from Swiss Chalet

chicken dish with chicken thighs, spices, balsamic vinegar, worchestershire sauce, mini corn on the cobs, mushrooms, sweet peas

homemade chicken wings, and more of the previous dish

1 homemade chocolate chip, cranberry walnut cookie

OJ

lots of water


----------



## Barette

So far:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates, and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, chia seed).
---*520*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad (grapefruit, kiwi, cherries, mango, pineapple)
---*300*

*Lunch #2:* Romaine lettuce with guacamole, red lentils, some tomato. Clementine.
---20+100+100+20+35=*275*

*Snack:* Went grocery shopping and felt sad, got myself some gluten free and vegan dark chocolate macaroons (organic coconut, organic raw agave, organic raw cocoa powder, almond flour, organic coconut oil, fair-trade and alcohol-free vanilla, himalayan crystal salt)
---*300*

*Snack:* 5 dates.
---*100*

*Dinner:* 6 roasted brussel sprouts and a roasted sweet potato (dusted with cinnamon and chili powder, yum)
---50+200=*250*

*Late night snack:* banana and peanut butter. Later, 2 peaches.
100+100+120+=*320*

*Total: 2065*

Just realized it's 9 and I'm still telling myself "I'll go to the gym later" OH WELL. I do need to stop eating as though I will go to the gym, because obviously I'm not anymore.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates, and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, chia seeds). 2 cups coffee.
---*520*

*Snacks:* Just a collection of snacks I ate while out and about on chores (pear, plum, peach, 15 hazelnuts). 4 cups of water.
---100+30+150=*280*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with guacamole, lentils, and cucumber/tomato salsa. Followed by 5 dates. I've been so piggish the past few days...
---20+50+100+20+100=*290*

*Dinner:* 1 big sweet potato mashed in with asparagus, broccoli, onion, bell pepper, peas, and mushrooms.
---200+150+50=*400*

*Dessert:* Later had 5 dates.
---*100*

*Procrastination snacks:* A huge nectarine. Then a tbs peanut butter. Then a clementine. UGH. Miderterm studying = eating. Probably why I've eaten so much this week, stress from a midterm and a group project.
---*200*

*Total for the day:**1790*


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit smoothie with banana, mango, honey, walnuts, flax seed, protein powder and OJ.

2 egg and zucchini omelet, and cheese.

6 breakfast pork sausages. Pure maple syrup.

Shrimp with whole wheat pasta and white sauce with broccoli, sweet peas and cheese.

2 x thick homemade pork burgers on whole wheat buns with cheese, sauteed mushrooms, shallots, romaine lettuce, bbq sauce.

Orange juice
Lots of water
Protein bar

Another protein fruit smoothie

chocolate chip, walnut and cranberry homemade cookie.


----------



## fineline

oatmeal is all so far. 

just woke up. wanna try to not eat anything else today. dont fail me, hoodia!


----------



## Barette

I was right, all my food was purely from stress. Took my midterm and felt such relief, and today was a lot better.

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (banana, chia seeds, berries, water).
---100+100+70=*270*

*Snack:* 6 dates.
---*120*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with cucumber/tomato salsa, guacamole, chick peas, and tomatoes. Followed by a plum.
---20+30+100+130+20+30=*330*

*Snack:* Fruit salad.
---*200*

*Snack:* Cashews and a clementine.
---*225*

*Dinner:* Asparagus, peas, kale, mushrooms with black bean spaghetti. Then a clementine.
---150+160=*310*

*Total for the day: 1490*


----------



## P1e2

B= cinnamon bread toasted w/ PB, choc milk, coffee mixed with double choc cocoa, and water
Am snack=1 piece dark choc
L= grilled cheese, minestrone soup, a little salad w/ lite ranch, water, decaf hot tea
Snack= ~ 6 ritz crackers, water
S= choc milk,chicken enchilada, water, 2 Samoa cookies, small orange
Walked my dog 45 mins. Today


----------



## AceEmoKid

Iced coffee w/half/half + sugar (8g), brown rice, pinto beans, guacamole, green onions, lettuce, about 16 fl oz artificial lemonade, onion rings, and currently sipping the remains of my vanilla milkshake. 

Umm also, question: Why did arnie "like" a bunch of posts in a row from this thread? Lol.


----------



## skys

2 burgers and side of fries
a pear. 

ye.


----------



## MrKappa

2 Bowls of Bran Flakes, with soy, carob and cinamon powder, with scoops of farmers yogurt on top.

3 or 4 cups of homemade hummus (carob, ginger, garlic, cilantro, cayenne pepper) with cucumber and 8 whole wheat crackers.

1 glass of colostrum with powdered baby formula, cocoa and stevia.

3 fillets of Tilapia, with cloves, lemon juice and Jamaican bell pepper hot sauce.

Lots of tea and some food supplements.



fineline said:


> just woke up. wanna try to not eat anything else today. dont fail me, hoodia!


It's cactus, and the traditional use is with nomads who travel across the desert. I imagine the amounts they sell in tablets are probably not comparable with the amounts they consume. Only guessing. Totally guessing. I suspect the cactus has unique water retention capabilities. I don't know that. I tried that stuff a long while ago. Carob powder may help...

http://www.livestrong.com/article/250365-what-are-the-benefits-of-carob/



> Carob helps to regulate the digestion process...
> 
> In addition to providing health benefits for digestion, carob is an effective agent for regulating blood glucose levels


http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...veIngredientId=321&activeIngredientName=CAROB



> Carob is safe for most people. There don't seem to be any unwanted side effects.
> _Special Precautions & Warnings:_
> Pregnancy and breast-feeding: Carob is safe for pregnant and breast-feeding women in food amounts. But larger medicinal amounts should be avoided until more is known.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, and chia seeds).
---150+100+100+70=*420*

*Snack: *8 dates
---*160*

*Lunch:* Went to help my mom at work, she wanted lunch so we went to one of our favorite restaurants. Didn't realize how difficult it is to get vegetarian (/veganish) food at an Italian restaurant. Had a garden salad with oil and vinegar. Also couldn't resist 2 small slices of warm fresh wheat bread. My tummy is still swollen from it! Followed by a plum.
---150+50+150+30=*380*

*Snack:* Fruit salad.
---*100*

*Pre-workout snack:* Pear & a tbs of peanut butter (separate)
---100+100=*200*

_*Workout:* An hour and a half on the treadmill (Legally Blonde was on).
*-600*_

*Dinner:* Roasted brussel sprouts, peas, broccoli, portobello mushroom, jalapeno, and chickpeas in marinara sauce (which I make with artichoke hearts, too). Then a clementine.
---*350*

*Total for the day: 1045*

I lost another lb! I'm almost at 10 lbs.


----------



## P1e2

B= cinnamon bread toasted with peanut butter, choc. milk, coffee with double choc. cocoa mixed in
Snack=one sm. piece dark choc., water
L= turkey and hummus sandwich, potato soup, salad with lite ranch, and water
snack=one sm. piece dark choc., water
S= greek yogurt, mandarin oranges, sm. baked potato with butter and cheese, minestrone soup and 6 to 8 ritz crackers, two choc. marshmallow cookies, and water
For exercise walked around grocery shopping and did a little PT for TMJ.
Yesterday I did walk 45 minutes and everyday this week walked 30 to 50 minutes and did some PT for TMJ.


----------



## llodell88

Cheerios and blueberries
chicken, baked potato, corn
a brownie and 2 cans of sprite (shame on myself)
celery and peanut butter


----------



## skys

nuts
nuts
nuts 
nuts
nuts
nuts
nuts
chicken


----------



## Blue Dino

Bacon Cheeseburger
Fries
Strawberry Ice cream
Salmon
Asparagus


----------



## AceEmoKid

alfredo basil pasta and a piece of bread. and an unmemorable amount of water. not really hungry.


----------



## pastelsound

100000 circus animal cookies


----------



## tronjheim

Chinese food
shrimps
linung-ag nga humay
fish omelet
bread
Milo
inun-unan


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Muscle sandwhich(Protein Bar)

Wheat Thins Popped (Whole Wheat)


----------



## Melodies0fLife

So far: 
Morning-2 scrambled eggs with cheese and natto beans on half of a baguette; red bell peppers/onions.
Noon-Milk yogurt and banana with peanut butter, dried cranberries and figs.

Studying on campus right now... probably won't eat again until dinner time.

Before dinner-Soybean/flaxseed tortilla chips with salsa. Oh boy, a new addiction for sure. Yummm

Dinner-The usual Saturday night family meal: chicken pho with lots of herbs...


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Lunch:* Coconut dark-chocolate macaroons (vegan, sweetened with agave [5g sugar total], gluten-free, raw, 100% dark cocoa). Then fruit salad and a nectarine. 
---300+200+100=*600*

*Snack:* 5 pieces of dried apricots.
---*100*

*Dinner:* 1/2 a sweet potato with shiitake mushrooms (whose texture freaks me out), asparagus, jalapeno, zucchini (which I keep buying but regret every time), with black bean pasta in marinara sauce (which has artichoke hearts).
---100+180+50+100=*430*

*Dessert:* Peach. It was ****ty so I had only had like half.
---*40*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots. Later, a tbs of peanut butter and fruit salad.
---100+100+100=*300*

*Total for the day: 1920*


----------



## AceEmoKid

baked potato w/chives and sour cream, then a tiny cheese quesadilla for dinner. i'm really hungry. again, my mum doesn't accommodate my vegetarian lifestyle so i only am able to eat the parts of the dishes that don't have meat in it. i guess i shouldn't complain. if i want to eat, i could buy my own food. though i don't have much money.


----------



## Noca

Fruit protein smoothie, with banana, mango, oatmeal, flax seed, honey, protein powder, orange juice

Chicken thighs with mushrooms, broccoli, brown rice, spices, cranberries, spinach, and peas

Roast beef with potatoes, and roasted carrots and gravy

Another plate of the meal above

Another protein smoothie

Some kettlechips

Water
Orange juice


----------



## skys

hash browns, eggs, sausages and a muffin
roast chicken and a salad
subway footlong and chips


----------



## MrKappa

2x baby formula powder, colostrum, with tonka bean vanilla and stevia.

1 glass of tomato juice.

2x boiled whole oats, with cinnamon, and farmers yogurt on top (big mistake on the farmers yogurt, the flavor is totally lost in the heat)

3 fillets of Tilapia.

A mini whole wheat thin crust pizza with various toppings.

A small portion of a fancy processed caramel ice cream product. (first time in months, felt it turn in my stomach)

Various nutritional food supplements.

Woke up feeling not so hot and throughout the day I kicked out into confusion somewhere.


----------



## Barette

So far---

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 a banana and 5 dates. A smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water)
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* Nectarine. 
---*100*

*Snack:* 6 dried apricots.
---*120*

*Lunch:* Big bowl of fruit salad. 
---*300*

*Pre-workout meal:* Romaine lettuce, guacamole, black beans, cucumbers, and some tomato. Followed by a clementine. 
---20+100+150+40+35=*295*

_*Workout:* Half hour on the bike, then a half hour walking on the treadmill.
-*400*_

*Snack:* A plum and cashews.
---30+150=*180*

*Dinner:* 1/2 a sweet potato with asparagus, artichoke, peas, zucchini, mushrooms, kale, jalapeno in marinara.
---100+150+100=*350*

*Snack:* Pear.
---*100*

*Total for the day so far: 1495*

I've been adding ginger to my breakfast smoothies for taste more than for benefit, but it's been making me bloated and my stomach hurt. I keep googling it but all I read is that it's supposed to ease bloating. maybe I'm allergic, egh, I'm not buying it again once I finish the root.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Hurray for free food at work!! I forgot breakfast today as well and really needed it. 

Breakfasts: Banana yogurt, Blueberry bagels with cream cheese; cornbread, a st Patrick's day cupcake (too much sugar)
Mid morning: clementine
Noon: Beef bacon plantain casserole, broccoli, artichokes, zucchini with pesto sauce.
Late afternoon: Went to Panera Bread, got chicken soup with wheat baguette; an apple.

No dinner... Will be at dance class till 10 pm today.


----------



## Brisby

Unsweetened ice tea
snack sized ziplock bag of grapes
leftover noodle soup
half a beef burrito 
bowl of strawberries
apple juice


----------



## MrKappa

Bran Flakes with farmers yogurt, soy and carob.

An orange.

Liver pate on whole wheat crackers.

Hummus, with kale, garlic, ginger, fresh oregano, and cayenne pepper. Celery sticks.

Lentis, with fresh mint, lemon juice, irish blood moss, boiled in coconut water. (didn't turn out very tasty)



Barette said:


> I'm not buying it again once I finish the root.


Yeah, people call ginger and garlic vegetables. Garlic is close to Onions, and ginger is a root of a plant, I don't even really consider them vegetables.

It's probably upsetting your stomach because it's killing micro-organisms. Maybe it's only spasms, or "motility" as they say.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginger



> In laboratory animals, the gingerols increase the motility of the gastrointestinal tract and have analgesic, sedative, antipyretic and antibacterial properties.[26]


I don't know what to do about potatoes though, those are roots, but they are close relatives with the nightshade root.

So, yeah, tomatoes are fruits.

Roots, potentially powerful herbal medicines.

Plants, stalks, leafy greens, maybe more along the lines of vegetables. I dunno.

Cauliflower, what's that?


----------



## CubeGlow

pastelsound said:


> 100000 circus animal cookies


instant diabetes


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, water).
> ---150+100+100+100=*450*
> 
> *Lunch:* Coconut dark-chocolate macaroons (vegan, sweetened with agave [5g sugar total], gluten-free, raw, 100% dark cocoa). Then fruit salad and a nectarine.
> ---300+200+100=*600*
> 
> *Snack:* 5 pieces of dried apricots.
> ---*100*
> 
> *Dinner:* 1/2 a sweet potato with shiitake mushrooms (whose texture freaks me out), asparagus, jalapeno, zucchini (which I keep buying but regret every time), with black bean pasta in marinara sauce (which has artichoke hearts).
> ---100+180+50+100=*430*
> 
> *Dessert:* Peach. It was ****ty so I had only had like half.
> ---*40*
> 
> *Snack:* 5 dried apricots. Later, a tbs of peanut butter and fruit salad.
> ---100+100+100=*300*
> 
> *Total for the day: 1920*


You should try grading the zucchini in a shredder and mixing it in with dishes, the different texture makes it more bearable/enjoyable to eat, at least for me.

Breakfast:

Protein fruit smoothie: Mangos, banana, pure maple syrup, flax seed, walnuts, protein powder, orange juice

2 eggs on a toasted whole wheat english muffin with 2 slices of cheese and some real bacon crumble and honey

Meal 2:

Pork Schnitzel with shallots, sweet peas, mushrooms, with basmati rice mixed with spices, shredded grape tomatoes
OJ

Meal 3: Left over roast beef with roasted carrots and potatoes and gravy

pre-workout snack: Some whole wheat white cheddar popcorn, handful of fresh red grapes, and some walnuts

Meal 4: Beef loin steak with red wine sauce, spices, shallots, sweet peas served with basmati rice mixed with zucchini and spices
water

lots of water throughout the day

some more snacks later on. (been trying to consume more salty snacks relative to treating a health issue I have)


----------



## Barette

^^^I'll have to try that. I used to roast it kind of like that (just sliced, not shredded) with carrots and red cabbage, but it's just such a bland boring vegetable.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, chia seeds, ginger, and water).
---150+100+100+70+100=*520*

*Snack:* Hazelnuts and apricots.
---150+100=*250*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad (mango, pineapple, grapes, dark cherries, kiwi, grapefruit).
---*200*

*Snack:* 2 clementines. I started to eat a peach but it was nasty, not the season yet no matter how hard I hope.
---*70*

*Meal:* Romaine lettuce with guacamole and black beans and tomato. 
---20+100+110+20=*250*

*Dinner:* Asparagus, broccoli, kale, artichoke, mushrooms, jalapeno in marinara sauce. Followed by some grapes.
---150+100+50=*300*

*Total for the day: 1590*


----------



## P1e2

B= cinnamon bread toasted with peanut butter, choc. milk, coffee with mocha mixed in, and water
snack= dark choc. and water
L= (yum) veggie quiche, sm. piece corned beef, cooked baby carrots, small potato (red potato) and canned fruit, small fresh banana and peppermint patty
snack=none
Walked 45 minutes outside and did some PT for TMJ
For dinner ate some Greek vanilla yogurt and will eat leftover pasta pesto (protein fortified pasta with omega 3 fatty acids and fiber) and maybe a small orange and veggies and dark chocolate or two marshmallow choc. cookies and water
(For anyone who is vegan remember it is more difficult to consume adequate vitamin B12 which is only in animal products such as, meat, eggs, etc and so a multivitamin is great (there may be a vegan source of B12 such as yeast and I will research it because I like researching health info online). Also for the body to absorb more iron sources that are plant sources consume the plant source of iron with a food high in vitamin C.


----------



## Junimoon11

woowow uhh...well i ate a banana for breakfast and a **** load of bread...i was really craving sushi today, but nope...i guess i kinda forgot to eat today. :um


----------



## 0Blythe

-Waffles and fruit
-Udon noodle soup
-A veggie sandwich
-Strawberry pie 
& a lot of water.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 7 dates and a smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, water).
---150+120+140+100=*510*

*Snack: *Dried apricots.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Cashews and fruit salad (a plum, pineapple, mango, grapes, kiwi, grapefruit).
---170+30+150=*350*

*Meal: *Romaine lettuce with guacamole, cucumber/tomato salsa, and black beans. 2 clementines.
---20+100+40+110+75=*355*

*Snack:* Raisins.
---*130*

*Dinner #1:* Brussel sprouts. Then 6 dates.
---*250*

_*Workout:* Just a walk on the treadmill, I felt really lazy. Did it for a kinda medium incline.
---*400*_

*Dinner #2:* Asparagus, artichoke hearts, peas, and a big portobello mushroom cap in marinara sauce. Followed by a pear.
---250+100=*350*

*Total for the day: 1735*


----------



## Barette

So far today

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana. Smoothie (chia seeds, berries, 1/2 banana, water)
---150+100+75+100=*420*

*Snack:* 5 dates, out of boredom. 
---*100*

*Lunch:* Fruit salad (mango, pineapple, grapes, cherries) with 1/4 cup cashews. Though I'm still hungry. Edit: Had some baby carrots and more grapes.
---200+170+30+50=*450*

*Snack:* Plum.
---*30*

*Dinner:* My mom *****ed about wanting to eat out so we stopped at a favorite diner, though I didn't want to. I decided to let loose and got butternut squash soup (vegan) some of her sweet potato fries, and then split a vegan chocolate banana cake. At the moment letting loose felt great, but now I'm getting a lot of anxiety about it. A lot. I have a lot of homework too so I don't have time to go to the gym. I hope I don't eat again for the rest of the night. Plus they gave us 2 complimentary cookies afterwards, if I'd have known that I wouldn't have gotten the ****ing cake. I haven't eaten the cookies, but I know me and I know I will. I'm not happy... Edit: Had the 2 cookies.
---150+300+500+400=*1350*

*Total for the day: 2350* :/ I'm really mad at my mom for *****ing about having to eat out. I had a meal planned and now I varied, and varied with ****ing cake no less, and am very upset.


----------



## louiselouisa

Barette makes me want to eat healthy again, sigh.



Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, water).
> ---150+100+100+100=*450*
> 
> *Lunch:* Coconut dark-chocolate macaroons (vegan, sweetened with agave [5g sugar total], gluten-free, raw, 100% dark cocoa). Then fruit salad and a nectarine.
> ---300+200+100=*600*
> 
> *Snack:* 5 pieces of dried apricots.
> ---*100*
> 
> *Dinner:* 1/2 a sweet potato with shiitake mushrooms (whose texture freaks me out), asparagus, jalapeno, zucchini (which I keep buying but regret every time), with black bean pasta in marinara sauce (which has artichoke hearts).
> ---100+180+50+100=*430*
> 
> *Dessert:* Peach. It was ****ty so I had only had like half.
> ---*40*
> 
> *Snack:* 5 dried apricots. Later, a tbs of peanut butter and fruit salad.
> ---100+100+100=*300*
> 
> *Total for the day: 1920*


How tall are you? isn't 1900kal a bit too much?
--------

lunch:
- Instant noodles + milk + egg - 640kal

snacks:
- 5 mint candies - 50kal
- three cups of tea with sugar - 300kal (?)

total: 990kal

(doing it her way)


----------



## Barette

louiselouisa said:


> How tall are you? isn't 1900kal a bit too much?


I'm 5'10" so it's just a maintaining amount, I've still been losing weight even though I do go over 1500 most days though. It's the beauty of being tall haha.


----------



## Noca

Meal 1: Beef loin steak with red wine sauce, spices, shallots, sweet peas served with basmati rice mixed with zucchini and spices

Protein fruit smoothie, bananas, strawberries, mangos, walnuts, protein powder, honey, flax seed, lactose free milk(had to use this because I didn't have enough bananas) and OJ

Meal 2:

Potatoes sauteed in coconut oil with 2 scrambled eggs, spinach, spices and some cheese

OJ

Meal 3: Ground pork, zucchini shredded, fresh chives, shallots sliced, romaine lettuce, celery stalks, garlic minced, paprika, curry powder, chilli powder, coriander, oregano, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, some shredded cheese, little bit of bbq sauce, in a whole wheat tortilla

bowl of fresh red grapes

lots of water

Meal 4: meal number 3 minus the lettuce, bbq sauce and tortilla but on a toasted whole wheat English muffin instead.

OJ

Snack: Romaine, spinach, carrot, walnuts, yellow pepper, salad with raspberry vinaigrette.


----------



## VictoryOverFear

1 hardboiled egg and mustard
A spoonful of peanut butter
2 slices of swiss cheese
A salad with no dressing
Half a cup of milk
A handful of almonds

~850 calories


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Water bottle
stick of gum
8 cheese sticks
3 clementines

super healthy


----------



## P1e2

Breakfast= cinnamon bread toasted with peanut butter (usually eat whole grain and braces and TMJ caused me to eat cinnamon bread for awhile), chocolate milk (I love chocolate and never drink regular milk although I can drink plain almond milk), coffee with double chocolate cocoa (here I go again with the chocolate).
Snack= banana and water (had a splitting headache took aspirin and Sudafed)
Lunch= grilled cheese, tomato soup, a small amount macaroni and cheese, salad with lite ranch, chopped fruit salad, and that is all.
Snack= one piece dark chocolate
Supper= pasta pesto (pasta has fiber, extra protein and omega-3s), leftover chicken, mixed veggies and chocolate marshmallow cookies (two of them) (yum more chocolate)
Walked my dog for 40-45 minutes after work and need to do some PT for TMJ
Not sure how many calories and my goal is 1800-2000 kcals if I exercise


----------



## AceEmoKid

Iced coffee w/half/half + sugar (8g), brown rice, pinto beans, guacamole, green onions, lettuce, 6 inch toasted sandwich (white bread, lettuce, cheddar cheese, pesto mayo, mixed bell peppers, avocado), mochaccino, bottle of water (20 fl oz). Oh, and currently a stick of cheese. Starting to realize I eat the same thing almost everyday. :lol


----------



## zomgz

*Breakfast:* Zoi Greek Yogurt with granola, frozen blueberries and raspberries.

*Lunch:* Broccoli slaw with Goddess dressing. Mmmmm.

*Dinner: *Medium grain white rice with peanuts and sweet and sour sauce.
*
Midnight movie snack:* Maplenut ice cream.


----------



## loneliness

I eat for breakfast what a lot of you eat in an entire day.


----------



## MrKappa

Baby formula powder, cocoa, colostrum, stevia drink.

Homemade hummus with celery. Same ingredients as before.

Thai chili sauced tuna on rice crackers.

Liver pate on rice crackers.

Two canola fried pieces of chicken with pasta, tomato sauce, fresh mint and pepper.

That's everything except for some nutritional supplements.


----------



## VictoryOverFear

Breakfast: hardboiled egg with mustard

Lunch: salad + fruit bowl

Dinner: french fries and a chicken salad mcds (uh oh)

Snacks: a slice of cantaloupe


My goal right now is to lose about 20 lbs, I'm trying to eat between 700 and 900 calories a day.

probably close to 1000 today, mcds fries were bad and the fruit bowl was a bit big. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Noca

loneliness said:


> I eat for breakfast what a lot of you eat in an entire day.


A lot of people survive on mouse crumbs somehow it seems.


----------



## dal user

lasagne and chips
spaghetti bolognese and pasta


----------



## Barette

Today:

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (berries, banana, chia seeds, ginger, water).
---100+125+70=*195*

*Snack:* Plum and cashews.
---30=170=*200*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with guacamole and cucumber/tomato salsa (which is just chopped cucumber, tomato, red onion, bell pepper, and cilantro).
---20+100+30=*150*

*Snack: *Chopped carrots with 1 1/2 tbs peanut butter and 1/4 cup raisins all mixed together.
---50+150+130=*330*

*Snack:* Fruit salad (grapefruit, mango, pineapple, kiwi, cherries, grapes).
---*200*

*Pre-workout meal:* 1/4 cup dry oatmeal with a small banana and 5 dates.
---75+100+100=*275*

_*Workout:* Kinda speed-walk on treadmill at a medium incline for an hour. I was tired and lazy! Though I say that every workout. I'm still too paranoid to do weight machines since hurting myself last time.
---*400*_

*Dinner:* Asparagus, broccoli, jalapeno, chick peas, and shiitake mushrooms in a marinara (that I make with artichokes) that I mixed in a roasted sweet potato to (the sweet potato melts and gets all ooey gooey). 1/2 a clementine.
---250+80+200+15=*545*

*Total for the day: 1495*

Lost another lb, though idk if yesterday has metabolized yet! Because that was a bad day.


----------



## Farideh

Sunny side up eggs Turkey bacon
Peanut butter & jelly sandwich
Sun chips
Tilapia
Vegetable soup
Mashed potato
A chocolate bar


----------



## i suck at life

cinnamon toast crunch
half of a left over breadstick from olive garden
a corndog
spinach salad
spaghetti
vanilla ice cream cone
a couple of hot cheetos


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast, pbutter, choc milk, coffee with cocoa
Snack or 2nd breakfast= croissant with egg and cheese, coffee
L= 1/2 sandwich with turkey and cheese, navy bean soup, water, and Twix bar
S= ravioli with chicken sausage and kale, choc milk, banana, a few pieces dark choc, organic blue corn tortilla chips and hummus dip 
Walked my dog 35-45 minutes


----------



## brooke_brigham

MrKappa said:


> Baby formula powder, cocoa, colostrum, stevia drink.
> 
> Homemade hummus with celery. Same ingredients as before.
> 
> Thai chili sauced tuna on rice crackers.
> 
> Liver pate on rice crackers.
> 
> Two canola fried pieces of chicken with pasta, tomato sauce, fresh mint and pepper.
> 
> That's everything except for some nutritional supplements.


Since no one else is going to ask....WHY are you nursing?


----------



## abuser

bfast: 2 slices of fullgrain bread with sunflower tahan and honey
lunch: duck soup and wild rice with vegs
in the meantime: a beer (it's nutrient), some chocolate and a banana
dinner or supper: lettuce salad and boiled potatoes with linen seeds
and last: a slice of fullgrain bread with sunflower tahan and half-baked half-fried peppers


----------



## TwistedLogic

Oh gosh, where do I even start...well I know for a fact they were all greasy fattening foods. I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Lunch: fish, rice, red potatoes, and a crescent roll
Dinner: a piece of pizza, some pasta, rice, broccoli, and a brownie


----------



## VictoryOverFear

Breakfast: hardboiled egg with mustard
Lunch: salad and an apple
Dinner: skipped it
Snacks: handful of almonds, glass of milk

So about 600 calories, making up for going over yesterday.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i actually had different foods to eat to day. amazing.

salad (spinach, lettuce, corn, shredded (white? not sure what kind) cheese, green onions, caesar dressing, and avocado slices), water (20 fluid ounces), steamed white rice, bok choi (so glad they had this in the cafeteria today), root beer, and an egg + cheese quesadilla.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Breakfast: Plantain flat bread with cheese, egg, turkey bacon, tomatoes.
Mid morning: Milk yogurt.
Noon: Some homemade pesto spaghetti squash (mushrooms, onions, garlic, spinach, spaghetti squash, lots of pesto sauce, and Parmesan cheese); also had seafood tomato bisque soup and a banana for dessert.
Afternoon: Milk green tea and an apple.
Dinner: Sardines, more spaghetti squash and soybeans. A coconut/pandan jelly for dessert. And now I want to snack on some pretzel sticks. 

Today was delicious!!


----------



## bonz

Brekkie: Omelette w/ spinach, red onion, garlic, capsicum. Coffee.
Snacks: Handful of almonds, raw cerlery.
Lunch: Brown rice w/ herb chicken and yoghurt
Dinner: Cauliflower, broccoli, eggplant, wild salmon.
Snack: Roasted almonds in coconut oil with yoghurt.
Loads of water throughout the day.


----------



## Noca

Breakfast: 
3 egg, 2 turkey slices, cheese, honey, almond butter on a whole wheat english muffin
OJ
Raspberries

Lunch: basmati rice, with chicken and veggies and spices

Dinner: basmati rice with a stir fry of shrimp, chicken thighs, and veggies(broccoli, carrots, sweet peas, peppers, onions, mushrooms, with a apple cider vinegar, low sodium soy sauce, rosemary, thyme, garlic minced, dill, honey and other herbs

snack: half a protein bar and a bowl of fresh raspberries and a slice of home made banana loaf

2nd dinner: chicken thighs roasted with carrots, green onions, red potatoes, celery, rosemary, thyme, honey, garlic powder, fresh ground black pepper, honey, extra virgin olive oil, and basil

snack: some white cheddar whole wheat popcorn

need to eat more but ran out of bananas to make smoothies with =/


----------



## Steinerz

Tilapia. Lemon. Lettuce.


----------



## Kakumbus

Lemon
Raw Beef Heart
Raw Beef Fat with 2 digestive enzymes
900mg Penibut with Dark Chocolate Stevia
High meat cubes
Raw beef liver with turmeric


----------



## Barette

Friday the *21st*: *Total of 1160*. Visited a friend in the city! Oatmeal, smoothie, carrots/peanut butter/raisins, fruit salad, 3 bites of chocolate.

Saturday the *22nd*: Still in the city! Oatmeal with some maple syrup, a clementine with hazelnuts, banana/strawberries/blueberries, oysters and some beer (so good!), Indian food (amazing!) followed homemade ice cream (amazing!!). *2500 calories.*

Sunday 23rd (*today!*): Left the city to see another friend and go shopping. During the train back I had a small bagel and some romaine lettuce, guacamole, and cucumber salad (the salad I had made and brought with me, along with some of the previous stuff, to save money so I wasn't eating out so much). While shopping we stopped by Munsons and split a chocolate s'more thing, then had a sea salt chocolate caramel. At home, I had oatmeal with a banana and dates, and a smoothie. Since I ate so little throughout the day (just the salad, bagel, and chocolates within 12 hours of being up, 6 of those hours spent walking around) I ate more like 2 hours after the oatmeal... A fruit salad followed by 1/2 a potato with roasted brussel sprouts, carrots, and asparagus. 
---290+20+20+150+300+75+150+100+100+100+100+50+20+20+100=*1595*


----------



## Noca

Edit


----------



## AceEmoKid

6 inch sandwich: white bread, green peppers, red onions, cheddar cheese, spinach (not toasted today, and they ran out of a lot of my favorite ingredients).

Mixed steamed veggies: Red and green swiss chard, tat soi, arugula, spinach, dash of pepper. 

Fresh (ish) avocado with pepper. 

20 fluid ounces of water and a mochaccino.


----------



## Whatev

Berry/arugula/seaweed/chia/spices smoothie
14 champagne mangos
4 bananas
Herbal mix tea


----------



## P1e2

Breakfast= wheat toast, peanut butter, choc. milk, coffee with cocoa mixed in and water
snack= freeze dried strawberry covered in dark chocolate and water
Lunch= pasta with pesto sauce, veggies, mandarin oranges, and 3 to 4 freeze dried strawberries covered with dark chocolate and water
snack= chocolate milk, slice orange sweet peppers, tortilla chips and hummus
Supper= pizza with cheese and sliced peppers, and more freeze dried strawberries with dark chocolate (so good)

Did some yard work outside and the weather was lovely and warm just in time for spring. My dog enjoyed being outside while I was doing some raking of leaves (yes way over due)


----------



## catcharay

An Egg with toast
2 x instant coffee
1 rooibus tea
A small bowl of grapes
Banana
Apple 
Cashews handful
Water
Dinner was a small block of cheese, tomato, carrot dipped w hummus, spinach, 1 whole roll of garlic bread (damn)

School makes me pig out


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 a banana. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, water, some of the chia seeds I had left).
---150+100+100+100+50=*500*

*Lunch:* Big bowl of fruit salad (grapefruit, cherries, kiwi, mango, pineapple, grapes)
---*300*

*Snack:* Carrots with peanut butter and raisins.
---30+100+130=*260*

*Dinner: *Made some vegetarian korma, I'm gonna start cooking a lot more Indian food. I added some extra veggies to the recipe (so it had asparagus, broccoli, brussel sprouts, 1/4 a potato, peas, chick peas, onion, ginger, and my tomato sauce) and I made it vegan by using coconut milk instead of cream and excluded the nuts (calories). It was really good! Served over brown rice.
---170+200+50+30+50=*500*

*Dessert: *5 dates.
---*100*

*Snack:* Grapes. Then cashews with some agave.
---40+170+20=*230*

Total for the day so far: *1930*


----------



## Noca

2 scrambled eggs
5 pork breakfast sausages
6 hashbrowns
Orange juice and protein powder mix

Chicken thighs x 2 with carrots, cranberries, walnuts, red potatoes, celery, honey and herbs

Water

Another plate of the above meal with a big bowl of fresh raspberries on the side

Oj

3 slices of whole wheat thin crust pizza with goat cheese, pineapple, broccoli,

Another 3 slices of the same pizza

Protein bar
Slice of turkey
Lots of water


----------



## Barette

I had to work on 2 papers today so I basically ate till nausea out of stress.

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with 7 dates and 1/2 a banana, and a smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, ginger, water).
---75+140+100+100=*415*

*Lunch:* Carrots chopped up with some peanut butter and raisins. Then some fruit salad (cherries, grapefruit, mango, pineapple, kiwi)
---30+100+130+100=*360*

*Meal Part 1:* Paper due, rather than work I'm procrastinating by cooking. I'm not hungry but I still ate half of my meal. Kinda a vegetable curry, in the loosest sense of the term. Cabbage, broccoli, 1/2 a sweet potato, bell pepper, jalapeno, in tomato sauce/coconut milk with spices. I might finish the other half, might make it into a side dish for another meal later tonight. Edit: Ate the other half. I'm shameful, truly shameful. I hate schoolwork.
---50+50+45+50+195=*390*

*Snack:* I still haven't started my work, I keep just eating to put it off. And the stress! I hate having papers due. Some granola my mom's friend made. Edit: It's now become an inordinate amount of granola. Like, the amount that gives you awful heartburn. Finished it off. I hate assignments.
---*700*

*MORE:* Procrastinating more. Not even hungry, actually was still extremely full from the granola. I had the other 1/2 of the sweet potato with tomato sauce, some diced tomatoes, peas, asparagus, and brussel sprouts. I feel sick now. UGH I hate papers.
---100+75+50+100=*325*

Total for the day: *2385*


----------



## BadGirl

Two fried eggs with chips covered in salt & vinegar & tomato ketchup and a multivitamin tablet.


----------



## Noca

2 eggs over easy
OJ
Bowl of raspberries

Fruit protein smoothie made with a banana, mango, pecans, protein powder, pure maple syrup, flax seed, and OJ

Basmati rice cooked with blended grape tomatoes, mushrooms, parsley, shallots, rosemary, black pepper, italian seasoning, and extra virgin olive oil

2 slices of whole wheat thin crust, pineapple, goat cheese, broccoli pizza

Chicken breast cubed with kale, almond butter, mushrooms, parsley, oregano, fresh ground black pepper, extra, coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, pecans, low sodium soy sauce, sesame oil and minced garlic

Lots of water

Sweet and sour chicken cooked in the slow cooker along with snow peas, mini corn on the cobs, red peppers, celery, brown rice and herbs

Another plate of the chicken and kale dish above mixed with left overs of the basmati rice dish with some ground up walnuts sprinkled on top.

whole wheat white cheddar popcorn

I wonder how many thousand calories that is so far. All the dishes were cooked with a good amount of coconut and/or extra virgin olive oil as well.


----------



## Barette

Since I had my big stress eat day yesterday, today my brain's still in the "more more!" set of mind so I'm gonna try my hardest to keep myself within normal limits. I'm still stressed, too. God, I'd love to be one of those people that actually _stops_ eating when stressed.

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 banana. Smoothie (ginger, berries, 1/2 banana).
---75+100+100+100=*375 *

*Lunch:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with 5 dates
---75+100=*175*

*Snack:* Chopped up carrots mixed with 1 1/2 tbs peanut butter and raisins.
---40+130+150=*320*

*Dinner:* Went out to dinner! I helped my mom at her work and she's down the block from a great Turkish place, I love Turkish food. I had pita bread with baba ganoush, then sauteed spinach with rice and a salad. Followed by baklava!
---*1350*

_*Workout:* I had to workout after all that! I really have been going mad, I think it's the stress from having a midterm due. These past few days the stress has been hitting me (enough to eat, not enough to work on my midterm, of course). An hour of walking and then the elliptical. 
---*500*
_
*Total for the day: 1720*


----------



## VictoryOverFear

I stopped posting in here because my mom got mad at me for eating so little, she called it starving myself and forced me to eat big for two days. Then she stopped bugging me so I fasted to make up for it and ate nothing. Now I'm back to my diet so today

Hardboiled egg with mustard 
Salad w/o any dressing
Fruit bowl
Some almonds
Glass of milk
and then the **** up: 10 pringles chips

So about 1100 calories, a little much, tomorrow I'll do better


----------



## Whatev

Blueberry/spinach/seaweed/flax/spices smoothie
6 sweet potatoes, okra, half avocado
1 cup black rice, carrots, half avocado
2 bananas
herb mix tea


----------



## Barette

My stomach really hurts from the past week of eating out so frequently. Not good, not good. Today I'm back to my home cooking, my tummy needs a break.

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (1 banana, berries, ginger, water).
---100+100=*200*

*Snack: *5 dates.
---*100*

*Snack:* Fruit salad (mango, pineapple, grapefruit, cherries, kiwi, grapes).
---*300*

*Snack: * Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---30+100+130=*260*

*Dinner:* Bharta (eggplant and tomato dish, first time making it, was decent), with added peas & peppers, over brown rice with some roasted brussel sprouts. Followed by a clementine.
---75+50+100+150+75+35=*460*

*Dessert:* 7 dates.
---*140*

*Late night meal:* The rest of my bharta, but I added some kale in and a little rice (so it has eggplant, tomatoes, kale, peas, peppers, onion, with some tomato sauce). 
---50+250=*300*

*Total for the day: 1760*


----------



## Karl20

Breakfast - 90 grams of cereal + 1% milk = 380 calories

Pre-Lunch - 1 burger 97% beef no cheese just veggies and mustard = 350 calories

Lunch - 2 bananas + some peanut butter = 400 calories 

Dinner - Rice noodles + 97% grounded beef = 800 calories 

Midnight snack - Cheese curds with strawberry jam + coffee = 400 calories.


----------



## Noca

so far...

Breakfast:

3 eggs, 2 slices of turkey, almond butter, honey, on a whole wheat english muffin
fruit protein smoothie, with 1 banana, mangos, maple syrup, pecans, OJ, protein powder, flax seed

Lunch: Maple dijion salmon filet with basmati rice, celery, red peppers, and broccoli
Protein bar
OJ

lots of water

Dinner: Roast beef with red potatoes, roasted carrots, fresh green beans, gravy

Another fruit smoothie with banana, strawberries, protein powder, walnuts, maple syrup and OJ


----------



## BadGirl

A crusty roll with cheese, peanuts & a multivitamin tablet.


----------



## Steinerz

Old taco meat with lettuce and yogurt. Also ate that yesterday.


----------



## Canucklehead

A banana

Some greek yogurt with granola

Turkey breast with quinoa, and various veggies.


----------



## ev29

Breakfast: chocolate milk
Lunch: some kind of weird salad with lettuce, sweet potato, bacon, cheese, mayo, almonds and sunflower seeds and sultanas, and two hard-boiled eggs
Snacks: none
Dinner: not yet
Water: about 900mL

Okay... there are improvements to be made :b tomorrow I'll try having breakfast.


----------



## MrKappa

brooke_brigham said:


> Since no one else is going to ask....WHY are you nursing?


Because if I didn't, I'd be in a hospital mental ward. The food sold to dogs and babies is healthier than the food sold to humans in many instances. It's got stuff required by law. Probably one of the few foods that does. I can't even begin to tell you what a difference food makes when illness is the issue.

Enjoy... http://www.orthomolecular.org/library/jom/2004/pdf/2004-v19n01-p048.pdf

Hmmm... Yesterday...

Homemade pizza with fresh herbal toppings, tomato soup, and some parmesan.

Two pieces of baked chicken.

Romaine salad with fresh herbal toppings.

Bowl of bran with some farmers yogurt and almond milk.

Chocolate easter bunny.

Some nutritional supplements.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Lunch: * Carrots with 1 1/2 tbs peanut butter and raisins. Fruit salad (cherries, grapefruit, mango, pineapple, kiwi).
---20+150+130+100=*400*

*Dinner:* Roasted red potatoes with a vegetable curry (asparagus, peppers, onion, portobello mushroom, kale, cilantro in tomato sauce and coconut milk).
---100+100+120=*320*

*Dessert:* Still was really hungry. Had 1/4 cup raisins and a fruit salad.
---*230*

*Later:* STILL was really hungry. I had 1/2 a roasted sweet potato with roasted brussel sprouts and chickpeas. 
---100+200=*300*

Total for the day: *1700*


----------



## BadGirl

Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## blue2

Breakfast: 2 slices toast with butter brown bread 2 cups of tea with milk

midday: small ham/cheese pizza with can of cola

snack: oxtail soup


----------



## Noca

So far today...

Breakfast: fruit protein smoothie
Hashbrown shredded with cottage cheese, 2 eggs, almond butter, spices

Lunch: chicken fajitas with chicken breasts, red pepper, orange peppers, brown rice, chives, parsley, cumin, coriander, chilli powder, coconut oil, hoisin sauce, spinach, paprika, vegetable soup stock, turmeric

OJ

Dinner: another chicken fajita

another snack using the leftover fajita fillings I had made.

Another protein smoothie


----------



## Karl20

Breakfast - 90 grams of cereal + 1% milk = 400 calories

Lunch 2 whole eggs and 4 egg whites with some black bread - 500 calories

Dinner - didin't feel like cooking anything so i had 90 grams of cereal + some peanut butter and a protein shake roughly around 900 calories

Night snack - Some vanilla low fat ice cream and another protein shake - 500 calories.


----------



## ev29

Weetbix
Bacon and eggs on toast with mixed beans and spinach
2L water
Apple
Leftover spaghetti bolognaise with toasted bread roll


----------



## Barette

Today so far:

*Breakfast: *Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates, and a smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, ginger, and water).
---150+100+100+100=*450*

*Lunch:* Carrots chopped with 2 tbs peanut butter and 1/4 cup raisins.
---30+200+130=*360*

*Snack:* Fruit salad with cashews.
---100+170=*270*

*Dinner:* Vegetable korma. Instead of yogurt I use coconut milk, all in all had: onion, pepper, portobello mushroom, cabbage, cilantro, 1/2 sweet potato, and a side of brussel sprouts.
---80+100+100+100=*380*

*Dessert:* Dates.
---*100*

Total for the day so far: *1520*


----------



## Noca

protein fruit smoothie with fruit, nuts, oatmeal, protein powder, maple syrup, and OJ
3 eggs, cheese, almond butter, honey on toasted whole wheat english muffin

chicken and shrimp whole wheat pasta with spinach, mushrooms, cottage cheese, and kale

another plate of the above meal

some pasta and ground pork and cheese with tomato sauce like meal my mom made

protein bar
more OJ
lots of water

another smoothie

little bit of white cheddar whole grain popcorn


----------



## Barette

Today I had a midterm due, so it was a very hectic food day since I was basically in a constant anxiety attack. I forget the specific caloric components of each meal but I know the total.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and dates (smoothie: 1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water).

*Lunch:* Carrots with peanut butter and raisins. Black licorice, a lot of it (began my paper).

*Snacks:* Dates, plum, peanut butter and grapes.

*Dinner:* Rustic roasted vegetables (carrots, sweet potato, celery, onion, garlic) over brown rice (which I made with kale) and topped with sauteed tomatoes. Was super duper good.

*Late night meal:* Brussel sprouts roasted with hazelnuts.

*Total 2170*


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 5 dates and 1/2 banana and smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, chia seeds, water).
---*520*

*Lunch:* Carrots with peanut butter and raisins, and a fruit salad (cherries, kiwi, grapefruit, mango).
---30+200+130+150=*510*

*Early dinner:* I felt stressed so I cooked. More roasted vegetables, only this time it was---red potatoes, onion, garlic, portobello mushroom, celery, broccoli, and asparagus topped with some sauteed tomatoes. I am STUFFED.
---100+100+250=*450*

*Dessert:* Dates. Later, a plum.
---*150*

*Late dinner:* Chickpeas, bell pepper, tomato, peas, and cilantro. Side of raisins. 
---*300*

_*Workout:* Treadmill, elliptical
---*500*_

*Post workout snack:* banana and peanut butter.
---*300*.

Total for the day: *1630*

I need to eat in smaller volumes. My early dinner (eaten at like 3:30) was such a huge portion, it's caused me discomfort the rest of the day. Plus I've been adding more fats into my meals and I've upset the balance.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and dates. Smoothie (1/2 banana, dates, chia seeds, ginger, water).
---*520*

*Lunch:* More roasted vegetables! I can't get enough. Red bell pepper, sweet potatoes, onion, garlic, celery, asparagus. Side of fruit salad (mango, grapefruit, cherries, kiwi). Dessert of dates. 
---100+150+100+100=*450*

*Snack:* Carrots chopped up with 2 tbs peanut butter and raisins.
---40+200+130=*370*

*Dinner:* Bharta (tomatoes and eggplant) over brown rice (that I made with kale and broccoli). 
---50+60+100+30=*250*

*Total for the day so far: 1690*


----------



## GrainneR

Honey nut Cheerios this morning.
A salad with oil and vinegar dressing, a sandwich and a little tomato soup for lunch.
Some chicken and corn with potatoes for supper.
Not the best day, but whatever.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

Lunch: stirfry with cabbage , spinach , and mushrooms. Some butter beans and a granny smith apple.
Dinner: turkey burger , organic chick peas , and collards.Also for desert had two vanilla cupcakes.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

2 eggs on an english muffin with almond butter, honey, coconut oil, cheese

homemade chicken sweet and sour with brown rice

beef cutlets with sweet potatoes and snap peas for three meals in a row

protein fruit smoothie

lots of water and some OJ


----------



## oood

Bleh
2 slices of cake, mini croissant, half a sweet potato, naan, avo and tomato sandwich 
Really tired


----------



## Noca

so far today...

Breakfast

beef cutlets with sweet potatoes and snap peas, was left overs from yesterday
ensure(ran out of bananas to make smoothies with )

Lunch: salmon filet with brown rice and spinach
ensure

Meal 3: salmon filet with brown rice and spinach
water


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Today overall:

Two small fiesta burritos from Sonic Resturant

Two slices of whole wheat bread

Two cups of Hawaiian Punch

Trail Mix

Water


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Fried chicken, collard greens, and corn bread served on a banjo.


----------



## Barette

Yesterday's.

*Breakfast: *Oatmeal with dates and 1/2 banana and a smoothie (1/2 banana, dates, ginger, betters, chia seeds)
---*520*

*Lunch:* Cafe. Pea soup with a little bit of bread and then a pear.
---*350*

*Snack:* Fruit salad, carrots with peanut butter and raisins.
---100+30+150+130=*310*

*Dinner:* Roasted vegetables (sweet potato, onion, celery, garlic, something else) with rice covered in some sauteed tomatoes.
---100+150+100+80=*430*

*Dessert*: 1/2 a dairy-free, gluten-free, wheat-free, cane sugar-free chocolate cookie. Tasted exactly like a chocolate donut, yum
---*125*

*Late night meal:* Carrots with peanut butter.
---30+100=*130*

*Total for yesterday: 1865*


----------



## Barette

Today (I pack all my meals during days I have class, so it's pre-planned).

*Breakfast*: Oatmeal, smoothie.
---*520*

*Meal:* Peanut butter, carrots, raisins.
---100+40+130=*270*

*Snack:* Banana.
---*100*

*Meal:* Fruit salad.
---*150*

*Meal:* Chickpeas, tomatoes, peas, and red bell pepper.
---110+50=*160*

*Late late night dinner:* Oatmeal and 5 dates.
---*250*

*Late late late night dinner (long day):* Leftover bharta and rice with freshly steamed broccoli and asparagus. 
---100+150=*250*

*Total: 1600*


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal (1/2 banana, 5 dates). Smoothie (berries, ginger, chia seeds, water).
---*520*

*Lunch:* Chopped up carrots with peanut butter and raisins.
---40+150+130=*320*

*Random meal: *Loose interpretation of vegan korma. Red potatoes, asparagus, bell pepper, onion, garlic, and brussel sprouts roasted in olive oil. Covered in a tomato/coconut milk curry sauce (and I added kale and peas to that).
---*450*

*Dinner:* Going with a friend to a cafe. IDK what I'll get. Edit: Had a big toffee brownie and then a monstrous chocolate pistachio biscotti. NO REGRETS. Okay, a couple regrets. Edit: omg feel so sick from massive amounts of sugar, filled with regrets.
---*1200*

*Total for the day so far: 2500*


----------



## loophole

It's 617pm I've ate one pot of coffee


----------



## Recessive J

My own swag :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

loophole said:


> It's 617pm I've ate one pot of coffee


I think I had a pot of coffee, too - I have been up for almost 12 hours - 6:25pm

I have also had

A bag of miniature vanilla sandwich cookies - I am NOT racist!
two slices of pizza: one four-cheese, the other had tomato and basil - it's Lent = no meat on Friday.
piece of cake
20oz bottle of Coke - I am NOT a drug addict; it's SODA!


----------



## AceEmoKid

a very greasy grilled cheese (swiss in white bread w/raisins), some sweet potato fries (ew), 20 fluid ounces root beer, 20 fluid ounces water, 16 gluten free crackers, and some jalapeno hummus. not a very healthy day.


----------



## hybridmoments

breakfast: turkey bacon, oatmeal pancakes, milk, 
lunch:eggplant tofu, brown rice, baked chicken
plenty of water, lemonade, some hot chocolate  
snacks: pita chips and hummus, natural lemon ice pop (paleta), apple, dark chocolate  
dinner:more baked chicken and a wheat tortilla


----------



## Steinerz

2 apples. Uh some water. Some lettuce. Two pieces of cod. A couple of chocolate chips.


----------



## Nonexistence Forever

Vegan roasted vegetable pizza, hummus and pretzels, oranges, grape nut flakes cereal.


----------



## Pompeii

My hat.


----------



## jhat

Cheese


----------



## Steinerz

Pompeii said:


> My hat.


Fedora flavor?


----------



## Pompeii

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Fedora flavor?


More like the delicious taste of Panama.


----------



## Steinerz

Pompeii said:


> More like the delicious taste of Panama.


0h my.


----------



## Barette

I'm going to try and take it light today, considering yesterday.

*Breakfast:* Smoothie (berries, banana, ginger, chia seeds, water).
---100+100+70=*270*

*Lunch:* Oatmeal and 6 dates.
---150+120=*270*

*Snack:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---*320*

*Dinner:* First had some fruit salad while dinner cooked. Then dinner was kind of a vegan korma again, roasted sweet potatoes, asparagus, garlic, celery, brussel sprouts, covered in tomato/coconut sauce that I wilted some cabbage in.
---100+100+150+100=*450*

*Dessert:* 5 dates.
---*100*

Total for the day: *1410*


----------



## Steve French

Orange, apple, beerX12.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yesterday...not much. Was depressed and I didn't feel like eating. 
Morning: 1/4th of a kabocha squash with greek yogurt. 
Noon: A small container of Vietnamese yogurt.
Night: Bowl of rice with an egg, pork, and sweet/sour vegetable soup.

Today...
This morning: Zucchini, shrimp pancake.
Noon: A slice of papaya, some yogurt mixed with pumpkin puree.
Late afternoon: Bowl of pineapple-okra-fish sweet/sour soup. An egg. A brownie in a cup made of sweet potato... interesting. 

That will probably be it for today.


----------



## Barette

Not to be TMI, but my body completely rejected that brownie and biscotti from the other day. Ho-ly ****. Now I really can't deviate too far from my (lax) food restrictions. Edit: OH that's right, it was a pistachio biscotti and I'm allergic to pistachios. DUH.

*Breakfast: *Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, chia seeds).
---*520*

*Lunch:* Oatmeal with 5 dates.
---150+100=*250*

*Snack:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---40+100+130=*270*

*Snack: *Some fruit salad while dinner cooked. (mango, cherries, grapes, kiwi, grapefruit).
---*100*

*Dinner:* Roasted sweet potatoes, onion, asparagus, brussel sprouts, in a tomato/coconut milk sauce that I added cabbage, broccoli, and peas to.
---100+150+150=*400*

*Dessert:* Later had 5 dates.
---*100*

*Total for the day: 1640*


----------



## Noca

Fruit protein smoothie
leftover sage chicken with red peppers and shallots over basmati rice
large bowl of raspberries

more leftover sage chicken and rice
more raspberries

protein bar

roasted sweet potatoes, carrots, sliced red onions, ginger, cinnamon, and pork loin

more roasted sweet potatoes, carrots, onions, pork loin...

lots of water and OJ
a few organic sweet potato chips

more raspberries.


----------



## Barette

I pack my meals when I go to classes so I'm posting tomorrow's food now.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 banana. Smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, chia seeds, water).
---150+100+100+70=*420*

*Meal:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---40+200+130=*370*

*Meal:* Fruit salad, 1/8 cup brazil nuts.
---250+115=*265 *

*Dinner:* The rest of my korma from yesterday with some quinoa, green beans, and spinach. Followed by an apple.
---250+100+20+100=*470*

*Total: 1525*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Some microwaved tortellini and a few sips of water.


----------



## catcharay

Ate ok today so far.

oats w a banana
2 x coffee 
a wholemeal cheese sandwich
a goji berry and nut bar
half a dark chocolate bar
dinner.. i plan on just eating some cheese, carrots, w hummus, crackers, spinach 
then rooibus tea

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## bewilderedminerals

2 apples
2 chicken thighs
2 cupcakes
a bowl of Greek yogurt with granola
1 oz. bag of Cheetos

I'm cultivating mass


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: rice, natto beans, nori sheets.
Mid morning: cheese stick
Noon: spinach v mushroom and onion stir fry. Peas with sweet potatoes. Squash with yogurt. A cookie.
Afternoon: peanuts almonds raisins sunflower seeds

This week will be the start of a mini vegetarian diet... Well actually I want to be vegetarian every other week but not all the time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

20 fl oz water, veggie bowl (brown rice, black beans, guacamole, lettuce, green onions), and a wrap (flour tortilla, spinach, black beans, avocado, corn and cilantro).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-Coffee
-Banana
-Coffee
-More coffee
-Flavored coffee
-Black coffee ( Just like I like my women ).
-Stale muffin
-2 hot dogs from Sam's club.
-Gross slice of pizza from school
-2 Rockstar energy drinks

The day still isn't over either. I don't get to finally sleep until 11am tomorrow.


----------



## Marakunda

*Breakfast*: Oatmeal and toast
*Lunch*: Tuna sandwiches
*Dinner*: Tacos

Also had some tea.
Yay for somewhat healthy food days.


----------



## catcharay

I didnt make lunch today so i wont be strictly healthy for lunch and snacks.

1 banana
1 coffee
this pizza roll from supermarket the bakery( im el cheapo so i bought 2; its 1.50 each and i already ate one).
These little blackcurrent lollies. Sugarfree. 
I have an apple
dinner will be that pizza roll. Yeah not healthy

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JH1983

Breakfast: Sweet potato hash browns with orange peppers, jalapenos, turkey and Muenster cheese, all cooked in olive oil. A bowl of Raisin Bran. A glass of milk and a glass of water.

Lunch: An omelet made with three eggs, orange peppers, jalapenos, turkey and Muenster cheese, cooked with olive oil. A bowl of oatmeal with an apple and walnuts. A glass of milk and a glass of water.

Supper: Whole wheat thin spaghetti with red sauce, 1/4 lb. of 90% lean beef and parmesan cheese.

Snack: Vanilla Greek yogurt with walnuts and a banana. A Mexican rice and beans microwave dinner. A glass of milk and a glass of water.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 6 dates and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water, chia seeds).
---250+50+100+70=*490*

*Lunch:* Oatmeal with 5 dates. Love that oatmeal, man. I used to hate it and now I could eat it completely plain. 
---*250*

*Snack: *Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---30+100+130=*260*

*Dinner:* Bharta (eggplant + tomato) with spinach, chickpeas, and bell pepper. Followed by 3 pieces of vegan dark chocolate (sweetened with coconut sugar).
---300+100+100+100+100=*510*

*Workout:* Elliptical, walked 2 miles.
---*550*

*After workout snack:* Fruit salad. (grapefruit, cherries, kiwi, mango, grapes).
---*150*

*Total for the day: 1300*

I've decided to try and lose more weight so I need to watch my intake more and stop with unnecessary snacking and workout more. Which, I lost another pound! What a great motivator to lose more.


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 6 dates and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water, chia seeds).
> ---250+50+100+70=*490*
> 
> *Lunch:* Oatmeal with 5 dates. Love that oatmeal, man. I used to hate it and now I could eat it completely plain.
> ---*250*
> 
> *Snack: *Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
> ---30+100+130=*260*
> 
> *Dinner:* Bharta (eggplant + tomato) with spinach, chickpeas, and bell pepper. Followed by 3 pieces of vegan dark chocolate (sweetened with coconut sugar).
> ---300+100+100+100+100=*510*
> 
> *Workout:* Elliptical, walked 2 miles.
> ---*550*
> 
> *After workout snack:* Fruit salad. (grapefruit, cherries, kiwi, mango, grapes).
> ---*150*
> 
> *Total for the day: 1300*
> 
> I've decided to try and lose more weight so I need to watch my intake more and stop with unnecessary snacking and workout more. Which, I lost another pound! What a great motivator to lose more.


Are chia seeds crunchy or do they soften up? I thought about getting them at the store today to put in a smoothie, but they looked like they would get stuck in my teeth like raspberry seeds.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> Are chia seeds crunchy or do they soften up? I thought about getting them at the store today to put in a smoothie, but they looked like they would get stuck in my teeth like raspberry seeds.


They get gelatinous when in liquid, mine start getting like jelly in only 15 minutes which I love when they get all jelly-like. But they do get kind of stuck, but not too bad.

I'm on my phone so this is quick.

Oatmeal with banana and dates, smoothie.

Dried apricots.

An apple with Brazil nuts.

Carrots with peanut butter and raisins.

Roasted red pepper, mushrooms, onion, garlic, and Brussels sprouts with black bean pasta. Followed by a piece of vegan dark chocolate (sweetened with coconut sugar)

1540


----------



## AceEmoKid

Iced coffee w/half-half + 8mg white sugar, croissant, 6 inch sandwich (wheat bread, pesto mayo, green peppers, spinach, cheddar cheese, avocado), root beer, 12 oz hot coffee w/half-half +8mg white sugar, salad (spinach, corn, avocado, green onions).


----------



## oood

Chocolate, chocolate, nuts and bread. Probs nothing else, I feel sick


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast: *Oatmeal with 1/2 banana and 5 dates. Smoothie (berries, ginger, 1/2 banana, water).
---*470*

*Snack: *Dried apricots.
---*100*

*Lunch:* Carrots chopped with peanut butter and raisins.
---40+100+130=*270*

*Snack:* Apple with brazil nuts.
---100+120=*220*

*Dinner: *Roasted broccoli, onions, brussel sprouts, garlic, artichoke, and red potato. Followed by a banana.
---120+100+100+100+200=*620*

*Total for the day: 1680*


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast with peanut butter, chocolate milk, water, coffee with hot cocoa mixed in
snack= cashews and small orange, water and diet cola
L= left over chicken enchilada, small orange, one small piece of dark chocolate
snack= peanut butter and chocolate cookie, small piece dark chocolate, and later cashews and water
S= yogurt with fresh blueberries, leftover chicken and cheese and spinach ravioli, and 2 chocolate and marshmallow cookies

Today walked my dog for 40 minutes and mowed the lawn for about 15 to 20 minutes and then cleaned up extra loose grass after mowing the yard. 

Now I am tired, it's been a long week.


----------



## Steinerz

Let me think~

Sweet potato.
Mandarin Orange. 
6 eggs. 
10 turkey bacons.


----------



## SugarSpunSister

Toast and cheese, where do you guy get the motivation to cook like pro's??? Come make me dinner!


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Smoothie with oatmeal.
---*470*

*Lunch:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins. Edit: x2 :X I felt really sad today and sad = food.
---40+100+130=*540*

*Food:* Drove an hour to go shopping at some nice place, and every time I go there I get something from Munson's and I was too sad to not make this any different (cried all the way there!). A chocolate covered s'mores thing I always get, I ****ing love s'mores. The sugar hurt my teeth and gave me a stomach ache but w/e, it made me feel better.
---*400*

*Dinner:* Black bean pasta with some roasted sweet potato, garlic, onion, artichoke, and brussel sprouts with a tomato/pumpkin sauce that I added peas and spinach to.
And if adding pumpkin sounds strange, that's because it is. I have this Afghan restaurant I love that makes a pumpkin/tomato sauce that's amazing, but idk how they do it cause mine sucked.
---150+150+80=*380*

*Total for the day so far: 1790*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning breakfast while doing homework.... 8) Mixed salad with cranberries/peanuts/raisins, two fried eggs with (gluten-free!) plantain flat bread, kabocha squash mash with greek yogurt, and cantaloupe cubes.










Probably won't be eating much for lunch and dinner is yet tbd...

ETA: Clementines!


----------



## Caramelito

So far just a banana...


----------



## Barette

Melodies0fLife said:


> .


Your breakfast looks majorly yummy!

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with smoothie.
---*470*

*Lunch: *Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins, then 3 dried apricots cause I wanted them.
---*330*

*Dinner:* Went out to eat at some BBQ place that was Diners Drive-ins and Dives. Had a small cup of average macaroni and cheese that I added a squirt of BBQ sauce to, and some collard greens. Picked stuff off my mom's plate too (homemade pickes and some of her slaw and bread). Then went to this French bakery that's apparently famous and I've never been to. Had a slice of an apple and almond tart. 
---*900*

*Workout:* Elliptical, walked.
---*430*

*Afterwards:* Made fruit salad, had some (mango, kiwi, cherries). 2 brazil nuts.
---*175*

*Later:* Oatmeal with a banana and dates.
---150+100=*250*

*Total for the day: 1795*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

No pictures today...

Morning: I baked a plantain vanilla giant muffin and then ate it with peanut butter. Yum!
Afternoon: I had taro-chicken soup, kale chips, and steamed artichokes. Never steamed and ate a whole artichoke before. It was fun!
Night: My brother and his wife is making dinner for the family... Grilled steaks, corn, mashed potatoes, and zucchini.


----------



## tieffers

Breakfast
A glass of juice
Multivitamin

Lunch
5 dried figs
2.5 tbsp of peanut butter with one apple
5 baby carrots with a bit of salsa

Dinner
A mostly plain salad with green chili peppers
7 baby carrots with a bit of salsa

:bah

Tummy still upset from accidental wheat exposure last week.


----------



## AceEmoKid

^ salsa with carrots? o: intriguing combination.

brown rice, drippy pinto beans, lettuce, green onions, a bit of guac, and a steaming cup of black coffee. oh and um currently eating some blueberry greek yogurt. they ran out of the strawberry kind so i had to settle for loathed blueberries. ick.


----------



## catcharay

Melodies0fLife said:


> Morning breakfast while doing homework....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed salad with cranberries/peanuts/raisins, two fried eggs with (gluten-free!) plantain flat bread, kabocha squash mash with greek yogurt, and cantaloupe cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't be eating much for lunch and dinner is yet tbd...
> 
> ETA: Clementines!


ahmazing looking breakfast. I'm starting to like salads w cranberries and dried fruit.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

Today was a MONSTER DAY.

Total at probably 3,000+.

Involved pesto and tomato panini, salted brownie, pizza, fruit salad, oatmeal, smoothie, dates and peanut butter, apple and peanut butter, carrots and peanut butter, dried apricots...

DEAR GOD.

but not a single regret.


----------



## catcharay

I ate oats w grapes
then 2 x coffee
I wanted to be healthy.. but after class i bought a pizza roll and diet coke(didnt bring lunch). Plus there was nothing to make lunch of
well for dinner it will be salmon fillets fried w broccolini and others

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

blueberries 
vitamins
2 cups of edamame


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal (1/2 banana, 5 dates) and a smoothie (berries, 1/2 banana, chia seeds)
---*520*

*Lunch:* Apple, dates with peanut butter.
---*300*

*Snack:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter.
---40+200=*240*

*Dinner:* Broiled 1/4 sweet potato, shiitake mushrooms, brussel sprouts, broccoli, and garlic. Topped with a pumpkin/tomato sauce that actually came out really yummy this time, which I added spinach to. All broiled in a tbs of olive oil.
---100+50+150+100=*400*

*Total for the day: 1490*


----------



## AceEmoKid

some sweet sheperd's pie, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, few chunks of extra yummy yukon potatoes, water. then some salad -- i'm trying slowly stave myself off of animal products even more, so instead of getting little bits of egg and a dairy salad topping, i just got soy on top of my spinach and avocado. in retrospect, soy tastes TERRIBLE. i was gagging it down, but i finished it all anyway just so that i wouldn't waste food. also had some lemonade. currently eating fries because i'm disgusting and pathetic and just wanted to stuff something in my mouth to stave away the boredom.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

3 clementines
box of Zatarain's with ground beef
glass of Odwalla
stick of gum
beer
cupcakes x2


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal (1/2 banana, 5 dates) and a smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water).
---*470*

*Lunch:* I had to use up the pumpkin in my fridge, so I made pumpkin pie "inspired" oatmeal. So it had pumpkin puree, cinnamon, cardamom, shaved nutmeg, raisins, and a chopped up apple (to make it sweet and less vegetable-y). 
Was really good!
---150+50+130+100=*430*

*Dinner:* Roasted onions, garlic, pepper, broccoli, and artichokes (in olive oil) with tomato sauce that I added spinach and peas and chickpeas to. 7 dried apricots for dessert.
---*490*

*Snack:* Apple with peanut butter. Later, I had carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins. NO REGRETS.
---250+40+100+130=*520*

*Total for the day:* *1910*

I need to really control my eating for the next week because I hurt my leg so I can't work out! Hopefully I can.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A piece of leftover supreme pizza from my workplace party the other day. 
Mid morning: Greek yogurt with pears, blueberries and cantaloupe; a mini bagel with whipped cream cheese.
Noon: Some rice with orange chicken; steamed artichoke and a potato-spinach-kale dish I made.
Night: This. Chana masala, cilantro hummus, and chicken wings on a bed of mixed salad and with some plantain flat bread. I'm in heaven. <3










Dessert: 
A microwaved chewy brownie in a mug, which was actually not that bad:

2 Tbs chocolate powder.
1 Tbs oatmeal
1/4 cup applesauce
1/4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp coconut extract or coconut oil
pinch of salt
optional: 1 tsp to 1 Tbs (or more) of your choice sweetener (sugar, honey, syrup, sweet condensed milk, etc), mixed in or top it off at the end.

Combine in a mug/small bowl and microwave in 1 minute intervals until it gets a bit firm. Let cool and enjoy. Healthy and delicious. Yumyum!

____________
I ate way too much today. I think it's all the emotional stress catching up to me.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

catcharay said:


> ahmazing looking breakfast. I'm starting to like salads w cranberries and dried fruit.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Yeah me too. I first had it at a hotel restaurant a few weeks ago and since then, I'm hooked!


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Pumpkin pie oatmeal again. Oatmeal, pumpkin puree, spices, and raisins and a chopped up apple.
---75+150+130+100=*455*

*Lunch:* Bored eating, was still really stuffed from breakfast. Plus I'm seeing a friend later and don't want to overindulge so I'm filling up beforehand.
5 dates with 1/2 banana and peanut butter, and a smoothie (ginger, berries, 1/2 banana, water).
---100+100+100+100=*400*

*Snack:* 5 dried apricots.
---*100*

*Dinner:* Went out with my friend. Shared crappy nachos (which I of course ate my entire share of) then split a chocolate coffee crumb cake which was rather good (dipped in coffee). Obviously stuffing myself beforehand didn't work! But we were out for like 6 hours.
---300+650=*950*

Since eating the horrible nachos I felt grossed out and made myself vegetables to eat, as if that balances it out (and I totally forgot about the crumb cake until I wrote this D: 
Brussel sprouts, carrots, onion, artichoke, and red pepper. Then 1/4 cup of raisins because I have no self control.
---*280*

*Total for the day so far: 2185*

Very bad day food-wise  People always complain about gaining weight during the winter but I'd lost 10 lbs this winter! It's the summer that I gain :/ I just like going out and doing things and having a nice time and that always involves having delicious treats :/ Though the nachos weren't delicious.


----------



## Mittens76

Morning: 6 strawberries, 6 blackberries, 10 raspberries, 20 green grapes.
Snack: Kashi chocolate almond sea salt chewy bar
Lunch: 1 cup of cauliflower, 1 cup of broccoli, 1/2 cup of carrots steamed with 1 egg.
and about 3 cups of coffee made with soy milk and with a dash of sugar.


----------



## Noca

1 really large smoothie with oatmeal, avocado oil, peanut butter, protein powder, walnuts, bananas, mangos, walnuts, maple syrup, orange juice, and spinach

shredded potatoes with red peppers, spinach, mushrooms, garlic and some spices

broccoli and chicken dish from the other night

curry cajun spaghetti with whole wheat spaghetti, chicken, spinach, crushed grape tomatoes, lots of spices, red peppers, mushrooms, some other veggies that I forget

bowl of kashi organic cereal made with quinoa and oats and pomegranate with 1% lactose free milk and walnuts

Chow mein rice noodles gluten free with orange bell peppers, spinach, shallots, sesame oil, extra virgin olive oil, low sodium soy sauce, ground ginger, parsley, sesame seeds, and sea salt

1 small bag of low fat whole wheat popcorn

2 mini chocolate eggs

lots of water


----------



## tieffers

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Pumpkin pie oatmeal again. Oatmeal, pumpkin puree, spices, and raisins and a chopped up apple.
> ---75+150+130+100=*455*


Aw neat; I make my oatmeal the exact same way! :b


----------



## ravens

Breakfast
All-Bran cereal
Multi-grain english muffin
sausage
orange juice

Lunch
crab cake
ham steak
salad


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Breakfast:
Scrambled eggs on toast, apple juice

Lunch: Chicken Noodle soup, strawberry yogurt, protein shake

Snack: 
Peanut butter sandwich, water left over from watering my plant

Dinner:
Don't know yet!


----------



## beffa

i had like half a bowl of cereal in the morning

then i had some random sweets and this like weird chicken curry rice thing dunno can't remember what it was called


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Pumpkin pie oatmeal again! Too good. (oatmeal, pumpkin puree, raisins, chopped apple). 
---*455*

*Lunch:* Chopped carrots with peanut butter and dates, and a baked potato I got from the cafeteria because I was really hungry (best option they had, despite peanut butter and potatoes not going together one bit).
---40+200+100+140=*480*

*Snack:* Banana, brazil nuts & raisins.
---125+115+130=*270*

*Dinner:* Broiled 1/4 sweet potato (2 potatoes in a day! But I needed to finish up the last quarter), broccoli, red pepper, garlic, chick peas, artichokes, peas, and tomato.
---50+200+120=*370*

*Total for the day: 1575*


----------



## AceEmoKid

peanut butter sandwich, some arugula salad doused in balsamic vinaigrette, grilled cheese sandwich, pea soup, incalculable amount of water, and some iced coffee.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

bowl of cereal
2 beers
4 clementines
2 veggie patties
some heated up leftover chicken
Naked juice
plate of cookies my roommate got me


----------



## Pike Queen

For breakfast: A Bowl of Shredded Wheat cereal and a glass of Plum Juice.

For lunch, I plan on having a grilled chicken sandwich of some sort. For dinner, a spinach salad.


----------



## Barette

Another day of summer eating. Meaning going out for the day and having things you wouldn't bring/make in the house... RARRRHH Hopefully my gain this summer isn't too bad...

*Breakfast:* Went out, though I didn't feel like it. Had strawberries and 1/2 a grapefruit... then felt kinda good and ate my mom's home fries and piece of gluten-free bread... then split a slice of vegan chocolate banana cake... (though, it hurt my stomach a lot so I couldn't eat a lot of it---a lot, by my standards not by normal people's standards).
---*1000* (just to be safe in guessing).

*Dinner:* I felt really sick from the cake for a good part of the day, but then maybe 7 hours later I felt a bit better, and I was at a cafe so I got a tea and cup of pea soup. After I finished the soup my stomach got the sharp pains again.
---*200*

*Late late dinner:* The pains suddenly disappeared and I felt super duper hungry. (I had those pains for almost 12 hours! Definitely the cake, I think I've officially overloaded myself with the treats. Hopefully I remember this next time I'm out... aka tomorrow... and Sunday... oh god) Had my oatmeal with pumpkin puree, raisins, and a chopped up apple. Then was still hungry! Had a banana with peanut butter.
---150+75+130+100+125+150=*730* D: Should've calculated the oatmeal before I ate the banana and peanut butter... So much for eating light while I can't work out!! But I think I'll just go light at the gym tomorrow despite my leg, because this simply cannot do.

*Total for the day: 1930*


----------



## housebunny

banana, blueberries, blackberries, hamburger patty, romaine, avocado, tomato, radishes, lemon juice, a small box of gluten free butter shortbread


----------



## tieffers

Smoothie (one cup blueberries/raspberries/blackberries, one banana, 1/2 cup strawberry puree) - 230
1/2 cup juice with 2 tablespoons of hemp protein powder - 115
2 cups of brown rice/quinoa mix + splash of almond milk and 1 tablespoon of sunflower seed butter, spices - 630
Smoothie + 2 tablespoons of ground flaxseed - 304
3 liters of water (so far)

= 1,279

Exercise: -599 (did not want a six in the number)

total net: 680

I hope I did that correctly.

Pureed so much of my food today and my stomach still feels like an over-inflated balloon.  omg too much fiber wat do


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Brown rice with mixed vegetables/herbs and natto beans and nori sheets. 
Mid morning: 2 Clementine's and a pear. 
Noon: Brown Rice with garbanzo beans curry and a potato-spinach-kale dish.
Afternoon: 2 dried plums.
Late afternoon: mozzarella cheese and plum tomato on a slice of plantain bread; I also made another version of my gluten free brownie. This one had avocado in it and I smeared it with almond butter and ate it with a small banana. It smelled so good!! 

No dinner... I don't feel hungry.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: carrots with hummus, plantain bread with mozzarella cheese, 2 eggs, a breakfast oatmeal brownie with Greek yogurt and blueberries. I was really hungry after my morning run.  
Noon: An iced green tea while studying at Starbucks. I've been ordering these recently... It's cheap and I like it only with one pump of syrup. A lot of the drinks are really too sweet for me and I'm trying to avoid milk to test if I am lactose intolerant. So tea is best! 
Afternoon: leftovers garbanzo beans curry, kale-spinach and potato dish, some tuna, some tomato tofu and a clementine and a few peanuts. 
Night: I think I will have Vietnamese pho noodles with herbs.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Banana and cereal with milk. That's all :/


----------



## Barette

I am truly disgusted with myself today. I got excited with the start of summer and having a reason to go out and do things and eating what I want when I go out, but I'm finished. finished. My stomach hurts me now, my skin is breaking out, my stomach is bloated, and beyond that I simply feel pure disgust for the things I've put in my body. I'm trying not to be too upset, but to utilize this to stop myself again.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, chopped up apple, and raisins.
---*455*

*Lunch:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---40+200+130=*370*

*Snack:* Smoothie (berries, ginger, and a banana)
---100+125=*225*

*Dinner:* Black bean pasta, broccoli, artichokes, onion, garlic, eggplant, and celery.
---180+120+150=*450*

*Aaaaand:* My mom went grocery shopping and brought home Jelly Belly's. I didn't want any, but ate some anyway, then I didn't want anymore, but ate them anyway. I feel SICK WITH DISGUST. ****ing DISGUSTING. I am finished, no more of this ****. Summer treating is over, I got it out of my system and now I recognize how filthy that food is and how repulsive it is to know that filth is being absorbed by my poor body. FILTH.
---*400*

*Later:* Hungry, since I only stuffed myself on artificial colors, corn syrup, and sugar. Like filthy little sugar turds. So I had dates with peanut butter.
---*200*

*(Ex-)Total for the day: 2100*

No more, no more, no more, no more, no more, no more of this. No ****ing more. And **** it if my leg is still hurting, I'm going to the gym. I feel like a disgusting piece of ****.

*Edit:* Read Melodie say that she ran this morning, so I said **** it and went running so that I didn't gain (nothing like being a girl running alone at 10 at night on a virtually empty and unlit boardwalk). I ran 1 1/5 of the 2 miles of the boardwalk near my house (walked the other 1/2. For about 1/4 of a mile of it, I ran on the sand which was really tough but worth it. My leg hurts now but very very mildly, not as bad as I thought it would. I can definitely resume the gym then.
---*200*

*NEW Total for the day: 1900*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Peanut butter sandwich, a bag of funions, some water, a microwave veggie burrito, and half a cup of horchata. I feel nauseous.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Breakfast: Tea, Bread with choco spread, mangoes, chocolate biscuits


----------



## deeeanabanana

I was actually in bed from food poisoning yesterday, I ate expired Oreo cookies (they are evil, don't ever do something like that!!!!) Today my body is still weak so I only ate chicken soup, soda crackers and two oranges.


----------



## Barette

I was very good today! I went to a friend's house and didn't snack on chips and things even though I wanted to from hunger, I feel very proud of myself.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, apple, chia seeds, and raisins.
---*455*

*Lunch:* Banana with peanut butter and 5 dates.
---*300*

*Drinks:* Vodka and seltzer.
---*75*

*Dinner:* I was STARVING (I celebrated 4/20 the right way heh heh), and I was at a friend's house all day and didn't want to eat anything, so by the time I got home I was full force. Had some brazil nuts and a smoothie (berries, ginger) while my dinner cooked, which was quinoa with spinach, and red kidney beans, broccoli, artichoke, sweet potato, celery, garlic, & onion. THEN had an apple with peanut butter. I'm still hungry...
---115+100+150+110+50+150+100+200=*975*!!!

*Total for the day: 1805*

Still HUNGRY!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

This week is Vegetarian week so...

Morning: Natto and avocado sushi rolls and 2 clementines followed by an oatmeal brownie with almond butter and a mini banana. 
Noon: An apple and a pear and some roasted peanuts. 
Afternoon: A slice of plantain flat bread with a slice of mozzarella cheese.
Then I went on a light jog to clear my mind a bit. 
Night: Green onion pancake and a clementine. Didn't really finish the pancake.

No appetite today whatsoever. That and I pooped three times throughout the day. :sus They were all full and a lot too. TMI anyone?


----------



## Noca

leftover curry ground pork and brown rice with spinach, sweet red peppers, peas and shallots
OJ

protein fruit protein smoothie, banana, strawberries, walnuts, avocado oil, oatmeal, maple syrup, orange juice, protein powder and spinach

small bowl of raspberries

roasted ham with brown rice, peas, orange bell peppers, onions, and shallots

more roasted ham with brown rice etc

chicken and veggie stir fry with rice chow mein noodles

a few plain chips

lots of water

I think I had more but I forget.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin, apples, raisins.
---*455*

*Lunch:* Was starving! Ate all my food at once. Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins, and then a banana with 5 dates and peanut butter. 
---40+200+130+125+100+100=*695*

*Snack: *Apple.
---100

*Dinner:* I got back from classes at like 10:30 at night, was so hungry. 1/4 big sweet potato, peas, eggplant, red kidney beans, garlic, bell pepper, and brussel sprouts. Smoothie (berries, ginger).
---100+50+110+100+100=*460*

*Total for the day: 1610*


----------



## Grog

Breakfast - vegemite toast + coffee
Lunch - leftover smoked fish fillets in a roll + coffee 
Dinner - yet to be known I have no ideas for dinner .


----------



## Iwantham

Today I ate..........

*the souls of all the people on 4Chan!*










and some fava beans.:clap


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Mixture of soaked oats, shredded wheat, greek yogurt, blueberries, and almond butter.
Mid-morning: Carrots with hummus.
Noon: Steamed artichoke, mozzarella cheese, basil, and kimchi fried rice.
Afternoon: An apple; oatmeal plantain brownie with almond butter.
Night: Nothing.... I'm so hungry but I was working on a project. I'm thinking about eating something right now but I need to take a shower and go to sleep for work tomorrow. Oh what to do? Food or sleep? Ahhhh


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Pumpkin pie oatmeal (pumpkin puree, apples, and raisins).
---*455*

*Lunch:* Same thing as breakfast. 
---*455*

*Snack:* Dates with peanut butter and a banana. I hate getting my period, I just want to eat 24/7 for the couple days before.
---*325*

*Dinner:* Roasted sweet potato, onion, garlic, bell pepper, celery, red kidney beans, and brussel sprouts (all in olive oil). Followed by 3 dates.
---*420*

*Late meal: *Carrots and celery chopped up with 1 tbs of peanut butter, and 4 strawberries (first fresh strawberries I've had in a loooooooong time! they weren't very good but who cares, FRESH BERRIES!)
---30+20+100=*150*

*Total for the day: 1805*


----------



## ravens

Breakfast
fried egg, bagel, bacon, grits

lunch
salad, baked potato, baked beans, grilled chicken


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A croissant. I wanted to buy a breakfast veggie bagel sandwich instead but the man in front of me took so long to order and I had to rush to work. =__=
Mid-morning: Soaked oatmeal in yogurt with a pear and papaya slices.
Noon: 2 whole carrots with hummus, peanuts, and I couldn't resist, some garlic french fries! Lady made them extremely garlicky and I loved it.
Afternoon: 2 clementines.
Night: Some white rice with Chinese eggplant stir fry with an egg on top.


----------



## bonz

Brekkie: Omelette with red onion and spinach
Lunch: Steak and mushroom meat pie and a few rice cakes with eggplant dip.
Snacks: Yoghurt with roasted almonds, celery stalk and carrot.
Dinner: Brown rice with grilled chicken.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Breakfast - Bacon
Lunch - Green apple, blueberry and chocolate muffin, water, Lemon Crisp Biscuits, Easter egg
Dinner - Haven't had it yet but I saw something frying and some sort of meat that I don't recognise

My god I am unhealthy. :fall


----------



## catcharay

I ate quite healthy today. Starting w breakfast was -

baked corn with herb and garlic butter 
2x coffee
few brown rice crackers
a few oven baked apple cinnamon chips
2x cheese slice
small piece of cajun chicken
gorgonzola and pea flatbread (w side carrots, cucumber)
tomato chicken mince mixture that I made 3 days ago


----------



## AceEmoKid

small iced coffee w/soy milk and 8g sugar, a quesadilla (black beans, cheddar cheese, and brown rice in a tortilla), some water, and an entire 14 ounce tub of vanilla ice cream. i'm disgusting, and i feel disgusting. my mini fridge's freezer is not up to par, so i had no choice but to consume the entire thing in one sitting. oh and i also drank two mug-fulls of hot tea.


----------



## cmed

- smoothie: spinach, broccoli, blueberries, 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein
- oatmeal with a tablespoon of 100% cacao powder, raw honey and blueberries
- a bowl of grapes
- some chicken cutlets
- a handful of mixed nuts
- 2 bananas with dark chocolate flavored "natural" peanut butter on them
- smoothie: broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, blueberries, 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein

Aaaaand I think I'm done for the day. May make a couple of eggs if I get hungry later. Yeah no definitely no but yeah I think I'm done for the day.


----------



## Noca

bowl of organic granola and flaxseed pomgrenate cereal with some 1% lactose free milk and 1/2 banana sliced and raspberries on top

Smoothie with protein powder(whey protein isolate is what I use), 1 banana, strawberries, walnuts, 1/2 cup of avocado oil, OJ, pure maple syrup, 3 scoops of raw oatmeal, almond butter and some spinach

sliced and toasted whole wheat english muffin with almond butter, peanut butter(didn't have the real stuff sadly), raspberries, walnuts, and honey

shrimp pasta made with whole wheat spaghetti, coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, spinach, garlic minced, sweet red peppers, mushrooms, basil, black pepper, sea salt

Pork loin with mushroom garlic sauce that I made, along with whole wheat macaroni, peas

bowl of raspberries

some OJ and lots of water

I'll have some popcorn later on. Man its so hard putting on weight, I think this past month I've only managed to put on 1.5 lbs with all this food!


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> bowl of organic granola and flaxseed pomgrenate cereal with some 1% lactose free milk and 1/2 banana sliced and raspberries on top
> 
> Smoothie with protein powder(whey protein isolate is what I use), 1 banana, strawberries, walnuts, *1/2 cup of avocado oil*, OJ, pure maple syrup, 3 scoops of raw oatmeal, almond butter and some spinach
> 
> sliced and toasted whole wheat english muffin with almond butter, peanut butter(didn't have the real stuff sadly), raspberries, walnuts, and honey
> 
> shrimp pasta made with whole wheat spaghetti, coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, spinach, garlic minced, sweet red peppers, mushrooms, basil, black pepper, sea salt
> 
> Pork loin with mushroom garlic sauce that I made, along with whole wheat macaroni, peas
> 
> bowl of raspberries
> 
> some OJ and lots of water
> 
> I'll have some popcorn later on. Man its so hard putting on weight, I think this past month I've only managed to put on 1.5 lbs with all this food!


1/2 cup?!?!?! You have the metabolism of like a 5 year old Olympian.

Edit: That sounds mean. I just mean that holy ****, 1/2 cup of oil is like 500 calories.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal, pumpkin puree, apple, and raisins.
---*455*

*Lunch:* Celery and carrots chopped up with 1 tbs peanut butter. Smoothie (banana, fresh strawberries and blackberries, and some frozen mixed berries. And ginger).
---100+100+100+40=*340*

*Early dinner:* Was at a cafe studying for hours and hours and hours. Had a sesame salad (romaine lettuce, orange slices, apple slivers, and almonds, with a sesame dressings). Was yummy though crazy overpriced. 
---*230*

*Dinner:* 1/8 cup dry quinoa (cooked with spinach and peas); roasted red potato, broccoli, onion, garlic, bell pepper, and asparagus. Side of baked apple slices. Later followed by dates.
---90+100+100+100+150+100=*640*

*Late night study snack:* Celery with peanut butter and a few raisins.
---150+20=*170*

*Total for the day: 1835*

For ****s and giggles and my mild obsessiveness I might start doing this---

grains: 1 1/2 servings (quinoa, oatmeal).
vegetables: 13 servings (asparagus, pumpkin, celery x2, carrots, bell pepper, red potato, onion, broccoli, spinach, peas, ginger, and romaine lettuce)
fruits: 8 servings (2 apples, orange, raisins x2, dates, banana, mixed berries)
fats: 5 servings (peanut butter x3, 1 tsp sesame dressing, 1 tbs slivered almonds, 1 tbs olive oil)

I need to reduce my fruit intake.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: mixer rice ball (brown rice, dried seaweed, mushrooms, carrots, and ginger)
Miss morning: milk yogurt and some chex mix a coworker offered to me
Noon: eggplant stir fry
Afternoon: an apple
Night: a sesame bagel with cream cheese, tomato, onion, and alfalfa sprouts.

I also grabbed a mini dark chocolate kit Kat from my workplace candy bowl as a little sweet treat for today but surprisingly I did not eat it!! My minimal sugar diet is working like a charm. My emotions are much more stable and my mind feels clear. The cravings for sweet things have disappeared as well.


----------



## oood

Pasta with leftover salsa, piece of bread, apple with nut butter, cupcake, corn, iced coffee umm so far that's it I think. Had to go out today so feel like eating less than normal


----------



## catcharay

Melodies0fLife said:


> Morning: mixer rice ball (brown rice, dried seaweed, mushrooms, carrots, and ginger)
> Miss morning: milk yogurt and some chex mix a coworker offered to me
> Noon: eggplant stir fry
> Afternoon: an apple
> Night: a sesame bagel with cream cheese, tomato, onion, and alfalfa sprouts.
> 
> I also grabbed a mini dark chocolate kit Kat from my workplace candy bowl as a little sweet treat for today but surprisingly I did not eat it!! My minimal sugar diet is working like a charm. My emotions are much more stable and my mind feels clear. The cravings for sweet things have disappeared as well.


What type of place do you work at? It sounds awesome getting little incentives. Jealous

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## catcharay

Healthyish eating again today. Go me.

1 herb garlic baked corn
2x coffee
2 mini pea gorgonzola flat bead
Tiny handful baked apple chips
1 tin tuna
Piri piri chicken breasts w side cucumber salsa..n spinach ( recipe courtesy of my fave dramedy otm - mkr )
Some bits of feta

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AceEmoKid

a quesadilla (rice and cheese in a tortilla dipped in guacamole), some water, half of a 6 inch sandwich (avocado, cheddar cheese, pesto mayo, mixed greens, and bell peppers on white bread), a whole avocado sprinkled with pepper, root beer, a crapload of saltines, and **** ton more water to wash it all down.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

I've started to experience health problems because I've reached 104 kilograms. I need to get back to my RMR (resting metabolic rate) diet which is 1800 calories for 90 kilograms (my first goal). My current diet

Breakfast : 50 grams oatmeal + 250 gram whole milk + 20 grams of honey

180 + 160 + 60 = 400 cal


Lunch : 2 small sandwiches : (1 eaten after noon and 1 a while later) 

(75 grams of whole grain bread + 25 grams of ham + 25 grams of cheese) x 2

(180 + 25 + 55 ) x 2 = 520 cal 


Supper : 100 grams of chicken breast dry fried + 85 grams of Barilla whole wheat pasta + 100 grams of filtered Turkish youghurt (this is so delicious)

110 + 300 + 120 = 530 cal

400 + 520 + 530 = 1450

Add some light snacks or change chicken with cow meat and eat some fruit, apple and banana preferably. The diet can be tweaked a bit and total daily calorie intake will be around 1700-1800. 

Add some walking everyday and I lose 4-5 kilos a month this way.


----------



## sweetpotato

Bisquick pancakes: the deluxe recipe, with 2 cups of mix. All to myself.

A mini pizza (just a tortilla with tomato sauce and parmesean.

A Rubios tilapia burrito (800 calories)

Like 10 oreos.

I feel wonderful but guilty.


----------



## Lorenientha

Koulouri (a greek bready ring thing covered with sesame seeds)
Apple
Peanuts
Grilled cheese sandwich
1+1/2 cups of cooked peas
Orange
Peanut butter & honey oatmeal


----------



## MrKappa

I just got over being sick with the flu for about week, so my dietary habits are all messed up.

So far today... 

3 peanut butter and jam sandwiches on whole wheat

2 or so cups of Quinoa, with mint, honey and ginger

1 cup of wheatgrass juice

So so good...


----------



## Nessie91

Whatever I eat it can't be over 1300 calories.

So..
2x toast 166 calories
1 Apple 71 calories
2x Coffee
Oatmeal 345 calories
Baked potato 208 calories
Yoghurt drink 50 calories
Microwaved vegetables 40 calories

Actually that's under 1300.. o_o no wonder i'm losing weight.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

catcharay said:


> What type of place do you work at? It sounds awesome getting little incentives. Jealous
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I work in an office where lots of the workers like to buy candies and give them out for free. Lol.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Gluten free nuts/seeds cereal with Greek yogurt and a bit of almond butter.
Noon: bean corn salad with pepper hummus. Eggplant stir fry with mixed brown rice
Afternoon: an apple and two mini chocolate easter eggs
Night: yet to be decided. I might make some kimchi Natto udon. Or something with shiitake mushrooms.

ETA: Kimchi-natto brown rice sushi with a side of shiitake mushrooms stir fried in sesame oil. Yum...


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> 1/2 cup?!?!?! You have the metabolism of like a 5 year old Olympian.
> 
> Edit: That sounds mean. I just mean that holy ****, 1/2 cup of oil is like 500 calories.


About 3 days out of the week I'll even manage two smoothies like that in a day, usually along with 3-5 calorie packed meals along with snacks and drinks on top of it. All I've managed to gain in the past 5 weeks of eating like this is 1.5 lbs, that is it =(


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> About 3 days out of the week I'll even manage two smoothies like that in a day, usually along with 3-5 calorie packed meals along with snacks and drinks on top of it. All I've managed to gain in the past 5 weeks of eating like this is 1.5 lbs, that is it =(


Omg! Well you have an extraordinarily efficient metabolism!

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, apples, and raisins.
---*455*

*Lunch:* Carrots and celery and peanut butter. Strawberries/blackberries.
---40+200+50=*290*

*Snack:* Banana and 7 brazil nuts. Then sat in Starbucks before class and got a packet of nuts. 
---100+150+190=*440*

*Dinner:* I was too tired to cook. Oatmeal with 2 strawberries and 2 blackberries, celery with peanut butter and raisins. 
150+40+20+150+130=*490*

*Total for the day: 1675*


----------



## Barette

I've been really depressed today so I ate a lot so far, will eat a lot more too.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, apples, and raisins.
---*430*

*Lunch:* Same as breakfast. And only an hour later. Yeaaah.
---*430*

*Late lunch:* Carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter. Smoothie (banana, strawberries, blackberries, ginger, and spinach).
---30+200+100+40+20=*390*

*Stress snack:* 5 dates with peanut butter.
---*200*

*Dinner:* Roasted brussel sprouts, broccoli, artichokes, bell pepper, onion, garlic, and tomato over some black bean pasta. I don't feel sad anymore so hopefully that's it for the day in terms of sad eating. If I eat again I aim to be hungry, not sad.
---100+100+150=*350*

*Later dinner:* Meh, saw people eat pizza on TV, my mom came home and suggested cheese pizza, what am I to say? Crappy pizza... so I of course had 3 slices.
---*600*

*Total for the day: 2500*

Bad day but whatever, I was depressed and had some pizza. The biggest trouble is how sedentary I've been because of my leg. Now it's better, hopefully I can get myself to go to the gym tomorrow. I'm scared to weigh myself because between my food and my period coming I'll probably have 3 more lbs than last time.

Edit: I calculated my week and I'm at about 1876 so I guess I won't gain thankfully. But still, not pretty. Plus it hurt my tummy. I keep eating all these things that hurt my stomach, yet I don't stop.


----------



## Noca

So far today....

Smoothie with protein powder, 1 banana, magnos, raspberries 1/2 cup of avocado oil, OJ, pure maple syrup, 4 scoops of raw oatmeal, peanut butter and some spinach

left over pork with creamy mushroom sauce served with peas over whole wheat macaroni

whole wheat english muffin toasted with peanut butter, honey, and raspberries

roasted chicken breast, sweet potatoes, carrots, red potatoes, red peppers, broccoli, extra virgin olive oil and seasoning

bowl of raspberries

OJ
water

went to a restaraunt for my friends bday and had a $15 plate of regret.

greasy chicken fingers and fries, I hate junk food, dunno why I ordered it


----------



## obxshre

Breakfast: 2 doughnuts (birthday treat for a co-worker)

Lunch: Curry chicken salad sandwich

Dinner: Shrimp fried rice

Quite and international feast.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A boiled egg
Mid-morning: Banana pumpkin milk yogurt and some nuts/seeds cereal
Noon: Fish and chips with roasted vegetables--squash/zucchini/carrots/onions
Afternoon: A mini Thai banana with almond butter; a mango
Night: Black bean and corn salad with roasted pepper hummus; mixed brown rice.


----------



## sweetpotato

Burrito
2 fish tacos
Pancakes with syrup, butter, and powdered sugar
A banana


----------



## WhatBITW

Breakfast - Protein shake, crunchy nut cornflakes with standard milk.

Meal 2 - Chocolate danish, sugarfree energy drink

Lunch - Chicken and rice

Dinner - Eel and watercress salad, beef/potatoes/spinach. 

Evening snacks - pieces of chocolate bunny, cake.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Late morning (woke up late >_<): Mixed salad with black bean and corn hummus, pan fried plantain chips, sweet potato hash browns, and two slices of mozzarella cheese. Was quite a lot and I only finished half of the plate! 
Noon: Bowl of brown rice, chili eggplant, and potato-carrot-green pea soup.
Afternoon snack: Banana pumpkin milk yogurt and a mini dark chocolate bar.
Night: Bowl of rice noodles with broth, herbs, and fish flakes. 

I might have a mini Thai banana with almond butter... but I'm too lazy right now to go get it. :/

Eta: did not have it. Ended up not wanting it later on.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin and an apple and raisins.
---*430*

*Lunch:* Chopped up celery and carrots with peanut butter.
---*240*

*Snack:* Brazil nuts with a banana and strawberries.
---*275*

*Dinner:* Roasted sweet potatoes, artichokes, bell pepper, brussel sprouts, onion, garlic, asparagus, broccoli, and tomato with a side of sauteed spinach and kidney beans.
---150+50+150+100=*450*

*After dinner snack:* Forgot about the brazil nuts and fruit D: I wouldn't have eaten again if I'd remembered, given yesterday. I had 5 dates with peanut butter.
---*200*

*Total for the day: 1595*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ An apple
~ Grapes
~ 3 Bananas
~ 3 Eggs
~ 3 Slices Of Nutella Toast
~ Rice With Stew
~ Chai Tea With Hazelnut Coffeemate
~ Water


----------



## sweetpotato

A breakfast burrito and some mini Heath bars.


----------



## jsmith92

Lorenientha said:


> Koulouri (a greek bready ring thing covered with sesame seeds)
> Apple
> Peanuts
> Grilled cheese sandwich
> 1+1/2 cups of cooked peas
> Orange
> Peanut butter & honey oatmeal


Those κο;;υ;;λο;;ύρια though
I don't know why it won't let me type in Greek


----------



## Barette

Just got my period today. I am RAVENOUS.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, an apple, and raisins.
---*430*

*Lunch:* Celery and carrots chopped up with peanut butter. Side of raisins.
---*240*

*Snack:* Brazil nuts with a banana and 5 dates.
---160+100+100=*360*

*Dinner:* 1/8 cup quinoa with sauteed spinach and kidney beans (which I sauteed with artichokes, broccoli, red pepper, onion, and garlic). After was still hungry, had an apple with peanut butter.
---90+120+150+100+150=*610*

*Ravenous period mood:* Oatmeal with pumpkin and raisins. I have like no food left in the house.
---150+50+130=*330*

_*Workout:* Went for a run. On a full stomach, not a good idea but I just felt so guilty being so sedentary lately. 1 1/5 miles. Total of maybe 3 mile between running/walking (had to walk a lot, felt so nauseous since I ate).
---*150*
_
*Total for the day: 1820*

I eat too many fats. I looked it up and it said fats cause the skin to create more oil which protects it more and keeps it looking youthful later in life, which is great, but at the moment it's just making me oily and pimply. Like, really pimply. I need to cut it baaaack.


----------



## Noca

Smoothie, protein powder, walnuts, maple syrup, OJ, spinach, 1/2 cup avocado oil, mangos, banana, raspberries

organic granola, pomegranate cereal with 1/2 banana sliced, raspberries and lactose free 2% milk

mediterranean rice with beef, grilled chicken, carrots, peas and seasoning

maple dijon chicken, with red peppers, shallots and brown rice and spices

baked sweet potatoes, broccoli, red potatoes, carrots, red peppers, olive oil and spices

some more baked sweet potatoes, broccoli, red potatoes, carrots, olive oil, red peppers. spices with fire roasted red pepper hummus dip

toasted whole wheat english muffin with peanut butter, honey, raspberries, and walnuts

lots of water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning after my run: Slice of sweet potato/plantain bread with cream cheese and a poached egg; mini Thai banana with almond butter and also the last bit of my black bean/corn salad. 
Noon: Brown rice with natto and nori sheets. I can never get tired of Natto!!
Afternoon: Kabocha squash bowl with Greek yogurt and cinnamon.
Night: Made some bomb meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and blueberry-cranberry-garlic sauteed spinach.


----------



## Farideh

peanut butter and jelly sandwich 
pasta salad
pizza made from tortilla
sweet tea
green tea
granola bar
banana


----------



## Noca

^ that gives me an idea, I think I'll make some pita pizzas tomorrow


----------



## MrKappa

Hummus with garlic, ginger, kale and carrots.

Quinoa, with mint, ginger, honey.

Liver with onions.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Nuts/seeds cereal with a tiny bit of 2% milk; a slice of sweet potato/plantain bread with laughing cow cheese.
Noon: Meatloaf; mashed potatoes with corn, beans, peas and carrots; spinach with blueberries and cranberries; Kabocha squash and banana milk yogurt.
Afternoon: Went to starbucks to study and I treated myself to a blueberry scone. Yum... Had that with iced green tea. I asked for no sugar but for some odd reason, the tea still tasted kinda sweet. Devoured the scone but didn't finish the tea. 
Night: Pretty much the same as lunch except I had some mixed salad with microgreens and a bit of hummus too.









I think I found a new love... Microgreens!! So cute!!


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, raisins, and an apple.
---*430*

*Lunch:* 6 dates, carrots with peanut butter, and a banana.
---120+240+100=*460*

*Dinner:* Roasted artichokes, broccoli, onion, garlic, tomato, brussel sprouts, asparagus, and a tiny red potato. Then 5 dates with peanut butter :x
---120+200+200=*520*

*Total for the day: 1410*

The difference between me gearing for my period and the day that I get it is so different! I've been averaging 2000 the past week. Now that the deed is done, the bleeding has begun, my appetite has normalized again.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Raisin bran and cocoa pebbles
- A turkey sandwich and milk
- Beef stew and milk
- Flourless chocolate cake with raspberry

I didn't eat much today. D:


----------



## catcharay

I ate quite well except 3 packs of fruit mentos, courtesy of my b/f (Mr. evil)

breakfast started w oats, raisins and a pinch of cinnamon
2 x coffee
1 green tea
tuna, rice crackers, little cubes of cheese and aforementioned candy
another green tea
it's soup weather; so dinner was beef & vegetable quinoa soup

Been eating some quinoa lately, but I only eat it for the health factor (not really nice for me)

*How do ppl like to eat their quinoa??* Just curious


----------



## Noca

Breakfast pita with peanut butter, honey, walnuts and fresh raspberries
Smoothie with spinach, mangos, 1 scoop of protein powder, 1 banana, 4 spoons of oatmeal, maple syrup, walnuts and OJ
Shredded hash browns with turmeric parsley seasoning
3 over easy eggs
1 large whole wheat chicken fajita with brown rice, red and orange peppers, spinach, zucchini, shallots and spices
Another large whole wheat chicken fajita with brown rice, red and orange peppers, spinach, zucchini, shallots and spices
lots of water
bowl of granola with banana sliced and raspberries and 2% lactose free milk


----------



## bonz

Breakfast: Omelette with red onion and spinach, 2 coffee's.
Snack: 4 squares of caramel slice
Lunch: 2 brown rice sushi with salmon and avocado
Snack: Another 2 caramel slices
Dinner: Takeaway pizza.

Let's just say I was done eating healthy for today and lazy.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, an apple, and raisins.
---*430*

*Lunch:* Roasted brussel sprouts, broccoli, red pepper, asparagus, tomato, onion, garlic, and sweet potato (in 1 tbs of olive oil). Side of spinach steamed with garbanzo beans. Dessert was 5 dates.
---110+120+50+150+100=*540*

*Dinner:* Carrots and celery with peanut butter. Smoothie (berries, banana, ginger, water).
---240+200=*440*

_*Workout:* Walked for an hour/3 miles.
---*350*_

*Post-workout meal:* Spinach with bell pepper, 1/2 avocado, sliced grapes, cucumber. With some vinegar.
---20+120+20+20=*180*

*Total for the day: 1240*

I feel like that's rather low considering how full I was all day, makes me feel like I forgot something, but I don't think that I did. Hopefully it really is that low! I'll have finally gotten my appetite under control, at least for yesterday and today.


----------



## Barette

catcharay said:


> *How do ppl like to eat their quinoa??* Just curious


I make my quinoa to have with my veggies, so I don't usually eat it straight (I like a little spoonful with another starch, fat, or a fibrous veggie), but if I do, I add a lot of spices! It's so bland, rice tastes pretty good plain but quinoa is just a lot of nothing. I use either; thyme, rosemary, pepper, sage, basil, and parsley (idk if they're supposed to go together but it tastes good to me) or I use; cumin, turmeric, coriander, cinnamon, and nutmeg for a kind of curry spice mix. With the curry-ish flavoring you can add raisins for a sweet burst and extra flavor, or some fresh cilantro leaves.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Three bowls of Honey Graham Oh's cereal (So tasty!)
- McDonald's chicken nuggets, fries and a Coke
- Chocolate protein bar and water
- Ravioli with tomato sauce and milk
- Strawberries and whipped cream and two Frango chocolates

Wow....I feel bad comparing my diet with those of all the healthy people on this page! D:



catcharay said:


> *How do ppl like to eat their quinoa??* Just curious


I sometimes mix it with rice and eat it with whatever I use the rice for. It's a decent complete substitute for rice as well. Sometimes I'll cook it in chicken broth to give it extra flavor!


----------



## kiirby

Barette said:


> It's so bland, rice tastes pretty good plain but quinoa is just a lot of nothing.


Like old water. It's weird how tasteless quinoa is. And the texture makes me think of spider eggs. I'd never use it as a base, only to supplement something like bulgar wheat or cous cous and then prepare as a whole. That, or as something to add to a light-ish salad to flesh it out a bit. I like it with shredded baby spinach, chopped cherry tomatoes, pine nuts and something overpowering like chorizo or smoked mackerel. It needs sugar to hide the semen-y blandness, so balsamic vinegar, seeni sambal, honey, salsa or dried fruit all work bloody lovely.


----------



## Noca

Making Quinoa salad with red Quinoa, some veggies and cook the Quinoa itself in soup stock to add some flavour to the tasteless stuff lol.


----------



## sweetpotato

Nothing for 3 days, then 2 full size cupcakes, 3 cookies, mashed potatoes, and vegetables with soy sauce. It was supposed to be a week long water fast. It finally cleared up my skin, but I felt a bit nauseous and faint, so I broke it. I picked the wrong foods though. I should have done orange juice. Helloooo back and throat pains.


----------



## TheMachine

-McDonalds Grand Angus meal
-Spinach Soup with tiny meatballs
-Snickers

^^ Very healthy diet :S


----------



## HanSolo

some potato/veggie/pork/ham stew for all meals (1/3 so far)

an apple


I have to be strict on my diet again from now on since summer is almost here, and even at 168.8lb, coming from 216 last June, I still can do more to increase my chances looks-wise with girls.

In order to hit on the prettiest girls in bars, I need every bit of help I can get


----------



## Barette

kiirby said:


> Like old water. It's weird how tasteless quinoa is. And the texture makes me think of spider eggs. I'd never use it as a base, only to supplement something like bulgar wheat or cous cous and then prepare as a whole. That, or as something to add to a light-ish salad to flesh it out a bit. I like it with shredded baby spinach, chopped cherry tomatoes, pine nuts and something overpowering like chorizo or smoked mackerel. It needs sugar to hide the semen-y blandness, so balsamic vinegar, seeni sambal, honey, salsa or dried fruit all work bloody lovely.


I like all those ideas, they sound delicious.

For me today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree and an apple, raisins, and pumpkin seeds. 
---*520*

*Snack:* Banana and sunflower seeds.
---100+90=*190*

*Lunch:* Late lunch, I had a huge headache b/c I was starving. I stuffed myself beyond belief. Carrots/celery with peanut butter, a salad (spinach, garbanzo beans, grapes, cucumber, and avocado), and 1/2 a smoothie (berries, cherries, ginger). Then raisins D: I just had such a headache, you know when you just shove in as much as possible until the headache gets replaced with a stomach ache.
---240+20+110+20+20+120+100+100=*750*

*Dinner:* Roasted artichokes, asparagus, broccoli, onion, brussel sprouts, bell pepper, and some oatmeal with raisins (goes together so well, haha).
---120+150+75+130=*375*

*Total for the day: 1875*


----------



## AceEmoKid

A delicious greek salad (romaine lettuce, tomatoes, olives, red onions, and feta), some black pepper sea salt chips, and a root beer.


----------



## catcharay

Thanks for the input about quinoa all. I'm not buying it anymore. For all it's health benefits, the amount of seaoning and effort to get taste into that thing is less value relative to how much it COST (for me). $8 for a kilo, maybe less. I'm really a sucker for like super foods, health and organic foods, and that was my first and last- time purchase of quinoa, just cos it's so bland (though in pics it looks so tasty and fluffy looking). And I don't think my b/f likes it too much (I ate a whole pot of soup w quinoa solo, but not all at once)

I do make Mediterranean flavoured quinoa where it's really flavourful, but okay, in the end I am too cheap.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, apples, raisins, and pumpkin seeds.
---*520*

*Lunch:* Swordfish*, 1/4 cup quinoa with 1/8 cup raisins (I added crushed garlic and curry spices with extra turmeric, cardamom, and coriander and with the raisins it tasted super delicious! Like really really good), and roasted onions, bell pepper, artichoke, and asparagus (roasted in 1/2 tbs olive oil and plenty of mustard). Delicious!
---150+60+100+180+65=*555*

*Snack:* 10 hazelnuts. Then, 2 carrots and 2 celery stalks with 2 tbs peanut butter.
---120+300*=320*

*Dinner:* Went out for dinner because my mom insisted we celebrate my face being in Spiderman 2 (I was an extra, they panned past me). I had blackened scallops with a bean salad, and some bites of my mom's risotto. Then when I got home after the movie I had 1/8 cup raisins.
---100+200+150+65=*515*

*Total for the day so far: 2030*

*I'm going to incorporate seafood into my diet regularly (wild caught, which has been hard to find anywhere!). I don't think vegetarian/vegan has been optimal for me. Even with B12 vitamins my hands have been so shaky and my nerves are getting very shot, it's really odd. So I'm going to aim for 2 servings of seafood a week, to get in some more fats and natural B12, zinc, etc (nutrients found mostly in meats).

Today was a calorific day D: urhghghg


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, apples, raisins, and pumpkin seeds.
> ---*520*
> 
> *Lunch:* Swordfish*, 1/4 cup quinoa with 1/8 cup raisins (I added crushed garlic and curry spices with extra turmeric, cardamom, and coriander and with the raisins it tasted super delicious! Like really really good), and roasted onions, bell pepper, artichoke, and asparagus (roasted in 1/2 tbs olive oil and plenty of mustard). Delicious!
> ---150+60+100+180+65=*555*
> 
> *Total for the day so far: 1075*
> 
> *I'm going to incorporate seafood into my diet regularly (wild caught, which has been hard to find anywhere!). I don't think vegetarian/vegan has been optimal for me. Even with B12 vitamins my hands have been so shaky and my nerves are getting very shot, it's really odd. So I'm going to aim for 2 servings of seafood a week, to get in some more fats and natural B12, zinc, etc (nutrients found mostly in meats).


Swordfish has very high mercury levels, so it's best to avoid it. Salmon is very low in mercury. I used to eat a lot of tuna sushi until I heard about its mercury levels, so I switched to salmon.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> Swordfish has very high mercury levels, so it's best to avoid it. Salmon is very low in mercury. I used to eat a lot of tuna sushi until I heard about its mercury levels, so I switched to salmon.


Thank you for the tip! I didn't know that. I looked at the salmon but it was all farm raised with color added, but there's a good butcher in CT (the Meat House, idk if you've ever been to one there's a couple spread throughout the state), so maybe they'll have wild caught salmon.


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> Thank you for the tip! I didn't know that. I looked at the salmon but it was all farm raised with color added, but there's a good butcher in CT (the Meat House, idk if you've ever been to one there's a couple spread throughout the state), so maybe they'll have wild caught salmon.


They add color to salmon!? uke.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> They add color to salmon!? uke.


Yes! When it's farm raised they don't have their natural diet so they don't get the pink color to their flesh. It also means they have less omega 3, much less if I remember right, so it's basically taking away the best benefit of salmon.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Yes! When it's farm raised they don't have their natural diet so they don't get the pink color to their flesh. It also means they have less omega 3, much less if I remember right, so it's basically taking away the best benefit of salmon.


Of course, leave it to the food industry to find a way to poison an otherwise healthy food.

So far today I had a breakfast pita with peanut butter, honey, walnuts, and raspberries, and a glass of OJ

Protein smoothie

Chicken veggie stir fry served over rice chow mein noodles

Roasted chicken with sweet potatoes, red potatoes, peppers, broccoli, spices, and fresh sliced watermelon on the side

More Roasted chicken with sweet potatoes, red potatoes, peppers, broccoli, spices along with another dish of that chicken veggie stir fry

small bag of microwave whole grain popcorn

bowl of raspberries


----------



## HanSolo

tbyrfan said:


> Swordfish has very high mercury levels, so it's best to avoid it. Salmon is very low in mercury. I used to eat a lot of tuna sushi until I heard about its mercury levels, so I switched to salmon.


I love wild salmon, wish it wasn't so expensive. Been salmon fishing before....we finally caught 1 from a guy at the gas station :no

Today as usual I cooked my basic diet food, except I counted the cals up. About 1950 cals, plus I'm walking 9km in the morning, then more at night most days, so thats up around 300-600cals burned, if not more.

potato/mixed veggie/mixed bean+grains/pork sirloin/ham stew with some spices and pasta sauce.

Tastes great


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Brown rice porridge with liver pieces, egg, green onion, and fermented tofu.
Mid-morning: Greek yogurt with nuts and seeds, banana and almond butter.
Noon: Cabbage, green bell pepper, onion, mushroom stir fry.
Afternoon: An apple.
Night: Brown rice steamed with carrots/onion/nori seaweed and I ate it with natto beans; durian fruit for dessert.


----------



## bonz

Omelette w/ red onion and spinach.
2 coffees
1 raw celery stalk
1 raw carrot
Handful of almonds
Brown rice w/ pan fried chicken and yoghurt
Handful of roasted almonds with yoghurt
An apple


----------



## sweetpotato

6 gluten free cookies
a big slab of quiche
iced coffee
some lasagna


----------



## Slytherclaw

A burrito with ground beef, white rice, lettuce, shredded cheese, and taco sauce.
Organic white cheddar mac & cheese.
A fruit roll-up.
Kool-aid.
Some other snacks I don't remember.
Beer.

(Not trying.)
Can't break it up into meals because I really don't eat meals, I just eat when I feel like it. So..

Edit: haha reading other people's replies makes me wonder why I even posted over here. Where am I.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, 1/2 banana, raisins, and pumpkin seeds.
---*470*

*Lunch:* Carrots and celery with peanut butter and raisins, then an apple.
---240+130+100=*470*

*Dinner:* Swordfish with bell pepper, onion, garlic, sweet potato, portobello mushroom, brussel sprouts, artichoke, and broccoli.
---150+100+150=*400*

*Late night meal:* Grapes with peanut butter. I came so close to actually just eating 3 meals rather than snacking. But my brain wouldn't shut up about it. 
---*150*

*Total for the day: 1490*


----------



## AceEmoKid

an omelet (mushroom and spinach), coffee, slice of cheese pizza, and a root beer.


----------



## kangarabbit

- Homemade wonton soup
- Tofu drunken noodles at Thai place
- Starbucks tall Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccino


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: after my morning run, an egg, bacon, plum tomatoes, microgreens on a slice of bread and I also ate cabbage, bell pepper, onion, mushroom stir fry.
Noon: Brown Rice steamed with carrots and green onions; ate with Natto beans and nori seaweed sheets; durian fruit for dessert.
Night: rice with my mom's cabbage stir fry and braised catfish; then my dad who just came back from Vietnam gave me some coconut candy he bought from his travels. Had two pieces of that for dessert.

I did not snack today... Surprisingly.


----------



## Noca

So far today just starting...

Protein smoothie, 1 banana, frozen mangos cubed, walnuts, 1/2 cup avocado oil, 3 spoonfuls of raw oatmeal, 2 tbsp pure maple syrup, 1 scoop protein powder, baby spinach, and orange juice

Chicken dish with chicken breast pieces, red peppers, broccoli, zucchini, peas, mushrooms, orange peppers, cream of mushroom soup used as sauce, sea salt, black pepper, basil, oregano with a side of baked beans

glass of water


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, 1/2 apple, raisins, and pumpkin seeds.
---*470*

*Snack:* Apricot.
---*80*

*Lunch:* Salad (spinach, pear, 1/2 avocado, 1 tbs sunflower seeds, some bell pepper, and 2 eggs*).
---20+100+100+60+140=*420*

*Snack:* Banana with peanut butter. Later, a nectarine. We just went grocery shopping and my mom loves fruit so we bought all this juicy fruit! Can't stop myself.
---*250*

*Later snack:* Paper to write, so even though I'm not hungry I needed a reason to not write. Had a tbs of peanut butter.
---*100*

*Dinner:* Roasted brussel sprouts, cabbage, onions, bell pepper, artichokes, portobello mushroom cap, and 1/2 sweet potato. All in 1 tbs olive oil and mustard. Followed by an apricot. I sense more food later on since I just finished my notes on my paper (3 hours) and now must write it... great...
---150+150+50+80=*430*

*Later:* I was right D: Had a banana and peanut butter. I hate papers....!!!
---200+100=*300*

*Total for the day: 2050*

*Certified humane, organic, cage-free eggs (though idk what the qualifications for certified humane are, since I know cage-free eggs can still be cruel--I need to look that up when I have time). My nerves have been getting worse lately (usually randomly dropping things because I can't control my hands, it's weird), & I don't think it's a B12 deficiency again because last time that happened I lost my period, but my menstruation has been normal. It has to be from something I'm not getting and the only thing I don't eat are animal products, so that's probably it. But my stomach is really bloated atm and I felt kinda nauseous, and honestly I felt so guilty eating the eggs. I really just felt guilty, even though I chose eggs because chicken lay eggs regardless of whether they're inseminated (whereas they keep cows pregnant so they lactate, or usually use hormones to trick their bodies into thinking they're pregnant to produce dairy, so imo dairy is not natural in any way for humans to consume) and I wouldn't be eating their bodies, but still... I don't like it :/ I'll finish the 6 pack but I'm not buying eggs again after that.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today... No appetite and I was also extremely busy for some reason. 

Morning: after a heck of an intense dance routine, I had brown ride porridge with carrots and salted tofu.
Noon: Went shopping then went straight to cooking for the week ahead; only had time to eat a slice of this blueberry-cranberry-fig bread pudding I made earlier. Yum! 
Afternoon: after meeting my group about the final class project, I went home and had a small bowl of potatoes and leafy veggies stir fry. 
Night: Will be eating with parents and finally a good, full meal... Vietnamese hot pot with mushrooms, bok choy, tons of Asian herbs, mussels, shrimp, and fish. 

I sense my period coming around probably within the next two days. It's never on time; it's always late. Like how I'm always late to appointments. Lol!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, 1/2 apple, raisins, and pumpkin seeds.
> ---*470*
> 
> *Snack:* Apricot.
> ---*80*
> 
> *Lunch:* Salad (spinach, pear, 1/2 avocado, 1 tbs sunflower seeds, some bell pepper, and 2 eggs*).
> ---20+100+100+60+140=*420*
> 
> *Snack:* Banana with peanut butter. Later, a nectarine. We just went grocery shopping and my mom loves fruit so we bought all this juicy fruit! Can't stop myself.
> ---*250*
> 
> *Later snack:* Paper to write, so even though I'm not hungry I needed a reason to not write. Had a tbs of peanut butter.
> ---*100*
> 
> *Total for the day so far: 1320*
> 
> *Certified humane, organic, cage-free eggs (though idk what the qualifications for certified humane are, since I know cage-free eggs can still be cruel--I need to look that up when I have time). My nerves have been getting worse lately (usually randomly dropping things because I can't control my hands, it's weird), & I don't think it's a B12 deficiency again because last time that happened I lost my period, but my menstruation has been normal. It has to be from something I'm not getting and the only thing I don't eat are animal products, so that's probably it. But my stomach is really bloated atm and I felt kinda nauseous, and honestly I felt so guilty eating the eggs. I really just felt guilty, even though I chose eggs because chicken lay eggs regardless of whether they're inseminated (whereas they keep cows pregnant so they lactate, or usually use hormones to trick their bodies into thinking they're pregnant to produce dairy, so imo dairy is not natural in any way for humans to consume) and I wouldn't be eating their bodies, but still... I don't like it :/ I'll finish the 6 pack but I'm not buying eggs again after that.


Shaky hands?? Sounds a bit dangerous, no? It might be low blood sugar. Are you feeling fatigued too? It also might be that you're not eating enough for your body. But anyways, I think you made the right choice for the time being about the eggs. If it's lack of protein, eggs are number one on having all the essential proteins a human body needs and it's absorbed very efficiently too. Hope you get better!! But if you don't, best to go to the doctors and get some blood work done so you'll know exactly what you're deficient in.


----------



## beffa

chicken in some weird sauce 
cereal

and i can't remember if i had anything else? i think i had a yogurt but maybe that wasn't today


----------



## Barette

Melodies0fLife said:


> Shaky hands?? Sounds a bit dangerous, no? It might be low blood sugar. Are you feeling fatigued too? It also might be that you're not eating enough for your body. But anyways, I think you made the right choice for the time being about the eggs. If it's lack of protein, eggs are number one on having all the essential proteins a human body needs and it's absorbed very efficiently too. Hope you get better!! But if you don't, best to go to the doctors and get some blood work done so you'll know exactly what you're deficient in.


Thanks  I have been feeling kinda tired lately, kinda lazy. I think it might be due more to stress since classes are ending and I have the most work I've had to do all semester from putting everything off. But I do think I should get a blood test in case, it's really not normal how my hands are. I knock stuff over all the time now too, I broke a dish... it's weird. My memory is getting foggy too :/ Definitely time for a blood test I think, last time I felt this way I was deficient.


----------



## kangarabbit

- Wonton soup (big serving)
- Tall Starbucks Green Tea Frappuccino w/ soy
- Russell Stover Red Velvet Dark Chocolate Egg (Easter clearance)

Hopefully that'll be it for today. Just downed 2 servings of saltines.  Gah, why do I cave in so easily?!


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit smoothie, 1 scoop protein powder, 1 banana, frozen strawberries, baby spinach, 3 spoonfuls of raw oatmeal, 1/2 cup of extra virgin olive oil(which didn't taste good in this drink compared to other oils), 2 tbsp of pure maple syrup, handful of walnuts, orange juice

homemade wholewheat pita pizza with chicken thighs pieces, red and orange bell pepper, mushrooms, spinach, three cheeses and tomato sauce and spices

bowl of fresh raspberries

homemade chilli with ground pork, 5 different beans, celery, mushrooms and lots of spices

another plate of chilli 

a 3rd plate of chili and an organic fruit protein type bar

glass of OJ and some water

bowl of organic granola, coconut flakes, fresh raspberries, walnuts, honey and lactose free milk

OMG my insides are on fire!!! 3 plates of chili, goddd I won't ever do that again, feels like I have Alien acid blood inside my gut burning me alive


----------



## kangarabbit

- Bowl of Frosted Mini-Wheats
- Veggie burrito from Una Mas
- Bowl of Korean cup ramen (2 servings in a bowl...)

Gah, I feel bloated and disgusting after the ramen.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree and raisins, with 1 strawberry. Later, an apricot. 
---150+50+150+80=*430*

*Snack:* 2 large strawberries with 1 tbs sunflower seeds.
---30+60=*90*

*Snack:* Spinach with 1/2 avocado, slivered pear, and chickpeas.
---20+100+100+110=*330*

*Snack:* Carrots, cucumbers, and grapes chopped up with peanut butter (the cucumber and grapes because I just needed to rid the fridge of them).
---200+100=*300*

*Snack:* Broccoli and 1/2 sweet potato.
---*80*

*Snack:* Slice of bread someone in our class made.
---*200*

*Total for the day: 1430* Had classes so food was sporadic.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree and raisins, with 1 strawberry. Later, an apricot.
> ---150+50+150+80=*430*
> 
> *Snack:* 2 large strawberries with 1 tbs sunflower seeds.
> ---30+60=*90*
> 
> *Snack:* Spinach with 1/2 avocado, slivered pear, and chickpeas.
> ---20+100+100+110=*330*
> 
> *Snack:* Carrots, cucumbers, and grapes chopped up with peanut butter (the cucumber and grapes because I just needed to rid the fridge of them).
> ---200+100=*300*
> 
> *Snack:* Broccoli and 1/2 sweet potato.
> ---*80*
> 
> *Snack:* Slice of bread someone in our class made.
> ---*200*
> 
> *Total for the day: 1430* Had classes so food was sporadic.


Do you have a cooking class


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> Do you have a cooking class


It's a yoga class (gym requirement in college), at first our teacher made meals once yoga was done but that stopped once students didn't donate. This guy made 2 loaves of greek-type garlic bread, it was good. Though the wheat is hurting my stomach now.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Brown rice porridge again, made with carrots in vegetable stock. 
Mid-morning: Was giving my co-workers some of the coconut candy from Vietnam and I ate a few pieces myself. 
Noon: A homemade chickpea-spinach burger with tomatoes, cucumbers, microgreens, and cheese. Also had potatoes and leafy veggie stir fry. Yogurt for dessert. Yummy lunch!
Afternoon: An apple.
Night: Zucchini noodles with avocado sauce and tomatoes. Some dry nut/seed cereal for dessert.


----------



## P1e2

Breakfast: ww toast and peanut butter, plain almond milk, ice mocha with almond milk (easier than making coffee), and water. 

Snack=
handful or two of cashews

Lunch: tacos in honor of Cinco de Mayo one with ground beef, cheese, and salsa, and then tortilla chips, refried beans (vegetarian) and cheese and water, and later a 3 Musketeers bar (I love chocolate)

Snack= 
a small amount of cashews prior to walking 30 to 45 minutes outside and then doing upper body workout with stretchy band and girlie push ups, and the plank for almost a minute (not quite).

Supper: eggs, cheese, sweet peppers and one small tortilla, and then fresh blueberries and a small orange, and 2 chocolate cookies and one sm piece of dark chocolate

(Dessert is not dessert without chocolate and I will sometimes pass up dessert if there is no chocolate involved)


----------



## Justlittleme

corn flakes, 1 boiled egg, rice, gol gappay (like 2 of them for fun), and now I feel fat so I want some noodles. lol.

oh someone gave me an orange too, cut 


i eat outta boredom and senseless drone feelings.


----------



## Steinerz

A chimichanga and a cookie.


----------



## MrKappa

Um...

Hummus, with ginger, cilantro, garlic, and celery.

Some quinoa.

2 chicken thighs.

A handful or two of almond, cashew and raisin trail mix.

That may be everything. Lots of supplements and vitamins, as usual.


----------



## Sean8988

My days only just started so, ill tell you what i had yesterday. breakfast.. porridge and, then 2 eggs,protein shake with semi skimmed milk.Lunch..3 wholemeal bread with,tuna on.Apple,banana and,pear.Dinner chicken breast with,green beans,broccoli and,cabbage.For a snake i usally have 100g of almond nuts.Finished off at 8pm with another protein shake with semi skimmed milk


----------



## AceEmoKid

Half of an oily rice quesadilla, fries, some cheetos, and lemonade. So healthy.


----------



## Lorenientha

2 large pieces of mediterranean style pizza
1 apple
2 cups of spinach risotto
1 orange
1 cup of lemon 1% yogurt


----------



## Barette

Today so far:

*Breakfast:* Ran out of a lot of ingredients, so I just made oatmeal with pumpkin puree, peanut butter (for fats, to fill me up) and strawberries (vit C to absorb all the iron in oatmeal + pb). It wasn't doing it for me, I wanted my usual  So I just ate 1/2 the oatmeal and the strawberry chunks.
---175+30=*205*

*Lunch:* Only came 10 minutes after breakfast, lol, since I didn't eat half of it. Spinach, 1/2 avocado, chickpeas, and cucumber. Smoothie (cherries, berries, ginger, and water).
---10+100+110+20+100=*440*

*Late lunch:* I went to work with my mom and we got food before we started. Only like 2 hours after my lunch which was only 10 minutes after my breakfast :lol I got a shrimp po-boy and asked for them to keep off the mayo, but they didn't, so after a couple bites (where I had then discovered the mayo) I picked off the shrimp and ate the tomatoes. And had fries x: which had shaved parmesan on top instead of salt x: Then a warm homemade brownie with ice cream... x:
---*1300*

*Workout:* Had to work out after that! Walked for an hour, then elliptical. 
---*450*

*Snack:* A pear and a glass of almond milk.
---*130*

Dinner: roasted cabbage, bell pepper, broccoli, artichoke, asparagus, and onion. Some rasberriss after. 
120+150+75=345

*Total for the day: 1970*


----------



## Gwynevere

Hmm, I should consider using this thread.


----------



## jordan2

Chocolate cereal with milk. I don't eat much but I still don't lose weight.


----------



## Noca

So far...

breakfast pita with peanut butter, honey, raspberries, and walnuts

Protein smoothie with banana, 1/2 canola oil, walnuts, frozen mangos, 4 spoonfuls of raw oatmeal, 1 scoop of protein powder, spinach, a small chunk of watermelon, 2 tbsp of pure maple syrup, some baby spinach, and OJ

a half a whole wheat pita, with a lot of shredded hash browns, red peppers, mushrooms, spinach, zucchini, some cheese, and steak cut up

2 plates of sweet and sour chicken with mixed veggies served over brown rice

half a protein bar

water

some more shredded hash browns, red peppers, mushrooms, spinach, zucchini, some cheese, and steak cut up


----------



## kangarabbit

- Bagel w/ hummus
- Indian lunch buffet
- Vegetable soup
- 1 ear of corn
- Chocolate egg

Gah, ate a lot today.


----------



## catcharay

In a rush this morning i skipped a hearty breakfast 4 banana n coffee

i made my lunch so i broke the pizzza roll wed curse..chicken n spinach sandwich
Handful almond n sultanas ...more to be had later
i have an apple 
A lge latte
i may get cough lollies

for dinner i plan on just a soup from a packet n green tea..oh and a bunch of grapes

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Steel cut oats cooked overnight in slow cooker with figs, dried blueberries and shredded carrots and apples and butter, all with almond milk and water. Yum!!
Midmorning: 2 small slices of bread with cheese, a fun size chocolate and peanut bar plus two different flavor taffy candies. So sweet..
Noon: Avocado pasta with zucchini noodles.
Afternoon: an apple and a potatoes and leafy green vegetable stir fry.
Night: chickpea spinach burger with a gigantic portobello mushroom and tomato, pickles, and microgreens. This was by far the yummiest burger I've ever eaten. Made it myself too... So proud!! AND, it's vegetarian. :yes
Afterwards, I ate some dried jackfruit.


----------



## Barette

^Can you cook for me sometime? jeez, that all sounds so yummy.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 1/2 apple, pumpkin puree, and dates.
---150+50+50+100=*350*

*Early meal-ish meal:* Oatmeal with 1/2 apple and 1 1/2 tbs coconut flakes.
---150+50+60=*260*

*Later big meal meal:* Quinoa with peas, and broccoli bell pepper onion cabbage brussel sprouts in olive oil. Followed by some raspberries.
---90+120+250+75=*535*

*Snack:* It's not even 2:30 and I've eaten all this! I have no coffee in the house and I have such a huge headache, and eating is the only thing that takes the headache away! 10, yes, *10* dates with 2, yes, *2* tbs peanut butter. Jeez... At least I'll be walking around for my job for the next 6 hours, and I won't bring a snack so that I can save a couple hundred cals... Okay, I'll probably bring something, but maybe just a pear lol
---*400*

*Snack:* my boss had ginger candies... I don't like candy, but these ginger candies were so spicy they made my nose run and UGH I loved them. Even went to Whole Foods after work to get more, but WF's weren't spicy at all. Ick.
---*150*

*Dinner:* Romaine lettuce, 1/2 avocado, cucumber, tomato, and artichoke.
----20+100+30+40=*190*

*Total for the day: 1885*

UGH We have no coffee in my house today and I'm miserable. Plus I have my first day on the job today and I'm nervous, so I'm pre-occupying myself with cooking.


----------



## kangarabbit

- Bagel w/ hummus
- Lean Cuisine – Five Cheese Rigatoni
- Cookies 'n Cream ice cream
- Wheat Thins
- Vegetarian meatballs
- Chocolate egg

Overate again, no wonder I'm fat


----------



## Tangerine

Pork rinds, beef jerky, homemade chicken soup, tea


----------



## AceEmoKid

a lot. ish. 

toasted 6 inch sandwich (white bread, spinach, cheese, bell peppers, avocado), cappuccino, onion rings, coca cola, and assorted appetizers (a couple mini spinach quiches, some weird little bread thingies, a sugar cookie).


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast: *Oatmeal with 1/2 apple and 1/4 cup pumpkin seeds.
---150+50+180=*380*

*Lunch:* 2 eggs with mushrooms in some olive oil and oatmeal with 1/2 apple and coconut flakes.
---140+100+20+150+50+60=*520*

*Snack:* I am SO HUNGRY. Idk why. I have the worst headache too. Carrots, celery, and 10 dates with 4 (*4*) tbs peanut butter. Whaaaat. I still have a headache! It only goes away *as* I eat. I think I need coffee.
---400+50+200=*650*

*Dinner:* I had a migraine and took a 2 hour long nap, and when I woke up I was STARVED. Idk what the **** it is! I was dying for something really fatty, and as soon as I woke up my mom called me and asked if I wanted to go out for dinner... and let's just say, watching me eat was not a pretty sight. I ate until I was practically vomiting. Which, I tried to vomit in my car afterwards before I got to the gym, but I was in a Rite Aid parking lot in my prettiest sweater and using a paper bag so... I decided, nah, let's just work it off. Went to the gym after.
---*1500*

_*Workout:* 1 hour on the elliptical, 1 hour on the treadmill. 2 hours of cardio, total  Teaches me that 20 minutes total of eating is NOT worth 2 hours of working off. Dumb me. But it's good, and I'm glad I didn't vomit it up (which was how I spent my Christmas and New Year and the few months before that, and I ended up with 5 or 6 cavities in the past 7 months... so I'm glad I'm able to just stop myself typically now. Tonight was a binge, and I paid myself back for it at the gym. Now I'm not over my calorie limit, and I learned my lesson again. It's been a little while since I got up to 3000. I will aim for never again, but if I slip, at least I know I'm able to push myself towards working it off. 
---*1000*_

*Total for the day so far: 2050* Oy, still a lot, but better I guess.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today... I feel bloated because of my period so I pretty much had a little bit of everything all day long but no real "meal."

-brown rice porridge
-a slice of bread with almond butter
-some nuts and seeds cereal
-one and half of a boiled egg with broccoli and artichoke
-a chickpea-spinach burger patty with microgreens and laughing cow cheese
-a vegetarian samosa with tamarind sauce
-a couple handfuls of cherries I bought from the farmers market. Too yummy!!!
-a nectarine

ETA: Felt better at night so I cooked... Seafood doria with rice (brown rice steamed with carrots and onion, then baked with a white sauce made of almond milk, onion, shrimp, and mushrooms); ate that with broccoli and artichoke stir fry. mmmmm Had even more cherries for dessert. Those cherries are soooo goooodddd.


----------



## AceEmoKid

bowl of penne pasta (with spinach, onions, and alfredo sauce), a couple yukon potatoes, a root beer, and an iced coffee. i will probably eat a cup of yogurt for dinner after my exam later.


----------



## Jcgrey

Nature Valley bar x2. Tuna sandwich. Oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Barette

I'm too lazy to write it out like I usually do.

Oatmeal, 1/2 banana, coconut flakes & smoothie (berries, cherries, almond milk, coconut flakes on top).
Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, dates and some coconut flakes and pumpkin seeds sprinkled a little & romaine lettuce with 1/2 avocado and cucumber.
5 dates with peanut butter and 2 small apricots.
Quinoa & roasted cabbage broccoli and asparagus with keema (I think its called and I switched it up, i used eggplant and tomatoes and mushrooms And peas and something else... Some other veggie.
Later, some strawberries and raspberries.

Total for the day: 1950


----------



## kangarabbit

Yesterday:
- Bagel w/ hummus
- Vegetarian sushi
- Bag of Lays chips
- Milano cookies
- Bagel w/ cream cheese
- Mini cinnamon roll
- Corn nuts
- Chocolate egg

Today:
- Bagel w/ hummus
- Donut
- Korean instant ramen
- Cheetos
- Chocolate egg


----------



## bewilderedminerals

sausage, egg, & cheese Lean Pocket
pastrami sandwich
four buffalo wings from 7-Eleven
two banana/soy milk shakes
two cans of PBR (gross)


----------



## Barette

Too lazy again, I prefer my usual neat format but meh. Plus I forgot some stuff, but I know the total.

Oatmeal with pumpkin, dates, coconut shred and pumpkin seeds.

Eggs scrambled with broccoli, asparagus, pepper, mushrooms. 5 dates and peanut butter after (more schoolwork, I get so stressed and procrastinate so I eat).

Went out for early mothers day late lunch, lol. Split a panini (mozzarella, pesto, and tomato) with side of very small bean salad. Had a couple salted caramels after.

Dinner was a smoothie (cherries, berries, ginger, a little almond milk), and some carrots and celery chopped up with 1/8 cup raisins.

2000. I took 100 off because I walk around for my job, 5 hours.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Potatoes, cauliflower, and beef roast
Spinach, strawberry, peach, mango smoothie
Rocky Road ice cream
Cashew chicken microwave dinner and milk
A handful of dark chocolate-covered berries

And I am still hungry. It is so weird. I have felt really hungry and weak lately. No matter what I eat, I am still hungry.


----------



## AceEmoKid

A bean + cheese cilantro speckled burrito and some chips w/watery guacamole. It was my sister's birthday dinner. I'm still kind of hungry. Argh. I gained weight too since the last time I came home and weighed myself. I'm at 105.4 lb. Just a month ago I was only 102 lb. Although weight does fluctuate 2 lbs depending on when you weigh yourself during the day. I guess it's okay, though. My doctors say I need to gain a little weight.


----------



## ccmrc

2 scrambled eggs with yellow pepper and onions
large nachos with sour cream and chili sauce / jalapenos (cinema)

so far..


----------



## Lorenientha

Well..
2 slices of brioche with a tbsp of homemade white chocolate spread
a cup of vanilla soy milk 
a large apple
an iced coffee
a red bell pepper (it may sound weird but they seem delicious to me when fresh)
a bowl of strawberries
a plate of spaghetti with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese
an orange
and a cup of yogurt with tahini, honey and raisins as extras.


----------



## Barette

I have a final and 2 papers due within the next two days... the anticipatory stress has made me ravenous the past week and so tonight and tomorrow I'm saying **** IT. Free pass. I'll regret it, but w/e. I can't control myself when I'm this stressed. AND I only had 3 classes this semester, and one I didn't even have to do a final :lol how pathetic that I'm this stressed over such a light load.


----------



## housebunny

banana and blackberry shake with vitamins
red curry with basil
stir fried chicken with mushrooms and bell pepper
banana and hemp seeds
lime flavored mineral water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Swiss chard baked with two eggs and some cheese; a slice of a mung bean-coconut-fruit roll cake I made (delicioussss!!!)
Noon: A glass of oatmeal-strawberry-mango-sunflower seed-greek yogurt-soy milk smoothie. Yum.
Night: Some rice with tomato-sardines and a side of steamed broccoli florets; oh and also a slice of this amazing savory zucchini bread I made.

This week is meat week so I will most likely gorge on lots of chicken, beef, and bacon. <3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

1 Blueberry Muffin
1 Muesli bar
1 Chocolate bar
3 packets of mi goreng noodles.

It's 8pm and that's all I've had today, no wonder I have a headache. I don't feel very hungry though.


----------



## changeme77

Banana
Lasagna
Leek soup
Mandarin
Apple


----------



## Lorenientha

Melodies0fLife said:


> Morning: Swiss chard baked with two eggs and some cheese; a slice of a mung bean-coconut-fruit roll cake I made (delicioussss!!!)
> Noon: A glass of oatmeal-strawberry-mango-sunflower seed-greek yogurt-soy milk smoothie. Yum.
> Night: Some rice with tomato-sardines and a side of steamed broccoli florets; oh and also a slice of this amazing savory zucchini bread I made.
> 
> This week is meat week so I will most likely gorge on lots of chicken, beef, and bacon. <3


Omg your posts are delicious!


----------



## housebunny

Melodies0fLife said:


> This week is meat week so I will most likely gorge on lots of chicken, beef, and bacon. <3


Meat week?


----------



## RepoMedic

Some old *** tacos from taco bell and red Gatorade..


----------



## Melodies0fLife

housebunny said:


> Meat week?


I'm vegetarian every other week. Lol... Last week, I was a herbivore (well, to the best of my abilities) so this week, I'm free to be an omnivore.  But now, I'm seriously debating if I want to continue eating meat. For some odd reason, since I turned vegetarian, I (unconsciously?) slowly feel that I shouldn't eat meat anymore.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree with pumpkin seeds, raisins, and an apple.

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce with 1/2 avocado, tomatoes, and 2 eggs fried in olive oil. Side of a banana, strawberries, and blackberries.

*Snack:* Studying D: Had a trail mix baked good that was vegan and gluten-free but so sugary and chocolately and yummy...

*Workout:* Because of the bar, I had to workout for a long time. 1 hour on the treadmill, 30 minutes on the elliptical, and 30 minutes on the bike.

*Dinner:* Roasted cabbage, bell pepper, artichoke, broccoli, and brussel sprouts. in olive oil. Followed by clementine.
---150+120+30=300

1140+270=*Total for the day = 1440*


----------



## catcharay

The day started promising; oats w honey and 1 banana 
1 x instant coffee
few cubes of pecorino cheese, and also a few slithers of halloumi cheese 
honey ham slices w a few rice crackers
a slice of soy linseed bread

then i kind of let loose; 2 corn cobs, fun size snickers, 2 x caramel fudge blocks (sorry b/f if you read this). Last night was a pigfest too

Maybe I will fast come dinner time, but I don't think that will happen

edit - also the rest of the pack of crackers, and I also ate a few almonds this morning


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, pumpkin seeds, raisins, and an apple.

*Lunch: *3 tbs peanut butter with carrots and celery. Nectarine.

*Snack:* A banana, strawberries, and blackberries.

*Dinner:* I was at a cafe doing my papers. I had a salad with cucumbers, olives, tomato, and tuna. Was SUPER good and super filling. I had another nectarine when I came home.

*Total for the day: 1550*


----------



## Noca

2 x protein fruit smoothies
a breakfast pita round with peanut butter honey and walnuts
an egg mcmuffin made with whole wheat english muffin, 2 eggs, honey, and a slice of roasted ham from a previous meal
shrimp pasta made with whole wheat spaghetti, kale, spinach, red and orange grape tomatoes, spices, feta cheese, extra virgin olive oil, shallots and shrimp
roasted sweet potatoes green bean, celery, orange pepper with white chicken breast dish
protein bar
orange juice
potato salad
small wedge of watermelon

I think this day was an alright amount of food,havent had much of an appetite lately.


----------



## rdrr

2 Pop Tarts
1 Hershey Bar
Chicken over Rice
Chicken Parmigiana and Pasta


----------



## Owl-99

A Nembutal Milkshake.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 2 servings of pumpkin, 1/2 banana, and 1/4 cup pumpkin seeds. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water).
---150+100+100+100+180=*630* (whoops... didn't mean to make it that calorific haha).

*Lunch:* Went shopping, got some coconut sweetened-chocolate bar. Then when I got home I had romaine lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, celery, and a small side of raspberries (though the coconut bar had made me feel a bit sick).
---290+85=*375*

*Snack:* Bad with the snacking! Banana and 5 dates with peanut butter.
---*400*

_*Workout:* 30 minutes (200 cal) on the treadmill and 25 minutes on the elliptical (200), and some squats and very very little ab stuff (I need to make my workouts more for fitness than for just burning calories, but I'm so lazy!)
---*400*_

*Dinner:* 1/6th cup (dry) brown rice with a small salad (romaine lettuce and cucumbers) and bhurtha (which I made with broccoli, shiitake mushrooms, peas, and something else).
---120+120+75+100+30=*445*

*Total for the day so far: 1450*

Officially in weight loss mode! I gotta work out more and control my eating more, and focus a LOT more on fitness rather than just burning caloric splurges.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Today so far--
> 
> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with 2 servings of pumpkin, 1/2 banana, and 1/4 cup pumpkin seeds. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger, water).
> ---150+100+100+100+180=*630* (whoops... didn't mean to make it that calorific haha).


where do you get pumpkins this time of year?


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> where do you get pumpkins this time of year?


I just get canned pumpkin puree already cooked and pureed and ready for my oatmeal.


----------



## Jenikyula

Nothing! I ate nothing today. Nor will I eat anything for the rest of the day. I'm just drinking water.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Well, I stayed home from work today... I need a few days off anyways.

Morning: Summer is here and the fruits are getting cheaper; which means smoothies everyday, all day until winter again!! Oatmeal smoothie with strawberries (including the berries' green leaves! ), frozen mango, mini bananas, an extremely ripe nectarine, some Greek yogurt, almond butter, and soy milk/water mixture. Yum.
Mid-morning: Dried jack fruit. 
Noon: Cheese, tomatoes, microgreens between two slices of zucchini bread.
Night: I made sushi rolls!! They are vegetarian... carrots, cucumbers, marinated shiitake mushrooms, and natto beans. Yum. Yum.










@Night class: People brought in food for the last day of the semester. I bypassed the massive amounts of chocolate chip cookies/cakes/chips and instead, got a mini tortilla roll made up of blueberry cream cheese, mozzarella cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, and what appeared to be deli turkey meat. Interesting combination... never thought of putting sweet cream cheese in a savory roll before. Also had snap peas, baby carrots, plum tomatoes, and a raw broccoli. I used to hate snap peas, both cooked and raw but for some reason, this time, I loved eating them raw!! I guess my taste buds are changing again. Broccoli on the other hand, I prefer cooked...


----------



## ilovejehovah777

cinnamon melt from McDonalds,2 tacos, Doritos and I drunk water.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: another breakfast smoothie after my dance routine-more strawberries, mango, mini banana, grinded up oats, almond butter, Greek yogurt, soy milk/water mixture.
Mid morning: an apple
Noon: leftover veggie sushi I made the other day-rice, carrots, cucumber, shiitake mushroom, and Natto beans plus some Kewpie mayo.
Afternoon: a slice of papaya and iced green tea.
Night: I made traditional tofu and Chinese mustard greens soup which I had with some braised fish eggs. Also baked a batch of potato wedges because I missed eating potatoes! Lol.

It's supposed to be meat week but I'm still trying to get my protein elsewhere. Surprisingly, I don't miss the meat.


----------



## redblurr

Potatoes, sausage & chicken with rich, 3 donuts, and shrimp soup. Now i'm hungry lol.


----------



## Barette

@melodie
^its a very easy craving to get over! You learn its the spices and sauces that make it so yummy, and that you can just have those spices and sauces with veggies. Now, sugar and carbs on the other hand, those are hard to forget...

Me today (on phone so its lazy):

Oatmeal with pumpkin and pumpkin seeds and half a banana. Smoothie (half banana ginger berries).

Lunch we went out. I had a salad (lettuce, raisins, apple slices, cabbage, carrots, walnuts with lemon and olive oil as a dressing). Babaganoush and rice! Yum.

Dinner was a three parter D:
-carrots chopped up with celery and peanut butter.
-a small sweet potato and roasted brussel sprouts and cabbage. Followed by some raspberries.
-mom wanted to go out, so I said **** it and went. Shared her babaganoush (****in love that babaganoush) hummus and cucumber tomato dish with tapioca bread (wheat free, because that little fact totally negates my day lol). Followed by some caramel flan cause **** it.

TotL for the day: 2400, which I would be upset about, but I worked like 6 hours today of walking and moving around, so I can handle the extra calories and just maintain. Plus it was a day filled with babaganous, so who can complain?


----------



## AceEmoKid

peanut butter sandwich, two slices of cantaloupe, apple juice x 2, bottled water, a burrito, steamed spinach, and a handful of peanuts.


----------



## Noca

Melodies0fLife said:


> Well, I stayed home from work today... I need a few days off anyways.
> 
> Morning: Summer is here and the fruits are getting cheaper; which means smoothies everyday, all day until winter again!! Oatmeal smoothie with strawberries (including the berries' green leaves! ), frozen mango, mini bananas, an extremely ripe nectarine, some Greek yogurt, almond butter, and soy milk/water mixture. Yum.
> Mid-morning: Dried jack fruit.
> Noon: Cheese, tomatoes, microgreens between two slices of zucchini bread.
> Night: I made sushi rolls!! They are vegetarian... carrots, cucumbers, marinated shiitake mushrooms, and natto beans. Yum. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Night class: People brought in food for the last day of the semester. I bypassed the massive amounts of chocolate chip cookies/cakes/chips and instead, got a mini tortilla roll made up of blueberry cream cheese, mozzarella cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, and what appeared to be deli turkey meat. Interesting combination... never thought of putting sweet cream cheese in a savory roll before. Also had snap peas, baby carrots, plum tomatoes, and a raw broccoli. I used to hate snap peas, both cooked and raw but for some reason, this time, I loved eating them raw!! I guess my taste buds are changing again. Broccoli on the other hand, I prefer cooked...


Are sushi rolls hard to make? Like I know you can buy the seaweed wrap to roll them in, but how do you make all the rice stick together like they do at the sushi places?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Noca said:


> Are sushi rolls hard to make? Like I know you can buy the seaweed wrap to roll them in, but how do you make all the rice stick together like they do at the sushi places?


The first time I ever made them (one year ago), it turned out to be a mess. This was actually my second time attempting and it turned out much better. They're not that hard; it's easier to make if you have a sushi rolling mat. There are both plastic and wood ones; I use a plastic one because it's easier to clean up afterwards. Try to use short grain rice (they are stickier variety) + some rice vinegar + a little sugar and salt or Japanese mirin, mix well/smoosh them together and be sure to cool the rice off completely before rolling. When applying rice on the seaweed (seaweed must be smooth side down, hot dog position), use only about 1/2-3/4 cup, evenly spread it on the rice leaving about 1-2 inches at the end. My rice actually didn't fill the seaweed completely; there were spots of seaweed showing. Then line small layers of filling and roll towards the end of the seaweed with no rice, squeezing every single time you roll it forward. This website explains it best on how to roll!!

http://makemysushi.com/index.php/How-to-make-sushi/maki-roll.html

I think I'm going on a sushi craze right now. I want to use avocado and crab/shrimp salad next time; maybe use pickled plum/radishes or maybe even make Korean kimbap instead.


----------



## Barette

I'm aiming to stay <1000 calories today.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin, a mashed up banana, and pumpkin/sunflower seeds.
---75+50+100+150=*375*

*Lunch:* Romaine lettuce, cucumbers, 1/2 an avocado, an egg, and tomatoes. Some berries as a side (having fresh tomatoes pop in my mouth just screams SUMMER!).
---20+20+100+190+20+100=*450*

*Dinner:* Rest of my hummus/babaganoush/cucumber tomato stuff from last night. Also a big carrot and big celery stalk. Followed by 1/2 grapefruit for dessert.
---200+50+30=*280*

*Total for the day: 1105*

I didn't stay under 1000 but I had an 8 hour shift today, and I'm on my feet for the entirety of it (minus a 30 minute lunch) so I think the 105 is gone from that. So yay! I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I made some rice and put fruit salad on top (in the pan) then sprinkled some ham and then a tiny bit of cinnamon - not because any of that makes _any _ sense but because it was all just there and I was like why the **** not?

Also ate toast and cocopops.

Don't be me kids.


----------



## Zendo

*Breakfast:*

Porridge with milk and some honey squeezed on top
1 x glass orange juice

Snack: 1 x banana

*Lunch:*

2 x Fajita wraps, each with sliced cucumber, tomato, ham, 1/4 tin tuna, potato salad
1 x Camomile and spearmint cup of tea

*Dinner:*

2 x Fresh beef burgers (about 26g protein in each, woohoo!), chips and mixed vegetables

Snack: Apple

--------------------
As well as all the above I drink about 8-10 glasses of water throughout the day.

I started going to the gym about 3 weeks ago and the fat is slowly starting to come off. I go every other day for 1-1.5 hours and do 15 mins cardio (running), 30-45 mins weights, 15-20 mins cardio (running). I plan to add cycling into my routine on my "off" days from the gym. Weighing myself every few days is kind of depressing actually and something I need to get out of the habit of doing. I can see my muscles forming and my shape getting better already which is a great motivator. Still want those pounds to come off though!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: smoothie made up of papaya, mango, strawberries, a mini banana, coconut flakes, ground oatmeal and almond and water. 
Mid morning: slice of zucchini bread 
Noon: Japanese cabbage pancake with picked ginger and Natto beans cand an apple for dessert. Then my workplace had an ice cream social event. Of course I didn't want to be left out so I had a bit of the vanilla ice cream which was one of the tastiest vanilla ice cream I've eaten so far; there was actually vanilla seeds in it!! 
Afternoon: some baked potato wedges I made the other day and I also finished the cabbage pancake. 
Night: two mini bananas and I shared some with my dog. That dog can eat anything. Lol


----------



## catcharay

Limited eating today cos yest evening i pigged out on a cheesebuger n fries

1 banana
1 coffee
2 x green tea
Few pieces of red meat
1 poached egg, rocket a few bites of crostini
few almonds
1 small bowl celery soup 
Dinner should be light

tomorrow was supposed to be my allocated pigfest to coincide with seeing godzilla on the big screen. My discilpline w food has been off the handle. (((

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## forever21

A pizza slice and granola bar with some Gatorade.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Peanut butter sandwich, 2 slices of cantaloupe, apple juice, bean and cheese burrito, handful of tortilla chips, horchata, and garlic fries as a late night unhealthy binge snack.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Morning - 2 sachets of Apple and Cinnamon flavoured oats,
1 peanut butter sandwich.

Lunch - Toasted cheese sandwich with chicken.

Dinner - 2 toasted cheese sandwiches with tuna and chicken.

Other - Small bowl of ice cream.

Drinks other than water - 2 cups of Pepsi, 1 cup of Milo, and 1 cup of coffee with milk and 2.5 spoons of sugar.


----------



## cmed

- smoothie: spinach, broccoli, frozen blueberries and mangoes, 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein
- 3 eggs
- 1 potato (i just microwaved it for 6 minutes and ate it like that)
- a couple of handfuls of smoked chocolate-flavored almonds
- half of a pineapple
- a banana with peanut butter

About to make another smoothie (same as the first one) and unsure what I will eat for dinner. Probably nothing. Not really hungry.


----------



## bonz

Morning: 3 egg omelette with onion and avocado.
Lunch: A few rice cakes with avocado and peanut butter.
Snacks: Roasted almonds with yoghurt, apple, carrot, handful of macadamias.
Dinner: Brown rice with pan fried chicken along with yoghurt.
2x coffee.
2+litres of water.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Before my run--3 slices of papaya. After the run--cooked oats with some fresh mango, coconut, and papaya.
Noon: After shopping at the farmer's market, I was starving and ate some Chinese mustard greens/tofu soup. Then I cooked and had some lentils with cabbage, sauerkraut and thyme.
Afternoon: Baked and ate a slice of Chai Pumpkin Bread. Substituted a few stuff but still soooo yummyyyyy... It tastes like something you'd buy at a bakery/specialty bread store. Never knew you could use tea bag contents in baking but it makes sense; tea, especially chai tea is just made up of different spices!!
Night: Yet to be decided.


----------



## Barette

*Yesterday:*

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, sunflower seeds, and 1/2 banana. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger).

*Lunch:* Went out for Turkish! Had the entire basket of homemade bread, fish kofte, falafels, rice, salad, stuffed grape leaves, and stuffed eggplant. NO SHAME.

*Dinner:* Skipped dinner because of lunch. Wasn't hungry anyway.

*Total for the day: 2000*


----------



## Barette

So far today:

A lot. I took my second ever bong hit last night and it was very veeeery strong and I pretty much passed out, but now that I'm up I can't stop eating. So I'm keeping track but idk, I just want so much food... So idk what my calorie total may end up being.

Breakfast: Oatmeal with pumpkin, sunflower seeds, and 1/2 banana. Then 5 dates, then 2 eggs and some berries, then mung bean pasta with sauteed bell peppers asparagus artichokes and shiitake mushrooms. I want more but I'm trying to control myself D: and its not even 10!!

Lunch: blueberry vegan wheat free buckwheat pancakes. Were so good!!! Drizzled with a ton of syrup!!! AND a big thick sausage link. I was so ravenous I even ate meat. Now I'm stuffed though and don't feel a buzz anymore so hopefully I'm good. But jeez, I couldn't stop.

Total so far:1700 and its not even 2.
Edit: ended up not eating the rest of the day, so I'm solidly at 1700! Yay.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Half of a smoothie containing mangoes, a mini banana, strawberries, flaxseeds, and almond milk.
Noon: I made and ate a roll of Korean kimbap (seaweed rice roll with spinach, shiitake mushroom, egg, pickled radish, shredded carrots as stuffing). Felt kinda nauseous all morning so I didn't eat much. Then I felt like maybe a peach would help so I ate one I bought from the farmer's market the other day and then also had a mini baybel cheese to "clear my mouth". Yum.... felt better afterwards.

Not sure about dinner. I might skip if I don't feel well by then.

Night: Well, I skipped eating with family but I did eat some leftover cabbage/lentils/sauerkraut stir fry and also had a small yellow mango and a slice of Chai pumpkin bread I made the other day.


----------



## catcharay

Today is good so far. 
Oats w honey
1 coffee
1 green tea
almonds heapful
Dried apples handful
1 banana
soup soon to follow for afternoon snack

yest. Was a shameless binge.( blueberry cheesecake n salted caramel macarons. Omgomg i understand the commotion for this $3 a piece cookie

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> So far today:
> 
> A lot. I took my second ever bong hit last night and it was very veeeery strong and I pretty much passed out, but now that I'm up I can't stop eating. So I'm keeping track but idk, I just want so much food... So idk what my calorie total may end up being.
> 
> Breakfast: Oatmeal with pumpkin, sunflower seeds, and 1/2 banana. Then 5 dates, then 2 eggs and some berries, then mung bean pasta with sauteed bell peppers asparagus artichokes and shiitake mushrooms. I want more but I'm trying to control myself D: and its not even 10!!
> 
> Lunch: blueberry vegan wheat free buckwheat pancakes. Were so good!!! Drizzled with a ton of syrup!!! AND a big thick sausage link. I was so ravenous I even ate meat. Now I'm stuffed though and don't feel a buzz anymore so hopefully I'm good. But jeez, I couldn't stop.
> 
> Total so far:1700 and its not even 2.
> Edit: ended up not eating the rest of the day, so I'm solidly at 1700! Yay.


Wait, you got high? I know I get extremely hungry when I'm high and want to eat everything in existence.


----------



## RRAAGGEE

Tacos from taco bell.


----------



## scooby

gunner21 said:


> Wait, you got high? I know I get extremely hungry when I'm high and want to eat everything in existence.


When I used to smoke I was the opposite. Eating things just felt like eating glue and I preferred to just not eat at all. Didn't really get hungrier than usual.


----------



## aquariusrising

About two sips of a apricot yoghurt drink
A whole trolli gummi lunch
Large glass of milk
I think a few cups of tea?
Two sesame seed rolls with continental frankfurters in them
About 20 purple seedless grapes
About two sips of a raspberry soda
Small bowl of stew... Meat and potatoes. 

Sounds healthy..sort of. Just a good day.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Wait, you got high? I know I get extremely hungry when I'm high and want to eat everything in existence.


Very high. It was my first real attempt with a bong (the past few times I didn't take very much in, I wanted to look cool and not cough and I knew if I took a lot in that I would cough) and what the f***ity f***. I went into another world and then just passed out. I don't smoke much but when I do I go light and don't get very hungry, but after I woke up and got back home I could've killed, skinned, roasted, and eaten an entire elephant. I'm okay never smoking like that again, lol, that was just too much for me.


----------



## EternalTime

So far: 
-a pack of blueberry poptarts 
-a small portion of a mini bag of chips my friend had on our field trip


----------



## Barette

Today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, 1/2 banana, sunflower seeds. Smoothie (1/2 banana, berries, ginger).

*Lunch:* I went grocery shopping at Whole Foods and treated myself to some sushi. So when I got home I had sushi with a salad (romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, and 1/2 avocado). 1/2 grapefruit for dessert.

*Snack:* 10 dates with peanut butter and berries.

Dinner: My mom got an award at her museum, and I felt cute and it was nice out, so we went out to celebrate! I had tortilla chips with salsa, Mahi mahi with mango salsa and cabbage, and a tamale (which was amazing). Followed by a walk to a froyo shop! I didn't have very much of that though. I gain every summer , because its so nice out, all I want to do is go out have fun and finish it with a delicious meal! I've been better at controlling myself, so I don't think I'll gain from this one overdone meal. And now I'm too broke to go out again! So the eating out should be more controlled.

*Total for the day so far: 2500*

Oh well!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: No time to make smoothies so I grabbed 2 peaches, 1 nectarine and 1 mini banana from the fruit bowl along with a mini baybel cheese and a slice of sweet potato bread for breakfast.
Noon: A lettuce-tomato-onion vinaigrette salad my mom made the other night with a couple of cubes of beef. After seeing how I've been turning vegetarian over the past few weeks, I guess my mom is worried if I'm getting enough protein. Oh and I also had some lentils, cabbage, and sauerkraut stir fry.
Afternoon: My co-worker generously gave me 5 dried apricots. They tasted great. 
Night: A few pieces of the veggie kimbap I made the other day (seaweed, brown rice, carrots, mushrooms, spinach, egg, pickled radish) and also the last bit of the mustard greens/tofu soup plus a little bit of salmon. Dessert was two european cookies from the gigantic box of mixed cookies that my mom received from her friend.

Despite eating all that, my diet analysis app says I'm only eating 1175 kcals... -_- And I thought I overestimated while inputting the food amounts too. No wonder I'm not getting enough nutrients for energy. I need to eat more. :x It also says I'm not getting enough calcium and iron. Looks like eggs will be for breakfast tomorrow...


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/4 cup dry oatmeal with 1/8th cup raisins and 1/2 banana, also 1/4 cup pumpkin seeds. Other 1/2 banana and some raspberries and blackberries. 
---75+100+65+180+75=*495*

Lunch: 8 dates with peanut butter and a salad with an egg.

Dinner: took a mini day trip, got pistachio gelato, felt guilty, but ended up with food poisoning so I can't eat any more anyway! Nature's way of making be get back on track. And now I know, I am definitely allergic to pistachios.

Total for the day: 1600


----------



## Noca

Yesterday I had.

Nutrition packed fruit, protein smoothie with cold pressed walnut oil and lactose free milk

2 x bowls of organic gluten free cereal with 2% lactose free milk, walnuts and fruit on top(bananas or raspberries)

2 x brown rice gluten free wraps with chicken, red peppers, and rice noodles.

roasted sweet potatoes, pork tenderlion, brown potatoes, and my own selection of spices and sauce

orange juice

2 x 2 egg, turkey, cheese, gluten free sandwich

lots of water

bowl of homemade chili


----------



## Noca

fruit protein smoothie

gluten free organic cereal with 2% lactose free milk, walnuts and raspberries

2 eggs on toasted gluten free bread, gluten free turkey, cheese, ketchup

bowl of homemade chili

protein bar

brown rice gluten free wrap with broccoli, spinach, hashbrowns with turmeric, garlic powder, sea salt, black pepper, onion flakes, feta cheese, and hummus

bowl of raspberries

homemade shredded hashbrowns with turmeric, garlic, sea salt and black pepper, dried onion flakes with crumbled feta and olive oil

another bowl of homemade chili

the adventures of the bottomless pit...


----------



## KiwiGirl

A 45gm protein bar, 2 pita pockets with chicken and soup for dinner.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Swiss chard and egg plus one small yellow mango.
Noon: Leftover kimbap with some "ice cream" I made using Greek yogurt, frozen banana, frozen strawberries and flaxseed with a little almond butter.
Night: Baked potatoes with this one sweet sour spicy jalapeno sauce that I made. Oh my gah! So yum.

Net cals: 1422


----------



## catcharay

I ate small indulgents today: tic tacs and a crunchie bar just minutes before 

but the rest was okay

a bowl of grapes
1 banana 
2 x coffee
1 green tea 
apple chips 
some almonds
quarter pack of rice crackers
handful dried apples
spiced baked hoki fish fillets w chickpea salad
some portuguese chicken
about to have another green tea

Yest I had a late night sweets craving which won out; 4 oat cookies and a quarter of rocky road


----------



## EternalTime

So far- 
2 Oatmeal poptarts, one black coffee, and an egg, bacon, and cheese biscuit. 
Just eating fruit for lunch to make up for overeating on breakfast.


----------



## Barette

Breakfast: A banana and peanut butter.

Lunch: skipped it. Still felt really sick.

Later: around 5 I got really hungry and had carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter and raisins. 

Dinner: bhurma or dhurma or w/e its called (eggplant with tomatoes, with artichokes and peas and brussel sprouts) over rice.

Dessert: a cup of raspberries and blackberries.

Total for the day: 1200


----------



## tbyrfan

Just made a smoothie with spinach, blueberries, a banana, greek yogurt, almond milk, and chia seeds. Discovered that chia seeds taste and feel gross. uke


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A flaxseed, almond milk, banana, strawberries, mango yogurt smoothie thing. 
Noon: Yet more leftover veggie kimbap with pickled ginger. 
Afternoon: Two papaya slices and a mini baybel cheese.
Night: I made Thai red coconut veggie curry using light coconut milk, tofu, lots of carrots, sweet potato, yam, onion, zucchini, mushrooms, and basil leaves. Ate it with some brown rice. 

Net calories: 1078

Might have something else later. Maybe...


----------



## catcharay

I finished my assignment and it's all dusted. It's not to my potential but I feel like eating celebratory type-foods anyways to mark the end of this slimy assignment (the culprit for my stress; though I'm not denying partial blame)..

Woke at 6am and waited til 9
Hogged on a full bowl of red grapes
1 coffee
1 tea
Hoki fillets and chickpea salad
Almond nuts small handful
Peanuts small handful
1 mandarin
Tomato thyme chicken thigh fillets w broad beans and carrots
Hoki fish fillets
Crunchie bar (? hmm)
More tea is a given


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Not working today... so far:

Early morning: A mini banana.
Mid-morning: After shopping at the farmer's market, I made tofu-egg scramble with swiss chard and a side of a whole ataulfo mango plus blackberries. YUM. Side note... Interesting observation today. I went to the grocery store for some crab meat (for my next sushi adventures) but when I passed by the beef/pork section, I immediately got nauseous and had to turn around ASAP... the smell, the look of it.... Yep, there's no doubt about it. I'm up to 80% vegetarian right now and that percentage is increasing. Lol.










Noon: Baked potato jalapeno sauce, cabbage, and cucumbers.
Afternoon: A navel orange. Then I made sushi (Brown rice, avocado, crab, cucumber, steamed carrots, and soft light cheese) and ate a few pieces of that.
Night: Another ataulfo mango and a kiwi.

Net kcals: 1432


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Banana with peanut butter.
---*250*

*Lunch:* was starving! was in a town with one of my favorite restaurants and had some tapas. Brussel sprouts, spicy calamari with beans and arugala, baked eggplant, and lentil stew. I was so hungry!
---*1000*

*Dinner:* Cabbage, broccoli, red potatoes, bell pepper, onion, and garlic roasted in olive oil. Side of a smoothie (blackberries, raspberries, almond mlk).
---120+150+40+75=*385*

*Late night meal:* Carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter and raisins. 
---*370*

*Total for the day: 2000*

I cleaned for about 3 hours, so idk how much that burned. I'm hoping to go to the gym but I still feel a bit off since my food poisoning, so idk if I will.


----------



## Noca

so far today...

Super fruit protein smoothie

bowl of gluten free organic cereal with lactose free 2% milk, raspberries, walnuts, and half a sliced banana

Cinnamon french toast turkey bacon and egg(2 eggs) sandwich with sauteed sweet red peppers and sliced shallots with 2 cheeses, and a little ontario pure maple syrup medium. I used gluten free turkey natural slices along with the same for the bacon.

OJ

Savory Sage Chicken with brown rice and lightly steamed broccoli florets.

lots of water

going to go eat some more


----------



## Barette

failoutboy said:


> How do you eat vegetables all the time? I am trying to eat more vegetables and I end up hungry and with a headache. They don't provide much energy!


They have fiber, and I make sure to eat them with a fat so that I get more full. Plus, veggies are so low calorie so it may take a bunch of veggies to feel full, but it's for not many calories but with a nice nutritious punch!


----------



## Barette

Today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin, pumpkin seeds, 1/2 banana, raisins.
---75+50+180+50+130=*485*

_*Workout:* I still don't feel well from my food poisoning, so I just walked for two miles then used the bike for 20 minutes.
---*370*_

*Lunch:* Sauteed broccoli, onion, garlic, artichokes, brussel sprouts, & tomatoes. Raspberries for dessert.
---120+100+200=*420*

*Snack:* 3/4 banana with peanut butter.
---100+100=*200*

*Snack:* Work break. Had tomatoes & celery with peanut butter.

*Dinner:* Salad (romaine lettuce, tomatoes, and hazelnuts w/ vinegar) and a smoothie (ginger, almond milk, and berries). Followed by some peanut butter and raisins.
---30+20+150+30+100+150=*480*

*Total for the day: 1680*


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: Fruits~yellow nectarine, 1.5 peaches, navel orange, and a mini banana.
Noon: My homemade california sushi roll (brown rice, avocado, crab, cucumber, steamed carrots, and soft cheese) with pickled ginger.
Afternoon: Thai veggie curry (light coconut milk, carrots, shiitake mushrooms, potatoes, sweet potatoes, onion, zucchini, tofu, basil leaves) and braised fish eggs.
Night: More fruits~blackberries, a ataulfo mango, a slice of papaya followed by a baybel cheese and 2 european cookies. 

Net kcals (after jogging up stairs): 1157

I usually climb up my workplace stairs only once daily but today, I had so much energy, I went two times--one during morning break and one in the afternoon, about 13 minutes up and down each time. That's like 50 floors. XD I'm loving this sudden new energy I'm getting from my diet changes/exercise routine!


----------



## gunner21

failoutboy said:


> How do you eat vegetables all the time? I am trying to eat more vegetables and I end up hungry and with a headache. They don't provide much energy!


Same here! I've tried the low carb diet where I was only consuming 50g carbs from grains and wheat and the rest from veggies/fruits and it left no energy for intense workouts. It's not for me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Peanut butter sandwich, half a mug full of apple juice, grapes, and salad.


----------



## happytina

missed my usual afternoon snack and had a small breakfast because I woke up at 11:30am and we were having lunch at 12.

Oh and my daily calories (maintaining amount) always add up to around 2200-2300  I'm vegetarian and aspiring vegan btw
(ps I used to be "anorexic" in a way, well I lost weight really fast and wanted to stay that way but then they said I needed to gain it all back again soooo I did on my own and I'm fully recovered now, mentally and physically!)

bfast: apple and a banana – about 170

Lunch: ryebread with 1 banana, 6 cherry tomatoes, 1 sweet red pepper, 300g cooked fine green beans and carrots 

Snack: 5 carrots

dinner: 2 HUGE bowls of vegetarian chilli made with tomato sauce, celery, carrots, red kidney beans, and corn, as well as a thick corn tortilla on the side and a lot of lettuce. 

night snack: cookie dough quest bar :love 2 bananas, 1 apple, 1 large mango, 1 soda pop ice cream, and 2 white rabbit milk candies. – 

Stiiiill gonna have a bit more because why not!


----------



## happytina

*random question*

*Is anyone on here looking into or currently doing the 801010 raw vegan or rawtill4 diet/lifestyle?*

I'm already almost doing it apart from having a quest bar daily, but once I run out of those I'll be doing the raw till 4 - it already is making me feel amaaazing. Except my parents think it's so strange and won't let me.. Oh well haha.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

breakfast: corn flakes
lunch: subway(sub, Dorito's, lemonade drink)


----------



## JeruHendrix

I had some sort of casserole with rice, spinach, chicken, and mushrooms it was pretty good. Followed it up with a cigarette and some Dr. Pepper.


----------



## AceEmoKid

A baked potato with chives, iced coffee, and a small side salad (w/baby tomatoes, caesar dressing, croutons, and bits of cheese).


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning: A banana, flaxseed, and almond milk smoothie; a whole mango, peach, and baybel cheese.
Noon: Leftover bits of sushi (california roll), lentil-cabbage-sauerkraut stir fry and blackberries for dessert.
Afternoon: A navel orange and some dried jackfruit.
Night: Finally finish with the Thai vegetable curry (carrots, sweet potato, potatoes, tofu, mushrooms, zucchini)

Net kcals: 1189 

According to my diet analysis app, ironically, my diet this week amounted to exactly 60% carb, 25% fat, and 15% protein. I am pleased with this week.


----------



## Barette

Too lazy to do the whole day. It's about *1850.* Not all clean (went to a farmer's market, my mom bought some cookies so of course i had one (they were big, oatmeal chocolate chip--with cranberries!--- with is my ultimate weakness). Then at my job I bought some ginger candies to replace the ones I ate last week, and of course I had some of them. SO GOOD. they burn so nicely.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Today...

Morning: Mango, peach, nectarine; also had warm almond milk mixed with 1 egg yolk beaten with a teaspoon of coconut sugar and some cinnamon/vanilla extract. 
Noon: A slice of papaya and also, since it's Sunday, I treated myself to a slice of cassava cake. Yum! Then I cooked Japanese satsuma age no nimono (fish cakes and tofu simmered with bamboo shoots, carrots, and mini satoimo roots.)
Afternoon: Blackberries, blueberries, and then my sister got me Vietnamese che (basically, different types of tapioca, jello, mung beans, pinto beans, taro drowned in light coconut milk) so I ate half of that.
Night: Hot pot with family--yu choy vegetables, mushrooms, squid, lots of mussels, sturgeon fish, and a bit of sliced kobe beef. 

Total kcals: Despite eating all that, my portions were very tiny so it only turned out to 1220.


----------



## Barette

Went into NYC! I walked around for 7 hours so I probably burned off the excess that I ate. Basically---

Oatmeal, 1/2 apple, pumpkin seeds, and pumpkin puree. Smoothie (1/2 apple, berries, ginger, water)

Szechuan restaurant! A small bit of dumpling (w/out the meat) with peanut sauce, sauteed eggplant with some sauce, vegetarian spring roll, scallion pancake, rice, and spicy shrimp (we all shared plates and appetizers). plenty of delicious sauces on everything too!

Apple caramel delight thing from a coffee shop. 

1/2 big soft pretzel.


----------



## Barette

I fit into a size 4 now  What good motivation to eat well again! Yesterday was a treat but I need to keep my treats down to a minimum. I've been doing better with not eating for the rest of the day when I overindulge. Yesterday I wanted more food when I came back home just for the sake of eating food, but didn't give in! yay.

*Breakfast:* Apple with peanut butter.
---100+200=*300*

*Lunch:* Carrots chopped up with peanut butter and raisins x2 It's just such a delicious combo... would've been better with celery but I'm all out. Funny (/weak) to eat all that after saying I need to control myself.
---80+400+260=*740*

*Dinner:* Greens mix with roasted brussel sprouts, steamed broccoli, fruit salad (berries w/ kiwi) and 1/2 sweet potato. (mid work meal so I made it ahead of time, so my day's mapped out calorie wise (hopefully... if I'm capable of controlling myself!!)
---30+100+40+80+150=*400*

*Edit:* I didn't control myself. I was at work for most of the day and just was so starving for no reason. Walked over to Trader Joe's during my break and bought/ate a **** load of trail mix and some ginger candies D: I ****ing love ginger candies!!!
---*790*

*Total for the day: 2200*

Big day. But I did have work for 8 hours where I stand on my feet, so I think I burned those 200 over like 8 hours.


----------



## HanSolo

Bought bologna for 1st time in years, it was real cheap and I'm extra broke. 2.3 cals/gram, but it only has like 8% protein, its garbage left over meat.

Bologna+ketchup

Homemade pancakes + unsweetened apple sauce
-flour
-white and brown sugar
-soy milk powder
-red wheat bran
-1 tea bag contents
-Cinnamon
-ginger
-chocolate milk mix
-baking powder
-salt
-water


----------



## Sparkli

BREAKFAST: 1 cup diced pineapple (about 70 calories)
LUNCH: 1.5 cups rasberries and blackberries (about 80 calories) 
SNACK: some all-fruit salad (about 80 calories worth) 
one giant apple (90 calories) 

Total: 320 calories. 

My stupid stomach is bothering me again, and during weeks like this I don't eat nearly enough. I might have some dry toast later, if I'm up for it.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: Greek yogurt with pumpkin puree, cinnamon, flaxmeal, and stevia; 6 pistachios
Dinner: Nutribullet blast (spinach, turnip greens, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, squash, asparagus, mushrooms, red cabbage, carrots, onions, garlic, apple cider vinegar, cayenne, and chia seeds) topped with zero calorie shiritaki noodles and garbanzo beans
Other: 3 strawberries, 2 sticks of celery


----------



## Noca

Amethyst Forest said:


> Dinner: Nutribullet blast (spinach, turnip greens, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, squash, asparagus, mushrooms, red cabbage, carrots, onions, garlic, apple cider vinegar, cayenne, and chia seeds) topped with zero calorie shiritaki noodles and garbanzo beans


How bad does that mixture taste may I ask?


----------



## JLupul

Woke up: w-grain penne with mixed vegis and some sexy sauce
protein shake
apple, bannana
protein shake
dinner: eggs lol
a bunch cereal sesh at night, and various junk food
drank milk or water a bunch of times too

nothing groundbreaking


----------



## Noca

So after eating like a horse ~3600-4200 calories a day since February or even January, I only gained 0.5lbs. During that time I eliminated bread from my diet. Two weeks ago, when I started volunteering and needing something to eat quick, because I was too tired to cook, I started adding bread back into my diet. During that two weeks I gained 2.5 lbs, which is now my highest weight in 8 months. There you have it folks, the weight gain associated with bread.

Mind you the bread I eat other than the maybe 4 subs I've had in this 2 week period, was just 90 calorie per slice pieces of bread, for which I usually would have 2 of.

I guess for those looking to lose weight, simply cut out the bread, it makes you fat.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Noca said:


> How bad does that mixture taste may I ask?


It's actually not bad at all. The vegetables on their own are actually quite neutral, so the concoction pretty much tastes like whatever spices and seasonings I add. I add lemon for some zing, cayenne and black pepper for a bit of kick, nutritional yeast for a bit of a cheesy/savory flavor, and various herbs and spices such as basil, oregano, rosemary, thyme, marjoram, garlic powder, caraway, etc.

I do this because it actually "unlocks" a lot of nutrients from the vegetables that would otherwise just pass on through since many of them are locked within the fibers which must be mechanically broken down (either by pureeing or by spending a ridiculous amount of time chewing), as the digestive enzymes are not capable of this. As weird as it all sounds, though, it is actually quite tasty, and I definitely have noticed an improvement in my energy levels since I've started doing it.


----------



## scooby

So far, for Breakfast

3 eggs, 3 pieces of bacon and 3 vegetable sausages (tomato, garlic, basil)


----------



## cosmicslop

Coffee with cream and coconut oil.
Steak, sauteed mushrooms, boiled okra. nothing fancy.
i'm probably going to drink some chicken broth later.


----------



## AceEmoKid

peanut butter sandwich, cantaloupe, iced tea, then an almagam of leftovers from memorial day lunch yesterday (corn, pasta, beans, bread, and a deviled egg).


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit smoothie

bowl of gluten free cereal with a banana sliced, walnuts, milk, honey

3 eggs on a slice of toasted gluten free bread, some cheese, few slices of ham, homemade hashbrowns

protein bar

OJ and lots of water

BBQed chicken breast, purple and orange sweet potatoes, sweet onions, sweet red peppers, broccoli, carrots, basil, garlic, avocado oil, canola oil and other spices

Another plate of the BBQ chicken meal

My range started pouring smoke out of the oven door when I was cooking my breakfast this morning so I think its busted. I would have cooked more food otherwise.


----------



## Barette

I went into NYC again. Walked for 6 hours straight, literally no break except when I sat and ate, and that was 15 minutes. So I'm assuming that at 100 calories an hour (which is a very low guess, probably closer to 200 since I naturally walk fast), that's 600 calories I was able to expend.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and pumpkin seeds.
---150+100+180=*430*

*Lunch: *Greasy Szechuan take out (different restaurant this time than last time, but I still wanted Szechuan! yum!). Spring roll (was amazing), bok choy with mushrooms (was pretty good I guess), and rice. Followed by a strawberry cupcake. I didn't eat a lot of the food, I got stuffed so quickly, but I'll assume it was a lot (and I did eat the whole spring roll because it was perfect).
---*1500*

*Snack:* Went through Central Park and bought a gelato from a place nearby afterwards (saw so many people eating ice cream!).
---*250*

*Dinner:* Got home, had roasted broccoli, cabbage, and brussel sprouts over lettuce and a kiwi on the side. Afterwards I was still really hungry and had peanut butter with some raisins.
---120+120+40+100+50=*440*

*Total for the day: 2020*

I'm sure I burned those 20 and am just at 2000. I was in the sun walking all day.


----------



## catcharay

I'm in ultra health-mode because I have a scheduled seafood buffet to eat at (for bub's b'day). 

Morning was a big handful of dried Turkish apricots; it's going to be my new snack, cos they are so delectable and great for assuaging my sweet cravings!
Some sultanas and about 5 almonds
7 wafer chive crackers
Afternoon was Kale chips
Chicken and kale soup
2 x coffees
For dinner, it was brown rice Mediterranean style and more soup
And tea for the finale


----------



## freakishJesusfreak

i had toast and butter for dinner..


----------



## Barette

Omg my stomach is punishing me for the greasy take out and cupcake, but is also craving another spring roll like MAD. ughghufhgrirt it was so good.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and pumpkin seeds.
---150+100+180=*430*

*Lunch:* Roasted sweet potato and brussel sprouts with a baked apple and a salad (some kind of lettuce, kiwi, and chick peas). All topped with crushed hazelnuts to make it more filling.
---120+100+100+30+34+50+100=*534*

*Total for the day so far: 964*


----------



## Sparkli

BREAKFAST: about 1 1/3 of blackberries and rasberries (60 calories) 
LUNCH: sweet potato fries and a protein bar (470 calories)
SNACK: 1 cup pineapple (60 calories)
DINNER: Roast beef sandwich and half a cup of blue bell ice cream (500 calories)

TOTAL: 1090 calories. I need about 1700 a day, so I'm pretty far behind. Oops.


----------



## Noca

So far today...

2 slices of toasted gluten free cheese bread, 4 slices of ham shaven, 3 eggs. some cheese
and a little pure maple syrup

Left over roast pork tenderloin, orange and purple sweet potatoes, sweet onions, carrots, broccoli and avocado oil and spices

protein bar
protein fruit smoothie
roast beef, lettuce and cheese sandwich on whole wheat bread at the gym

2 eggs, and a plate of hashbrowns

some organic gluten free ketchup kettle chips

lots of water


----------



## Barette

Yesterday ended with a LOT of food (went to one of my favorite restaurants: involved crab cakes, wine, cheesecake, shrimp, pasta, bread, butter, etc etc). So... today I'm trying to be light. Trying.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with roasted strawberries and apples, with coconut.
---75+150+120=*345*

*Lunch:* **** load of trail mix (unsalted, unsugard, full fat yea buddy).
---*560*

*Dinner:* Undecided what I'll have if I do have anything. Might fast to make up for yesterday. Edit: had 1/8th cup dry quinoa with veggies (asparagus, peas, pepper, broccoli, garlic) and some kiwi and blue berries (we have so much fruit I need to finish it all).
---90+100+100=290

*Total for the day so far: 1195*


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with roasted berries and coconut. I'm probably destroying the vitamins in the berries when I roast them but omgjthgirh tastes so good.
---170+100+120=*390*

*Lunch:* Salad (romaine, chick peas, red onion, tomatoes, avocado, cucumber, vinegar, lemon) and 1/2 grapefruit.
---20+100+100+75+50=*345*

*Total for the day so far: 735*

Edit: Let's just say... I went out with a friend, had some drinks, ordered some food at one of the best restaurants in the city and... I did not control myself.

I'll blame it on my period (even though I don't have it).


----------



## AceEmoKid

A couple slices of cantaloupe, half a cup of apple juice, some leftover baked beans, a few pieces of pita bread dipped in garlic hummus (yum), leftover spaghetti with marinara sauce, and half a cup of iced tea.


----------



## Marko3

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with roasted berries and coconut.


yeah.. oatmeals... i like:yes


----------



## Barette

Since yesterday was so bad, I had to restrict today. But I really wasn't very hungry all day anyway.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
---170+100+180=*450*

_*Workout:* Treadmill, bike.
---*500*_

*Lunch:* Carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter. Kiwi and blueberries.
---50+200+100=*350*

*Dinner:* Salad (lettuce, red onions, 1/2 avocado, tomatoes, cucumber). 1/2 grapefruit.
---40+20+100+30+20+50=*260*

*Total for the day: 560*


----------



## Barette

I'm aiming to restrict more today but idk how I'll do.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and crushed walnuts.
---75+100+150=*325*

*Lunch:* Carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter.
---50+200=*250*

Dinner: Salad (lettuce, tomato, red onion, avocado, quinoa, red cabbage, cucumber, chick peas) and a small yam mashed up with a peach. Some ginger candies D: I love them so much.

Later: Came home and went out with my mom. Had vegan chili with wheat free bread and some of her sweet potato fries and ice cream. I need to curb my sweet tooth more, right now I'm aiming for just cutting out wheat again. At least I succeeded there? I've really fallen off.

*Total for the day so far: 2000*


----------



## h1nana1

eating instant noodles for lunch and rice+katsu chicken for dinner...


----------



## Unknown0001

Chocolate wafers, strawberry milk,rice with meat, salad , green tea , and a peach


----------



## cosmicslop

The heavy cream that was in the fridge was expiring yesterday so I had to use all of it instead of letting it go to waste.

Yesterday I made cauliflower 'mac and cheese,' chocolate mousse, and whipped cream. All supposedly low carb, but i feel i exceeded my carb intake with the surplus of heavy cream based food I made. I also had my daily coconut oil blended coffee now with butter as well. And I ate a few pickles because hey it's pickles.


----------



## cmed

- smoothie: spinach, broccoli, frozen blueberries, 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein
- another smoothie: oatmeal, honey, cacao powder, and a banana. I was getting sick of eating oatmeal every day, so I started blending and drinking it instead. Tastes much better, and just as filling
- a moderate serving of ground beef (didn't measure it, don't care lulz) 
- a banana with peanut butter
- another smoothie (same as the first one)
- made some whole wheat pasta (again, didn't measure)


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: Plain 0% Greek yogurt with chia seeds and cinnamon
Dinner: Mixed vegetables and greens with black beans, nori, cayenne, and flaxmeal
Snack: Sunflower seeds


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Carrots with celery chopped up with peanut butter.
---*250*

*Lunch:* Lentil soup with chickpeas.
---*300*

*Early dinner:* Salad (lettuce, cucumber, red onions, red cabbage, chick peas, tomatoes, with dressing (sesame oil, mustard, and vinegar)). Side of berries.
---20+50+120+100+150=*440*

*Late dinner:* Eggplant, tomatoes, onions, garlic, peppers, broccoli, and peas sauteed in oil. Apple.
---100+150+100+100=*450*

*Total for the day: 1440*


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter.
---40+300=*340*

*Lunch:* Went out. Wheat-free mediterranean pasta dish (quinoa pasta, sun-dried tomatoes, artichokes, spinach, olives, beans). Side salad. 
---200+200+150+20+20=*590*

*Snack:* Pear.
---*100*

*Total for the day: 1030*


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit smoothie
cinnamon french toast sandwich with over easy eggs, hashbrowns, cheese and maple syrup
slow cooker sweet and sour chicken, brown rice and veggies
another plate of sweet and sour chicken
water melon slice
lots of water
going to have another snack before bed


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> I'm aiming to restrict more today but idk how I'll do.
> 
> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and crushed walnuts.
> ---75+100+150=*325*
> 
> *Lunch:* Carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter.
> ---50+200=*250*
> 
> Dinner: Salad (lettuce, tomato, red onion, avocado, quinoa, red cabbage, cucumber, chick peas) and a small yam mashed up with a peach. Some ginger candies D: I love them so much.
> 
> Later: Came home and went out with my mom. Had vegan chili with wheat free bread and some of her sweet potato fries and ice cream. I need to curb my sweet tooth more, right now I'm aiming for just cutting out wheat again. At least I succeeded there? I've really fallen off.
> 
> *Total for the day so far: 2000*


I added bread back into my diet, and reduced my overall calorie intake by a good 800 calories or more and yet I managed to gain 3.5 lbs when I previously had not been able to. Cut out the bread if you wanna lose weight.


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> I added bread back into my diet, and reduced my overall calorie intake by a good 800 calories or more and yet I managed to gain 3.5 lbs when I previously had not been able to. Cut out the bread if you wanna lose weight.


I'm allergic to it so it makes me anxious and in pain and sick for a week or more after, so it's more for that lol. I'd like to lose more weight but by cutting out all bad foods, the trouble is avoiding them when socializing or just lowering dietary guidelines by letting loose.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Since I started using MyFitnessPal, I haven't really been posting here...

Morning: Pre-workout - 2 mini bananas with almond milk; after workout - Banana chocolate chia pudding with dates and a baybel light cheese; a cup of honey vanilla chamomile tea.
Noon: Chicken pan de sal bun, carrot and bell pepper wrapped in nori sheets, dipped in lime-mustard-peanut butter-miso sauce; a cup of korean brown rice tea.
Night: Baked tilapia with spinach, eggplant in garlic sauce and also brown rice.


----------



## Noca

Melodies0fLife said:


> Since I started using MyFitnessPal, I haven't really been posting here...
> 
> Morning: Pre-workout - 2 mini bananas with almond milk; after workout - Banana chocolate chia pudding with dates and a baybel light cheese; a cup of honey vanilla chamomile tea.
> Noon: Chicken pan de sal bun, carrot and bell pepper wrapped in nori sheets, dipped in lime-mustard-peanut butter-miso sauce; a cup of korean brown rice tea.
> Night: Baked tilapia with spinach, eggplant in garlic sauce and also brown rice.


We miss reading about your ridiculously healthy and delicious diet.


----------



## Barette

^We do!! Melodies, your posts always make me so hungry and jealous.

*Breakfast:* Apple with peanut butter.
---*400*

*Dinner: *Romaine lettuce, cucumber, red cabbage, and tomatoes with some oil and mustard mixed. Side of berries, then, a peach.
---120+100+80=*300*

Later dinner: Oatmeal with strawberries and blueberries, and some crumbled walnuts.
---170+100+180=450

*Total for the day: 1150*

I had an early dinner so I'll eat again later. Plus I need to go to the gym. Edit: ate, but proh won't workout lol


----------



## Barette

Yesterday ended with one of the best Mexican restaurants in the state so... let's just say today I had to restrict.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and crushed walnuts.
---150+100+180=*450*

*Lunch:* Roasted brussel sprouts and russet potatoes with broccoli and asparagus. Peach.
----*300*

*Snack:* My boss sent me to get us some coffees and it was free donut day at Dunkin' Donuts D: So I said sure and brought back munchkins and had some. Failed on the no wheat D: I've been having it too much recently.
---*350*

*Dinner:* Romaine lettuce with red cabbage, red onions, tomatoes, cucumber, and some other veggie. Cilantro! That was it. And something else... but it was a veggie.
---*150*

*Total for the day: 1250*

****ing free donut day... I didn't restrict a bit!


----------



## Barette

My stomach is bloated from the wheat from yesterday. Today I really need to avoid it, it hurts my tummy and isn't worth the momentary pleasure.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and crushed walnuts.
---150+100+180=*450*

*Lunch:* Roasted red potatoes, brussel sprouts, asparagus, and shiitake mushrooms. All roasted in flax seed oil. 
---350+40+120+50+20=*570*

*Dinner:* I have work so it's already prepared for my break. Salad (romaine, chick peas, avocado, cucumber, tomatoes, red onion, red cabbage, with some vinegar and sesame oil). Quinoa (1/8 cup, onion, pepper, peas).
---20+100+100+20+20+50+180+75=*565*

*Total for the day: 1585*

Edit:

I went out after work and ate a lot. And I had cookies at work that someone brought in. I am thoroughly disgusted with myself. I know there would be a point where I hit a wall and could not stand the transgression of my diet any longer, and the day has hit. I'm so upset and feel so disgusted with the food I've been eating (which for the most part has been at wonderful restaurants, and tonight's was some subpar place but that I still ate a lot at)and I just... I can't. I can't. I feel like vomiting to get ths slop out of my stomach but it's been too long. It is time to REGAIN control. REGAIN CONTROL. Tomorrow will be <500, and all clean. I am all clean from now on, vegan and clean. Vegan and clean. Vegan and clean.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
---*365*

*Lunch:* Small corn tortilla with 1/2 avocado, romaine, red onion, tomatoes, and cilantro. Apricot.
---*something*.

*Dinner:* Carrots and celery with peanut butter.
---*250*

*Later:* Had hunger, but the kind of hunger that is just so pervasive and almost painful (my body is getting used to the binges D: ). I had 2 tbs peanut butter, some raisins, and the rest of a cucumber in the fridge. Edit: Then a plum and cashews.
---*520*

*Total for the day: 1400* Had to make up for yesterday. Edit: Guess not, my restriction failed.


----------



## Noca

Not that healthy of a day since I worked today and didn't have have the energy or time to cook much

Super smoothie

3 eggs with black pepper

gluten free naturals bacon microwaved with lots of paper towel to soak the grease away

fresco pizza with spinach, chicken, red pepper, pesto and cheese, it was greasy so I used a whole load of napkins to soak up as much grease as i possibly could

half rack of ribs with mixed vegetables in rice

lots of water

I got more groceries so I will go back to cooking healthy tomorrow


----------



## P1e2

B=wheat toast, natural peanut butter, choc milk, coffee with cocoa, and water
L= mac n cheese, veggies, and dark choc, and water
snack= ritz crackers, 6 approx. and low fat cheese spread and water
S= chicken enchilada, some tortilla chips, water, choc milk and dark choc
No exercise today and did yard work yesterday and unpacked a few boxes, and did a little housework. Aw relaxing days are the best.


----------



## P1e2

Noca said:


> Not that healthy of a day since I worked today and didn't have have the energy or time to cook much
> 
> Super smoothie
> 
> 3 eggs with black pepper
> 
> gluten free naturals bacon microwaved with lots of paper towel to soak the grease away
> 
> fresco pizza with spinach, chicken, red pepper, pesto and cheese, it was greasy so I used a whole load of napkins to soak up as much grease as i possibly could
> 
> half rack of ribs with mixed vegetables in rice
> 
> lots of water
> 
> I got more groceries so I will go back to cooking healthy tomorrow


 The pizza sounds good except that it was greasy.


----------



## catcharay

Yesterday I had a buffet dinner for my b/f's early belated b'day dinner. Oysters, Chinese food, sushi, soups, lobster, cake, macarons!; just so much! After that I felt like my appetite would be sated for a long time, but then in the morning, I was already wistfully thinking about that cronut that I forfeited. This was the first time ever that I have experienced sharp pains from sheer gluttony. Basically, my b/f was placed on a joke embargo, cos the hysterical laughter would cause me to keel over in pain. 
But today I started afresh and clean 

Banana
2 x coffee
Lemon honey green tea
Handful almond nuts
Small handful sultanas
Soup from a packet 
Chicken pieces and spinach 
Green tea 
Lentil and assorted grain tomato soup with lean sausage

I'm ready for my last few exams and I'll celebrate with a simple coconut water juice box, most probably. No more buffets for me - forever.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with walnuts and berries.

*Lunch:* 2 small corn tortillas (really small! 50 cals each), each had 1/4 avocado, chick peas, romaine lettuce, tomatoes, red onion, and cilantro. Apricot.

*Snack:* Another corn tortilla with peanut butter and raisins. I've been craving corn-based foods so much lately (corn tortilla, corn bread, corn crackers... just where it's smoky and yummy).

Dinner: Went out with my mom. Overate again. I had a breakdown afterwards, went to the gym and burned off 550 of it before my knee hurt me too much, then I called my friend because I really am upset about how much control I've lost. He gave me amazing advice, and I'm going to just relax about it right now. I messed up, i've been messing up, but it's okay. it's okay. Tomorrow, no calorie restrictions. No worries. If I don't think I should eat a food, I won't eat it. Simple as that. I just. Won't. So I can eat as much as I want, just cleanly. My friend is going to start going to overeaters anonymous with me, too. It's been recommended to me that I go by a couple of professionals, but I thought i could handle it on my own, but I see I can't. I just can't, simple as that. So she and I are going to go to OA. And for now, I'm not going to keep giving the anxieties power by obsessing about it. I'lll just move on the best I can and just eat cleanly tomorrow, and that's all I can do.

*So far: 2370*


----------



## Noca

super protein fruit smoothie

another super protein fruit smoothie

a toasted sandwich with gluten free cheese bread, a slice of swiss cheese, 3 eggs, black pepper, 3 slices of gluten free ham style bacon instead of normal bacon, 2 slices of turkey, maple syrup, and sauteed red peppers, mushrooms, and sweet onions

homemade chicken sandwich using a BBQed white chicken breast on a whole wheat bun, with spinach, and lettuce and some BBQ sauce

side salad

lots of water

going to have a snack later on


----------



## Barette

Today I am not fretting about calories. I am still counting, obviously (that neurosis will never be killed), but it's not the #1 importance. Today is about relaxing about appetite and just eating clean. Just, eat, clean. That's what I'm focused on, in order to get back to where I'm not binging on bad foods and having anxiety attacks before/during/afterwards. I've gotten back into a bad place but I can get back out!

*Breakfast:* Asparagus, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and onion roasted in flax seed oil. 2 apricots.

*Lunch:* 1/4 cup oatmeal with blue/black/raspberries and 1/4 cup walnuts.

*Snack:* Big snack (/meal). A lot of carrots and celery chopped up with a lot of peanut butter and some raisins.

*Dinner:* A corn tortilla with some of a 1/2 avocado, tomatoes, cilantro, red onion, and bell pepper. Salad (romaine, red onion, red cabbage, chick peas, cilantro, tomatoes, rest of the half an avocado). Strawberries.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Peanut butter sandwich, half an iced coffee, two slices of cantaloupe, hot cheetos, and some weird as quesadilla slapped together for dinner (american cheese, spinach flavored tortilla, and super salty black beans....never again. I think the american cheese is what killed it) along with a cup of milk.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with walnuts and berries.

*Lunch:* Some salad (spinach, red onion, tomato, grilled mushroom) with brown rice.

*Dinner:* Small corn tortilla with chick peas, red onion, tomatoes, and broiled zucchini) with a salad (romaine, chick peas, tomatoes, red onion, cucumber), some red cabbage drizzled with some oil (same w/ salad), sweet potatoes, and 2 strawberries.

*Late night meal:* Fatty snack time. Corn tortilla with peanut butter, then went to the movies and afterwards got a coffee and some fancy expensive chocolate (that hurt my stomach so I only had a few bites). Apple, cashews. Fatty day! But all clean (chocolate was very dark! 70%! I'm counting it).

*Total for the day: 2000 *


----------



## sirbey

breakfast
8 oz of yogurt with kashi dark chocolate sea salt bar pbj on whole nut and oat bread and 2 scoop anabolic portien shake

after gym/lunch
sesame chicken and chicken pot stickers with tea and a nutrition bar
dinner
chicken breast with baked potato 
second dinner
buffalo burger on whole nut and oat breadd with spinach and nutrition bar
third dinner
broccoli stuffed chicken breast
before bed
2 scoop anabolic protien shake


usually eat more....


----------



## sirbey

Barette said:


> Dinner: Went out with my mom. Overate again. I had a breakdown afterwards, went to the gym and burned off 550 of it before my knee hurt me too much, then I called my friend because I really am upset about how much control I've lost. He gave me amazing advice, and I'm going to just relax about it right now. I messed up, i've been messing up, but it's okay. it's okay. Tomorrow, no calorie restrictions. No worries. If I don't think I should eat a food, I won't eat it. Simple as that. I just. Won't. So I can eat as much as I want, just cleanly. My friend is going to start going to overeaters anonymous with me, too. It's been recommended to me that I go by a couple of professionals, but I thought i could handle it on my own, but I see I can't. I just can't, simple as that. So she and I are going to go to OA. And for now, I'm not going to keep giving the anxieties power by obsessing about it. I'lll just move on the best I can and just eat cleanly tomorrow, and that's all I can do.
> 
> *So far: 2370*


huh? you seem to eat really well im confused


----------



## mezzoforte

Raspberry Yoplait Yogurt
A sausage biscuit
Lemonade

McDonald's:
10pc chicken nuggets
Double cheeseburger
Medium fries
Medium Strawberry Fanta

Popcorn
Pasta with cheese sauce and parmesan cheese sprinkled over it

A hotdog with bacon wrapped around it
Veggies (cauliflower and broccoli with a bit of cheese sauce)
Mashed potatoes
More of the pasta I had earlier
Lemonade

And I'll probably have a bag of Lay's chips before bed


----------



## Barette

sirbey said:


> huh? you seem to eat really well im confused


I shouldn't eat wheat but have been eating (& paying) for it, and eating out is just so many calories. I don't want all those calories!


----------



## Barette

Today---

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.

*Lunch:* No real lunch, I was home all day so it was just a lot of bored (/sad) snacking. Celery and carrots with peanut butter, 4 nectarines spread out with like 3/4 a cup of cashews. I think that was it. Oh! The rest of the chocolate from yesterday (dairy-free and 70% dark).

_*Workout:* Walked for 1 1/2 hours then did squats and some machines (arms/back---if you can call anything I did a workout). 
---*320*_

*Dinner:* 1/8 cup (dry) quinoa and with sauteed eggplant, tomatoes, peas, peppers, garlic, ginger, and onions (poor man's bhurtha), and some shredded red cabbage. Yummy!

*Total for the day: 1500*


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I shouldn't eat wheat but have been eating (& paying) for it, and eating out is just so many calories. I don't want all those calories!


Why shouldn't you eat wheat? allergic?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Why shouldn't you eat wheat? allergic?


Yes. I get stomach pains immediately or soon afterwards, bloat really big, and get a lot of bruises on my body for the week after.


----------



## Ladymalis

3 Strawberries a few grapes and a tum. Mann do I hate hangovers.


----------



## Noca

homemade hashbrowns

2 x protein fruit smoothies

brown rice with carrots, green beans, shredded sweet potato crisps and sweet and sour pork loin

an entire small gluten free pizza from PizzaPizza, with broccoli, chicken and pineapple

a bowl of fresh grapes and 2 slices of watermelon

lots of water

2 x gluten free protein nut bars

small glass of OJ


----------



## Noca

missamanda said:


> Many reasons. It's genetically modified beyond belief, raises the blood sugar more than any other carbohydrate (two slices of bread does the same to blood sugar as a candy bar, for example), and it causes inflammation in the gut. Many people are sensitive to it without knowing it and can't figure out the symptom connections and medicate for other things instead. But the gluten-free foods are a joke because they've just replaced the gluten with starches (other story). You should read into it... blew my mind when I started truly learning about this stuff.


The insulin response the body gives off to the ridiculously high glycemic levels of wheat is what causes the body to store it all as fat.


----------



## sirbey

breakfast
6 pound burrito from local diner
lunch
nutrition bar
before bed
2 scoop anobolic protien shake


----------



## sirbey

Barette said:


> I shouldn't eat wheat but have been eating (& paying) for it, and eating out is just so many calories. I don't want all those calories!


hmm doesnt sound like anything to beat yourself over


----------



## slyfox

Mostly chips and a layered Mexican dip that I can remember. Also had one Tgi Friday's potato skin. Also before bed last night(but after midnight) I had a Baconzilla sandwich and fries from Ralley's.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast: *Rest of my bhurtha from yesterday over some mung bean pasta, and a salad (romaine lettuce, red cabbage, tomatoes, cucumbers) and a nectarine. Then I had the last sliver of dark chocolate left (70% dark).
---*660*

Snack: banana with peanut butter.

Late lunch: corn tortilla with peanut butter and berries.

Dinner: corn tortilla with 1/4 avocado, jalapeño, tomato, cilantro, and strawberries. Side salad (kale, cucumber, blackberries), and a side of some brussels sprouts and roasted sweet potato (roasted in flax seed oil). Dessert was a peach about an hour or two later.

Total for the day: 1875


----------



## slyfox

Hash brown patties topped with clam chowder (made me feel sick) 
Lasagna and a small amount of garlic bread
A little bit of lemon (dropped a bunch on the floor  )


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> *Breakfast: **Rest of my bhurtha from yesterday* over some mung bean pasta, and a salad (romaine lettuce, red cabbage, tomatoes, cucumbers) and a nectarine. Then I had the last sliver of dark chocolate left (70% dark).
> ---*660*
> 
> Snack: banana with peanut butter.
> 
> Late lunch: corn tortilla with peanut butter and berries.
> 
> Dinner: corn tortilla with 1/4 avocado, jalapeño, tomato, cilantro, and strawberries. Side salad (kale, cucumber, blackberries), and a side of some brussels sprouts and roasted sweet potato (roasted in flax seed oil). Dessert was a peach about an hour or two later.
> 
> Total for the day: 1875


Does that mean what I think it means?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Does that mean what I think it means?


I'm not quite sure what you think I mean...?


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I'm not quite sure what you think I mean...?


But I do know what you think about what I think about what you mean is right.


----------



## Noca

so far...

2 eggs, 3 strips of naturals ham style bacon, homemade hashbrowns, with cheese on gluten free cheese bread

protein fruit smoothie with oatmeal, peaches, mangos, strawberries, bananas, pure maple syrup, protein powder, spinach and lactose free 2% milk

3 quinoa/flax flour pancakes, with 4 strips of bacon, some pure maple syrup, and raspberries

a bowl of raspberries and red seedless grapes

lots of water

honey savoury/sage baked turkey breasts with red peppers and chopped shallots, with sauteed shredded broccoli, carrots, and potatoes cooked with garlic and extra virgin olive oil, along with steamed fresh french green beans


----------



## sirbey

Noca said:


> so far...
> 
> 2 eggs, *3 strips of naturals ham style bacon*, homemade hashbrowns, with cheese on gluten free cheese bread
> 
> protein fruit smoothie with oatmeal, peaches, mangos, strawberries, bananas, pure maple syrup, protein powder, spinach and lactose free 2% milk
> 
> 3 quinoa/flax flour pancakes, with 4 strips of bacon, some pure maple syrup, and raspberries
> 
> a bowl of raspberries and red seedless grapes
> 
> lots of water


you eat well sir

btw is *that* what we Americans would call Canadian bacon?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> But I do know what you think about what I think about what you mean is right.


----------



## Barette

Today---

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
---*450*

*Snack:* Banana with peanut butter
---*300*

*Lunch:* Charbroiled mahi mahi with mango salsa, wild rice, and mixed vegetables. 
---*600*

*Snack:* I finished all of my lunch, but my mom didn't so I ate the rest of hers during my break at work. Also some berries and a nectarine.
---300+30+60=*390*

*Dinner:* 2 small corn tortillas with 1/2 avocado, jalapeno, tomato, red onion, cabbage, and cilantro. Some kale, too, from a side salad (kale, chick peas, tomatoes, and red cabbage).
---100+100+50+50+20=*320*

*Snack:* I feel really upset about my face, I needed comfort in the form of food a little bit ago. Some carrots and celery with peanut butter, and a peach.
---300+100=*400*

*Total for the day: 2460*


----------



## cosmicslop

I finally tried some spaghetti squash today. I ate it with some alfredo sauce I made and leftover seafood from last night.


----------



## slyfox

Two tuna, muenster cheese, and tomato on rye bread sandwiches
Bag of popcorn

six small corn tortilla quesadillas with taco seasoned chicken, Mexican cheese, and chunks of tomato

A few tomato & basil flavored rice crackers


----------



## Barette

On phone so will be messy.

Breakfast: oatmeal with walnuts and berries.

Lunch: carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter, banana with some peanut butter too.

Snack: had plans after work, stopped by the house fast and had a corn tortilla with 1/2 avocado, jalapeño, tomato, and red onion. Some of a nectarine.

Snack: at some arts festival thing. Had collard greens with some extra BBQ sauce from a food truck.

Dinner: Steamed broccoli and asparagus with some roasted Brussels sprouts and mushrooms over kale and chopped cucumber. Oh, and she red cabbage. If it sounds like a bunch of vegetables pretending to be meal, that's cause it was. I wasn't hungry but have so many veggies to eat still.

Total for the day: 1450


----------



## SilentLyric

breakfast:
peanut butter sandwich, wheat bread
cup of coffee
cup of sunny D

snack:
banana with a little sugar on top

dinner:
two potatoes 

late night snack:
peanut butter on a spoon


----------



## Noca

sirbey said:


> you eat well sir
> 
> btw is *that* what we Americans would call Canadian bacon?


No I don't think so. I think peameal/back bacon is what you call Canadian bacon. This was slices of ham cut into the shapes of bacon, which I hadn't tried before, and turned out pretty good.

Today I had

1.5 eggs, 3 quinoa/flax flour raspberry pancakes with 1 slice of ham style bacon with pure maple syrup

protein fruit smoothie with protein powder, 2% lactose free milk, spinach, honey savoury/sage baked turkey breasts with red peppers and chopped shallots, with sauteed shredded broccoli, carrots, and potatoes cooked with garlic and extra virgin olive oil, along with steamed fresh french green beans, frozen peaches, strawberries and mangos

honey savoury/sage baked turkey breasts with red peppers and chopped shallots, with sauteed shredded broccoli, carrots, and potatoes cooked with garlic and extra virgin olive oil, along with steamed fresh french green beans










6 timbits and a bowl of oatmeal, (i was at work, and I needed another snack, and I regretfully bought this junk because I couldn't find anything else to eat nearby) I ended up with a really bad headache and a side dish of regret lol

cashew peach chicken stir fry with cashews, white chicken breast, sauteed peaches, shallots, sweet mini red peppers sliced, raw baby spinach, low sodium soy sauce, cold pressed walnut oil, garlic minced, ginger, honey, orange juice, lime juice, sea salt, fresh ground pepper, brown rice chow mein noodles served with a side of baked beans and 2 slices of watermelon









lots of water

I came up with all the recipes on the spot, and cooked from scratch, except for the baked beans in this case which were from a can


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Today---
> 
> *Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
> ---*450*
> 
> *Snack:* Banana with peanut butter
> ---*300*
> 
> *Lunch:* Charbroiled mahi mahi with mango salsa, wild rice, and mixed vegetables.
> ---*600*
> 
> *Snack:* I finished all of my lunch, but my mom didn't so I ate the rest of hers during my break at work. Also some berries and a nectarine.
> ---300+30+60=*390*
> 
> *Dinner:* 2 small corn tortillas with 1/2 avocado, jalapeno, tomato, red onion, cabbage, and cilantro. Some kale, too, from a side salad (kale, chick peas, tomatoes, and red cabbage).
> ---100+100+50+50+20=*320*
> 
> *Snack:* I feel really upset about my face, I needed comfort in the form of food a little bit ago. Some carrots and celery with peanut butter, and a peach.
> ---300+100=*400*
> 
> *Total for the day: 2460*


I tried your idea of cooking fruit and adding it to meals today. I used peaches instead of raspberries that I think you used the other day, and they turned out well.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


>


What I meant was, is that an Indian dish made of egglants?


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> I tried your idea of cooking fruit and adding it to meals today. I used peaches instead of raspberries that I think you used the other day, and they turned out well.


Your meal pics look amazing! And I bet roasted peaches were yummy, I'm going grocery shopping today so I'll have to get some. Try some roasted strawberries and raspberries with oatmeal! it's delicious.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> What I meant was, is that an Indian dish made of egglants?


Oh! Well yes! yes it is!


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
---*450*

*Lunch:* Went out to lunch with my mom and didn't order anything, just because she ordered blueberry buckwheat pancakes and I knew she'd have 10 bites then be done. So I finished it  And ate some of her sausage. The place has amazing sausage, big thick and homemade. So I had some meat! But just a little.
---*450*

_*Workout: *Hiked for an hour. 
---*200*_

*Snack:* Celery and carrots with peanut butter. 
---*240*

*Snack:* Went to a cafe. Had a pear. Which I'm proud of, since I can tell you I wanted a cupcake and scone!
---*100*

*Dinner:* Quinoa with mushrooms, broccoli, asparagus, peas, jalapeno, onion, tomato, and artichokes sauteed in olive oil, garlic, and ginger.
---180+120+150=*450*

Late night: had a corn tortilla with 1/2 avocado, red onion, red cabbage, kale, and 3 strawberries.
---50+100+50+30=230

*Total for the day: 1780*


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> Oh! Well yes! yes it is!


Well, that dish takes a lot of work and I'm impressed if you made it.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Well, that dish takes a lot of work and I'm impressed if you made it.


Oh it's a poor man's version, haha. I broil the eggplant, while sauteeing the onion and bell pepper, then add the garlic and ginger, then the chopped tomatoes and peas (or other veggies if I add them) and all the spices, then let it sit while the eggplant finishes, then mash it up and add it to the tomato. That's all I do haha, it takes like 20 minutes. You taste the lazy in it though, my bhurtha <<<<<<< real bhurtha I've had. Real bhurtha blows my mind.


----------



## catcharay

I ate good so far but im kind of fearful it won't stay that way for long..

4 tbp of plain yoghurt w 1 banana and a few grapes; cinnamon too
1 instant mocha
2 brown rice crispie crackers
these sugar free blueberry lollies
Some saltanas and almond mix

i have a kitkat bar on my lap and mandarins
Been eating so much carbs lately like pita bread and okonimiyaki and i noticed that my stomach makes gurgly noises,, so i tried gluten free pie and it confirmed i am gluten intolerant

I will probably eat okonomiyaki for dinner. Or just my kitkat.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## czersalad19

Jalapeño burger from Jack in the Box

Chiles Rellenos

and making quesadillas right now with some really hot yummy salsa mmm


----------



## Junebuug

Popcorn for breakfast, pasta for lunch , and a watermelon for dinner 

I'm an extremely lazy vegan..


----------



## entangled

Water throughout the day.
Leftover slice of pizza. (breakfast of champions)
Lunch was sausage and sauerkraut with mustard.
A lemonade popsicle before dinner.
Fusilli pasta and parmesan for dinner.
And I just stuffed my face with donuts and milk before bed.


----------



## Noca

fruit protein smoothie

ham style bacon, 3 eggs, veggie hashbrowns

Asian sweet and sour chicken and tiger shrimp BBQed skewers with pineapple chunks, red and orange peppers, zucchini and sweet onions served with rice









some gluten free potato chips

turkey slices

lots of water and some OJ

gluten free nut and free protein bar

leftover stirfry and baked beans


----------



## Barette

So far---

*Breakfast:* Banana with peanut butter.
---*350*

Lunch: oatmeal with berries and walnuts.

Edit: okay, so my day ended up transgressing into running into friends in town and getting a gluten-free and vegan treat, with already established plans of eating out, which we did, which was Mexican food (I had a ton of tortilla chips with salsa and a veggie fajita without the tortilla, so basically a ****load of sauteed veggies and guacamole and some rice, then we wanted to stay out so we went to some bars but we pregame a little and I had wine, then at the bars I had a vodka tonic, some of a beer, another vodka to tonic, and then came home and had a banana and peanut butter. Yeah. but! I deserve it. I've been deficient in B12 again and lost my period so it was 2 weeks late, but I've been taking my vitamin and not only got my period, but bam no longer exhausted and tired all the time!! I could barely leave my house 2 weeks ago. so I had to celebrate finally bleeding!

Total: god knows.


----------



## juvy

pancakes and fries for my breakfast


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> Oh it's a poor man's version, haha. I broil the eggplant, while sauteeing the onion and bell pepper, then add the garlic and ginger, then the chopped tomatoes and peas (or other veggies if I add them) and all the spices, then let it sit while the eggplant finishes, then mash it up and add it to the tomato. That's all I do haha, it takes like 20 minutes. You taste the lazy in it though, my bhurtha <<<<<<< real bhurtha I've had. Real bhurtha blows my mind.


Maybe you should let me try it.


----------



## SamiEastCoast

*food*

Breakfast 
Oatmeal

Lunch 
Roasted Chicken Sandwich and Crab Soup

Snack
Applesauce and Cheese Stick

Dinner
Chicken Ceaser Salad

And lots of coffee with no sugar lol


----------



## SamiEastCoast

Noca you breakfast looks amazing!


----------



## Barette

Breakfast: banana with peanut butter

Lunch: kale, corn tortilla, red onion, red cabbage, chick peas, cilantro, jalapeño, with a peach. I had split the salad up over time,when I finished it I had berries.

Dinner: spent some time with a friend, went out and split red velvet cake and some fries (champions!)

Later dinner: Sauteed onions, garlic, ginger, broccoli, asparagus, artichokes, peas, brussel sprouts, and raisins (the raisins tastes so good with it). Sauteed in olive oil and curry spices.

*Total for the day: 1850*

I was going to go to the gym today but locked myself out of my car in the parking lot! After having to in, call my mom, get hung up on by my mom, ask the guy if he had the number to AAA, then hang up on AAA because it was too long a wait and plus I didn't even know my number, then hold back tears from having my mom scream at me on the phone while the guy is there, then leave to go out to my car, and then have my mom call the gym back and have him walk out to tell me that she was coming... I was way too embarrassed to go back in to workout! I did have work so i was on my feet for about 4 hours, then walked around with my friend after the cheesecake.


----------



## catcharay

this morning was plain yoghurt, banana, almonds, chia seeds, cinnamon

Green tea w honey

part gluten free pizza (1 slice)

sweet potato fries

small piece of cheese

Half avocado

i packed some brown rice cracker sandwiches w spinach and cheese ( for transit snack)

saltanas

Raw carrot

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

So far today

3 eggs over easy, homemade shredded hashbrowns with shallots, 1/5 package of naturals bacon microwaved.

Protein fruit smoothie with protein powder, lactose free 2% milk, frozen peaches, 1 banana, maple syrup, walnut oil, fresh spinach

Naturals beef hotdog on whole wheat toasted panini bun with 1 slice of bacon, lots of sauteed mixed veggies, slice of swiss cheese melted on top, side of fresh steamed french green beans

Bowl of fresh red seedless grapes

Lots of water


----------



## Barette

Lunch: carrots and celery chopped up with peanut butter and a banana with peanut butter.

Snack: oatmeal with berries.

Dinner: quinoa with mushrooms, onions, garlic, ginger, broccoli, asparagus, peas, kale, artichokes, jalapeño sauteed in olive oil and curry spices. Cilantro and raisins added in. (I wanna post pictures too! It looked a lot prettier in front of me haha). Peach for dessert.










Total for the day: 1500


----------



## catcharay

i ate terrible today so i dont know why im posting this;

my mums macarons. all 10 of them; maybe more, im not certain. omg they were so delicious especially w the lemon curd and raspberry jam fillings. Green tea on the side of course.

my single fruit intake for today was this longan similar to lychee fruits

then oreos; 3 before, and 3 just now. 

bun rieu for dinner. a viet noodle soup

yeah today is not a badge of honour post for healthy eating.


----------



## MrBlack

Porridge

Prawn, tomato, lettuce & mayo sandwich, mixed nuts, blueberries

Cod, Noodles (with beansprouts, sesame oil, spring onions, onions, garlic, soy sauce)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Breakfast: peanut butter and honey on bread, apricots, tea, yogurt
Lunch: potato salad, hummus, crackers, bread
Dinner: chicken burrito

little bites: cookie, coffee, tea, dark chocolate covered tea cookies, cashews

I think that's about it


----------



## Schmosby

Breakfast: oats with sultanas and bran flakes

Snack 1: cheese on toast

Snack 2: cheese on toast

Snack 3: satsuma

Dinner: Chilli on brown rice

Evening snack: oats with sultanas and bran flakes


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
---*450*

*Lunch:* Corn tortilla with 1/2 avocado and red onions. 
---50+100+10=*160*

*Snack:* Tbs of peanut butter with 1/4 cup raisins.
---*230*

*Mid-work meal:* Carrots and celery with peanut butter. Some raspberries.
---*325*

*Dinner:* Mushrooms, broccoli, asparagus, ginger, garlic, onions, artichokes, & kale sauteed in olive oil. With some raisins and cilantro mixed in. Dessert was some cashews.
---200+150+100+150=*600*

*Total for the day: 1765*


----------



## Noca

3 eggs, homemade hashbrowns, some maple syrup
2 bowls of fresh grapes
fruit protein smoothie
4 left over turkey meatballs with a few french green beans and orange bell peppers in marinara sauce
protein bar
lots of water
small gluten free pizza from pizza pizza with chicken, pineapple and cheese
1 and 1/2 slice of low fat swiss cheese (7grams of protein per slice)
4 slices of gluten free naturals lunch meat turkey


----------



## catcharay

Today was alright, yeah!

Rolled oats w dried cranberries and milk
Green tea and more throughout the day
1 kiwi fruit
Half Viet sandwich
Bun rieu 
1 apple slice

Yesterday I had more food after my post. These peanut butter M&M's (only available in the US  ) and profiteroles that my mum made.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* oatmeal with berries and walnuts and 1/2 an aging banana.
---170+180+100=*450*

*Lunch:* ****ty "Mexican" food . its my third time at this place and each time the food is more disappointing, but everyone in CT loves it so I keep giving it a shot. Last time. Everyone in there is morbidly obese, and for a reason. I feel kinda upset wasting the calories on it. Chips, salsa, guacamole, rice, and a taste of refried beans. We ordered empanadas to split and they were disgusting, I tried one small taste and that was one bite too many.
---*650*

*Workout:* 2 separate ones. First went walking through a park with my mom for an hour (not a workout, only minorly hiked but I was in flats and her sandals so it was not working haha). Then went to the gym after we got home.
---*350*

*Treat:* We were in an adorable town that had a little ice cream shop with homemade ice cream. i got a small cookie dough (been wanting it so bad for along while!)
---*400*

*Dinner:* Eggplant bhurtha made with extra peas, kale, asparagus, mushrooms (all stuff that was going bad and needed using up!). Topped with cut red cabbage. Oh! Over quinoa too. (posting photo cause it's fun, don't judge D: )
---something

()

*Total for the day---2000*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cereal
2 bananas
Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
2 hotdogs
2 slices of pizza
3 bowls of ramen
Chicken quesadilla with chips and salsa
3 grilled cheese sandwiches
2 liter bottle of coke


----------



## catcharay

Dinner was the only indulgence today and the dark chocolate lemon zest ( the best) for lunch.

it wasnt as healthy but at least it was moderate.

oats w honey
green tea
dark chocolate half a block and just a few of those gummy lollies
thai food that my sister treated us to( first time in a long time as a whole family). Thai is so so delicious. Next cuisine i want to try is german food 
I resisted the krispy kreme donuts

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

1870 for the day, all clean (too lazy to write it out)


----------



## catcharay

Today was good

Rolled oats w almond milk, sultanas
A few walnuts 
Green tea x 3 (It heats me up if only for a few minutes)
A small tiny profiterole 
1 orange
Bun rieu
These hard lollies that aren't too bad overall and was my dessert


----------



## mcmuffinme

- kind bar
- three 1/2 cups of white wine
- 1/2 cup mystery mixed drink, lol...rasberry something
- 1 tomato
- 5 diced mushrooms

I had to not eat much because alcohol has so many calories. I'm starting to hate alcohol now that I am on a strict diet.


----------



## Steinerz

From the freezer chimichanga. 
Black beans. 
Lettuce.
grapes.
lemon. 
a coke.


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with berries and walnuts.
---*450*

*Lunch:* Was only an hour after breakfast, I was still hungry. I think it's psychological because I'm bored with oatmeal and berries (had bhurtha yesterday for brekkie and I liked having something savory first thing). I had a corn tortilla with 1/2 avocado and red onions, and a nectarine.
---150+65=*215*

*Snack:* Had a bunch of way overripe bananas, and found buckwheat flour in my pantry (it's not wheat, it's a flour made from seeds) so I made vegan banana buckwheat muffins with walnuts and blueberries. Had 2 with some peanut butter, they were very good!
---210+50=*260*

*Snack:* Been so oddly hungry all day, and cleaned for maybe 3 hours so I guess I needed energy after? idk. But I had a big hunger headache. I had another corn tortilla with the other half of my avocado and some red onion on top, another muffin with peanut butter, and 1/2 a grapefruit.
---50+100+50+105+100=*405*

*Dinner:* another muffin with peanut butter! I love muffins and thought it'd tide me over until after a gym then have dinner, but was too hungry still (had a headache). I had yellow squash, mushrooms, broccoli, artichokes, kale, jalapeno, and garlic sauteed in flax seed oil with cashews and raisins and spices.
---something

*Workout:* Walked for a little over 3 miles, some weights and stuff. before I left I had another muffin though D:
---*300*

*Total for the day: 1880*

Its a lot right now but I'm going to the gym and didnt subtract the housework i did all day so it'll get lower


----------



## Noca

3 pancakes with raspberries
protein smoothie
protein bar
two plates of quinoa chicken dinners with veggies
dish I made with gluten free natural beef hot dogs, veggies, spiral rice noodles, cheese
small bag of microwave popcorn
slice of watermelon
lots of water


----------



## catcharay

I had lots of variety today 

Oats w milk and sultanas
Green tea
1 kiwi fruit
Lunch was a bacon and shallot omelette,
Steamed broccoli 
Pan fried pork with coconut juice and its flesh 
Dinner was wonton soup and a lone corn cob. I helped my mum cook and we had a heated but productive exchange (I got to shout). She's very territorial in her kitchen. In her view her methods are the most revered and she's so watchful over me that it's very off-putting. But I listened, and I learnt a thing or two. Family is not perfect, and there will be quarrels but that doesn't mean they don't have good qualities either.


----------



## slyfox

I think a can of chunky chicken noodle soup with baby corn added

Some melba toast

two grilled ranch blt sandwiches from mcdonalds


----------



## Barette

Breakfast: mushrooms, asparagus, kale, garlic, onion, ginger, and pepper sauteed in olive oil and topped with red cabbage. Followed by raisins.

Lunch: homemade vegan buckwheat banana blueberry walnut muffin with peanut butter.

Dinner: oatmeal with berries and walnuts, followed by a corn tortilla with 1/2 avocado, red onion, tomato, and jalapeño. Mango slices for dessert.

---1665


----------



## Noca

Protein smoothie that I had to make without bananas cause I ran out

Turkey swiss and hummus toasted sandwich with gluten free bread and two types of lettuce with some veggie and fruit Kraft salad dressing

Several slices of watermelon

Quinoa and tiger shrimp dish with veggies

A second plate of the above

2 x gluten free fruit, nut and quinoa protein bars

Beef gluten free naturals hotdog chopped with rice spiral noodles, and cream sauce with veggies

Lots of water

Small bowl of cashews


----------



## catcharay

I would describe my eating today as highly frequent snacking. Ate some bad stuff and ate some good stuff but all in small portions, except pineapple. Ive had my fill of pineapple for a while now

oats w milk and assorted dried fruit
cashews, peanuts, walnut. V. Frequent in the morning
twiggy sticks. Its like salami stick but skinnier x2 or 3
green tea
Instant latte
A few chips here and there (fish n chip shop
apple
pineapple abundant
wontons
broccoli 
coconut slice
green tea
twiggy sticks. I want more. I want lollies too

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Barette

So far

Breakfast: buckwheat banana blueberry walnut muffins (vegan) with peanut butter, cashews, and berries. 
---105+100+180+100=485

Lunch: carrots, celery, and red cabbage chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.
---100+200+130=430

Dinner: my mom's birthday! We went out to a vegan restaurant. had a cashew cheese platter (was delicious!!! I really want to try and make my own) for an appetizer, and then I had grilled tempeh with salsa, wheat free corn bread, mashed red potatoes, and sauteed greens. AMAZINGLY delicious, I can't get over it. We were going to order coconut cake for dessert (wheat free & sweetened with dates!) but we were late for an event and didn't want to keep it in the car, so when we got home I had raisins cause I wanted something sweet!

Total for the day so far: 2000


----------



## Kakumbus

4 watermelon and 400g pound of dates.


----------



## Noca

so far

handful of raw cashews
2 quinoa flour pancakes
2 slices of gluten free toast with raw peanut butter, and homemade strawberry jam I found in the freezer
Protein smoothie
6 whole wheat perogies with cheese and sweet onions chopped
left over quinoa, veggies, and tiger shrimp dish
2 egg and a slice of swiss cheese with hummus sandwich on gluten free bread
lots of water
another protein, fruit, walnut oil and milk smoothie

Ive run out of food and need to go grocery shopping badly.


----------



## Fleurs

It's 9 pm and I have eaten a sandwich with just turkey and cheese, 4 oatmeal cookies, and half of a Red Baron frozen pizza.


----------



## rdrr

rice, rice and more rice.


----------



## catcharay

Twigs, twigs, twigs is the major theme. Also, my fruit quotient has risen a lot since being at my folks.

banana
nuts
twigs lots
Kiwi, apple, orange pieces
green tea
2 shapes biscuits
twigs 4 lunch
Instant latte
Whole apple
tiny bowl of spaghetti 4 dinner
2 mega handfuls of grapes

Im gonna start getting varied seasonal fruits when theyre cheap. Variety is the spice of life

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Lorenientha

Hmm.. so what do I call this.. a yogurt shake? Made out of a cup of vanilla yogurt, a half cup of milk and a tbsp of hazelnut butter. 
Banana
Spaghetti with mushroom-cream cheese sauce
Watermelon
A cup of greek yogurt with tahini, honey and raisins


----------



## Noca

so far today

Protein shake with 1 banana, spoonful of raw peanut butter, 4 large spoonfuls of raw oatmeal, 1/4 cup of walnut oil, honey, 2% lactose free milk and 3 ice cubes

leftover quinoa and shrimp from the other day

whole wheat pita chicken slouvaki with lots of veggies, some feta cheese, tzaiki sauce, and honey mustard

2 pork chops marinated in some greek dressing, some bbqed carrots chopped and small white potatoes chopped


----------



## Barette

^^^ooooh I love tzatziki sauce! And chicken souvlaki and pita breads... All food Greek!

Pour moi, today so far---

Breakfast: carrots and red cabbage chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.

Lunch: worked with my friend and brought in food! It was supposed to be for her but I ended up eating a decent amount lol. Brussels sprouts roasted in olive oil, quinoa with cashews, and a kale salad with mango salsa (which she said was the best thing ever!!). I ate some and it was good! Side of walnuts too, for some more fats.

Snack: banana with peanut butter.

Dinner: oatmeal with berries and walnuts.

Snack: cherries.

Total so far: 1580


----------



## catcharay

Had an early dinner at 3.30 pm but it didn't end there 

Morning was oats 
Twig sticks
Green tea
Grapes heaps
A few tastes of custard that my mum and I made
5 macarons (tiny sizes)
Green tea 
Grilled pork w sesame seeds and a side of green salad 
more twigs
a further 10 macarons from when I had some earlier in the afternoon. There's no wager of me being able to resist these silly candy biscuits. It's Fatass Friday for me or my sisters dubbing of the same concept, 'yolo Saturday'.

and snickers


----------



## Barette

Breakfast: carrots and celery and red cabbage chopped up with peanut butter and raisins.

Lunch: half of a banana and some walnuts.

Snack: apple.

Dinner: mung bean pasta with yellow squash, asparagus, broccoli, onion, garlic, ginger, kale, tomato, and something else all sauteed in olive oil. Dessert was a peach.

Later: carrots, celery, and red cabbage with peanut butter and raisins.
---75+100+130=305

Total so far: 1755


----------



## catcharay

I fasted today and the macarons didnt tempt me. Im just eating good again so i can restart the whole process of indulging again cos theres too many nice foods here
Banana
grapes
Fruit salad
green tea
tinned tuna
slice of cheese
fruit salad
green tea
braised pork and 1 boiled egg w tomatoes, cucumber and leafy greens.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

Homemade hashbrowns with spices and topped with pure maple syrup

Smoothie with a scoop of protein powder, peanut butter, walnut oil, spinach, a banana, frozen mangos, raw oatmeal, and 2% lactose free milk

2 bowls of quinoa, buckwheat and hemp gluten free cereal with 2% lactose free milk

4 slices of Maple leaf naturals turkey slices

2 slices of harvarti cheese

Sweet and sour chicken breast with pineapple, sweet onions, broccoli, mini white potatoes, mushrooms, and sweet orange and red peppers

Small bag of smart pop wholegrain popcorn

A large banana

Raw medium cashews

Lots of water

Glass of OJ


----------



## catcharay

Today i had little bites of things and the only real meal was dinner. Dinner was a mini feast, sort of rivalling a seasonal holiday dinner.

panacake bites
strawberries
green tea
honey
instant coffee
tinned tuns
cheese slice
twigs 3 stix
oh i ate chicken wrapped in garlic pita bread w rocket and cheese
dinner was garlic corn, pan fried ginger marinated pork, bean and beetroot salad. Also roasted potatoes and carrots w rosemary n balsamic vinegar dressing. My sister made it. To die for
. It looks like i ate a lot

.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## catcharay

My diet is a mess and not very nutritious. Dessert, cookies, custard and lollies are at the forefront of my mind. That's all I want right now 

coffee, banana 
green tea
coffee
3 twigs 
cheese slice
apple
macaron
a large raisin cookie
green tea
1 garlic wrap
chicken pieces 
more twigs 
stir fry veal w pearl mushrooms, some cucumber, lettuce and other greens. A little rice
I guess I didn't eat too unhealthily yay.


----------



## Noca

Homemade hashbrowns with maple syrup

3 scrambled eggs

huge protein fruit smoothie

plate of quinoa with large chunks of semi cooked broccoli and sauteed peppers, onions, carrot matchsticks, with some seasoning and honey

lb of take out honey garlic wings with some wedges and carrots

bowl of grapes

cashews

protein bar

banana

lots of water


----------



## pocketbird

- noodles (chicken, peas, broccoli, and some other stuff)
- cookies
- water


----------



## catcharay

Feelin under the weather today dayam its cold
mainly fruits namely rockmelon
oats w fruit salad: banana strawberry r.melon orange apple pear . Almond coconut mlk
twigs 
some pancake
2 coffees
8 x green tea
tomato rice w veggies
fruit salad small bowl
a lil milk

Im feeling cold n a cold coming on

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## tones00

Today for breakfast I had potatoes with eggs. The. For dinner I had chicken with beans and tortillas. Then for a late night snack I had frosted flakes


----------



## catcharay

Healthy food today. Even still, I can't indulge just yet because I haven't offset my recent binges. Probably another 3-4 days to feel healthy again. 

oats w coconut & almond milk 
1 banana
1 coffee 
4x jasmine green tea
lunch was fruit salad; a small bowl 
raw carrots and some capsicum
cheese slice
small piece of block cheese
a mouthful of chocolate muffin
dried cranberries

dinner was lamb cutlets w herbed rice, side of broccoli and pumpkin 

nearly 3 hrs in the kitchen ahhh. Kudos to the mums of the world


----------



## catcharay

Today was healthy but there may be more to follow which wont be. Wont stop me trying. Yest. I faltered w half a block of chocolate and i dont know how many macarons. And also half a bag of chips

Banana
jasmine green tea
2 chips
fruit salad small bowl
Tinned tuna
2 x cheese slice
oats w almond coconut milk
Dinner was little bites i was cooking; mashed potato w garlic n beef stir fry w this mushroom sauce. Roasted potato also.

"Probably needed more salt. Overall it was bland. Is this the first time uve cooked this?" - my bro

"I dont like this (mushrm). Why doesnt it taste like mushrm?"

ffs when a girl spent 2 hrs in the kitchen n labourously washing the aftermath dont be so blunt abt it. it felt worse cos of the stark contrast from yest.
But its good i dnt feel like shrivelling up inside myself. And im pretty sure they dont have taste 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

today wasnt healthy

quinoa veggies, and pork tenderloin
huge smoothie
protein bar
grapes
cashews
1 egg
plate of perogies
a shot of vodka and OJ
a shot of spiced rum
a 12 grain bagel with peanut butter


----------



## catcharay

Very slowly but surely I'm eating moderate again. Well I'm fatigued and have a lessened appetite today so that was a great help. My stomach kind of feels weird right now.

Oats w coconut almond milk 
1 mandarin
coffee
3 x green tea
berry apple tea
tuna salad 
dinner was chicken, roast potatoes, side of warm green bean salad


----------



## Melodies0fLife

So I'm back again. Lol. Lost about 5 lbs in 40 days since I started my regime of healthy and moderate eating. Want to lose another 5 lbs and then start bulking up from there. XD

Morning: Half an apple prior to my morning run. Then chia seed pudding with greek yogurt, coconut milk, honey, dried figs, and black plums from my backyard. I've been making this "pudding" a lot recently. It's very addicting! My favorite combinations are dried dates, black plums, and strawberries.










Noon: Hummus, herb goat cheese, gouta cheese, spinach, tomato, mushroom, microgreens wrapped up in a sprouted wheat tortilla. Omg, this was delicious!! Next time, I think I will add less spinach and more of the other stuff.










Afternoon: 3 fresh black figs.
Not sure what's for dinner yet...


----------



## Ovski

Boring todays menu; 

Breakfast; Protein shake
Lunch; Bread with salmon and salad. 
Dinner; Pasta and chicken salad. 
Before bed; Nutrition shake
Midnight snack; chocolate bar (cus I'm still awake )


----------



## Noca

So far...

Two ridiculously nutritionally packed protein fruit smoothies

2 turkey and swiss sandwiches with gluten free cheese bread, some salad dressing, and 
hashbrowns

bowl of fresh red grapes

3 scrambled eggs

half a plate of homemade hashbrowns with maple syrup

a dish with ground turkey, quinoa, tomato sauce, ground grape tomatoes, sweet onions, and a side of french green beans

lots of water

Total 4,390 calories
Protein 234 grams


----------



## Noca

Melodies0fLife said:


> So I'm back again. Lol. Lost about 5 lbs in 40 days since I started my regime of healthy and moderate eating. Want to lose another 5 lbs and then start bulking up from there. XD
> 
> Morning: Half an apple prior to my morning run. Then chia seed pudding with greek yogurt, coconut milk, honey, dried figs, and black plums from my backyard. I've been making this "pudding" a lot recently. It's very addicting! My favorite combinations are dried dates, black plums, and strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noon: Hummus, herb goat cheese, gouta cheese, spinach, tomato, mushroom, microgreens wrapped up in a sprouted wheat tortilla. Omg, this was delicious!! Next time, I think I will add less spinach and more of the other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon: 3 fresh black figs.
> Not sure what's for dinner yet...


Your level of healthy eating is an art.


----------



## Barette

However long it's been since I last updated, I've eaten cleanly. Yesterday was an AMAZING dinner at an amazing vegan restaurant. Vegan, wheat free pizza topped with garlic spinach and portobello mushrooms with a side of grilled tempeh that had creole tomatoes and caramelized onions. Followed by cashew ice cream and chocolate sauce (made without any cane sugar, sweetened with agave). YUM.

Today:

*Breakfast:* Carrots, celery, red cabbage with peanut butter and raisins.

*Lunch:* A peach.

*Dinner:* Romaine lettuce topped with tomatoes and basil. Side of 1/2 a sliced avocado and red onion.

*Snack:* Banana with peanut butter.

*Total for the day: 980*

I wasn't hungry. Last night's meal kept me stuffed for like 7 hours so I think it carried through to today too! I painted my porch for 4 hours, too. Not a workout but I still wasn't sedentary.

I also have self-control now. My mom had a cake in the house and I didn't touch it, whatsoever. Just no desire for those types of sweets (nutritionally void), nor anything wheat or involving animal products.


----------



## catcharay

I ate well today. A lot of fruit salad, w a mix of mainly asian fruits; lychee longan jackfruit 
Tuna salad
coconut curry lime chicken and corn salad 4 dinner
a lot of teas

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

Yesterday was...

3 x plates of ground turkey and quinoa with french green beans dish I made the other day

1 fruit smoothie that my mom had already made so I poured some protein powder poured into it

turkey swiss toasted sandwich on gluten free cheese bread

a homemade ground pork burger with swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms and orange peppers chopped, along with spinach and some kraft fruit and veggie salad dressing on a whole wheat bun

2 bowls of grapes

1 protein bar

a bowl of quinoa and buckwheat gluten free cereal with chopped walnuts and 2% milk

small bowl of strawberries

lots of water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Noca said:


> Your level of healthy eating is an art.


Why thank you. :blush


----------



## Barette

I'm going to Europe on Sun so I'm mostly eating everything I can to rid my fridge of produce.

Breakfast: banana and apple slices with peanut butter.

Lunch: red cabbage, carrots, and celery chopped up with peanut butter.

Dinner: romaine lettuce topped with 1/2 an avocado, red onion, tomato, and a roasted portobello mushroom cap. Dessert was a cup of dark cherries.

Total for the day: 1535


----------



## Slytherclaw

Breakfast: banana and a small cup of coffee w/ cream and sugar.

Lunch: Medium-sized salad with romaine lettuce, this "digestive blend" stuff with dried cranberries, granola clusters, almonds & pistachios, unsalted sunflower kernels, low-fat feta cheese, and sesame & ginger dressing.

Snack: A couple handfuls of chex mix.

I should have eaten dinner but I wasn't hungry due to stress.


(I'm trying to eat healthy lately! Well, healthier than before.)


----------



## catcharay

Wow exciting barette. Have fun

a good day
fruit
polish chicken soup 
Braised pork w rice and salad

A lil popcorn snack at the movies n more green tea which i toted along cos thats how i roll.The cinemas were really warm tho

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Not enough veganism here. Disappointing.


----------



## Noca

Today so far I have had...

3 eggs

plate of homemade turmeric hashbrowns with pure ontario maple syrup

large protein fruit smoothie with avocado oil, 1 banana, frozen strawberries, honey, protein powder, raw oatmeal and 2% lactose free milk

mango shrimp stir fry made with brown rice vermicelli noodles, snow pea pods, sweet red peppers, sliced sweet onions, green onions, cashews, ginger, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, cubed mangos, shrimp, cremini mushrooms, maple syrup, 2% lactose free milk, gluten free quinoa pancake mix to thicken the sauce, low sodium soy sauce, sesame oil, orange juice, lime juice, garlic minced, and apple cider vinegar

another plate of the above

1 gluten free dark chocolate and coconut protein bar

homemade meal with turkey, stuffing, french green beans, cubed sweet and red roasted potatoes, sweet corn on the cob, gravy

small slice of homemade topless strawberry pie made with a graham cookie butter crust

...

Im planning on having another turkey swiss toasted sandwich, cashews and maybe a little bit of popcorn yet before the day is over


----------



## entangled

Yesterday

Dinner: Veggie Stir Fry YUM!

Mushroom, onion, carrot, bell pepper, broccoli in peanut oil










Dessert: Rootbeer floats


----------



## zazen11

Today I ate 

bowl of cheerios
a few apricots
banana/ kale/cashew nut smoothie, with half water half soy milk
okonomiyake (japanese pizza)
2 hard boiled eggs, sweet pickle
half packet of super noodles
tin of sardines -1 (in fridge for tomorrow)
steamed cauliflower

that's it except for a few homemade gingerbread biscuits I'll have a bit later on with a cup of tea.


----------



## Junebuug

two kiwis and some leftover peanut butter 

I really want some donuts


----------



## igotthebigone

nom nom

all this food is making me hungry

all i ate was some apple sauce, a protein bar, a mcd's chicken and some granola.

i think i'll eat some rice for dinner


----------



## Noca

so far today....

3 scrambled eggs, half a plate of homemade hashbrowns with maple syrup

left over mango shrimp pasta with veggies and brown rice noodles

left over quinoa and chicken breast with veggies

2 slices of watermelon

turkey and swiss toasted sandwich on gluten free bread

bowl of fresh red grapes

protein bar

protein smoothie with protein powder, grapes, mangos, strawberries, spinach, peanut butter and 2% lactose free milk

half a frozen gluten free cheese pizza

lots of water

the other half of the pizza


----------



## Caterpillar13

All day? I make a guess to remember..

cereal, brown bread n jam, cookies, chocolate biscuits, one bar, more bread, chicken n vegetables, half an icepop.

I am thin, I would not like to loose any weight, but this thread makes me c how UNHEALTHY I eat. This was not a bad day, I eat whole cakes to myself in one day etc,


----------



## entangled

So far....

Made some corn on the cob in the oven.
Sauteed up some carrots, broccoli, bell pepper, and peas with garlic and soy sauce.

Will probably make beef sliders later.


----------



## entangled

Here's the sliders! Yum!


----------



## Noca

2 eggs
6 breakfast pork sausages with maple syrup
a bunch of bacon
slice of gluten free toast with homemade strawberry jam
lots of water
homemade spaghetti using brown rice noodles, my own sauce and turkey meatballs (5)
chicken, quinoa, red peppers, sweet onions, french green beans
protein fruit smoothie
2 slices of hawaiian pizza
handful of cashews
bowl of shrimp pasta


----------



## Peonie

Two bits of Whole grain Toast and tomatoes
Peach and Apricot Fruit Corner Yogurt
Chicken Jalfrezi and Naan Bread for Dinner
Grapes and an apple later


----------



## Junebuug

leftover pasta and gatorade 

can one of you make me food?


----------



## gunner21

^ Pizza and gatorade. That's a weird combo.


----------



## Noca

so far...

3 eggs
6 slices of bacon
bowl of gluten free quinoa and buckwheat cereal with walnuts and 2% lactose free milk
a protein fruit smoothie
a gluten free protein bar
a lobster sub on whole wheat with spinach, lettuce, cheese and avocado
1lb of honey garlic chicken wings, and fries ( ate this junk because I was too tired to cook when I got home)
lots of water

ill have some cashews, grapes and or watermelon before i go to bed


----------



## justicestuff

wow and now I know why I am not thin. I am eating ALL of the time!


----------



## losthismarbles

I ate a chicken sandwich a bag of chips
A bowl of oatmeal + syrup ( 1 cup dry oatmeal ) 
a hand full of sunflower seeds.
And like a 1/4 of a cup of homemade yogurt.


----------



## losthismarbles

Junebuug said:


> leftover pasta and gatorade
> 
> can one of you make me food?


I made you a delicious feast of all your most favorite foods. 
But I didn't know how to send it to you so I threw it away.


----------



## justicestuff

So far 
a banana
baby carrots
tofu/cauliflower/kale stir fry
2 mini cupcakes
2 spring roles (rice paper, lettuce, salmon)
1kombucha
2 spoonfuls peanut butter

about to make a soup with tofu, kale, and a coconut broth. Probs another spoon of peanut butter. Probs.


----------



## Noca

2 large protein fruit smoothies

1 large wendys strawberry chicken salad

2 plates of chicken, brown rice, red peppers, sweet onions, and purple sweet potatoes

Toasted chicken and swiss sandwich on gluten free bread with lettuce and spinach

Bowl of red grapes

Cashews raw

Lots of water


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

frozen banana and peanut butter smoothie 
bowl of cereal with almond milk
tofu (marinated in nandos marinade) fried rice with kale and sweetcorn and garlic and lemon juice and a vegan "lamb" grill
pasta with chargrilled aubergine pesto, pine nuts, and vegan bacon pieces.
crisps
a cup of tea with bourbon biscuits.

if you can't tell I'm vegan... and everything was ****ing delicious


----------



## Noca

Bowl of gluten free cereal with walnuts and milk

2 breakfast sandwiches at Tim Hortons with egg, sausage and biscuit

2 plates of whole wheat perogies

2 bowls of homemade turkey soup

A few slices of water melon

Protein fruit smoothie

Water


----------



## silentstruggle

Honey bunches of oats.
burger
wheat thins and like 5 snowpeas for dinner. 
I ate horribly today.


----------



## Farideh

Oh gosh whyyyy?? That will just make me seem like a fatty

I had a grande iced chai tea latte since I was stupid enough to stay up past three at midnight. I also ordered mozzarella and tomato sandwich yet I didn't eat it at all. That's what happens to me in the mornings. I feel like I'm hungry, then later on I realize that I'm actually not. It happens a lot. Then later on, I had a granola bar...that was in the morning actually and I had Sonic. Medium chili cheese fries, a disgusting pretzel dog ( I only ate the bacon bits) and a medium cherry limeade. I felt sick and wanted to vomit after my meal but I can't vomit because then I would f&ck up my esophagus.


----------



## Happy Boy

Just coffee today XD


----------



## Noca

Paloma M said:


> Oh gosh whyyyy?? That will just make me seem like a fatty
> 
> I had a grande iced chai tea latte since I was stupid enough to stay up past three at midnight. I also ordered mozzarella and tomato sandwich yet I didn't eat it at all. That's what happens to me in the mornings. I feel like I'm hungry, then later on I realize that I'm actually not. It happens a lot. Then later on, I had a granola bar...that was in the morning actually and I had Sonic. Medium chili cheese fries, a disgusting pretzel dog ( I only ate the bacon bits) and a medium cherry limeade. I felt sick and wanted to vomit after my meal but I can't vomit because then I would f&ck up my esophagus.


Reord your digust/reaction to late night junk food and refer to it or your post here whenever you get those cravings. Try to create the association of digust and feeling sick when you think of junk food in your mind. That should help you decide when faced with cravings in the future if you can automatically associate that type of food with negative experiences like this.


----------



## Farideh

Noca said:


> Reord your digust/reaction to late night junk food and refer to it or your post here whenever you get those cravings. Try to create the association of digust and feeling sick when you think of junk food in your mind. That should help you decide when faced with cravings in the future if you can automatically associate that type of food with negative experiences like this.


I will record it in a food "diary" Not up on here. It's personal when it comes to the food that I eat. :b


----------



## Zendo

Breakfast:
Porridge oats with milk and honey
1 x glass water
1 x glass orange juice

Lunch (this is my dinner but had it early today):
2 x fresh beef burgers
Chips
2 servings of vegetables
2 x glass water

Dinner (lunch):
2 x tortilla wraps with chopped cucumber, tomato, potato salad, ham, 1/2 tin tuna
1 x big bar aero
1 x glass water

I've been eating healthy for a couple of years now and this is about as healthy as my meals are likely to get. I could definitely do with varying my diet a bit more though and mixing in a wider range of ingredients so I don't miss out on any vitamins/minerals. I just take a Centrum vitamin supplement for now.


----------



## Noca

Paloma M said:


> I will record it in a food "diary" Not up on here. It's personal when it comes to the food that I eat. :b


Oh I didn't mean here sorry.


----------



## Noca

Today...

2 x bowls of homemade turkey soup

2 x plates of homemade chili with pork, 6 types of beans and veggies

protein fruit smoothie with oatmeal and stuff

gluten free protein bar

ham and swiss gluten free toasted sandwich with red and green lettuce and some salad dressing

lots of watermelon slices

water


----------



## catcharay

I haven't really been eating healthy. On the daily I eat chocolate but no more than 1/3 of a block. Saturday is different so I'm eating chocolate and more than usual. 

banana
coffee x2
oats w dried cranberries
tuna salad 
green tea
coconut lime chicken w wholemeal pasta and mixed vegetables
chocolate (lots)


----------



## Kakumbus

8 bananas at 11pm
7 bananas at 4:30pm with homegrown blueberries
8 bananas at 9pm


----------



## Noca

^what is that? the banana diet? are you stranded on an island with just a banana tree or something?


----------



## iminnocentenough

Noca said:


> ^what is that? the banana diet? are you stranded on an island with just a banana tree or something?


That's not much of a diet, it's like 2400 calories in bananas alone..


----------



## Whatev

811 really catching on here.


----------



## catcharay

A perfect day of eating for me.

Oats w dried cranberries
A banana
coffee x2
1 ltre green tea. Not all at once
sage chicken with greens and wholemeal pasta salad
Some tiny lollies.
I might have a bite to eat once i arrive home. Something like a lunch type meal cos i ate dinner 4 my late lunch b4 heading off to class. I also have chocolate in my bag :/ dangerousss

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cmed

- oatmeal with almond milk and raisins
- 2 eggs
- smoothie: spinach, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, banana, blueberries, 100% cacao powder, raw honey
- 1/2 cantaloupe
- 2 cups of white rice cooked in low sodium chicken broth
- 1/2 cantaloupe
- 2 boiled red potatoes
- 90% lean ground beef
- smoothie (same as the first)


----------



## bubbletea

Breakfast burrito
Coffee
Rice cake snack thingies
Water


----------



## Noca

Spaghetti with mushrooms, onions, feta, parmsean, spinach and turkey meatballs
3 gluten free waffles with maple syrup
2 glasses of milk
bowl of red grapes
protein fruit smoothie
papaya banana oatmeal smoothie
large wendys chicken apple pecan salad
hashbrowns, chicken breast pieces, onions, zuchini, feta and spices
water


----------



## catcharay

Yesterday night i went home and had stress reliever food which happened to be tim tams and twisties. Im just so hungry even an hr after breakfast.

Oats w saltanas ..larger serving
coffee 
lollies
bhuja snacks
Cashews small handful
Probably chicken for dinner and maybe wholemeal pasta. Craving pasta atm.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

Shrimp pasta with brown rice noodles, mushrooms, zuchini, spinach and carrot match sticks

3 eggs with hashbrowns, zuchini, sweet onion

3 bowls of homemade pork sausage, quinoa, 6 bean, onion, zuchini, mushroom stew

small toasted chicken and bacon sandwich with spinach, cheese and a little bbq sauce

fruit protein smoothie with papaya, mango, banana, protein powder, oatmeal, avocado oil, maple syrup and OJ

bowl of red grapes

protein bar

water


----------



## michaelwyatt75

Pff. Food? 
Food is for mortals. 
>__>


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit smoothie with oatmeal, protein powder, pineapple, 1 banana, frozen mangos, honey, and 2% lactose free milk

protein bar

3 eggs, hashbrowns with sweet onions diced, 2 slices of gluten free seed bread, slice of cheese and honey

an entire gluten free pizza with ground pork, broccoli, spinach, feta, and sweet onions

handful of natural baked bbq chips

water


----------



## MiMiK

1 bowl of apple jacks cereal

1 nestles drum stick ice scream cone

1 12oz Budweiser beer 

not even done with the beer and it hit me pretty hard lol

kinda feel like i needed to write this down. ate nothing of nutritional value so far.. and honestly all i want is another beer..


----------



## Pen

Cake
Cake 
Cake 
and more Cake

i'm supposed to be on a diet lol


----------



## spiritedaway

1 Strawberry and Cream Frappechino
1 Cinnamon Roll
1 Mini Snickers

I really should start eating healthier >.<


----------



## Noca

Smoothie with protein powder, banana, pineapple, oatmeal, peanut butter, avocado oil, frozen strawberries, 2% lactose free milk

large whole wheat breakfast burrito with 2 eggs, cheese, ketchup, sweet onions and hashbrowns

seasoned porkchop with red and sweet potatoes chopped, cob of corn

blended fruit smoothie

bowl of gluten free cereal with walnuts chopped and 2% milk

honey dijion chicken, broccoli, mushrooms, and onions


----------



## catcharay

Ive had all my meals already and its only 3.48pm. All of sunday i cooked up my weekly meals cos ive got a few big stressors this week and i want to manage my time around that. It took me 5 hrs! From 8am to 1pm

oats w dried coconut and saltanas
banana
2x coffee
3x green tea
2 mandarins
rice crackers. Carrots. Spinach.2 cheese slices. Tziziki 
shrimp pasta cabonara

I feel like im eating too much carbs.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cmed

- 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 1/4 cup of raisins, 1 cup of almond milk
- 3 eggs
- smoothie: spinach, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, strawberries, blueberries, 100% cacao powder
- 2 banananananas
- rice cake with some chocolate flavored "natural" peanut butter
- about 4oz of whole grain spaghetti with some pasta sauce
- another rice cake with peanut butter
- another smoothie

done


----------



## bornofbrosiris

More than I usually eat in a day... I am most likely done for the day now.

Banana for breakfast
Spaghetti with homemade marinara for lunch (all the ingredients came from the garden)
And then made salsa/cheese dip which i should not have done but yummm


----------



## spiritedaway

Today I...

Didn't eat anything for breakfast.
Had a PB & J Sandwich with a cup of milk for lunch.
Had some chopped up cucumbers and tomatoes for a snack.
And I'm currently cooking spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

- Plain 0% Greek yogurt
- 12 pistachios
- Spinach and broccoli
- A few sunflower seeds
- Going to have my usual dinner of steamed vegetables (spinach, turnip greens, mustard greens, kale, broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower, squash, peppers, mushrooms, onions, and garlic) topped with various spices, flaxmeal, and chia seed

Drank:
Coffee (black, unsweetened)
Green and peppermint tea (plain)
Unsweetened flaxmilk
Lots of ice water (5 plain, 3 with lemon, and 2 with apple cider vinegar)


----------



## Schmosby

Breakfast: oats, raisins, bran flakes with water on.

Snack: Hummus, a sliced tomato, some sliced cucumber, a wholmeal pitta.

Snack: half an avocado

Snack: An orange

Dinner: 2 home made veggie burgers, with baked beans, broccoli, peas, chips.

Snack: oats, raisins, bran flakes with water on.


----------



## Noca

So far today...

2 slices of gluten free seed toast with raw peanut butter, blueberries, walnuts, honey, peach sliced, 2 eggs

protein smoothie with protein powder, 1 banana, pineapple, frozen strawberries, 2% lactose free milk

3 slices of gluten free cheese pizza with spinach and chicken

a seasoned chicken breast, a pork chop, sliced mix of red and sweet potatoes, and a half a sweet corn on the cob

2 glasses of milk

bowl of fresh red seedless grapes

another sliced peach and a bag of popcorn

lots of water


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

tin or mackerel 
pack of bacon
tin of tuna 
3 slices of lemons
10 hot dogs
pack of mini sausages


----------



## Noca

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> tin or mackerel
> pack of bacon
> tin of tuna
> 3 slices of lemons
> 10 hot dogs
> pack of mini sausages


That is a lot of meat, a very odd diet.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Schmosby said:


> Breakfast: oats, raisins, bran flakes with water on.
> 
> Snack: Hummus, a sliced tomato, some sliced cucumber, a wholmeal pitta.
> 
> Snack: half an avocado
> 
> Snack: An orange
> 
> Dinner: 2 home made veggie burgers, with baked beans, broccoli, peas, chips.
> 
> Snack: oats, raisins, bran flakes with water on.


 A very good vegetarian day, I approve :yes


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Breakfast: Nothing, as always.

Lunch: A sausage, some sunflower seed sticks, 2 boiled eggs. 

Dessert: Bread & cocoa spreading; a small slice of halva (very sweet, compact, crumbly stuff).

Dinner: Probably gonna be more of dessert.


----------



## Paradise on Earth

Meal 1: Egg whites, oatmeal, green tea
Meal 2: Protein shake, banana
Meal 3: Beef stroganoff , brown rice, broccoli, orange
Meal 4: Greek yogurt, raw almonds
Meal 5: Curry chicken, brown rice
Meal 6: Protein shake, apple

Sad thing is, I don't even look like someone that goes gym (even though I do) :fall


----------



## spiritedaway

I don't plan on eating anything else today, so I had...

Nothing For Breakfast.
PB & J with a cup of Milk for lunch.
And for dinner I ate 2 sunny side eggs with two pieces of toast.

This is almost the same as yesterday, just a different dinner :3


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit smoothie with oatmeal, peanut butter, banana, strawberry, pineapple and milk

2 slices of gluten free toast with peanut butter, honey, walnuts and blueberries

large egg burrito with hasbrowns, mixed cheese and ketchup with a side dish of blueberries

2 x plates of halibut filets with sweet potatoes purple and orange, carrot match sticks, homemade tomato lemom basil sauce made with garden grown tomatoes served over brown rice

2 glasses of milk

lots of water

I need to go grocery shopping


----------



## Moonburn

Breakfast: 2 waffles
Lunch: A pancake and 2 pieces of turkey bacon
Dinner: A bowl of cucumbers.

Looking at this it's not much. I should probably go eat something lol


----------



## Julia555

In no particular order since I work 12 hour night shifts and kind of graze whenever I'm hungry

smoothie with fruit, peanut butter, protein powder and almond milk
2 cups coffee
homemade energy bar
2 peaches
1 orange
1 banana
1 apple
broccoli with vegan pumpkin "cheese" sauce
grilled chicken with vegetable soup
coconut smoothie

Wow, my eating habits look really weird written out.


----------



## bornofbrosiris

Breakfast: Usual Banana and Black Coffee
Lunch: Morning Star GMO Fake Buffalo Wings (I don't eat meat except for seafood)
Dinner: A Vegetarian Jimmy Johns Sammich

I'm the worst!


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

Porridge and banana for breakfast

Chicken wrap with green leaves and cottage cheese

A toffee crisp

x2 Chicken kievs, chips, boiled veg and mayonnaise.


----------



## Noca

So far today... ate a little larger meals than normal and less of them

Protein smoothie, protein powder, pineapple, peanut butter, banana, frozen strawberries, oatmeal, 2% milk

Tilapia filet with sweet potatoes, onions and zucchini

another plate of the above

large plate of turkey mexican spaghetti with spaghetti squash and mushrooms over brown rice noodles (it started out as turkey chili but ended up turning into spaghetti accidentally lol)

2 glasses of milk

lots of water

I'll have some chopped peaches, blueberries and walnuts as a snack before I go to bed


----------



## HenDoggy

breakfast:

1 croissant

lunch:

sesame chicken and lo mein

dinner:

i dunno haven't had it yet


----------



## spiritedaway

*Breakfast*
A couple bites off of a blue berry muffin.

*Lunch*
5 Chicken Nuggets
Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
Cup of 1% Milk

*Dinner*
A Ceaser Salad
Bottle of Water


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-Plain nonfat Greek yogurt

-*"Green" smoothie* (spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries -- all frozen; unsweetened almond milk, coconut water, lemon crystals, chia seed, flaxmeal, stevia, cinnamon, ginger, mint leaves, and cayenne)

-*Steamed mixed vegetables* (spinach, turnip greens, mustard greens, kale, collard greens, broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower, squash, peppers, mushrooms, onions, and garlic) with 1/2 cup of black beans, 2 nori sheets, and a spoonful of nutritional yeast

-A handful of air-popped popcorn and a few sunflower seeds


----------



## Noca

fruit protein smoothie with oatmeal, raw peanut butter, 2 % lactose free milk, pineapple, banana, and frozen mango

2 eggs over easy, 4 turkey breakfast sausages, sauteed cubes of zucchini, and sweet onions

2 glasses of milk

lots of water

5 plates of homemade chicken salad with baked chicken, feta, red seedless grapes, 3 types of lettuce, arugula, baby spinach, granola, russian salad dressing, and I added walnut chunks to the last of the 5 plates that I ate.

I'm still hungry so I'll grab a couple peaches, and chop them up and mix in grapes and walnuts in a bowl as a snack before I sleep


----------



## P1e2

Toast and peanut butter (Ezekiel bread), hot tea, & later ice coffee snack=ritz crackers & lowfat cheese spread, lunch was 2 slices veggie pizza on thin crust & 2 pieces chocolate and caramel with macadamia nuts & water. Walked for an hour yesterday.


----------



## BreakMyFall

-Omellete
-Toast
-Toast
-I had a bite of meat
-2 pizza slices (force fed)
-Chocolate milk

I really need to start eating more :|


----------



## catcharay

I have eaten for the day and it was relatively healthy except for the size of the portions. The rice crackers were particularly addictive to me today.

Banana
Oats w saltanas and pineapple (from a can)
Half a pack of ricecrackers..and then some
Stir fry rice w fried eggs. Mint and fried hokki fillets
a lot of green tea

Hopefully i dont munch too much later on in the night. My plan is to snack on an apple and a mandarin and maybe some cheese.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Schmosby

Breakfast: Oats, raisins, bran flakes with water on.

Snack: Peanut butter and banana slices, on seeded toast.

Snack: The rest of the banana.

Snack: Half an avocado.

Snack: A can of tomato soup with a crusty roll.

Dinner: Swede, potato, spinach and lentil curry on brown rice.

Snack: oats, raisins, bran flakes with water on.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday was...

2 x large smoothies with peanut butter, avocado oil, blueberries, frozen mangos, oatmeal, protein powder, bananas, 2% milk

chicken salad with chicken, cranberries, red seedless grapes, walnuts, mixed greens, feta, and russian salad dressing

8 small hawaiian cookies

broccoli, quinoa, onions with a sliced peach on the side

small plate of chicken and rice mixed with green onions and white onions

breakfast wrap with 2 scrambled eggs, large whole wheat wrap, ketchup, potatoes, onions

2 glasses of milk

lots of water

ohh, and then somehow I managed to lose 0.5 lb from eating all that lol....


----------



## cocooned

DEADLIFT DAY

So far...

3 egg whites and oatmeal

Protein bar 

banana

Spinach salad with shredded chicken breast

2 Muscle Milks


----------



## Noca

cocooned said:


> DEADLIFT DAY
> 
> So far...
> 
> 3 egg whites and oatmeal
> 
> Protein bar
> 
> banana
> 
> Spinach salad with shredded chicken breast
> 
> 2 Muscle Milks


what is a "muscle milk"?


----------



## cocooned

Noca said:


> what is a "muscle milk"?


http://www.musclemilk.com/


----------



## Noca

Protein fruit peanut butter and oatmeal smoothie
Toasted ham and swiss sandwich
2 plates of chicken, grape, blueberry, and walnut salad
Bowl of bean, quinoa and sausage soup
Small bag of doritos (100 cal)
Some red seedless grapes
Bbqed porkchop, baked beans and basmati rice
Water


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

Huge smoothie
Porkchop baked beans and rice
3 plates of chicken walnut fruit and feta salad
Some tomato chicken slow cooked pasta
Triple decker ham and swiss sandwich with a variety of lettuce types and bbq sauce
Milk
A banana
A few grapes and water
Small bag of doritos


----------



## housebunny

banana bread muffins (high protein/almond/coconut flour)
agave nectar
decaf w/coconut creamer
homemade chicken and shi take mushroom soup with raw, yellow zucchini grated into it


----------



## Noca

So far today...
Egg muffin with 1 egg, 5 slices of ham, swiss cheese, hash , whole whear English muffin, and honey

Glass of milk

Leftover tomato chicken pasta dish with gluten free pasta

Protein fruit smoothie

Im making some homemade bbq pork burgers with swiss cheese, sauteed garlic butter shrimp and onions, with a side of sweet potato fries for dinner

A leftover chicken breast

Small bag of doritos

A banana


----------



## Barette

Today so far---

Brekkie: 2 slices of wheat free cinnamon raisin bread with peanut butter and pumpkin, and topped with 4 chopped up dates. 1/2 grapefruit.
---160+150+20+80=*410*

Lunch: grapes with cinnamon.
---*50*

Workout: walked 2 miles and elliptical. Burned 400 calories but won't subtract from total. Will do butt and arm stuff later.

Afterwards: large carrot and celery stick chopped up with peanut butter. Smoothie (1/2 banana, 1 cup frozen berries, 4 tbs unsweetened cocoa powder, 1 tbs blackstrap molasses, cinnamon, and water). 
---30+15+250+70+75+40+42=w/e

Dinner: black beans, broccoli, asparagus, Brussels sprouts, and 1/2 avocado with teriyaki sauce (sesame oil, garlic, ginger, apple cider vinegar, soy sauce) a slice of cinnamon raisin rice bread with a plum.
---something

Dessert: 5 dates. Did some butt bridges, donkey kicks, fire hydrants, sit ups, and planks.

Late night: had anxiety attack. Had 1/4 cup mixed roasted & unsalted nuts and some grapes. Feel a lot better.
---160+40
Total for day so far: 1810 (subtracting workout, 1410).


----------



## Lonelyguy111

One of my health drinks.
I have a couple variations.

So far this morning:

*1.5 cups water
3 garlic cloves
1/3 cup lemon juice
1 tbsp spiced Chai tea powder*

I am trying to go through a partial fast.
NOT easy !

Garlic is for your heart and circulation and an excellent anti-biotic.
Lemon juice is for vitamin C. ( Your entire metabolism, the Krebbs Cycle runs on vitamin C ). - LOL - I was a chemistry / microbiology major at first in college.


----------



## Noca

Here is yesterday's hoard of food

3/4 protein smoothie with protein powder, banana, 1/3 cup oatmeal, peanut butter, mango, 2% milk, baby spinach
ground pork vegetable and bean stew
maple mustard salmon filet with basmati rice and peas
bowl of raspberries and red grapes
bowl of raspberries
protein bar
glass of 2% milk
pork chili and bean mix with mushrooms with a slice of chabata bread
chicken salad with walnuts, grapes, raspberries, feta, many types of greens, and some Russian salad dressing
another plate of salmon and rice
another smoothie like previously mentioned above
fruit yogurt cup
more raspberries
few glasses of water


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> Here is yesterday's hoard of food
> 
> 3/4 protein smoothie with protein powder, banana, 1/3 cup oatmeal, peanut butter, mango, 2% milk, baby spinach
> ground pork vegetable and bean stew
> maple mustard salmon filet with basmati rice and peas
> bowl of raspberries and red grapes
> bowl of raspberries
> protein bar
> glass of 2% milk
> pork chili and bean mix with mushrooms with a slice of chabata bread
> chicken salad with walnuts, grapes, raspberries, feta, many types of greens, and some Russian salad dressing
> another plate of salmon and rice
> another smoothie like previously mentioned above
> fruit yogurt cup
> more raspberry ex
> few glasses of water


Jesus, man. How much have you gained? I'm also curious why you're so partial to raspberries?


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Jesus, man. How much have you gained? I'm also curious why you're so partial to raspberries?


I'm at 131.2lbs but that'll disappear back to 130lbs over night, so nothing really? Raspberries don't bother my blood sugar at all. They have a different sugar in them called Xylitol which has a low glycemic index.

I am kinda bored at the moment with eating, I've had another plate of that Salmon and rice meal, 2 chicken salads, chili, and a meatloaf with sweet potatoes, white potatoes and french green beans so far. I might have a smoothie and some more chili later on, honestly I'd rather be doing something else than being in close proximity to my kitchen shoveling food down my throat all day.

Raspberries are just so delicious. If I could, I would have a conveyor belt of endless raspberries to my mouth.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

I'm currently keeping a food log for my doctor, so I might as well post since it's already all written down :b

Breakfast: 1 cup mixed vegetables and greens, 6 oz plain nonfat Greek yogurt, water with apple cider vinegar and lemon juice, black coffee

Snack: 15 pistachios, water

Lunch/Pre-Workout: Smoothie (spinach, broccoli, blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, strawberries, flaxmeal, chia seeds, nutritional yeast, crystallized lemon, and unsweetened almond milk); green and peppermint tea

Post workout snack: 8 oz plain nonfat Greek yogurt, 19 pistachios, plenty of water

Dinner: will be a big bowl of steamed mixed greens and vegetables with 1/2 cup black beans, seasoned with various herbs and spices; more water


----------



## llodell88

Breakfast:

3slices bacon
fried egg
buttered toast
1 apple
handful of krave cereal

Lunch:

big bowl of vegetable soup w/hamburger and noodles

Dinner: 2 slices dominoes veggie pizza

Snack: 2 cookies 160 caloies

1750/1300 calories D:


----------



## carolina3298

Oatmeal
Yogurt
Lentil Soup for lunch and dinner
Milk


----------



## Barette

So far today:

Breakfast: 1/4 cup (when dry) steel cut oats with 1 cup pumpkin, 1/2 an apple, and 3 tbs peanut butter.

Lunch: 2 slices of cinnamon raisin brown rice bread, topped with tuna (no mayo! just mixed with chopped celery and carrots) with some grape tomatoes. Smoothie (4 tbs unsweetened cocoa powder, 1 tbs molasses, 1 cup berries, and like 1/2 cup coconut/almond milk (and a little cinnamon). Oh! and 3 dates were in there too, to sweeten it some. 

Snack: 1/2 banana with 1 tbs peanut butter.
---150

Dinner: brown rice pasta with tomato sauce and veggies (peas, broccoli, asparagus, artichoke, bell pepper, onion, and garlic clove). Small glass of red wine. Later, 1/2 sweet potato with chili powder and cinnamon.

Total for day: 1892


----------



## SD92

Krave Chocolate Cereal (One Bowl)
Tea (One Cup)
Cheese Ciabatta
Chicken Curry with Potatoes and Cabbage
Tea (One Cup)
Krave Chocolate Cereal mixed with Bran Flakes (One Bowl)
Buttered Matzos
Skips Crisps
Banana
Buttered Ryvita (Three)
Fruit Salad


----------



## 3r10n

Cereal, a stew + sausage, and a chocolote bar.


----------



## MrBlack

Porridge oats (with soy milk & cinnamon), protein shake

Chilli prawn sandwich (with garlic & herb sauce, lettuce, tomato & onion), 2 boiled eggs, ba ba ba ba banana, walnuts

Pasta (with herbs, cayenne pepper, tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, peppers, garlic, olive oil), basa fish, dried fig

mixed roasted nuts


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* 1/4 (when dry) steel cut oats, with 1/4 cup pumpkin, 1/2 mashed sweet potato, 4 tbs cocoa powder, 1/2 tbs agave syrup, 4 chopped up dates, and 1/4 cup coconut milk.
---*415*

*Lunch: *2 slices of cinnamon raisin brown rice bread with 1 tbs peanut butter each, a little agave, and a little cinnamon. 12 grapes (with agave and cinnamon, I love agave and cinnamon). Small glass of red wine beforehand.

*Snack:* 1 small bag of plantain chips.

*Snack: *Lentil soup from my school (vegetarian).

*Dinner: *1 slice of rice bread spread with a little hummus, and topped with an avocado salad (mashed 1/2 avocado, some black beans, and chopped up carrots celery & red onion). Smoothie (berries, unsweetened cocoa powder, ginger, agave, cinnamon, berries, coconut milk---ginger & chocolate is an awful combination imo but I wanted the ginger to sooth my stomach).

*Late night:* Prepping for tomorrow's dinner (have class) and got hungry. Had brussel sprouts, asparagus, and broccoli with a tbs of peanut butter (barely enough to fit a teacup). 
---125

*Total for day: 2000*


----------



## SD92

Krave Chocolate Cereal (One Bowl)
Cheese Ciabatta
Tea (One Cup)
Chicken with Mashed Potatoes and Carrots
Tea (One Cup)
Focaccia Bread
Flatbreads (Three)
Banana
Nick Nacks Crisps
Fruit Salad


----------



## llodell88

breakfast burrito
apple
i also ate krave chocolate cereal (again)
v8fusion peach mango juice
2 cookies
chicken noodle soup
normandy vegetables

i need to cut the sugar


----------



## MrBlack

breakfast: Porridge oats (with cinnamon), walnuts, bread slice

Protein shake

lunch: Tofu (with mange tout, baby corn and mushrooms), brown rice, mixed roasted nuts, 1/2 a maple & pecan plait 

dinner: roast duck, brown rice with spring onions and mushrooms, spinach


----------



## Barette

So far:

Brekkie: the last of the chocolate hazelnut ice cream in my house (Luna and Larry's, it has no cane sugar wheat or dairy), with peanut butter and a mini banana. 
---610

Lunch: 1 slice of brown rice cinnamon raisin bread spread with 1/2 tbs garlic hummus, topped with avocado "salad" (1/4 avocado, carrots, celery, black beans, bell pepper, and red onion mixed together), side of red cabbage that I soak in apple cider vinegar so it's like a slaw, and a plum.
--320

Total so far: 930

Edit: I had a horrible ****ing day. HORRIBLE ****ING DAY. I'm at 2000, not all clean (had wheat and possibly butter--might've been oil but it tasted like ****ing butter--which is ****ing STRESSING ME OUT ON TOP OF EVERYTHING).


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

turkey sausage, chickpea, rice, quinoa, veggie stew
3 plates of shrimp pasta with broccoli
bowl of steamed broccoli
bowl of raspberries
bowl of red grapes
protein fruit oatmeal and peanut butter snoothie
bagel and 2 eggs, 2 ham slice, cheese sandwich
4 stuffed chicken thighs, potatoes, oven roasted oven carrots

so much food


----------



## llodell88

bfast

banana 100 cal
frosted mini wheats little bites 300 cal

lunch 

bunless hamburger 275
sweet potato 75

dinner ?

750cal


----------



## scorpio83

How do you guys do this?. I couldn't possibly keep track of everything and tend to eat little and often.


----------



## Noca

So far today

Protein, peanut butter, oatmeal, spinach, mango, banana, 2% milk, protein powder, smoothie
2 x bowl of raspberries
2 x bowls of turkey sausage, chickpea, corn, basmati rice, quinoa, celery, red bell pepper, spices, sweet onion, stew/soup
plate of shrimp pasta with broccoli, sweet onions, snap peas, mushrooms, brown rice pasta
2 egg, 2 slices of ham, slice of cheese, on toasted multigrain gluten free bread
a porkchop with maple sesame sauce, peas, chickpeas, and basmati rice
bowl of raspberries
fruit yogurt cup with crumbled walnuts


----------



## uyy

-smoothie, in it was: grapes, kale, splash of iced tea. banana, apple, lemon juice and parsley
- baked red potato pieces
-cheese stick
-rice
-iced tea
-beef strips with onions tomatoes, red peppers, and potatoes
-broccoli and green peas


----------



## Noca

turkey sausage stew
maple sesame porkchop, chick peas, peas and rice
smoothie
more turkey stew
bowl of grapes
protein bar
porkchop, chick peas, peas and rice leftovers
taco salad made with lean ground pork cooked with spices, spring mix of red and green romaine and arugula and spinach, shredded mozzarella cheese, half a tiny invidiual bag of cheese doritos crumpled up, a little bit of creamy cucumber salad dressing
side of red grapes
fruit yogurt cup


----------



## llodell88

cereal
1/2 M&Ms
Spaghetti
juice


----------



## Tazrael

Waffles!
And a beer.


----------



## bubbletea

coffee
some rainbow sherbert ice cream :|

going to try a detox diet for the next two weeks starting tomorrow


----------



## Noca

was out all afternoon, and I couldn't afford to buy a meal twice so this is all that I've had today

Protein fruit smoothie with banana, mango, spinach, oatmeal, peanut butter, raspberries and 2% milk

left over turkey stew but it didn't have any turkey left in it so I tossed in some ground pork left over from a taco salad I made

a steak and cheese sandwich that I bought when I was out

a sweet potato bisque soup which I got with the sandwich

2 bowls of raspberries(~300 grams)

1 whole wheat bagel with 1.5 sausages cut up on it and some onions, red and green romaine and a slice of provolone cheese

another 1.5 sausages cut up on a plate with a side of broccoli and some salad dressing on the broccoli

1 slice of roast beef deli meat


----------



## llodell88

apple
cinnamon square cereal
2 bowls of jambalaya

1200 calories according to myfitnesspal aleady =/


----------



## Noca

So far

smoothie
2 larges of plates of stuffed chicken thighs, red and sweet potatoes, roasted carrots
taco salad
bowl of grapes
working on finishing a 2nd smoothie


----------



## Noca

ran of bananas so I didn't make any smoothies

today so far I had...

bowl of cheerios mixed with vector cereal and milk

2 plates of lemon pepper chicken, basmati rice, mashed sweet potatoes mixed with red peppers and mushrooms

3 bowls of hariot bean, rice, quinoa, corn, mushroom, sweet onion, celery soup

2 toasted honey cumin bbq boneless porkchop sandwiches with a slice of provolone each with red and green romaine.

Handful of red grapes

cashews

no idea how much calories this is


----------



## SummerRae

nothing 
but i bet my *** i've had a calorie intake of about 1 on that damn water, i mean water can't just be that good without calories :sigh
plus, i swear there are calories in the air. ugh


----------



## tarantula army

I ate so much stuff I'm not even going to list any of it.I'm to embarassed. Even on the internet...


----------



## Juschill

breakfast bar.
chips.
white rice.
platanos.
chicken.
goldfish crackers


----------



## SummerRae

so I decided to make some food for myself and my family, along with my mother's boyfriend's help.

I caught this silver salmon and we cooked it just a little while ago, I boiled some veggies too. I'm starved, haven't eaten since Sunday morning.


----------



## catcharay

Love salmon and it looks delicious.


Near perfect eating today considering I made a resolution to go on bona-fide diet..but it hasn't been v effective for me. 

Oats w sultanas
snacking on dried cranberries, cashews
rice crackers
thin slice of cheese
green tea..lots
2 x coffee
salad w curry and brown rice
apple 

Maybe some plain yoghurt w dried cranberries for later in the night


----------



## Noca

So far today...

3 eggs, 6 slices of bacon, hash browns mixed with red peppers and onions

bowl of quinoa, rice, hariot bean, and other veggies soup

handful of grapes

vanilla ensure

toasted porkchop sandwich with red and green romaine, and provolone cheese

sweet and sour chicken with rice and snap peas and some peppers

swiss chalet quarter chicken white and rice

slice of homemade pumpkin squares

100 cal bag of doritos

I wanted to cook some salmon and rice but my ***** of a mother won't let me because people are coming over... to pick up a pool table. The house looks absolutely spotless and she constantly freaks out and says "its a pigsty in here!". Asking me whether or not the pool table smells, like who ****ing cares? Yes ain't allowed to cook because some people are coming in the house for like less than 5 minutes to move a pool table out of the front hall. I am glad she can survive her fatass on a bowl of cheerios every 5 hours, but I can't.


----------



## stv105

breakfast - health shake

Snack - toast and cheese

Lunch - boiled egg on toast

Snack - toast with humus

Supper - 4 x mexican burritos ( oh yeah )


----------



## SummerRae

nothing


----------



## cmed

- smoothie: spinach, broccoli, carrots, strawberries, banana, cacao powder
- a sweet potato with cinnamon and raisins on it
- about 2 cups of white rice with chickpeas
- 3 kiwis
- about 2 cups of corn
- another smoothie (same as the first)


----------



## SummerRae

^vegetables mixed with fruits in a smoothie uke


----------



## Noca

Yesterday
2 smoothies with lots of peanut butter, 1/3 cup oatmeal, mango, 2% milk, banana, protein powder
3 eggs, mixed hashbrowns and veggies
2 bowls of grapes
1 chicken bruschetta fresco pizza from pizza pizza (600 calories)
panko crumb coated porkchop, roasted carrots, red and white potatoes
raw medium unsalted cashews
1 sliced gala apple

Total around 3900 calories. I was out all afternoon so that cut into my calorie intake for the day, as I could only afford to buy one pizza while I was out.


----------



## Shameful

It's not something I ate, since it's still cooking, but I'm making soft-boiled eggs today and I'm so excited. I will be majorly disappointed if they come out wrong.

edit: very disappointed.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday was 

3 eggs, mixed veggies and hashbrowns
smoothie
chicken, nut, feta and grape salad
6" double meat subway club
veggie beef stir fry and rice
another plate of above
fruit yogurt cup
lots of lemon + water


----------



## pocketbird

I don't know how to eat healthy.
I ate strawberry shortcake ice cream and sausages for breakfast.


----------



## Noca

So far

Veggie, beef, and rice stir fry
chicken walnut, grape, feta mixed green salad
1 chicken breast with a serving of green beans
loaded protein fruit smoothie
bowl of turkey sausage, corn, lentil, kidney bean, barley, basmati rice, green onion, sweet onion, red pepper, summer savory, minced garlic, honey, beef broth, rosemary, thyme soup
another bowl of soup
a sliced gala apple
half a chicken breast, steamed broccoli with celery salad dressing, oven baked sweet potato wedges
handful of large red grapes
a couple glasses of lemon water

moar food, nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## catcharay

Ahhh feeling absolutely fat. Yest i ate alright..today also has been alright but not as nutritious as it could be..

Plain yoghurt w raisins banana cinnamon chia seeds
2 x coffee
Rice cracker
Stupid lollies 
Green tea
Cheese sandwich

Dinner not so sure as yet


----------



## scooby

A couple bacon and egg burgers for breakfast.

A kangaroo steak, veggies and a small can of tuna for lunch.

Haven't decided on what I will cook for dinner.


----------



## Noca

scooby said:


> A couple bacon and egg burgers for breakfast.
> 
> A kangaroo steak, veggies and a small can of tuna for lunch.
> 
> Haven't decided on what I will cook for dinner.


What does kangaroo steak taste like? Is it tough cut of meat?


----------



## scooby

Noca said:


> What does kangaroo steak taste like? Is it tough cut of meat?


It tastes similar to beef but with a slightly different taste, at least I think so. And yeah it can be tough if you cook it passed medium.


----------



## Noca

Chicken breast, sweet potato wedges, broccoli
two plates of chili thick with beans, pork and veggies
two bowls of turkey sausage bean, lentil veggie etc stew
protein smoothie
gala apple
small bowl of apple crumble
lemon and water
fruit yogurt cup


----------



## Potato Girl

protein pancakes with blueberries (banana, oats, protein powder and eggs basically)
roast chicken with lentils and chickpeas and steamed veggies
avocado, fried egg, cottage cheese and smoked salmon sandwich 
mixed meat kebab with extra cheese and sour cream omg
apple, nashi pear, greek yoghurt, cookie dough quest bar and almonds ..

i should probably be counting macros lol. on dat dere dirty bulk.


----------



## Noca

So far..

Protein fruit smoothie same as usual
chili with a slice of toast
2 eggs, lots of mixed hash browns, peppers, onions, some corn
beef and veggie stir fry served over rice
protein bar
half a banana
bowl of raspberries
another plate of stir fry


----------



## SD92

Toffee Crisp Cereal
Chicken Sweet and Sour curry, with rice, and Chapatis
Krave Chocolate Cereal
Banana
Crisps
Fruit Salad
Ryvita's (Three)


----------



## Miss Marianne

I think I'm done eating for the day.. So

A bowl of oatmeal
mac and cheese, lo main and a cheese enchilada. they were small portions of each
Two egg and fake sausage patties
bottles coffee. yum


----------



## romeoindespair

Breakfast: Cup of black coffee
Lunch: philly cheese steak and coke
Dinner: Fish/potatoes/ and broccoli with milk


----------



## catcharay

Felt really nauseous/edgy/ today so I had to keep eating sweet things (marshmallows) because it felt like my blood sugar levels were low, so I'm giving myself leniency:
banana
oats w raisins and soy milk
green tea
marshmallows heaps 
roast beef slices
raisins heaps
pho and prawn crackers
orange


----------



## catcharay

Happy w my eating today even though I indulged w ice cream after dinner:
plain yoghurt w raisins 
apple
oat apple bar
2x coffee
3 x slice of cheese
lots of raisins
tinned chicken
squid and vegetables
1 ice cream
2 x oranges
some tinned peaches


----------



## Noca

Hmm yesterday. 

2 eggs 3 slice of ham, 3 slice of bacon, swiss cheese, on toasted gluten free bread
smoothie
leftover beef veggie and rice stirfry
hashbrowns with sweet potatos mixed veggies and 2 more eggs
10 california sushi rolls with terrayaki dip
slice of toast with lots of peanut butter, half a sliced banana and cashews
1 banana
some raspberries and grapes in a bowl
1/3 of a protein bar
2 x chicken and swiss toasted sandwiches with kraft cucumber dressing
chicken breast with steamed broccoli carrots, olive oil and a little dressing

I pretty much stuffed my face all day long, had a hour and 15 min workout including time spent stretching and a walk I took to get my haircut on top of that


----------



## feels

-Quaker multi-grain oatmeal with blueberries 
-Dat free Chipotle bowl for lunch (white rice, pinto beans, mild salsa, cheese, sour cream)
-Spinach salad for a snack (tried to choke down a banana too but I'm still annoyingly allergic so only got about half)
-Brown rice, chicken breast, and asparagus for dinner
-Milk, water, and Mr. Pibb for drinks.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

smoothie
a whole medium cheese, broccoli, red pepper, onion, feta pizza
foot long sub
leftover chinese food
2 eggs, hashbrowns, sweet potatoes, red and green peppers, onions
protein bar
yogurt cup
banana


----------



## Noca

So far today a LOT of food to consume in just 10 hours of being awake..., still got 5 hours of food left to eat though.

2 x protein fruit smoothies with 1 banana, 3 large strawberries, 2% milk, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 3 tbsp of raw peanut butter, 1 scoop of protein powder

4 x plates of pork tenderloin, stuffing, sweet potatoes, yellow potatoes, peas, roasted carrots, gravy

banana
raw cashews 
fruit yogurt cup


----------



## gloomy

breakfast: pizza
lunch: broccoli, apple, raisins
dinner: pear


----------



## Noca

smoothie 
sweet and sour chicken thighs with veggies
taco layered pie
another plate of taco layered pie
protein bar
2 eggs, hashbrowns and veggies in a wrap with ketchup
2 glasses of milk


----------



## slyfox

1oz Walnuts
1 cup Cranberries
9 Gobstoppers candies
Can Ginger Ale

1/3 loaf Garlic cheese bread
9 Gobstoppers
Lasagna
Can Pepsi

1 oz Swiss cheese
1 oz Walnuts
1 cup cranberries
1 banana

Of what I kept track it came to 1525 Calories 796 mg Sodium and 29.3 g protein

I was aiming for 1,500 mg sodium or less because I have hypertension and 56 grams of protein. I didn't keep track of the Lasagna but I ate a decent amount so it probably got my protein up to about the right level and my sodium up to about my max allowed amount or higher


----------



## slyfox

3 packs of pop rock like candy
3 oz Swiss cheese
About 16 g of Havarti just to try it
1 Banana

Can of chunk light tuna
Can of no salt added green beans
Can of pepsi

3 eggs on Thomas low cal english muffins
1 tbsp Veg oil to fry. I only counted half its calories because I figured a lot stays in the pan
Can of Pepsi

1,685 Calories 1,418.5 mg Sodium and 87.3 g Protein

Know I should be avoiding cola with my hypertension but I'm trying to finish it up and I think I'm doing very good otherwise. Not sure if I should start keeping track of cholesterol, fat, sugar, etc as well. Probably would drive myself crazy


----------



## Ellethwyn

Today I didn't eat as healthy as I usually do. I had a cup of coffee, 
banana, peanutbutter toast, coffee, homemade hawaiian pizza, carrots, hot green tea, and a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

2 eggs, 3 slice ham, slice of swiss cheese toast sandwich

3 x bowls of pork sausage, green lentil, barly, quinoa, red harriot beans, green onion, on the vine tomatoes, fresh parsley, honey, low sodium beef stock and other spices

6 homemade jamacian honey bbq chicken thighs with red skin potato fries

Terrayaki chicken salad at Mcdonalds with some greens, cashews and limabeans

Bowl of red grapes

Smoothie with oatmeal, peanut butter, avacado oil,2% lactose free milk, strawberries, spinach, arugula, scoop of protein powder (whey isolate), 1 banana


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

Smoothie
2 bowls of left over stew
8 chicken drumsticks
Bowl of grapes
Bowl of raspberries
Hashbrown, red and green pepper, sweet and green oniom large whole wheat wrap with ketchup and more on the side
Half a protein bar


----------



## slyfox

Cheated on my diet yesterday so didn't bother to count

Today

9 cups carbonated water - Also had regular water but the carbonated water has sodium

1lb 3oz red potatos
3 tbsp unsalted butter

1 cup cranberries

2 plain roast beef classics from Arby's

1,430 Calories 2,030 mg sodium 46 g protein 

Went over the 1,500mg or less sodium I wanted, but I still ate less than the 2,300mg recommended for a normal person. Not super balanced today but I think I did ok


----------



## Noca

Bowl of cheerios with milk, half a sliced banana and raspberries 

2 x chicken salad sandwiches on whole wheat bread

Chicken thighs, broccoli, stuffing cheese caserole 

Roast duck with swiss chard and basmati rice(first time ever trying duck and it was delicious)

Hashbrowns with ham, a scrambled egg, red and green peppers

Protein fruit Smoothie

Bowl of raspberries

Oatmeal chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Noca

Smoothie
2 slices of taco layered pie(ground pork, on the vine tomatoes, spinach, cheddar cheese, sour cream, green onions, whole wheat tortillas)
chicken thighs with broccoli, cheese sauce, and stuffing with herbs
red and green pepper, hashbrowns, sour cream, in a large whole wheat tortilla
3 bananas
2 bowls of raspberries
2 glasses of milk
sliced roast beef, butter, sour cream, honey dijon mustard, spinach, cheddar cheese, tomato, on 2 slices of toast sandwich
half a protein bar


----------



## slyfox

10oz fresh cut pineapple

3 Eggs with soft yolks on English muffins
Tbsp of oil to fry eggs
Can of Pepsi

72 Blueberry flavored almonds

4 of the frozen microwaveable White Castle burgers with some ketchup
Can of Pepsi

2,054 Calories 1,674mg Sodium 900mg Potassium 73.5g Protein. If I had avoided the ketchup and last can of Pepsi, I would've made my 1,500mg or less sodium goal. Probably should try to get the Potassium up. Walked for 45 mins today so I think I did pretty good.


----------



## Noca

2 x whole wheat pitas with seasoned ground pork, spinach, arugula, tomato, chick peas, brown rice, 1 tsbp salad dressing

half a protein fruit oatmeal peanut butter smoothie

bowl of raspberries

half a protein bar

panko crumb breaded cod fillet with sweet potato fries and regular fries in the oven and ketchup

2 x bowls of ground pork, chickpea, tomato, basmati rice, green lentil, barley, quinoa stew


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Noca said:


> 2 x whole wheat pitas with seasoned ground pork, spinach, arugula, tomato, chick peas, brown rice, 1 tsbp salad dressing
> 
> half a protein fruit oatmeal peanut butter smoothie
> 
> bowl of raspberries
> 
> half a protein bar
> 
> panko crumb breaded cod fillet with sweet potato fries and regular fries in the oven and ketchup
> 
> 2 x bowls of ground pork, chickpea, tomato, basmati rice, green lentil, barley, quinoa stew


 Have you had any flatulent consequences yet?


----------



## catcharay

Had a banana. Oats w dried cranberries
2 x coffee 
Half an oat fruit nut bar
Thats so far

Hope to eat more nicer food. Tho i internally advise myself not to.


----------



## Noca

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you had any flatulent consequences yet?


I have had IBS since I was a kid, regardless of what I eat. Greasy fried foods, fast food, processed food etc makes it the worst. Wheat makes me bloat, so I try when I can to avoid it as much as I can, but sometimes I just need to eat what is available. Beans don't bother me when they are cooked. Pretty much only cauliflower does, that stuff is horrible. I am also lactose intolerant.

My body responds well to steamed broccoli, raw or cooked spinach, beans, chick peas etc. Well as well as I can. I started taking probiotics and digestive enzymes a few days ago. I saw an SAS user had success with digestive enzymes so I figured I would give it a try. I also drink water with lemon squeezed into it to help with the bloating and take soluble fibre pills.

Of my whole day, the pita bread, and the french fries were probably the worst for me.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

3 eggs, hashbrowns red and green peppers
2 x bowls of pork chickpea stew
large plate of roast beef, gravy, over texas toast and rice with a few veggies
2 slices of pizza and bread sticks(I shouldn't have had these)
bowl of raspberries
protein bar
whole wheat pita with ground pork, rice, spinach, chick peas, salad dressing


----------



## ghostface

4 bowls of Weetabix
8 biscuits
2 eggs
Big bag of skittles
More biscuits
12 slices of toast with marmite
2 Rolls
Energy bar
Family size packet of Hula Hoops
Soup
Packet of Fruitella
Homemade Bishop Fingers
Homemade Cakes
Copious amounts of Maoam's
2 x Drumstick Lolly
3 bowls of Granola


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Yesterday I ate so much 


* potatoe chips 
*chocolate muffin 
*hamburger helper stroganoff 
*2 corn muffins 
*a chilidog 

i feel like Im leaving stuff out


----------



## 7th.Streeter

ghostface said:


> 4 bowls of Weetabix
> 8 biscuits
> 2 eggs
> Big bag of skittles
> More biscuits
> 12 slices of toast with marmite
> 2 Rolls
> Energy bar
> Family size packet of Hula Hoops
> Soup
> Packet of Fruitella
> Homemade Bishop Fingers
> Homemade Cakes
> Copious amounts of Maoam's
> 2 x Drumstick Lolly
> 3 bowls of Granola


Geezuss O.O


----------



## cmed

- oatmeal with almond milk, cinnamon and golden raisins
- 5 bananas
- smoothie: spinach, kale, broccoli, strawberries, blueberries, 2 tablespoons of ground flax
- 1 scoop of chocolate whey mixed with some almond milk, golden raisins and slivered almonds to make a "sludge" kind of snack
- about 2 cups of white rice with half a can of chickpeas
- a bunch of whole grain spaghetti with tomato & garlic sauce and some bread
- another smoothie (same as the first)


----------



## catcharay

so hungry still 

oats w coconut milk
strawberries, kiwi, banana
2 choc salted macarons (tiny)
tuna sushi
3 x pizza slices - dominos -_-
oat fruit nut bar 1/4
shredded chicken

hungry but i just cant. My pants feel a lil too snug for my liking. the treadmill is a cabinet of sorts..all the junk in the world is on it


----------



## AceEmoKid

Pesto penne with steamed spinach and broccoli mixed in.


----------



## millenniumman75

Two cups of coffee! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

Sugarslippers said:


> Yesterday I ate so much
> 
> * potatoe chips
> *chocolate muffin
> *hamburger helper stroganoff
> *2 corn muffins
> *a chilidog
> 
> i feel leaving leaving stuff out


This is all kinds of awesome :lol.


----------



## Enda Kenny

Breakfast: half of an easter egg.
Supper: 1kg of plain boiled potatoes.

Today was a good day..


----------



## Noca

So far

3 x bananas
1.5 cup of oatmeal with some crushed walnuts, sliced banana, fresh raspberries, cinnamon, milk and a little brown sugar
glass of milk
quarter of a pie plate worth of triple layered taco pie with ground pork, green onions, tomatoes, 2 cheeses, sour cream, mushrooms, whole wheat tortillas and a large side salad of mixed romaine, arugula and spinach with salad dressing
chicken thigh skewers with carrot, and zucchini served over couscous with shrimp, corn, red and green peppers, peas, onions, garlic, some butter and olive oil mixed in.
1/4 of a gluten free cheese pizza with ground pork, feta cheese, spinach, mushrooms, bacon, and onions
Had another plate of chicken skewers and couscous as well as a half a banana before bed


----------



## catcharay

Good so far..
oats and a banana
walnuts, cashews, (a lil)
1 tinned tuna 
shredded chicken, cucumber
instant coffee (Korean from my bro's g/f)
apple (about to)

If I have a non-indulgent dinner and a small portion size I will win


----------



## Noca

catcharay said:


> Good so far..
> oats and a banana
> walnuts, cashews, (a lil)
> 1 tinned tuna
> shredded chicken, cucumber
> instant coffee (Korean from my bro's g/f)
> apple (about to)
> 
> If I have a non-indulgent dinner and a small portion size I will win


What do you do with the tuna? Just eat it by itself?


----------



## Noca

2 x blueberry waffles with raspberries and tbsp of maple syrup 
2 x eggs
2 x servings of 6 bean mix ground pork mushroom and tomato chili
Bowl of 6 bean rice and quinoa soup
1.5 cups of oatmeal with cinnamon, tsp of brown sugar, raspberries, bananas and milk
Fruit yogurt cup 
Chicken skewers with veggies, shrimp and couscous mix and fresh greens salad
Protein smoothie with protein powder, milk, peanut butter, banana, mango, raspberries and milk
100 cal bag of Lays plain chips


----------



## catcharay

Noca said:


> What do you do with the tuna? Just eat it by itself?


KISS (keep it simple stupid!)

Yes I'm eating so basic cos I have to lose weight. When I'm dieting, this seems the most effective method for me..though not the most nutritious like your eating is


----------



## Barette

I had to finish a drawing today and got stressed and ate a lot. Plus today was my big meal prep day so I had to taste everything I made and it all was so damn good that tasting turned into eating.

--Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, shredded coconut, pumpkin puree, agave, and raspberries.

--red lentils with steamed kale, roasted vegetables, homemade cranberry sauce (sweetened with a homemade date paste, agave, and orange juice not from concentrate), and fingerling potatoes.

--4 apple streusel muffins (homemade, vegan, wheat-free). Yes, 4. Sad life I lead (but I calculated them to be only 175 calories each so not _that_ bad).

--3 packets of fun sized sour patch kids from halloween (last 3, why not)

--black bean burger patties (homemade, vegan, wheat free) with mustard.

--roasted brussel sprouts, onions, and peppers with homemade marinara sauce.

--My mom ordered a gluten free pizza and I removed the cheese and just ate the crust and sauce.

Other stuff (all clean besides the sour patch kids).

Probably 2500 calories. but whatever, I finished my portfolio piece (and have started lifting along with cardio!)


----------



## Noca

so far today

protein fruit smoothie
hashbrowns with ketchup and 2 protein pancakes with maple syrup
toasted whole wheat bagel with tomato, bacon, mixed romaine, mayo, coocut oil
2 x plates of turkey meatball, brown rice, zucchini, red pepper, mushrooms, and split peas with sweet bbq sauce
Protein bar
lemon and water
glass of 2% milk
bowl of 1 cup mixed bean, rice and quinoa soup
2 eggs
Half a pack of thin sliced bacon microwaved


----------



## Barette

Buckwheat porridge with crushed mixed nuts, flax seeds, cranberry sauce (homemade sweetened with dates), almond milk, and agave.

Smoothie (kale, berries, blackstrap molasses, honey, peanut butter, almond milk, water). Sweet potato with peanut butter.

Banana

Dates

Lentils with marinara sauce, kale, and peas.

Tomato and bell pepper chopped up with tahini and mustard.

Peanut butter with agave.

Oatmeal with 1/4 apple and shredded coconut.

I'm still hungry.... Since starting to lift weights my appetite has increased so much.


----------



## Cerberus

so far:


-4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs scrambled
-2 slices of whole wheat toast
-some sugarless jam

-a can of tuna
-some light mayo
-two slices of whole wheat bread
-can of campbell's chicken noodle soup


----------



## ToBeAnnounced

Coffee with milk - 35
1 cup cooked broccoli - 31
1/2 cup quinoa - 111
Total = 177
Relapsing is so much fun ._.


----------



## Noca

so far

Whole wheat toasted bagel with lots of raw peanut butter, half a banana sliced on it, roasted peanuts and honey
Tuscan tuna salad with tomatoes, green onions, spinach, chickpeas, lemon juice, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, light mayo, extra virgin olive oil and chunked canned tuna
another plate of tuna salad
2 x jerk chicken drumsticks, red potato skin Mccain french fries(1/3 bag) and ketchup
2 x bananas
lots of lemon and water
glass of 2% milk(200ml?)


----------



## goku23

so far,

meal 1 (At work) - 2 scoops whey protein mixed with 5 tablespoons oats and milk

meal 2 - 400g chicken breast with brown rice and beans

meal 3 - 400g chicken breast with 2 potatos, bbq sauce

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey protein mixed with oats and milk, tuna sandwich (1 tin, with 2 slices wholemeal bread)

(About to train now)

meal 5 will be 2 scoops whey with oats and milk, small tub of cottage cheese, peanut butter.
(might have a bowl of coco pops instead of the oats though!)


----------



## millenniumman75

So far today......

Three cups of coffee!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Binge day

2 x gigantic honeycomb and swiss chocolate cookies 
1 x honey comb chocolate tray bake
1 x BLT sandwich
1 x sticky toffee latte (grande)


----------



## catcharay

Already eating unhealthily this morning
2 × mini coconut macarons
Half avocado
2 × cheese and bacon buns 
Coffee is going to be next and a choc chip cookie


----------



## Wren611

A flapjack. A packet of crisps. A biscuit. Not in that order. All I've had in about 9 hours. Cooking my dinner at 1:30am because... meh...


----------



## goku23

wow, 
my brother's girlfriend made some homemade cookies - healthy kind for me, wholemeal flour, coconut oil, natural peanut butter, cinnamon and God knows what else!

she made 2 trays, one for me and im guessing the other for them (i really should have asked!)
but i ended up yamming the whole lot lol!
both trays with a litre of milk!

i really should have left them some lol but they know they can't leave me alone with homemade cookies...only one outcome!
but Goddamn that girl can cook! 

im proper stuffed now though, could use a nap tbh!


----------



## borntodie19

two whole wheat toast with milk for breakfast, rice soup to eat, chocolate with almonds for a snack, and loin sandwich with bacon and cheese for dinner


----------



## Noca

3 protein pancakes with maple syrup
2 x glasses of milk
2 x foot long subs
1 cup of oatmeal with cinnamon, brown sugar, milk, honey, raspberries, banana, and pecans


----------



## catcharay

Not great today..just stress eating a lot and it makes me not feel like wearing a dress(pathetic)
banana 
oats w coconut milk 
chocolate covered fruit n nuts
kfc
1 x choc chip cookie


----------



## Barette

I had regular Thanksgiving food, but I went out to a really great restaurant that had a typical Thanksgiving buffet (fancy kind, not sneezeguard kind) and I had two servings of the stuffing, and of course once I took my LAST bite of it I realized that it had teeny tiny crumblings of sausage. ****. There goes my stretch of being a vegetarian. ****. Clock is set back to 0, I unknowingly ingested the flesh of an animal. I had to give up any chance of being vegan because literally every dish there had either butter or meat in it, save a barley salad and the lettuce. 

Grrrrr. Oh well I guess, I didn't know! I drowned my sorrows about it in 2 slices of pie and a slice of cake and a glass of merlot, at least...


----------



## avoidobot3000

Barette said:


> I had regular Thanksgiving food, but I went out to a really great restaurant that had a typical Thanksgiving buffet (fancy kind, not sneezeguard kind) and I had two servings of the stuffing, and of course once I took my LAST bite of it I realized that it had teeny tiny crumblings of sausage. ****. There goes my stretch of being a vegetarian. ****. Clock is set back to 0, I unknowingly ingested the flesh of an animal. I had to give up any chance of being vegan because literally every dish there had either butter or meat in it, save a barley salad and the lettuce.
> 
> Grrrrr. Oh well I guess, I didn't know! I drowned my sorrows about it in 2 slices of pie and a slice of cake and a glass of merlot, at least...


relax! not knowing surely absolves u of any agency. i am strictly vegan and eating out can be a pain in the butt, so i feel u. usually i check out the menu beforehand to see what i can eat, or ask the staff _lots _of questions. 
why do people insist on ruining perfectly good food by putting animal bits in it? gees. i'm glad it's a choice and not an allergy (although the times i have eaten dairy by accident i still felt gross af)


----------



## Noca

So far at 11am,

Bowl of honey nut cheerios, 2% milk, raspberries, 1/3 of a banana, pecan halves

Red skin home style potato chunks cooked in extra virgin olive oil and spices, with ketchup and torn spinach, 2 eggs, 1/3 pack of bacon cooked in microwave with paper towels. Total cals for this plate, not the cheerios, 1100 calories mmm. The meal of a fatass.

Large paper plate packed with ham loaf, meatballs, pulled pork, basmati rice, scalloped potatoes, plain lays chips

Couple crackers with hummus

Another full plate of pulled pork, rice and meatballs

Protein bar

Bowl of raspberries, pecan halves, roasted peanuts, and banana


----------



## Barette

I binged! I binged and I binged and I binged and I don't care. I was ITCHING for one, and it's a ****ing holiday weekend and my work had tons of free food that no one else was touching so **** it. I feel good, I feel full, I feel fulfilled, and I feel happy. I had **** I love that I haven't had in a looong time and I don't care!! A girl can only be good for so long!!! It's all out of my system emotionally, and tomorrow I'm back to my old ways and will have time to go to the gym after work. I used to binge alllll the time, so maybe having 4000+ calories in one day is a bad thing but you know what? **** it. **** it! I can't remember the last time i binged, and I was itching for one so I let myself go a little nuts. The great thing is, I used to hate myself afterwards and try to puke it up, but I don't feel bad and have no urge to purge (well a little one but I'm not gonna!!). Maybe it's not good to binge ever and maybe my stomach is suddenly shooting sharp pains and maybe my skin will break out and maybe it's not healthy and maybe this maybe that, but I used to do this 3x a week, constant struggle, and for it to happen now and me not even remember the last time I went this nuts? it's ****ing progress! Progress is better than perfection. And it feels nice!!!!! So here's my transgressions--

1/8 cup steel cut oatmeal with home roasted pumpkin, peanut butter, homemade (refined sugar and cornstarch free) cranberry sauce.

Peanut butter with cranberry sauce. 

More peanut butter with cranberry sauce.

Steamed broccoli and cauliflower with tahini and mustard. 

Homemade lentil and cabbage soup with homemade marinara sauce and some roasted onions and cauliflower tossed in.

(then went to work, then---)

2 slices of blueberry pie.

Like, 5 servings of nacho cheese Doritos (I've had Doritos like 5 times in my life... ****ing LOVE them, they're a true event).

Chocolate chip cookie. 

A white chocolate macademia nut cookie. 

Another white chocolate macademia nut cookie. 

A huge double chocolate chunk muffin (****ing love them, my FAVORITE guilty treat--I literally only have true bad-for-you muffins once a year or so). 

More Doritos. 

More Doritos. 

Subway veggie sub. 

Another chocolate chip cookie eaten by breaking it into a bag of potato chips and enjoying the painfully sweet chocolately-ness with the painfully salty goodness.


----------



## Noca

so far...

large plate of homestyle red potato hashbrowns cooked in extra virgin olive oil, 2 egg and ham omelet

1 banana

2 x plates of ground pork, mushroom, tomato, chickpea and rice chili

large balsamic vinegar red wine couscous and pork sausage salad with spinach, tomatoes, zucchini, mushrooms, seasoning, kraft fruit and veggie salad dressing, basil, feta cheese, and pecans

2 x glasses of milk

lots of water


----------



## catcharay

ahhh been eating too much for days in a row..

a small cheese cube
a big grouping of green grapes
handful dried apricots
lots of pretzels
2 x lolly sugar sticks 
2 x roast beef and mustard sandwiches
big handful jelly beans

Last night my main meal was so delicious..a medium rare beef w red wine jus, baby carrots, roasted potato, fried lemongrass and fried prosciutto. No one really liked it but me. So delectable

Now I feel like a choc chip cookie


----------



## BackToThePast

Thanksgiving leftovers gobble gobble gobble.


----------



## cmed

- 2 bananas
- oatmeal, almond milk, some cinnamon and a box of golden raisins
- smoothie: baby spinach, broccoli, 1 banana, 1 tablespoon of ground flax
- 4 white cheddar rice cakes
- 2 whole wheat wraps with brown rice, potatoes and chickpeas
- 1 14oz bottle of chocolate Muscle Milk. First time trying it. Pretty disgusting. Never again.
- 2 potatoes diced up and fried in the pan with some black pepper
- another smoothie (same as the first)


----------



## Barette

-Buckwheat porridge with flax seeds, peanut butter, honey, cherries, roasted pumpkin, and some coconut flakes. Didn't eat the last 1/4 of it.

-Homemade (&sugar-free) cranberry sauce with peanut butter.

-1/2 a sweet potato with more cranberry sauce and some pumpkin seeds. Cauliflower, spinach, and green beans on the side. I didn't eat much of it, maybe 1/4 of it. Was nervous about something and felt nauseous.

-After the something happened and I felt better, I had a Pure bar (banana and coconut kind---just has dates, banana, walnuts, and coconut in it).

-5 celery stalks chopped up with a tbs of peanut butter. 

-1 very small double chocolate and gluten free/vegan cookie from a box that I bought for my mom as a thank you gift.

-After all my stress from today, once I got home I had a big glass of red wine. Then my mom and I ordered food from our favorite diner, we split an order of butternut squash lasagna (which is insanely delicious!!). I picked off all of the pasta and as much of the cheese as I could, to give to my pups, so I mostly ate the butternut squash insides and the butternut squash sauce (which prob has cream but w/e, i avoided the cheese best I could). Side salad, without any dressing.

idk the calories!!! First day in over a year that I didn't count... 365+ days of religious counting and it doesn't feel as scary as I thought it would to not count... If anything the fear of not knowing makes me eat less. i'm guessing that I was at 900 by 6pm, the rest was consumed by the time I fina-f***ing-ly got home.


----------



## forgetmylife

eggs and toast


----------



## catcharay

Whatever happened to random food thoughts..well i cant find it. 
Ate okay after many days of despicable eating..

A banana
1/2 Roast beef salad wrap
Small cheese block
4 blueberry pomegranate licorice
This teriyaki salad rice paper rolls for train ride home

Had 3 cans of coke zero..its a diet tool for me
After today i would cleanse myself w a health detox and not just to recover but for the long term..except wkends..and special holidays..and parties


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

Oatmeal with banana, pecans, walnuts, vanilla extract, milk, cinanmon, brown sugar

Couscous broccoli, red pepper, pork sausage, mushrooms, spinach, with a balsamic red wine sauce

6 x shake and bake chicken drumsticks, baked white potatoes, celery with extra virgin olive oil.

10 x california sushi rolls with terrakyi dip

2 glasses of 2% milk

1 x banana


----------



## Barette

-Oatmeal with a mushed in sweet potato, flax seeds, crushed mixed nuts, and a banana. 

-4 mini double chocolate vegan/gluten free cookies... !!! They really are mini though, 240 calories for the 4 (aka 60 each).

-A sweet potato slathered with peanut butter and cranberry sauce. 

-Homemade marinara sauce with some steamed/roasted veggies tossed in (roasted onions, steamed brussel sprouts, green beans, cauliflower, spinach, asparagus, and peas). 

-Mung bean pasta with more veggies in marinara sauce (brussel sprouts, asparagus, onions, and olives). 

-1/2 a grapefruit.

-2 tbs peanut butter with raw, unpasteurized honey

---2300

Lifting weights makes me starving... I love it. My mind usually demands more food while my body protests, but now my body is joining in---my mind is very happy about that.


----------



## brothersport

2 eggs, and small serving of home fries with ketup.
Coffee with milk, and splenda
1 serving of whole wheat macaroni, seasoned with onion, and garlic powder.
Still figuring out what I am having for dinner


----------



## Noca

Red potato homestyle hashbrowns, mushrooms, spinach and 1/3 pack of bacon
Chicken drumstick, potatoes, celery
2 x bowls of raspberries
Banana
Pork roast with sweet potatoes, carrots, white potatoes, mushrooms
Another plate of pork roast
Whole wheat bagel with swiss cheese, coconut oil, honey, bacon, 2 eggs
Whole wheat bagel with peanut butter, coconut oil, roasted peanuts and honey
Glass of milk


----------



## Junebuug

Fruit smoothie, rice, green beans, grilled tilapia 

More rice, cream of wheat made with soy milk and bananas, cookies

Das it


----------



## Barette

So far--

-Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raspberries, honey, flax seeds, and a splash of almond milk. Oh, and I added in black strap molasses while it was cooking.

-Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raspberries, honey, and flax seeds.

-Banana with peanut butter

-Peanut butter with honey. Then a glass of wine.

-Had a mini emotional breakdown and had a candy cane and another glass of wine.

-Went out to a coffee shop, had a half of a HUGE magic bar (****ing love them, I had a sad day so whatever!). Since my binge, even small treats like half of a bar hurt my stomach. The candy cane hurt it too. I need to learn not to eat treats for a little while since my body is still reeling from the binge (I won't go into specifics but it's not pretty...)

Total of the day: 2000

Edit: oh my god seriously though that's the last treat. Since my binge, whenever I have something unclean my body goes haywire. I'm in literal pain, I feel light-headed and nauseous. That's the last of the bad stuff for a long while.

Edit #2 : To soothe my stomach (the sugar rush of the bar really killed me) I had some lentil soup I made and 1/2 a sweet potato. *2200* for the day. I'm not upset. I am taking back control! Starting with pilates at 9:45 am tomorrow, and then abs/back workout afterwards.


----------



## Noca

Oatmeal with half scoop protein powder, 1 cup oatmeal, some cinnamon, 1 banana sliced, pecans and walnuts, 2% milk
1 slice of pork roast with a couple potatoes, roasted carrot and half a sweet potato with gravy
1.2 triple layered taco pies (cooked two), lean ground pork (~1.2lbs worth that i ate), tomatoes, mushrooms, red pepper, zucchini, spinach, mozzarella and cheddar shredded cheese, low fat sour cream, coconut oil, avocado oil, honey, horseradish, and other spices
Bowl of raspberries
Toasted whole wheat bagel with roasted peanuts, raw peanut butter and honey

That taco pie was a LOT of calories =o

And oh yeah I lost a lb from consuming all those calories because its impossible for me to gain weight.


----------



## Wagnerian

For breakfast I had two plates of leftover black beans with olive oil, then I had a leftover chicken marsala thing my mom made with green beans for lunch, then for dinner I had creamy pasta and lima beans, and then I had papaya which tasted like nothing and left a really bad aftertaste.


----------



## goku23

only lunchtime here, but yesterday:

meal 1: 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 slice wholemeal toast, ketchup, cup of tea followed by 2 scoops chocolate orange protein powder with 6 tablespoons oats and milk (mixed into a pudding texture)

meal 2: 400g chicken breast grilled with spices, 2 small potatoes, bbq sauce

meal 3: 2 scoops protein powder with oats and milk

meal 4: same as meal 2

meal 5 (post workout): 2 scoops protein powder with milk, big bowl of coco pops, peanut butter and honey on toast.


----------



## Kakumbus

Bananas with wild berries and cinnamon X3
Chocolate chips
6 Boiled Eggs with 1 can of sardines
1 St John worth Tea
B12 Sublingual tablets
K-2 Vitamin


----------



## Barette

-buckwheat porridge with sweet potato, crushed mixed nuts, a banana, honey, flax seed, and black strap molasses. 

-lentil stew (red lentils, cabbage, mushrooms, garlic, roasted onions, spinach, and homemade tomato sauce... For the first time around. The second time around I added Brussels sprouts...)

-Homemade cranberry sauce with peanut butter.

-sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce.

-some vegetarian bean chili from my school.

-1/2 the pb with 1/4 a small apple.

----2200


----------



## Noca

1 cup oatmeal with 1/2 scoop protein powder, cinnamon, and 2% milk
1 banana
1/8 slice of taco pie
7 x shake and bake chicken drumsticks with roasted potatoes, celery and extra virgin olive oil 
Whole wheat toasted bagel with lots of raw peanut butter, roasted peanuts, sliced banana, and honey
2 x small stirred yogurt fruit cups with roasted peanuts
Glass of 2%milk


----------



## catcharay

Ate well today 
Fruit salad .. kiwi banana orange topped w chia seeds and almonds

Soy and linseed ..tomato basil and other assorted crackers w harvarti cheese slices
Hummus w raw carrot sticks

Cajan style baked chicken thigh fillets side tomatos and baby spinach salad w balsamic vinegar 

Coffee w stevia 

Lemon green tea


----------



## kaaryn

Well I was away from home (excuses, excuses).. oatmeal drink, soft tacos with salad and lamb, cheerios (ew), champagne and strawberries (berries are very good for you I hear) lol...


----------



## Fairykins

For breakfast 2 weetbix in chocolate almond milk,
For lunch/dinner (I woke up late) a whole mozzarella and mushroom pizza, with a glass of white wine...Wine and pizza go wonderfully together ♡
Then a vodka, with raspberry lime soda.


----------



## Barette

-Vegetable chili over a half of a sweet potato (my chili came out SO GOOD--officially a fridge staple). Glass of orange juice.

-Piece of cinnamon raisin rice bread with peanut butter and raw honey.

-Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, black strap molasses, mashed butternut squash, raw honey, raspberries, and flax seeds. Oh, and unsweetened almond milk on top too since it came out too thick.

-Red lentil and cabbage soup and a stuffed grape leaf.

-4 wheat/dairy free cookies... 260 for all together so not TOO horrible. I am trying to relax my freakouts from treats, and also trying to just have small goodies without binging on the whole thing. So far, so good.

-post-workout smoothie. Unsweetened cocao powder, frozen dark cherries, raw honey, almond milk, vanilla, and cinnamon. AMAZINGLY good. Like frozen fudge.

*TOTAL FOR DAY:* 1800, not subtracting workout. May eat again in a few hours since I lifted weights with my legs today, walked a mile, and did the bike, which when all combined usually makes me starving within a few hours.

Edit: Did indeed eat again. Had more lentil soup mixed with some vegetable chili. Yuuum. Prob like *2100* for the day, which is okay given I worked out.

It feels really really great to be able to have cookies and just stop when I feel i've had enough, rather than freaking out and eating the whole bag. But I dislike having sugar and processed stuff, so I'd like to cut them out. Now that I found some affordable cacao powder (finally learned the difference between cacao and cocoa--I buy unsweetened cocoa powder, so i thought it was okay, but the cacao tastes A TON better), I can have my chocolate fix in the form of healthy smoothies, rather than in cookies.


----------



## catcharay

Ate awesomely healthy today  coupled w exercise = feeling like a winner right now

Breakfast -
fruit salad .. kiwi, banana, orange, chia seeds, cinnamon and almonds

Lunch-
salmon salad.. spinach and cheese 
hummus w carrot sticks and brown rice crackers

Dinner-
Pan fried Hokki fillets in olive oil w a Mediterranean sauce and side of roasted sweet potatoes

Lemon green tea
Coffee w milk and stevia

edit; just ate 4 red velvet Tim tams ahhh lol.. I think I get subconsciously lonely if that makes sense


----------



## Barette

So far (will be updated throughout day)

-Smoothie with unsweetened cacao powder (can I just say how much better cacao powder is than cocoa powder? I thought people who said cacao powder were just snooty and silly, but holy **** it tastes SO much better), frozen dark cherries, raw honey, unsweetened almond milk, vanilla, cinnamon, and water. 2 slices of brown rice cinnamon raisin bread with peanut butter (which the pb is, of course, unsweetened and with no hydrogenated oils).
---*510*

-Blackberries
---*40*

-Anxiety attack hunger. My vegetable chili over a half a purple yam with some tahini on top. 1 slice of brown rice bread, and 5 dates. 
---*570*

*Total for day so far: 1120*


----------



## Noca

2/3 cup oatmeal with 1/4 cup protein powder, walnuts, pecans, cinnamon and brown sugar
2 bananas
foot long whole wheat corned beef sub with tomatoes lettuce cheese and mayo
ground pork spaghetti
sausage stew in a mug
2 eggs and red skin homestyle wedges with ketchup
protein bar
glass of milk


----------



## catcharay

So I'm comfortably and surely easing into healthy eating 

Breakfast-
fruit salad.. kiwi, banana, apple, chia seeds, cinnamon and almonds

2 x coffee w stevia and milk 

Lunch- 
Chicken salad..beetroot, cheese and baby spinach
A few brown rice crackers 

Dinner-
Pan seared Mexican chicken fillets 
tomato salsa w red wine vinegar dressing ..corn, Spanish onions, avocado

Dessert-
Half apple 

Lemon green tea

and I foresee myself shortly eating the remaining red velvet Tim tams but I deserve it


----------



## catcharay

Another day of healthful eating. On a roll..and I won't post anymore of my eating 


B-
fruit salad .. dried cranberries, almonds, banana, kiwi, cinnamon and apple 

L-
tuna salad.. baby spinach, beetroot, cheese
brown rice multigrain crackers

D- Already decided but it's not dinner yet
sweet potato and ginger puree, seared hokki and potato Parmesan baked potato crisps

2 x coffee w stevia and milk 
Honey vanilla chamomile tea

Did a 40 mins pilates already. Good day for me


----------



## Noca

foot long wholewheat chicken slouvaki sub
1 large slice of Hawaiian pizza
chili
oatmeal, protein powder, milk and walnuts
whole wheat egg, bacon and cheese bagel
******* potato wedges
2 x bananas
glass of milk


----------



## catcharay

Well I said I wasnt going to post anymore of what I'm eating but Im already teetering back to my old habits lol 

fruit salad..kiwi, banana, apple, dried cranberries, almonds 

1 coffee 

1 whole bag of dried mangoes dusted w cane sugar 

this asian ginger mince beef patty burger (lots of fat)..total fail, i kept eating it, kept willing it to taste good .. so lacklustre, and so I cant deny my cooking did in fact suck tonight.

there is also newly bought treats in the house..
Edit .. skittles snakes and 2 cadbury chocolate stars


----------



## harry26

i love chocolates some time i drink a fruit juice.


----------



## millenniumman75

toasted cheese sandwich
tater tots
bowl of Beefaroni

That's it - I also ran six miles. Today is a weight loss day :lol.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Nightmares and the souls of people suffering.

Also a Welch's Fruit Snacks and chicken.


----------



## Haillzz91

So far, I have had coffee, orange juice and the most exciting part... 3 blueberry waffles! I love waffles...especially when they have blueberries.


----------



## Noca

2/3 oatmeal with 2% milk, 1/4 cup walnuts, 1/6 scoop protein powder, 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and a sliced banana
ground pork spaghetti with rice pasta
chicken breast seasoned with italian seasoning, garlic and extra virgin olive oil with roasted potatoes, celery, swiss chard
roast beef with roasted potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots and mushrooms and gravy
protein bar
another plate of roast beef same as above
2 servings of Lays plain potato chips
glass of milk
2 slices of shaved naturals nothing added deli roast beef


----------



## a scared penguin

breakfast A bowl of cinnamon toast crunch 

lunch a raspberry jam sandwich

dinner 2 bagels with cheese on them


----------



## catcharay

Today was a relaxed eating day

fruit salad.. kiwi, banana, almonds, cinnamon, apple, chia seeds

ginger and honey sweet potato puree
salsa .. corn, red onions, tomato, avocado
Mexican spiced chicken

all of this with cheap red wine (1 glass as I get red.. )








some prawn crackers

dinner may be pasta w tomato capsicum sauce

dessert might be candy


----------



## P1e2

B= toast peanut butter,choc milk, hot tea
Snack= mocha
Lunch= chicken soup, crackers, hummus, small orange, water, 1 piece choc
Snack= cashews, water
Supper= egg salad sandwich with lite mayo, chips, hummus, choc milk,2 pieces choc


----------



## forgetmylife

P1e2 said:


> B= toast peanut butter,choc milk, hot tea
> Snack= mocha
> Lunch= chicken soup, crackers, hummus, small orange, water, 1 piece choc
> Snack= cashews, water
> Supper= egg salad sandwich with lite mayo, chips, hummus, choc milk,2 pieces choc


so much chocolate! lol

me:

****in oreo poptarts with milk for breakfast

and a chicken chipotle burrito with a sprite for dinner

dam my diet sucks... at least i didn't go over 2000 calories


----------



## Omgblood

I started counting a couple days ago. Does it look right? Based on serving numbers multiplied by nutrient and totaled at the bottom


----------



## Strawbs

-Cream of wheat with peach mango omega swirl
-an orange with three squares of dark chocolate (orange and chocolate is a pretty amazing food combination!)
-Coffee with some milk and honey
-Peanut butter and jelly on cinnamon raisin bread with a cup of almond milk

I'm missing out on fruits and veggies... but today was still yummy


----------



## catcharay

Good eating today

fruit salad.. mango, strawberries, grapes, chia seeds, cinnamon, almonds. Wish I had a personal mango tree that grew mangoes perpetually. Love this stuff. Got 6 and I am portioning it out so it extends throughout the whole week. Aldi is the best

coffee w brown sugar, milk

skipped lunch as I was out all day (some walking done) 

dinner.. chicken Caesar salad w dressing (not authentic tho).. spinach, romaine lettuce, seared and baked chicken, avocado, beetroot, red onions, carrots

and pasta w tomato capsicum sauce and some pesto 

cheese, salami and wafer crackers. Also some brown rice crackers

lemon green tea

Jogged yest at a nature reserve as well..so I'm feeling healthy, strong and motivated leading up to Christmas


----------



## Barette

Last day of classes, during which we had a mini-potluck, so I'm at maybe 3,000 calories? Plus my kitchen had a pipe crack so we have no dishwasher no sink and no water (we've had to use our bathroom/shower to clean dishes and get water) and it's all a mess so cooking has been difficult so I've been eating out more/buying sushi a lot. i don't really care though. Today was the last mother****ing day of the semester, I finished my mother****ing portfolio and got into a good mother ****ing major, and quit my awful job before the hell of Christmas shifts (in which doing so I called my boss a fat miserable c*** which felt GREAT because she's a horrible excuse for a human). So I treated myself to 5 slices of pizza and cookies and sushi and cupcakes and a nice glass of red wine!










Never tire of that gif. Never tire of that philosophy.


----------



## P1e2

B= wheat toast & peanut butter, choc milk, hot tea
Snack= 1 piece choc, mocha
L= chicken noodle soup, 8 crackers, a few slices low fat cheddar cheese, 2 sm pieces choc
Sn= 1 piece choc, later ate some cashews, and apple juice or it was sparkling cider most likely
S= steak salad and a little ranch on the side and later a few pieces dark choc and sm orange (been almost too nervous to eat and it gets like this sometimes and exercise helps a lot)


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat "porridge" (just flour and water, so a hot buckwheat soup? idk, it fills me up so much) with a ton of peanut butter (3 tbs?), raw honey, flax seed, and berries 
---110+300+60+60+40=*570*

*Lunch:* I'm calling it a lunch but I ate it 5 minutes after the first breakfast, I was so starving, it almost felt like pain. It's 10:30 though and I'm about to clean my house for a few hours so by the time I'm done it'll be mid-afternoon, at which point I'll hit the gym.
---*470* (only 2 tbs peanut butter)

*Snack:* 1/2 grapefruit. Cauliflower with tahini/spicy mustard.
---*250 or something*

*Dinner:* Red cabbage, a carrot, and celery chopped up with peanut butter and raisins. Smoothie (cacao powder, berries, coconut milk, and raw honey). I was feeling sad so I needed something sweet and salty. Red wine (the most important antidote to sadness).
---10+35+10+200+130+120+55+25+40=*625*

_*Gym workout:* Legs and back and 10 min cardio._

*Post-workout meal:* Some red thai curry leftovers, from a big batch I made earlier in the week (filled with mushrooms, peas, green beans, cauliflower, and broccoli).

*Total so far: 1925 (less cause of workout)*

_Now that the semester is over and I had some fun with food, I'd like to be back in weight loss mode. Starting... Now! I woke up absolutely STARVING, I think because I've literally been living in 24/7 stress for the past 3 weeks, so now that it's all over, my body relaxed and was like "let's get some food up in here we've been running too high for too long" It's going to be a slow weight loss so that it's maintainable, so lately I've been around 2300 calories a day (though working out many of those days, but still) so I'm going to limit myself to 1900 calories a day, just to be under 2000 but nothing where I'm setting myself up to fail by trying to break a biological routine too quickly._


----------



## Noca

i have totally lost my appetite in the past few days and feel terrible and weak.

All I've had so far is

plain greek yogurt with honey pecans and raspberries
small bowl of raspberries
bowl (1.25 cups) of hamburger vegetable quinoa barley etc stew
glass of milk
tuna salad and chickpea sandwich on a whole wheat english muffin with coconut oil spread on it
handful of plain lays potato chips(just potatoes, salt and vegetable oil)
2/3 cup raw oatmeal, 1/8 scoop protein powder, 1 tsp brown sugar, 2% milk, crumbled pecans, half a banana
glass of milk with fibre powder stirred in
another 1.25 cups of hamburger stew
hashbrowns and 2 eggs with a little extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Haillzz91

Breakfast: Starbucks coffee, greek yogurt with granola and fruit, and a toasted turkey pesto panini


----------



## nomoreants

a glass of milk


----------



## Noca

Omgblood said:


> I started counting a couple days ago. Does it look right? Based on serving numbers multiplied by nutrient and totaled at the bottom


Olive oil is a statistically significant amount of calories and according to your chart no calories were tallied up for it in the 2nd day. Your 2nd day doesn't make any sense whatsoever with many food items having zero calories accounted for them.


----------



## Fairykins

So far...
McCafe Iced Latte - I didn't finish it because it was so awful.
McCafe Blueberry muffin - Nice
Scrambled eggs on 2 slices of buttered toast.


----------



## catcharay

Im equipped w an arsenal of health snacks for when im in transit 
Fruit salad .. strawberries kiwi mango chia seeds almonds cinnamon

Cheese and brown rice crackers

Coffee w stevia and milk

For my flight
Banana 
Honey and oat Granola bar 

About time for dinner in my book..
Pistachios 
Dried apples apricots and dates

Bought an iced lemon tea

So fatigued..didnt get much sleep


----------



## Omgblood

Noca said:


> Olive oil is a statistically significant amount of calories and according to your chart no calories were tallied up for it in the 2nd day. Your 2nd day doesn't make any sense whatsoever with many food items having zero calories accounted for them.


So basically this is how I made it. I guess I didnt bother to explain it. So the top box is a bunch of common foods I eat everyday and is like a template where I draw numbers from. This is counting for one day. The box in the middle are numbers I got from using an online macro calculator. They are there to remind me what how much I need to eat, and are used to calculate the total and needed in the last row.

The box in the bottom represents what I've ate already. The numbers in the box are calculated by servings eaten multiplied by their macro nutrients. So if I eat 4 eggs, I'll type 4 in the servings eaten, and then it prints out 280 calories, 20 fat, 0 carbs, 24 protein at the bottom. There are zeroes on some foods at the bottom because I haven't ate any of those that day. The numbers are totaled on the bottom where 'needed' is the difference between 'total' and 'needed daily'.

When a new day starts I clear all the numbers from the servings eaten and build my way back to the amounts of macros I need

As for the olive oil, it's pure olive oil from Costco and the numbers I drew came off the label.


----------



## Noca

Omgblood said:


> So basically this is how I made it. I guess I didnt bother to explain it. So the top box is a bunch of common foods I eat everyday and is like a template where I draw numbers from. This is counting for one day. The box in the middle are numbers I got from using an online macro calculator. They are there to remind me what how much I need to eat, and are used to calculate the total and needed in the last row.
> 
> The box in the bottom represents what I've ate already. The numbers in the box are calculated by servings eaten multiplied by their macro nutrients. So if I eat 4 eggs, I'll type 4 in the servings eaten, and then it prints out 280 calories, 20 fat, 0 carbs, 24 protein at the bottom. There are zeroes on some foods at the bottom because I haven't ate any of those that day. The numbers are totaled on the bottom where 'needed' is the difference between 'total' and 'needed daily'.
> 
> When a new day starts I clear all the numbers from the servings eaten and build my way back to the amounts of macros I need
> 
> As for the olive oil, it's pure olive oil from Costco and the numbers I drew came off the label.


Sounds like using myfitnesspal.com is a lot less work and more efficient use of your time.


----------



## Barette

Today was a stressful day. But delicious.

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter and honey, and 1/2 a grapefruit.

*Snack:* Kit organic cocoa and date bar (no sugar, salt, anything bad).

*Lunch:* Cucumber, bell pepper, grape tomatoes, and 1/2 an avocado and spicy mustard.

*Treat:* 2 mini chocolate cupcakes (90 cal each! not too bad for sugary fluff)

*Dinner:* 1/2 a big sweet potato with roasted brussel sprouts and onions (roasted in flax seed oil), covered in marinara sauce with broccoli and spinach added in. Glass of red wine. Was still super hungry since I spent 2 hours walking around a mall today christmas shopping, so I had a small purple potato with peanut butter and cinnamon on top.

*Total for the day: 2100.* Whoops. Guess weight loss mode hasn't quite kicked in yet... But I did walk around for 2 hours, so maybe I'm at 1900 for the day, between walking and stress.


----------



## Omgblood

Noca said:


> Sounds like using myfitnesspal.com is a lot less work and more efficient use of your time.


Take 2 steps to count food I've ate: type in a number and hit enter. For myfitness I've got to click add food, check mark the food, then click add checked. And since I don't plan what I eat and just eat in quantities that I feel like, I can play with the amount of servings easily until I find a combination that works


----------



## Barette

So far today---

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter and raw honey.

*Lunch:* Small eggplant, broccoli, & shiitake mushrooms roasted in sesame oil, soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, garlic, and raw honey, with some tahini and mustard on the side with crushed red pepper on top. Coffee with big helping of coconut/almond milk.

*Snack:* Sad. glass of wine and 1/2 tbs peanut butter with 1/2 tbs raw honey.

*Snack:* Not really a snack, since it was calorific, but I guess I can call it a sad sack snack. Thai sesame/peanut sauce with noodles (small container, the size of my palm, but was PACKED with the sauce, really packed, and those fats ain't lite). I've been wanting it for forever but could never justify the calories, but today is a sad day so why not. Also went grocery shopping and bought a pint of coconut vegan ice cream (no cane sugar, very clean stuff) and had a 1/2 a serving (EDIT: had 2 servings hey oh). Also having an apple rn.

*Dinner: *Not made yet, but will be spaghetti squash with roasted brussel sprouts, onions, and bell pepper (likely to be roasted in olive oil) with some marinara sauce that I'll prob add peas and spinach to.

*Total calories so far: **** it, it's a Friday and I'm sad so **** calories. My day's been clean anyway*


----------



## catcharay

Today was okay

Banh mi (pork sub)

snack : 1 chocolate macaron w salted caramel filling , apple

Dinner: beef meatball soup w carrots and cilantro (it's actually really called coriander )

Dessert: dried apricots, handful black grapes, assorted nuts (peacan, walnut, almond, cashew)

Wow I'm surprised w my discipline; didn't eat that much at all


----------



## Barette

^coriander and cilantro are both proper terms for it, really. Coriander refers to the plant when it's sprouted seeds and flowers, and cilantro is the term when the plant is a baby and hasn't produced any seeds or flowers yet. (Fun fact I've been wanting to share since I learned it)

Today so far~~~~

*Breakfast: *buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, mixed berries, flax seed, and raw honey. I loooove it so much.

*Lunch:* Big cacao smoothie (unsweetened cacao powder, black strap molasses, cinnamon, vanilla, frozen dark cherries, raw honey, and water), and a sweet potato topped with peanut butter.

*Dinner:* Not made yet, but will be more spaghetti squash topped with brussel sprouts, & green beans & broccoli & garlic cloves allll roasted in olive oil & spices, and a marinara sauce that I will add peas and spinach to. I can't get over how delicious spaghetti squash is, and only 45 calories a cup! Compared to like 250 calories of a cup of pasta! I get to have a BIG bowl of the stuff, with the same texture and same starchy taste that I can still twirl around my spoon and still sticks to sauce, but feel NO guilt! I love it! After dinner I will go workout at the gym (arms, abs, + will try to run half of a mile again... I'd say a whole mile but loool I know myself). Edit: I just ate a MASSIVE bowl of vegetables topped with vegetables, flavored with vegetables, and smothered in vegetables, all for nearly 400 calories. Insane. I love vegetables so much. Edit: WHOOPS forgot I added tofu. Make that 450 cal.

*Pre-workout meal:* Some peanut butter and raisins. like, a lot. I was suddenly so hungry. Subtracting 100 from my total for workout (just the cardio bit, idk how much lifting burns, prob not much since it was arm/ab day and I'm still a big weakling.

*Post-workout meal:* Grape tomatoes and red cabbage with tahini and spicy mustard. 1/2 a small banana with peanut butter. A celery stalk with peanut butter and raisins.
---30+50+100+30+60=270

*Calories:* its not as sad a day today so I'll count calories (unless the day changes against my favor...). *2220* I've really gotten into the routine of eating mostly fats. Like, 1/2-2/3 my calories are from fats, I only ate a grain once today, and buckwheat isn't even a grain, the porridge is a seed. I've been getting really tired lately, maybe it's because I've gotten down to 0-1 servings of grain a day. I'm going to eat some grains tomorrow.


----------



## catcharay

@Barette
Oh yeah I know they're both proper terms..just quietly endorsing the coriander term lol It was the same situation for clementine.. it sounds so exotic somehow but in Aust we call it a mandarin..


----------



## catcharay

Well..I had costco pizza but my eating otherwise was v limited. Got off to an early morning start so had to have breakfast on the go -

assorted nuts (peacan, walnut, almond, cashew)
dried apricots 

Lunch: damn pizza 

Dinner: Probably fruit and some other stuff, don't now, not very hungry right now. Raid the fridge later
Edit - small banana, grapes big handful, season shredded carrots w some leafy greens, 1 tiny chicken drumstick

Lemon tea 

Exercised on the treadmill for 40mins


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raw honey, flax seed, and mixed berries.

*Snack:* banana.

*Lunch:* A medium sweet potato, 1/2 an avocado, 1 old sun-dried tomato that was like chewing on an old shoe, tahini, spicy mustard, red cabbage, and grape tomatoes all in a bowl together.

*Snack:* Cacao smoothie (cacao, dark cherries, black strap molasses, vanilla, cinnamon, water, raw honey)

*Snack:* Went to a little independent used bookstore that I love. Had coffee and a gluten-free, vegan almond lemon raspberry bread (that was iced too yum).

*Dinner:* Spaghetti squash with marinara sauce, peas, spinach, & roasted onions broccoli carrots tofu and mushrooms.

Snack: purple sweet potato with peanut butter and raisins.

*total for day: 2500* I used to get massive bruises all over my legs, like planets and constellations, and I just noticed that since I've been eating about 2500 cal a day, my bruises are gone. So interesting! I guess my hunger is so increased for a reason!


----------



## Fey

Breakfast: Homemade ice cream (frozen bananas and blueberries, tad bit of almond mink) SO GOOD!

Lunch: 2 salad wraps with carrot, tomato, lettuce, corn, coriander, kidney beans, avocado, cucumber and I think that's all from memory.

Now/snack: Caramel milkshake (pitted dates, soy milk, ice, water) and watermelon.

My sister's making some coconut curry for dinner tonight, vegan style. XD


----------



## Noca

2/3 cup oatmeal, 1/8 scoop of protein powder, 2% milk, 1tsp of brown sugar, some raspberries

whole wheat and ground pork spaghetti

porkchop with 1tbps diana sauce, baked potato with butter, peas, 3 meatless meatballs with sweet and sour sauce

porkchop, mixed romaine and arugula, whole wheat bagel sandwich with a slice of tomato and celerey dressing and butter

1 all bran bar

cup of green tea
cup of sleepytime mix tea
glass of milk

whole wheat bagel with peanut butter, peanuts, blueberries and honey


----------



## Noca

catcharay said:


> @Barette
> Oh yeah I know they're both proper terms..just quietly endorsing the coriander term lol It was the same situation for clementine.. it sounds so exotic somehow but in Aust we call it a mandarin..


There are both mandarin oranges and clementines here, just different types of orange i guess. I even saw mini celmentines on my last trip to Walmart.


----------



## catcharay

@Noca 
Oops you are right. They are actually separate little oranges, clementine being a hybrid of a mandarin and a sweet orange; Wiki also says "The clementine is not always easy to distinguish from varieties of mandarin oranges" so I thought they were one and the same. Thx for clearing that up lol

My healthy eating is wavering but the past food posts have inspired me to keep eating healthy again.


----------



## eau

21st

Breakfast: Black coffee (5), 
Lunch: Diet coke (10)
Dinner: Half a bottle of Jack Daniels (1190)

Total: 2005


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast: *A sweet potato with peanut butter, cinnamon, and a chopped up apple.

*Snack:* Most of a banana.

*Lunch: *Red cabbage, carrots, and celery with peanut butter and raisins.

*Workout:* Worked out with a friend (for 3 hours!!! Some of it was spent bull****ting, maybe 20 min combined of bull****ting, but still...). Weights (butt/legs/shoulders) and raquetball.

*Snack:* Went into a nice little college town with the friend to my favorite little used bookstore/cafe. Had a small cup of harvest stew (they need to relabel it soup, not stew...) with a gluten/free vegan trail mix bar.

*Dinner:* We were still hungry after the cafe so we went to get some thai food around the corner. Spicy basil tofu with rice. I will be eating again within a few minutes, the post-workout hunger is still kicking in...

*Secondsies: *Hunger really kicked in! Buckwheat porridge with frozen berries, peanut butter, pumpkin puree, and raw honey.

*2250 calories*

Working out with someone else is making me realize how lazy I am with most workouts though... Squats/legs/butts I'm pretty good with, but anything arms/abs I'm just... a bum.


----------



## Perception

tablespoon coconut oil, greens powder, banana, beef jerky.

then after work i was so hungry i said screw it and went to the closest/most convenient place...Mcdonalds lol. Doesn't happen very often.. but i got a junior chicken burger, fries, a cookie, and some orange juice.....

now I'm having salmon, asparagus, basmati rice fried up with some avocado oil, clarified butter and garlic. mmmm... so good.

then beer.


----------



## millenniumman75

two cups of coffee
salad with cabbage, carts, and radishes, turkey bacon, cheese, and bleu cheese dressing.

I need to eat more.


----------



## CWe

Chips and some more chips


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Breakfast: Mixed greens and vegetables with scrambled egg whites and nutritional yeast; a few cashews; black coffee; water with lemon and apple cider vinegar

Snack: Water

Lunch/Pre-workout: Smoothie (70% vegetables: spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots; 30% fruits: blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, and strawberries; unsweetened almond milk; chia seeds; flaxmeal; lemon, stevia, mint leaves, and a dash of cinnamon); green + peppermint tea; water

Post-workout: Plain nonfat Greek yogurt and psyllium husks; more water

Snack: A small handful of sunflower seeds

Dinner: Mixed greens and vegetables; water


----------



## Noca

so far

oatmeal with pecans, blueberries, protein powder, brown sugar and milk
1.5 porkchops with 1/2 baked potato, butter, and tomato diced
foot long homemade meatball sub with fake meatballs, swiss cheese, garlic minced, butter, mixed romaine on whole wheat baguette
roasted quarter chicken with potatoes and celery


----------



## AussiePea

An awful lot of bacon with 2 eggs. Oh yes.

Lined up for the remainder of the day I have:
- Mango Yoghurt
- Tuna Mayonnaise on Crackers (this works, it really works)
- Chicken, lettuce, carrot and cheese wraps on wholemeal "wraps" (with sour cream base).
- Bananas
- Pasta Bake


----------



## Haillzz91

oatmeal and coffee

a salad

apple, banana, and mixed nuts


----------



## goku23

yesterday was:

meal 1: corn flakes mixed 2 scoops protein powder. semi-skimmed milk
meal 2: 400g chicken breast, brown rice and beans, seasoning chilli powder
meal 3: 400g chicken breast, 3 small potatos sliced into fries, all grilled, bbq sauce
pre w/o: 2 scoops protein powder mixed with cereal
pwo meal: 1 scoop protein powder, tuna sandwich (2 tins) 2 slices whole meal bread


----------



## Fairykins

1-2 pieces of shortbread
Delicious bean quesadilla with sour cream, avocado, salsa cheese and some rice.
3 Tim tams
Carrot sticks with rocket and parmesan dip.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast: *Buckwheat porridge with frozen mixed berries, peanut butter, pumpkin puree, raw honey, and flax seed. Coffee.

*Snack:* Peanut butter, raw honey, and cinnamon. Coffee.

*Lunch:* Went out. Had delicious vegan bean chili with a maple roasted sweet potato. Coffee.

*Snack:* Glass of merlot with 4 dolmas. Green tea afterwards.

*Dinner:* Rice pasta with roasted brussel sprouts, onions, bell pepper, broccoli, garlic, and marinara sauce that I added peas and spinach to. 6 dates.

*Snack:* Went over to friend's house, had some applesauce and mixed nuts.

*Total for day: 2200*

(I normally don't add my drinks since I don't add any cream/sugar/milk or w/e--they're always black/plain--but I have like 3+ cups of coffee a day, and maybe 4+ cups of tea usually. And maybe 8 cups of water, as well. I drink A LOT.


----------



## P1e2

B- applesauce without sugar and added cinnamon, spoonful of peanut butter, peppermint hot tea & later regular hot tea
Snack- sm piece chocolate, water
L- chicken and dumpling soup, sm orange, & later 2 sm pieces peppermint chocolate candy [yum]
Snack- handful cashews, water
Evening snack- boiled egg, blueberry yogurt & for supper will eat chicken tortilla soup, a few pieces cheese maybe, & crackers, sm orange& maybe chocolate

Survived my day and made it even though feeling a little under the weather.


----------



## catcharay

My eating for today.. 

Breakfast: oats w almond milk, honey, cinnamon and banana 

Lunch: 6 x oysters, dried apricots, honey roasted cashews (handful), pork ham slices. Was not really hungry when I got home 

Dinner: not yet, but soon enough.. 

herbed lamb cutlets, roasted carrots, corn, snow peas, mushroom

The pigfest will happen tomorrow


----------



## Jonatan

4 liters of kefir during the day (which is fermented raw milk), mixed with some raw egg yolks, coconut oil and olive oil.

A broth made of beef bones and shii take mushrooms in the evening.


----------



## tejasjs

Breakfast: Omlette and Bread


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with pureed pumpkin, flax seed, peanut butter, raw honey, and frozen mixed berries.
---110+40+30+200+60+40=*480*

*Snack:* Dolmas (2)
---*80*

*Lunch/dinner:* will be at a nice restaurant kinda far away... Italian... mmmmm---
*
UPDATE*

*Antipasti was:* cabernet sauvignon with a cheese plate (cacio de tartuffo [cheese with truffles... WAS AMAZING], taleggio [soft brie-like cheese but tangier], marzolino, crotonese) with warm, freshly baked ciabatta bread, olive oil, olives, and pickled cauliflower.

*Entree was:* Scallops with polenta, wild mushrooms, and slivered asparagus. Had some of my mom's dinner too which was INCREDIBLEEEEEE---it was squid ink pasta with neonata (spicy fish sauce), calamari, and octopus... it blew my mind. BLEW IT AWAY.

*Dessert:* Coffee with "la bomba"--chocolate cake with chocolate mousse and espresso ice cream and chocolate ganache.... omg.

Calories for all of _that_... who knows. I must've eaten at least 800 calories in cheese alone. I loved every bite.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Chocolate buckwheat pancakes (mashed ripe banana, buckwheat flower, cacao powder, stevia, flax egg) with peanut butter and cranberry sauce. Oh, and raw honey too yum.

*Lunch:* Went for a 2 mile walk since it's lovely out today. Ate a snack after, while making dinner. Was just ants on a log (celery w/ peanut butter and raisins). Oh, and dates with peanut butter.

*Dinner:* Big dinner! Roasted vegetables (sweet potato, bell pepper, brussel sprouts, onions, and garlic), steamed green beans, garlic and onion cauliflower "mashed potatoes" (which I did end up adding sweet potato to, at my mom's request), carrots roasted in black strap molasses and honey and cinnamon and allspice, cranberry sauce (sweetened with orange juice, date paste, and honey), and spaghetti squash in homemade marinara sauce with peas (that I mistimed and added too early so they weren't little green pods of snaptitude but oh well). All with a glass of merlot. YUMMMMMM. (not flattering photo, and yes the green beans were kinda old, BUT THEY WERE GOOD! It all tasted FABULOUS. Especially the cauliflower! It was a deliciously makeshift Christmas dinner!)

(







)

*Later*: 1/2 a sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce. Later, quinoa flake hot cereal (first time trying it, odd at first, but somehow good) with 1/2 a big banana, frozen berries, and walnuts.

*Even later:* More ants on a log. And then 1/2 a purple sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce.


----------



## CWe

Potatoes
Ham
Broccoli


----------



## meandernorth

Cherry Coke w/ PB&J
Cherry Coke w/ Cheap )$1) entree from Walmart
2 Frozen White Castle cheeseburgers


----------



## catcharay

Healthy so far. Feeling under the weather ..nauseated and headache ...

Fruit salad..blueberries..strawberries..lychee grapes..banana chia seeds and cinnamon 

Some bell pepper a few slices avocoda and tomato

Green tea w honey

Got a vegetarian sushi and a chili chicken wrap at the airport ..expensive. 
Was just so hungry n didnt have snacks prepared


Edit ..tic tacs and nothing better to do whilw waiting for a train so wolfed down a banana cake.

Feeling emotional and sick


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Quinoa flakes with 1/2 a banana, 5 dates, and walnuts.

*Pre-workout meal: *1/2 a purple sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry.

*Workout:* More than an hour of raquetball and then back/abs.

*Post-workout:* Friend (that I worked out with) and I went out afterwards, I had a cup of vegan bean chili and a baked potato with some vegan butter. When I got home I had a small glass of merlot.

*Dinner:* Leftover roasted veggies with spicy !mustard with tahini.

*Total for day: 1800*

I'm officially, like REALLY officially, watching my caloric intake. I measured my waist last night and I've gained an inch around it, ugh. Time to cut back a bit, just to <2000 a day.


----------



## Barette

*breakfast*: buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, strawberries, flax seed, pumpkin puree, and raw honey.

*lunch*: went for a 2 mile walk. Afterwards, had some of an apple & then some mashed cauliflower and sweet potato with green beans and cranberry sauce.

*dinner part 1:* spaghetti squash with marinara sauce, peas, asparagus, and some cauliflower mash on top. Small glass of wine.

*dinner part 2:* to be had later, maybe. I'll see if I bother. It would be a cacao and cherry smoothie (cacao powder, frozen cherries, water, dates) and celery with peanut butter and raisins on the side.

Total for day without din part two: 1175.
Total for day if I have din part two: 1600.

I shall see if i decide to spoil such a low-cal day. Edit: had dinner part 2. So *1600* for the day.


----------



## Noca

So far

2/3 cup oatmeal, with crushed walnuts, cinnamon, 2/3 tsp brown sugar, 1/8 scoop protein powder, and milk

roast beef, gravy, peas and carrots

5 large pork ribs, 1 1/4 cup of peas, 1/4 baked potato

10 california sushi rolls

glass of milk

3 x eggs with 1/4 cup hashbrowns with mixed red and green peppers and turmeric

1/4 cup chopped walnuts with 1 cup of red grapes


----------



## soulstorm

1 pancake, two fried organic eggs, skim milk

1 order of cheesesticks, 1 cheeseburger with lettuce, onion and tomato, water

Microwaved chicken enchiladas and white rice, potato chips, water

First thing this morning I ran 3.5 miles so I got my exercise in despite the fact I didn't eat so healthy.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

4 sausages, 
3 poached eggs, 
4 pieces of bacon, 
1 bagel,
some fried tomatoes,
a box of chocolate liquors,
a chocolate bar,
a chocolate pudding,
3 oranges,
ice-cream,
2 packets of crisps,
and a 2ltr bottle of coke (if that counts?)


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Quinoa porridge with some black strap molasses and pumpkin mixed in, with some chopped dates (3, to be exact) and walnuts.

*Lunch:* A huge sweet potato topped with peanut butter and cranberry sauce.

*Workout:* Loooots of raquetball, and abs/arms Edit: ended up being a little raquetball with loooooots of abs/arms

*Dinner:* Spaghetti squash with marinara sauce and peas. Then a whole roasted eggplant cut up and baked in soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, and sesame oil. Then a little honey on top when it was done, with spicy mustard on the side. Still kinda hungry but idk if I'll eat. Today's my big cooking day, so I may have some vegan chili with some rice later. _May_.

*Edit:* Got so hungry I did have some. Though very little of the rice, as it's white (all I had left in the house) and it makes me feel much too guilty to eat white rice, however much I wanted a grain. The chili has: tomatoes (base), mushrooms, carrots, onions, garlic, celery, bell pepper, asparagus, chickpeas, black beans, and some crumbled up tofu.

*Edit #2:* ... had more, but with 1/2 a small purple sweet potato. I'm still hungry, I worked out for about 3 hours so the ravenous hunger is beginning to kick in, but I'm done for the day. Done!

*Total for the day: 2010 (but I didn't subtract my workout, which was probably in the -400 cal range)*


----------



## Noca

so far.

oatmeal with protein powder, milk, walnuts, brown sugar, cinnamon

5 large pork bbq ribs, bowl of egg drop soup

some plain lays chips

large whole wheat pita with chicken souvlaki, tomatoes, lettuce, mushrooms, bean sprouts, cucumbers and HP sauce

2 x eggs, homestyle cut potato hashbrowns(just potato, canola oil, salt, turmeric), peas

red grapes with chopped walnuts

2 Tbsp of raw peanut butter with 1 tsp honey, 1 tsp protein powder, 1 tbsp chopped walnuts


----------



## Barette

The reno guys are in my kitchen again (cracked pipe that leaked, fun stuff) so idk what food is going to look like today. May need to order something from a vegetarian diner near me if I can't get in there later.

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin, 1/2 an apple, walnuts, flax seeds, and honey.

*Lunch:* Banana, which was initially just a snack, but then the workmen had to work on the pipe upstairs, so I stealthily ran in the kitchen while it was clear and got out a sweet potato I baked last night and topped it with peanut butter and cranberry sauce. So... that's lunch.

*Snack:* Banana (all I have outside of the kitchen lol).

*Snack:* I had the rest of the cauliflower/sweet potato mash with a couple green beans and some cranberry sauce.

*Dinner:* Spaghetti squash with some vegan chili and 1/3 an avocado. Dessert was some cacao powder mixed with raw honey.

*Total for the day: 1875*


----------



## catcharay

Ate quite well today and had a run and walking session too (nature reserve)

Breakfast: oats w cinnamon, dried cranberries and honey, 2 dried apricots

Lunch: After my run, I was famished so we got a bite to eat at the shopping centre; a chicken salad wrap (half), a bite of a banana 

Between cooking: a few Mentos lollies, soy linseed and rice crackers

Dinner: oyster garlic chicken thigh fillets, roasted cinnamon potatoes w roasted garlic, spinach and tomato salad

Later: I'll have an apple if I have hunger pangs


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Oatmeal with pumpkin puree, some apple, raw honey, flax seeds, and walnuts.

*Snack:* 1/2 a grapefruit.

*Workout #1:* Pipe is almost fixed, so kitchen reno is almost done. So I cleaned for 4 hours to get the house feeling nearly nice again, and got to put a lot of stuff back in the kitchen. Cleaned all the Christmas decorations too and brought them down into the basement. Real deep down cleaning of the kitchen/dining/living room. Pooped now, after 4 hours. But still am gonna workout with a pal later tonight.

*Lunch: *Purple sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce.

*pre-workout*: quinoa flakes with walnuts, 1/2 a banana, a little pumpkin, flax seeds, honey.

*workout:* 2 1/2 hours! Legs/butt/shoulder/core. Then racquetball, where towards then end of racquetball we sprinted back and forth across the court whenever we lost a serve.

*post workout/dinner:* spaghetti squash with vegan chili and some extra homemade marinara sauce with 2/3 avocado on top. Some green tea with some ginger powder mixed in and raw honey.

*
Calories for the day (subtracting the workout): 1550*


----------



## Noca

so far

Oatmeal, pecans, protein powder, milk, less than 1 tsp of brown sugar and cinnamon.

whole wheat spaghetti with mushrooms and tomatoes

more spaghetti

toasted english muffin with an egg, swiss cheese, a bacon strip and honey

a banana


----------



## Barette

So far today:

*Breakfast:* Quinoa hot cereal with raw honey, flax seeds, walnuts, and a banana.

*Lunch:* 1/2 a small purple sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce (cranberries, orange juice, raw honey), and a smoothie (pumpkin puree, dark cherries, raw honey, cacao powder, cinnamon).

*Snack (but more like a meal, in calories):* A sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce (I could eat this 5 times a day and never tire of it).

*Dinner:* Vegan chili some marinara sauce on top with spaghetti squash with some jasmine rice. I was so full from the potato still that I couldn't finish it (was planning on going out, plans got cancelled out of mutual exhaustion) and some tahini and mustard on top. Very small glass of wine (only had a few sips, then my mom accidentally knocked over the glass so I figured that'd be it)

*After nap snack:* 4 dates with peanut butter.

*Total for the day so far: 2155*

Over 2000, but it's new years and I was planning on going over in alcohol, so to go over in dates, peanut butter, and sweet potato? w/e.


----------



## TabbyTab

So far 
Some Hershey kisses
California sushi rolls 
Lemon lime Gatorade 

Probably gonna have some Doritos and watermelon later


----------



## Charmeleon

One Oreo cookie so far...


----------



## catcharay

Had absolutely heinous food yest in form of Maccas big mac and large fries X2! and it didn't stop there, so I'm making up for it today: 

Breakfast: fruit salad - banana, mango, watermelon, almonds, chia seeds, cinnamon

Brown rice crackers w a little gherkin vegetable dip

Lunch: Sardine salad - spinach and cucumber, a little bhuja snack mix (dried peas, noodle, peanuts etc)

Dinner: Thai basil stir fried chicken and roasted carrots
Potato two ways - just baked potato medallions and sweet potato mash w red kidney beans, ginger, honey, light soy sauce 

Small cucumber basil salad

(Currently feeling hunger, only an hr after eating -_-)

Dessert: Apple (now)


----------



## Barette

Under 2000 today like I wanted to be, but I ended up eating poorly when I thought I was eating cleanly... So I had a little breakdown and held back tears in a restaurant because I was so upset...

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raw honey, berries, and flax seeds.

*Lunch:* 1/2 a purple sweet potato with peanut butter and cranberry sauce. 1/2 an apple. cashews. and 4 dates.

*Dinner:* Spicy tuna and spicy yellowtail rolls and seaweed salad... I'm very unhappy about the rolls, I thought i was being good with sushi, but I didn't realize spicy rolls have fried tempura batter inside and so I didn't want to be a ***** and send it back so I ate most of it, but my friend ate the rest (he ate 250 cal of it, so I only ate 350 cal of it thankfully). I'm not happy. Very very unhappy. Felt like vomiting, unhappy. But I'm trying to cope.. I had some sake too, but could only manage maybe 5 sips, too strong for me (though I think the sake helped me with trying to cope...)

*Total calories for the day: 1800*


----------



## P1e2

B- wheat toast, peanut butter, yogurt, tea, mocha
L-pasta pesto, mixed veggies, apple sauce w/ cinnamon, 2.5 cookies
S- choc milk, spinach & cheese ravioli, mixed veggies, 2 choc cookies, hot cocoa w/ marshmallow


----------



## catcharay

I had an early dinner so hopefully I won't veer astray later in the night.. 

Breakfast: fruit salad - mango, banana, apple, cinnamon, almonds, chia seeds,
A few brown rice crackers

Lunch: tinned tuna,
vegetable salad - spinach, cucumber, avocado, sun-dried tomatoes, dried cranberries

Afternoon: wholegrain rice crackers

Dinner: lightly fried basa fillet w a tomoto and red kidney bean relish, served w fresh basil 
cinnamon and paprika baked sweet potatoes

Dessert: maybe pineapple, we'll see


----------



## Barette

^Your dinners always sound so yummy.

Today so far---

*Breakfast:* Quinoa hot cereal with a banana, peanut butter, and honey.

*Lunch:* 1/2 a purple sweet potato with cranberry sauce and peanut butter.

*Snack:* I was bored and a little sad so I had the rest of the cranberry sauce I made, with peanut butter (a lot of peanut butter...) and then afterwards some wine and 3 dates.

*Snack: *Brown rice cucumber and avocado sushi.

*Dinner:* 1/3 a roasted cabbage piece with some vegan chili and a little avocado. Am officially STUFFED. Had only half of it.

*Edit:* guess not stuffed.... Had some mocha almond ice cream (vegan) and then some more roasted cabbage with mustard. I feel gross, but 300 extra cal for one day won't mean weight gain. If anything, it's a small overage that'll help me keep staying under the rest of the month.

*Total for the day: 2300*

I woke up so nauseous this morning, at first I thought it was the flu but then realized it was from pure hunger. My diet must be working, haha. I may eat 2000 calories today, just because that was such a jarring reaction to the calorie restriction (which isn't even that moderate!) that I may give my metabolism a break today and give it some more stuff to work with. Subtracting the calories burned by workouts, I've been at about 1400-1700 a day (except for NYE) nearing a week now, one day of being at/over 2000 won't kill me. I'll just be back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## Barette

I ate a lot midday because I was going to go to the gym tonight, but now it's snowing and I already skidded on the road on my way home from town, so I don't want to drive to the gym. Soooooo in order to be under 1800 today I will have to be hungry tonight by eating a lot less than I was planning for dinner, buuuut oh well I guess. I'm going to do a home workout later, too.

*Breakfast:* Overnight oats with pumpkin, flax seed, walnuts, honey, and dates.

*Lunch:* Rest of the cucumber and avocado sushi from yesterday, and a smoothie (cherries, cacao powder, honey, and blackstrap molasses). For dessert I had some almond ice cream (vegan, mocha flavor).

*Snack:* Dates with peanut butter.

*Snack:* Suddenly got so hungry after walking around a museum for only like 30 min. Got home and had some brown rice crackers with homemade cashew "cream cheese" (super good!!!).

Dinner: 1/4 a head of roasted cabbage with vegan chili, 1/4 cup cooked jasmine rice, and 1/5 an avocado and spicy mustard.

*Total for the day: 1900*

100 more than I'd like to be, but I can work it off later tonight.


----------



## Alis1977

Going beyond pleasure
When my wife and I decided to have a vegetarian wedding, the reactions to this decision were quite interesting. As an answer to our announcement, we experienced the full range of human emotions - everything from complete disapproval all the way to joyful congratulations about what a great idea this would be.
By now, I think I can understand every position, including complete disapproval. Especially in a country like Germany where the consumption of meat is a deeply engrained habit, it is understandable that not everyone would agree with such a decision. Maybe some guests felt as if someone (me) was restricting their freedom of choice.

Until a year ago, I was still consuming meat myself. Now that I changed this aspect of my life, I don't consider myself to be a better person neither did I stop respecting people who eat meat.
The important aspect about my decision to stop eating the flesh of other sentient beings is that it did not arise from the belief in a certain kind of ideology or religion. 
Rather, it was a result of turning my attention inwards, having a closer look at what's happening in my own mind. Holding still for a while led to a simple but deep reflection on the suffering which is created through the way we eat.
What surprises me, is that the majority of discussions I have with others about diet, are led from the viewpoint of "What's best for me?" I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with asking this question, as taking good care of our health is important.
But can we really reduce health to physical health? What about our mental and emotional health? Can it really be best for us, if through the way we eat, we directly support an industry which greatly contributes to the suffering and inequality (not only for animals) in our global society?
If we are convinced that meat is good for us, did we honestly come to this conclusion or did we simply not really think about the consequences of our actions? How comes we are kind and loving to some animals, like our pets - and on the other hand we support unimaginable cruelty to others? At present, we live in a society which considers it to be normal to kill another living being who experiences fear and pain just as much as we do.
However, it is possible that our grandchildren will compare the slaughtering of animals in modern factory farming to the holocaust in the Third Reich. If you find this comparison exaggerated, consider looking at the issue from the victim's perspective.
In the dairy industry, it is a common practice to take away the baby calves from their mothers right after birth. They are seen as a kind of waste product and are only needed so the mother cow keeps producing milk. The animal rights activist Gary Yourofsky describes the crying of a mother cow during this procedure, as one of the worst screams he has ever witnessed.
As long as there are slaughter houses, there will always be battlefields.
- Leo Tolstoy
Part of our vegetarian wedding was the idea of donating some of the money we received to raise awareness for animal suffering. 
A few weeks after our celebration, we went to the animal sanctuary Tierhof am Hardtbach and handed over the results of our fundraising. Thank you again to everyone who supported our idea! A feeling of being connected came up as I saw Karin (the owner of the sanctuary) and her helpers wholeheartedly taking care of the rescued animals. These animals are probably treated by humans with respect and compassion for the first time in their lives. Luisa is the name of the pig on the image of this article and she made a lasting impression on me.
As we approached her, the fear in her eyes was quite obvious to see. I ask Karin whether she's always that fearful and her answer is delivered with a rather dry undertone: "Only with humans."
Now, whenever the desire for the taste of meat comes up, it dies off with the awareness of the suffering which is created through the production and consumption of meat. Of course, this takes practice and changing a diet is no small thing, neither does it happen overnight - but step by step there will be lasting change if we keep making a conscious effort. If we really want to make a change, there are great resources available about how to eat healthy without relying on the exploitation of animals (and humans). 
A few sources of information, which I find helpful are the ProVegan Foundation by Dr. med. Henrich, the simple but delicious vegan recipes by Attila Hildmann or the information provided by the already mentioned Gary Yourofsky. I'm sure, there's much more out there.
Although I sometimes have to use these words due to a lack of alternative, labels like "vegetarian" or "vegan" don't mean much to me. I don't like thinking in these categories as they often lead to fruitless discussions. 
To me, eating consciously simply means freedom - the freedom of not being driven by the desire for a taste adventure, but rather by the intention to contribute to the well-being of other living beings. It's not about "getting it right" immediately, but rather about walking in the right direction.
It's a process and I fail at times - but I don't stop making an effort. Having a wholesome intention can be a powerful source of inspiration. Eating more consciously contributes both to my physical as well as my emotional health. Going beyond pleasure, we can feel joy when we eat in such a way that compassion is nourished in our hearts.
May we keep our compassion alive by eating in such a way that reduces the suffering of living beings, stops contributing to climate change, and heals and preserves our precious planet.
- Thich Nhat Hanh, Contemplations Before Eating

Through curiosity and investigation into the nature of our direct experience as a human being, we can find a deeper meaning of freedom. 
Real freedom doesn't need a complex philosophy to be discovered and it is directly accessible to anyone who honestly aspires to reveal it. The key to this kind of understanding is our awareness. The decision for a conscious life is a decision for a free life.

for more Articles please visit my Blogger: 
http://advancedhealthyfitness.blogspot.com/


----------



## Noca

2/3 cup oatmeal with walnuts, protein powder, milk, banana, tsp of brown sugar, and some cinnamon

homemade lean pork, chickpea, on the vine tomatoes, chili

another plate of chili

a banana, with some salted cashews

protein bar

whole wheat english muffin with raw peanut butter, honey and pecans

lots of water with fibre dissolved in it and digestive enzymes with every meal, seems to be helping slightly


----------



## Barette

^ D: Jesus ---edit: damn your timing noca, the Jesus is directed to the post above nova.

I was bored today and ate a lot. But also worked out!

Breakfast: oatmeal with pumpkin, walnuts, raw honey, and a half an apple.

Lunch/collection of snacks: banana with peanut butter, then some crackers with cashew cheese and dates (the latter was SOOOO good)

Snack: roasted eggplant (roasted in sesame oil, soy sauce, vinegar, and honey) with tahini and mustard.

Dinner: roasted Brussels sprouts, bekk peppers, onions, garlic, all cooked in olive oil, and with some jasmine rice and avocado.

Workout: back/abs. Then 45 min of racquetball finished with two sets of suicide on the court. Raquetnall alone is a lot less fun...

*Total for the day: 1900*


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> ^ D: Jesus ---edit: damn your timing noca, the Jesus is directed to the post above nova.
> 
> I was bored today and ate a lot. But also worked out!
> 
> Breakfast: oatmeal with pumpkin, walnuts, raw honey, and a half an apple.
> 
> Lunch/collection of snacks: banana with peanut butter, then some crackers with cashew cheese and dates (the latter was SOOOO good)
> 
> Snack: roasted eggplant (roasted in sesame oil, soy sauce, vinegar, and honey) with tahini and mustard.
> 
> Dinner: roasted Brussels sprouts, bekk peppers, onions, garlic, all cooked in olive oil, and with some jasmine rice and avocado.
> 
> Workout: back/abs. Then 45 min of racquetball finished with two sets of suicide on the court. Raquetnall alone is a lot less fun...
> 
> *Total for the day: 1900*


You were Jesusing my oatmeal weren't you? Just go ahead and say it


----------



## catcharay

Barette said:


> ^Your dinners always sound so yummy.
> !


Why, thanks 

I'm thinking exactly the same about your food. Especially the sweet potato and cranberry sauce


----------



## catcharay

On Saturday I had such sinful eating, so for 2 days now I have been trying to get back in line..

Breakfast: plain yoghurt w dried cranberries, dried raisins, almonds, cinnamon

Lunch: salad - shredded cold ham, spinach and arugula, pineapple, tomato, avocado, carrot
Some bhuja mix (peas, peanuts, raisins, multigrain noodles etc)

Snack: some low calorie lollies (7 calories each). A diet tool..lame

Dinner: a Vegetarian kind of night - 
brown rice w a tomato and red kidney bean relish, topped w mushies
Herbed potato cubes and broccoli as sides

Dessert: either an apple or a few raisins


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> You were Jesusing my oatmeal weren't you? Just go ahead and say it


Well that much oatmeal is def something to jesus about

Today so far---

*Breakfast:* Overnight oats with flax seed, a banana, walnuts, and pumpkin.

*Snack:* Dates.

*Lunch:* My mom and I were out and stopped at a diner for a quick bite. I had a fruit salad, and my mom ordered pancakes but didn't finish them so I did (about one medium sized pancake). My stomach hurts and I feel kinda upset now about it. I would've purged them tbh but couldn't, as we were still busy together for an hour afterwards. Now the only other thing I can allow myself to eat today is dinner, I can only eat more if I workout (which I do plan on doing). Waste of calories... Just went on a mile+ walk though, would've gone longer to make it a full 2 miles but it got so windy that I was spewing goo from every orifice on my head.

*Total for the day so far: 1200*

Edit: Had minor binge.... now at *2400 calories.*... all ended with the last third of the pint of vegan ice cream in my fridge.... would rather not go on since it's embarrassing given my lunch manifesto.... I guess when I put the stress on myself to be at a certain number of calories OR ELSE THE WORLD WILL COLLAPSE then I go nuts and self-sabotage... all those days that i was under 1600, it was because I told myself that I'd just put off eating for an hour more... and it worked. I'll see what happens tomorrow... I just meal prepped black rice, steamed veggies, cut up raw veggies, made lentil soup, and cleaned up the fridge to make the healthy low-cal foods prettier and more accessible so I don't snack on easy-access high cal snacks like fats like peanut butter coconut products, or carbs like honey/dried fruits.


----------



## catcharay

Didn't feel all too great today but I still managed to go get groceries and eat relatively healthy

Breakfast: plain yoghurt w dried raisins, cranberries, almonds, cinnamon
apple

Lunch: cold ham and pineapple salad..tomato, greens, carrot, balsamic vinegar

Munches: brown rice crackers, celery w roasted eggplant dip and hummus 
red bean kidney and tomato relish w some brown rice
7 calorie lollies..a few

Dinner: chicken w a piri piri marinade and some garlic green beans

Dessert: dried apricots


----------



## momentsunset

Breakfast - 2 eggs & toast

Lunch - Protein bar

Snacks - Mini rice cakes
peanut butter & honey sandwich

Dinner - Chicken salad


----------



## Perkins

4 slices of chicken pepperoni pizza with green peppers and red onions on it.

3 chicken bites.

8 bite sized chocolate chip muffins.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cheap chinese food ( The kind where they give you 2 tiny pieces of your entree and then 47 pounds of rice )

Double double animal style and cheese fries from in n out


----------



## CWe

Thread makes me hungry.

Spaghetti 
Dill pickle and bbq chips


----------



## CWe

RelinquishedHell said:


> Cheap chinese food
> 
> Double double animal style and cheese fries from in n out


Sounds good!


----------



## forgetmylife

ramen noodle soup, nachos

lol my diet is filled with nutrition


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raw honey, frozen berries, and flax seeds.

*Snack:* A banana mashed up with cocoa powder.

*Lunch:* Salad (spinach, black rice, bell pepper, 1/2 an avocado, and sun dried tomatoes.

*Snack:* Dates with homemade cashew "cheese."

*Dinner:* Lentil soup with some marinara sauce added in so it was kind of a stew, and I added some chopped up roasted cabbage. Very small glass of red wine (less than 1/2 cup).

*Pre-workout snack:* Peanut butter with honey and cinnamon.

*Workout:* Step aerobics. I did not realize that this is genuinely intense and involves a LOT of rhythm that I do not have... I really was the definition of gangly white girl trying to move two left feet. You can burn up to 700 cal apparently, but I was prob at 300-400 since I genuinely couldn't figure out how she was doing a couple of the moves with her feet (I am literally deficient in rhythm!!) and couldn't keep up with most of it so I had to just shuffle side to side until some of the more complicated stuff was done because I was just looking so silly with trying to move my two left feet!

*Post workout snack:* 1/4 of the butternut squash rice cakes I made today (vegan, gluten-free---like a crab cake but with no mayo, and squash instead of crab and rice instead of bread), over some shredded spinach and a couple pieces of bell pepper.

*Total for day so far: 1635*

Made up for the minor binge yesterday  So it evens out as if I ate 2000 each day of the past two days.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

oatmeal with banana, walnuts, less than 1 tsp brown dufar, cinnamon, milk, protein powder

10 x fresh california rolls made with brown rice

4/5 of a medium pizza pizza whole wheat thin crust with mushrooms, pineapple, and sun dried tomatoes

2 x bananas

bowl of fresh strawberries(delicious)

handful of cheerios and half a granola bar

lots of water with fibre mixed in


----------



## Noca

today so far

Oatmeal, bananas, walnuts, less than 1tsp brown sugar, milk, protein powder, cinnamon

banana

2 slices of leftover pizza

2 x mini chocolate chip muffins

ham steak with homemade sweet sauce along with scalloped white and sweet potatoes in cream sauce (can of mushroom soup, parsley, cheese wiz low fat, low fat mayo, fresh ground black pepper, sea salt)

vegetable kraft dinner (the ingredients weren't that bad for boxed pasta) I added parsley and parmesean instead of aby milk.

bowl of fresh strawberries and another banana

small blueberry yogurt cup

lots of water with fibre mixed in


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raw honey, frozen berries, flax seeds... I think that's it for what was in it

*Snack:* Peanut butter with raw honey and cinnamon.

*Lunch:* I went grocery shopping, and got some seaweed salad and ate it on my way home. So good, I love seaweed salad. I'd love to make it myself, without the sugar added... Need to find out how to get seaweed. When I got home I made a veggie stir fry with a half-heartedly created sesame sauce (eggplant, broccoli, onion, bell pepper, and garlic---I bought snap peas specifically to add to this specific dish, and of course forgot to add them).

*Dessert:* I had two old bananas and decided to mash them up with cacao powder to put them in the fridge for the next few days, as a dessert... and ended up eating the whole container. It tasted so good D: Especially since I added salt on top so it was so salty sweet. No regrets.

*Workout:* Legs/butt. 30 min on bike. -200 (for bike, prob didn't burn too much with weights, since I did step yesterday my legs were already a little and that inhibited me).

*Dinner:* I was planning on having a balanced dinner of baked butternut squash rice cakes and lentil stew... but ended up eating 6 stuffed grape leaves (dolmas) and then dates with peanut butter... I had 1 dolma and couldn't stop! They're so ****ing good.

Edit: got so hungry from my workout still. Ended up having 1 1/2 butternut squash patty with a little bittle bit of lentil soup over some shredded spinach. Topped with so much mustard.

*Calories pour the day: 2100*


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raw honey, frozen berries, flax seeds... I think that's it for what was in it
> 
> *Snack:* Peanut butter with raw honey and cinnamon.
> 
> *Lunch:* I went grocery shopping, and got some seaweed salad and ate it on my way home. So good, I love seaweed salad. I'd love to make it myself, without the sugar added... Need to find out how to get seaweed. When I got home I made a veggie stir fry with a half-heartedly created sesame sauce (eggplant, broccoli, onion, bell pepper, and garlic---I bought snap peas specifically to add to this specific dish, and of course forgot to add them).
> 
> *Dessert:* I had two old bananas and decided to mash them up with cacao powder to put them in the fridge for the next few days, as a dessert... and ended up eating the whole container. It tasted so good D: Especially since I added salt on top so it was so salty sweet. No regrets.
> 
> *Calories thus far: 1550*


For your peanut butter snacks do you just eat it off a spoon or something?


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> For your peanut butter snacks do you just eat it off a spoon or something?


I have little stainless steel measuring things. Like the things they put salad dressings in at restaurants. like these but like shot glass sized. I have no idea what they're for but they're perfect for peanut butter.


----------



## Noca

So you drink your peanut butter...?


----------



## Barette

Nooooooo! I eat it with a spoon, but I put it in the shot thingy and mix it with the honey and cinnamon


----------



## catcharay

Just came back from my walk and ate breakfast immediately; maybe I can use my higher metabolism to burn cals. Gahh, not seeing good results and I have been so healthy and walking for 5 days now (to build my cardio, then tone later)

Breakfast: oats w banana, nectarine, grapes

The plans for lunch and dinner -

Lunch: celery and carrot sticks w hummus and eggplant dip; 
maybe raisin slice (god knows I have been avoiding carbs and it's not having effect on my weight efforts)
or some wholegrain crackers and a little cheese

Dinner: tofu stirfry w maybe a little chicken (my bf likes meat)


----------



## Barette

^I don't think carbs are something to really avoid, as long as they're 100% whole and not super processed. it's about total calories and having a variety, and you eat so many fruits/veggies/good fats that I don't think it'd be a problem to keep good grains incorporated. Carbs are bad when they're just the go to for people, like my mom eats a bagel for breakfast and pancakes for lunch and then orders a pizza or has pasta for dinner usually... and then she complains about her weight but it's like, you eat brown with brown followed by brown. Have your carbs! They're necessary and important (and yummy!)

Edit: Unless I mistook what you wrote, and you meant raisins rather than raisin bread, and you meant carbs as in sugar rather than carbs as in grains.


----------



## catcharay

Yeah, I've actually been trying to cut out good and bad carbs (grains) out completely so I can lose weight swiftly. Out of frustration, I just feel like eating a single slice of raisin bread wouldn't make much difference because I have been so regimented w my healthy intake. In the past, Id be on moderate eating policy and I had no issues w weight loss. I'm definitely keen on yummy carbs..and it's good because I'll be less irritable. My poor bf had to endure irritable wrath yest..


----------



## forgetmylife

bagel with cream cheese

and bout to eat dinner


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with peanut butter, raw honey, frozen berries, flax seeds... I think that's it for what was in it
> 
> *Snack:* Peanut butter with raw honey and cinnamon.
> 
> *Lunch:* I went grocery shopping, and got some seaweed salad and ate it on my way home. So good, I love seaweed salad. I'd love to make it myself, without the sugar added... Need to find out how to get seaweed. When I got home I made a veggie stir fry with a half-heartedly created sesame sauce (eggplant, broccoli, onion, bell pepper, and garlic---I bought snap peas specifically to add to this specific dish, and of course forgot to add them).
> 
> *Dessert:* I had two old bananas and decided to mash them up with cacao powder to put them in the fridge for the next few days, as a dessert... and ended up eating the whole container. It tasted so good D: Especially since I added salt on top so it was so salty sweet. No regrets.
> 
> *Workout:* Legs/butt. 30 min on bike. -200 (for bike, prob didn't burn too much with weights, since I did step yesterday my legs were already a little and that inhibited me).
> 
> *Dinner:* I was planning on having a balanced dinner of baked butternut squash rice cakes and lentil stew... but ended up eating 6 stuffed grape leaves (dolmas) and then dates with peanut butter... I had 1 dolma and couldn't stop! They're so ****ing good.
> 
> Edit: got so hungry from my workout still. Ended up having 1 1/2 butternut squash patty with a little bittle bit of lentil soup over some shredded spinach. Topped with so much mustard.
> 
> *Calories pour the day: 2100*


I have to say I admire your relentless dedication to counting calories and logging all your food. It is impressive, not to mention all the work you put in to make those difficult vegan dishes from scratch. :yes


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> I have to say I admire your relentless dedication to counting calories and logging all your food. It is impressive, not to mention all the work you put in to make those difficult vegan dishes from scratch. :yes


Thank you, but they're really not difficult tbh. Like for cashew cheese, I've seen some recipes that require fermentation and all that, but I just soak the cashews in some water for maybe 14 hours, then process it with pepper and salt, and it's a spreadable cheese-textured replacement, that I frankly prefer to cheeses. Most of my dishes, the only part that takes a long time is the baking/simmering (like marinara sauce takes like 5 min to prepare, then just needs to sit for 1+ hours, depending on how thick you want it, and to let the tomatoes get real robust and hearty) or soaking that's involved. plus meat/animal products are tasteless and boring on their own too imo, it's the spices/salt added that make them interesting, same as veggies and grains. So idk, vegan cooking is no different than any other cooking. The calorie counting is definitely a relentless dedication lol



catcharay said:


> Yeah, I've actually been trying to cut out good and bad carbs (grains) out completely so I can lose weight swiftly. Out of frustration, I just feel like eating a single slice of raisin bread wouldn't make much difference because I have been so regimented w my healthy intake. In the past, Id be on moderate eating policy and I had no issues w weight loss. I'm definitely keen on yummy carbs..and it's good because I'll be less irritable. My poor bf had to endure irritable wrath yest..


Ah, I see, just don't go too crazy on grains when you reintroduce them! That's how it goes with me, when I get too lazy to make rice/quinoa/oatmeal and just stop eating grains cause of it. Then I'll buy a loaf of rice bread and... the entire thing is gone in two days haha.


----------



## Barette

Today so far... started off kind of crazily... as in an almost 900 cal breakfast----

*Breakfast:* It was 8:30 am and yet I was craving soup and my butternut squash rice patties. So... I had lentil soup (to which I added my marinara sauce and some pumpkin puree stirred in, as well), 1/2 of an avocado that needed using up, brussel sprouts, and topped it with 2 butternut squash rice patties with a **** load of mustard on top (and 1 chopped up sun dried tomato because it's just a requirement when eating avocado). Then it was nagging me that there was only 1 patty left in the fridge... so sad and alone and begging to be eaten... so I split it with my mom... So so good... and 855 calories hahahaha by 9 am. NO REGRETS. Got in almost all my veggie requirements for the day so w/e.

*Lunch: *1 tbs of peanut butter with 5 dates, and another tbs with 1/2 a tbs raw honey. It's almost 2 and I'm still full from brekkie! 6 hours and I'm stuffed!

*Dinner:* omg it was so good. SO GOOD. Another stir-fry, but I went all out with the sauce, I did not fear the fats (though I skipped the honey I usually add, to save the cals). It was black rice, snap peas, broccoli, onion, bell pepper, and garlic sauteed in sesame oil and then smothered in a sesame sauce (tahini, apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, ginger powder, mustard, and a little more sesame oil--I need to buy sesame seeds again! I'm going to HAVE to make this more often... sesame everything). I may make this again in maybe.... 30 minutes.... lol.

*Smoothie:* Cacao, frozen cherries, raw honey, and some blackstrap molasses.

*Later:* I'm getting PMS and it makes me so hungry during random parts of the day. Imagine the hunger from a great workout... that's PMS hunger. So my mom and a neighbor went out for dinner at a restaurant that the New York Times voted "the best restaurant in town" for my city... so... yeah. I had mussels in red sauce (I ordered the appetizer and said it'd be my dinner, thinking that he'd just give me the app along with everyone else's dinner... instead I got a MASSIVE plate, FILLED with maybe 35 mussels, IN THE SHELL! With crispy garlic bread that I of course ate 3 pieces by dipping it in the red sauce, despite eating a piece of bread with butter beforehand because I thought I'd be getting a small thing of soup. Very small glass of red wine. Some of a cake afterwards too... baked in house with fresh bananas and strawberries and a banana cream... I split it with my mom and the neighbor so I didn't have a lot... mmm... worth it. ****ing DELICIOUS meal no regrets no regrets. I had a delicious day!

*Total for the day so far: 2600* idc I'm PMSing my body is increasing my hunger for a reason. I'll go through and see when my last fat day was, and if it was more than 6 days ago then today will just be a cheat day!

*Edit:* I calculated the past 7 days... for the entire week I ate an excess of 700 calories :/ I just googled and it said an excess of 3500 a week means a lb? So I guess I'm okay. Especially since I've been working out... maybe I can convince myself that the reason I can't fit into my pants and that buttons are leaving imprints in my fat is because i'm just gaining too much muscle lol... I'm about to calculate what my week last week was, and then what my week thus far has been, and how much I'd have to eat per day for Fri Sat Sun so that I am at 0 excess calories... maybe even a small deficit.

Today really was crazy though. I've had so many crazy days recently though... it's not good... not good at allllllll D: I love food but want to be skinny!!!!! SUCH AN AWFUL LOT IN LIFE


----------



## Barette

^food festo omg but today's food was truly orgasmic... the only thing I regret is the cake, but I only had a few bites so I think I'm learning my lesson with the desserts. I'm getting a little nuts with food again arrrgghhh. But I'm always nuts with food.

*Edit:* I created a google calendar! This'll be amazing to track my calories and calculate what I need to be where. I'm losing such control, idk how to control food. I've been diagnosed with an EDNOS by a couple therapists in the past, and I've gotten SO MUCH BETTER in terms of my relationship with food... I don't binge/purge/restrict/repeat all the time anymore... but it's still, it's still a battle. Food is my best companion and my worst enemy, and it makes me hate myself and my body more easily than anything else. I'm really getting bad lately, in terms of thoughts. Even thinking about purging, wanting to purge a lot. I just got my 7th cavity filled, I got 5 last year from purging, and it's just... not good.

I just calculated and last week I was at avg 1885 a day (adding all my days calories together than dividing by 7)!! So 115 under each day, giving me a deficit of 805. So even if I just ate 2000 every day the rest of this week, last week would protect me from any weight gain this week, given I'm over 700+ cal. That's a nice cushion, that's a comforting cushion. I calculated, and to be okay for Fri and Sat (as in under 2000 cal), I just need to eat 1700 & 1600 respectively. I can do that!! Okay I feel okay I feel okay I feel okay... I really do. I got this. I feel like this calendar will be fantastic, seeing all my numbers in one place laid out so easily will be great. Logging in here always keeps me mindful of what I'm eating. i'm so quick to binge, so quick to binge!


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with 2 tbs peanut butter and 1 tbs honey, berries, and some pumpkin stirred in.

*Lunch: *More buckwheat porridge with 1 tbs peanut butter, 1 tbs honey, and berries.

*Random meal:* Stir fry (sauteed in sesame oil). Black rice, broccoli, brussel sprouts, snap peas, bell pepper, onion, and garlic, in a sesame sauce (tahini, mustard, soy sauce, ginger, apple cider vinegar, and water). Followed by perfectly squishy and sugary dates.

*Snack:* Dates with peanut butter.

*Dinner*: Leftover mussels that I shucked (if that's the proper verb) and heated up with my own marinara sauce and ate over mung bean pasta.

*Snack:* Peanut butter with honey and cinnamon. If I could pour the whole container of honey into the whole container of peanut butter and swirl it with cinnamon... I'd glady eat the entire thing. It's so hard to stop...

*Workout:* Got there at 8:30 thinking they closed at 10 on Fridays... they close at 9. So all I could do was work off the excess calories I'd eaten (was at 2160 stepping into the gym). Oh well :/ It's not like the machines are super accurate so who knows if I even burned that much. ugh. laaaame. That's what I get for putting off the gym! I learn that hard lesson every damn time...

*Total for day: 2000*

I wanted to be at 1800, like I planned, but today was a hungry day. Some hungry days feel empowering and I can end the night being at 1000 calories and feel happy about it. Other hungry days... I can only feel joy while I'm cooking/eating/planning what to eat next. Today was the latter, for sure. I can't wait for my period so the PMS hunger cravings stop (and the bloating! but I can blame that on being 800 over for the week, really, rather than the PMS). At least I was even, and not over. AND this went into my google calendar, so glad I thought to start tracking in there too.


----------



## goku23

Barette said:


> *Breakfast:* Buckwheat porridge with 2 tbs peanut butter and 1 tbs honey, berries, and some pumpkin stirred in.
> 
> *Lunch: *More buckwheat porridge with 1 tbs peanut butter, 1 tbs honey, and berries.
> 
> *Random meal:* Stir fry (sauteed in sesame oil). Black rice, broccoli, brussel sprouts, snap peas, bell pepper, onion, and garlic, in a sesame sauce (tahini, mustard, soy sauce, ginger, apple cider vinegar, and water). Followed by perfectly squishy and sugary dates.
> 
> *Total for day so far: 1415*


Dates are my absolute favourite food!!
(the big soft ones!) i cook them in my porridge with cookies and cream protein powder!

but you've got very little protein in your diet??


----------



## forgetmylife

nothing thus far... who cares


----------



## catcharay

uncomfortable cramps..so may just make chicken soup to soothe my stomach..

thus far.. plain yoghurt, nectarine chia banana cinnamon chia seeds

a cacao and hazelnut bar..got it on sale the other day in the health isle..must make my own raw health bars

just may make cinnamon cupcakes w almond flour
as a snack

might buy pho too lol


----------



## Noca

oatmeal with cinnamon, <1 tsp brown sugar, lactose free milk(which I always use), protein powder, banana, fresh blueberries

bowl of raspberries

chicken stew with whole wheat pasta and mixed veggies and herbs

2 x plates of lean ground pork cheese and tomato, mushroom celery, rice mix

2 x bananas

2 x snack bags of plain lays chips

2 x mini homemade oatmeal chocolate chip muffins

lots of water with fibre and enzymes with every meal


----------



## Barette

goku23 said:


> Dates are my absolute favourite food!!
> (the big soft ones!) i cook them in my porridge with cookies and cream protein powder!
> 
> but you've got very little protein in your diet??


Oooooh I love dates with porridge. The texture of the squishy dates and the smooth porridge... the caramel sweetness against the nuttiness of porridge... oh my. so good.

Do I? I eat so many fats, and generally eat a lot of leafy greens and legumes. 4 tbs of peanut butter alone today, plus a tbs of tahini. And legumes (black beans, chick peas, kidney beans, etc), though I didn't have much today--for dinner I had mung bean pasta and mussels, the mung bean pasta has 20% protein. I never check protein, though, I mostly just think in terms of starch, veggie, fruit, fat. Edit: I just checked and the buckwheat I eat has 4g of protein, since I had two servings that's 8g of protein, so like 16% of a DV? Which sounds good to me but idk, idk about this stuff. I usually only check out for iron since I veer into anemia easily.


----------



## goku23

Barette said:


> Oooooh I love dates with porridge. The texture of the squishy dates and the smooth porridge... the caramel sweetness against the nuttiness of porridge... oh my. so good.
> 
> Do I? I eat so many fats, and generally eat a lot of leafy greens and legumes. 4 tbs of peanut butter alone today, plus a tbs of tahini. And legumes (black beans, chick peas, kidney beans, etc), though I didn't have much today--for dinner I had mung bean pasta and mussels, the mung bean pasta has 20% protein. I never check protein, though, I mostly just think in terms of starch, veggie, fruit, fat. Edit: I just checked and the buckwheat I eat has 4g of protein, since I had two servings that's 8g of protein, so like 16% of a DV? Which sounds good to me but idk, idk about this stuff. I usually only check out for iron since I veer into anemia easily.


beans, nuts, pasta and most foods where other macros make up the lion share of the total breakdown, have incomplete proteins.
protein is made up of amino acids as you know but the amino acid profiles in those foods are very poor compared to meats, poultry, fish and dairy.

thing is, our goal (if you want to gain lean muscle) is to have prolonged periods of increased protein synthesis and more complete amino acid profiles (leucine in particular) do this.
lesser profiles have a compromised effect on protein synthesis.
when a muscle is recovering, its important to have as high of an increase as possible.

also, the body uses up more energy digesting and processing protein than other macros, so that itself will have a better effect on metabolism (to an extent)
this is good if youre going for more of a recomp too because even if the body has to use protein for energy, this is a very thermogenic process and burns much more energy than using glucose.

1g per lb is a general rule of thumb and for a recomp ideally you'd want 50% calories to come from protein, 40% from carbs and 10% from healthy fats.

in a recomp phase i go as high as 60% protein and 30% carbs but you can experiment.

also, a cool trick is to skip carbs for breakfast or reduce them. people say breakfast is the most important meal of the day bla bla bla (but if you look at them, they look like...y'know! lol)
because you're body is most insulin sensitive when waking (8 hours of fasting!) and after a workout (but having carbs after a workout has too many benefits to be skipped!)
so you want to prolong this period of insulin sensitivity, the more insulin sensitive you are the more efficient your body uses glucose and absorbs protein.

i like to time most my carbs around my workout - when my muscles will use them most efficiently (another trick is to use insulin at this time but i wont go into that!!)

hope that helps a little.

oh yea, i dont even know what you're goals are! lol 
i may have just made a shi.t load of false assumptions!!


----------



## Barette

^I can't even process any of that tbh. Too many words and ideas for my brain to handle.


----------



## imwiththedj

Slim Jims, beer nuts, and gums


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Zucchini Garden Pasta


----------



## MrKappa

Mango + Pineapple + Pear + baby formula powder in a blender. Thymus and Pancreas Sweetbreads. Six crackers with honey.


----------



## catcharay

Started off the day good:

Breakfast: half banana, slice of soy and linseed bread w half an avocado on top, handful of grapes

Plans - 

Snack: cinnamon bun muffins (honey, almond flour) I don't have eggs tho for this recipe

Lunch: boiled chicken drumstick and chicken soup w celery, carrots and tomato

Dinner: maybe a salad w some more soup


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast: *Brown rice porridge with some flax seed, black strap molasses, apple, and dates.

*Lunch:* Finally finished off the batch of lentil soup, with 1/2 an avocado, sundried tomatoes, and mustard on top.

*Snack:* dates with peanut butter.

*Dinner:* Went to an INCREDIBLE Middle Eastern restaurant (Syrian). Oh me oh my it was good... ate a pita with olive oil and a sesame and spice mix + hummus + baba ganoush, stuffed grape leaves, eggplant salad, Syrian moussaka (I can't remember the Arabic name for it! but it's pronounced very similarly. it's not the same as greek moussaka, it's a vegan dish if I could taste correctly [so no lamb, cheese, butter, potato, w/e], it was eggplant with a tomato sauce with toasted almonds on top...SO good), and an espresso with a piece of baklava at the end. Was so good, and what else... I think that might've been it. It was incredible.

*Workout:* tbd.... if it happens EDIT: Went to gym, walked in, realized I forgot to put on a bra before going, and had to turn right around. WHOOPS. Couldn't just go home and put one on because by the time I got there again, I'd have had 40 min for abs/arms/cardio and that's just not enough. I feel pissed now because now I have to workout tomorrow when I was going to have a nice Sunday of food prep. now I need to go to the gym at some point... Ugh.

*Total for day so far: 2000*

I'll only be able to eat again if I workout, but that's okay, I'm so stuffed anyway!!! I didn't do my 1800/1600 that I wanted for Fri/Sat but OH WELL. I stuck to 2000 both days so I can still feel glad I didn't go over these two days.


----------



## Barette

I'm seriously reeling from my dinner still... it was a religious experience... omg... the ecstasy omg


----------



## Zyriel

Banana

Ice Cream Sandwich

ULTIMATE Breakfast Sandwich (Lol it's actually called that)

Couple pieces of watermelon

Coffee (Multiple cups)

Probably a bunch of cups of water in between.


----------



## goku23

meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 wholemeal toast
small bowl of granola with milk and 1 scoop protein 

meal 2: 
bowl of granola mixed with 2 scoops protein, milk

meal 3:
400g tilapia grilled with garlic and chilli powder, 2 small potatoes, low fat coleslaw

train

meal 4 (pwo):
2 scoops protein powder, bowl of coco pops

meal 5:
2 tins tuna sandwich, 2 slices wholemeal bread, spinach, low fat coleslaw
300g low fat cottage cheese

snacks:
natural peanut butter, quest bar


----------



## hazel22

salad: lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, mushrooms, carrots, beets, corn, peas
brown rice
garbanzo beans
stir fry tofu and veggies
vegetarian meat patty (sounds gross but actually good)
grapes
all natural chocolate coconut bar
some cinnamon granola


----------



## HenDoggy

I ate Chipotle for dinner mhmm


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Brown rice porridge (with a little blackstrap molasses and flax seeds stirred in) with dates, 1/4 a banana, 1/4 an apple, and walnuts.

*Snack:* I say snack but I ate it literally after I ate breakfast. My mom only ate half of her porridge so I finished it (she's on the "I won't eat the healthy food at home or will only eat half the meals that are healthy and made for me so that when I go out I get starving and grab a bagel or donut and then stop at a diner to get a burger and fries on the way home"). So yeah. I wasn't letting it go to waste! Plus porridge is so good.

_*Workout:* arms/abs/10 minutes of cardio (only did 10 min cause my iPod died + my nose and ears were clogged so I couldn't even breathe, early morning workouts make me realize how phlegmy I am). _

*Lunch:* Veggie and black rice stir fry (broccoli, bell pepper, onion, garlic, snap peas) with a sesame sauce (tahini, garlic, mustard, ginger powder, soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, water)

*Snack:* Was still hungry post-workout. Had a smoothie (cacao powder, black strap molasses, cinnamon, frozen cherries, and water. I spooned in 1 tbs of raw honey afterwards, I like when there's a hard lump of honey in there to kind of spoon off and eat with the smoothie for a burst of sweetness).

Dinner: butternut squash mac n cheese (vegan + gluten free) with roasted brussel sprouts and onions. Had a little piece of butternut squash with mustard afterwards. Dessert was a date. Oh, I also had a 1/4 an avocado with mustard, sun dried tomato, and spinach while waiting for dinner to finish cooking.

*Calories for the day: 1950*

I calculated my protein for the day thus far (meaning until my second snack) out of curiosity and I'm already at 33.1g of it, & it's recommended for women to have 45, so if half my day is already more than half the rec amount, then I should be good come dinner time. Esp since I will have a fat + veggie laden dinner (gonna make butternut squash mach and "cheese", with a tbd side. Edit: calculated protein, at 45g protein exactly, the rec amount for women. So my protein is up to par! Tbh this is why its funny when people ask me about my protein and iron levels as a majority-of-the-time-vegan-but-other-times-pescetarian. I eat a **** load of vegetables (no mammalian meat, very rarely dairy, never eggs --unless they're in restaurant bread (as an ingredient in the dough), but I never eat eggs besides that) and have the best blood test results in my entire life ("perfect across the board" according to my doc)


----------



## catcharay

Good day w my intake and did some exercise this morning

Breakfast: oats w soy milk, half banana and strawberries

Lunch: brown multigrain rice crackers and carrot sticks with hummus,
chicken soup (celery, tomato, peas, onion, carrot),
small tuna salad w spinach

Dinner: Piri piri seasoned chicken (uber delicious - need to go to a Portuguese restaurant v soon; love the flavours!),
side salad - bell pepper, onion, green beans, garlic and ginger

Dessert: dried apricots, some sugar free lollies


----------



## Barette

So far---

*Breakfast:* 1/8 cup dry steel cut oats, 1/2 a small sweet potato mashed in (with skin of course!), black strap molasses, 1/4 an apple, 1 tbs coconut cream, and 1 tbs peanut butter. 
---*415*

*Snack:* The other half of the small sweet potato with a banana and a tbs of peanut butter, and a little honey on top. 
---*330*

*Lunch:* Stir fry (bell pepper, onion, garlic, eggplant, broccoli, black rice---all sauteed in sesame oil) with a sesame sauce (tahini, mustard, apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, ginger, crushed red pepper). 
---*485*

*Snack:* 1/4 a MASSIVE sweet potato with peanut butter, raw honey, and dates (and cinnamon!). I want to finish the whole thing despite being stuffed. it's raining out and I'm bored (even though I have places to be in 30 min).

*Dinner:* I was food prepping again so I added when I tasted my food into the calories. Dinner was my marinara sauce over spaghetti squash, with peas + asparagus + mushrooms + extra basil leaves on top.

*Dessert:* A 1/4 cup of some strawberry jam I made. It tastes so good :> It was a first time and I made it too thin, so I had to add a LOT of flax seeds to thicken it. Hopefully it gets real thick and clumpy once it's refrigerated. I'm excited to have it with some cashew cream and basil, or on a sweet potato with strawberry jam and peanut butter.

*Total for the day: 2000*

I'm aiming to just be at 2000. Not giving myself high standards of under 1800 or under 1600 or w/e, it stresses me out and I fail (or fail hard, like being over 2000). So, 2000 a day plus consistent working out! I've managed it for 3 days without feeling miserable so I think I'll be okay.


----------



## InstantNoodle

instant noodles and gnocchis


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* 2 slices of vegan brown rice and almond bread with my strawberry jam (which tastes bland now that it's been refrigerated... this shall be a trial and error recipe test soon) a few slabs of full fat coconut milk, and one with just 1/2 a tbs of peanut butter on the corner. Smoothie (cacao powder, cherries, black strap molasses, cinnamon, water). 
---240+60+50+100+55+110+32=*647* Whoooaaa.... big breakfast. Next time just 1 piece of almond toast, or otherwise no smoothie.

*Lunch:* 1 medium sweet potato with 2 tbs peanut butter with 1 tbs raw honey with a banana mashed up with cinnamon.

*Afternoon snack:* 1/2 another small sweet potato with 1 tbs peanut butter and some strawberry jam, with some extra raisins on top (craving sweetness today).

*Dinner:* Veggie stir fry (eggplant, snap peas, bell pepper, onion, garlic, and black rice, and I think that's it) with sesame sauce (tahini, mustard, crushed red pepper, soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, ginger, water)

*Workout:* 30 min on elliptical. Reminded me of why I can't do the elliptical anymore, my knee just gets too bothered and I can't go above a certain level. Back (assisted chin ups, row, and on-the-knee pushups---I'll do abs tomorrow)

*Post workout snackie:* Dates with cashew cheese. Mmmmmm.

*Total for the day so far: 2000*

Managed to be at 2,000 cal a day for the past 5 days. Logging it into my Google calendar feels so nice. Seeing the erratic numbers for this past month of when I tried to be under 1800 or so a day, where I eventually binged a few days later, really is opening my eyes. "1610, 1875, 1550, 2155, 1800, 2300, 1900, 2400, 1635, 2600" now I just see "2000, 2000, 2000, 2000, 2000" I guess I found what works for me (for now! Will try to not jinx it).


----------



## Zyriel

1/4 lb beef hotdog with a bunch of cheddar cheese lol (so gonna have a heartattack one day :b), an orange, orange juic, some blueberries, vast amounts of water and coffee.


----------



## catcharay

Damn hungry right now. 

My plans -

Breakfast: oats w blueberries. strawberries. and half a banana. cinnamon

Lunch:brown rice crackers w cheese
Celery and carrot w eggplant dip
Small salad w spinach. Arugula. Tomatoes. Tuna. Avocado. No dressing

Dinner: san choy bau

Dessert: dried apricots and some prunes


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* Brown rice porridge with apple, flax seeds, walnuts, and dates. Finished my mom's (hers was just with some banana).

*Snack:* Got my hair dyed and they had a box of chocolates for customers. I had 2, hoping for something caramel or nougat-y both times but got just kit-kat-type stuff :/

*Lunch:* Veggie stir fry (eggplant, mushrooms, bell pepper, garlic, onion, black rice) with sesame sauce (tahini, soy sauce, mustard, ginger, crushed red pepper, and apple cider vinegar). I could eat this 4 times a day... yummm.

*Dessert:* Cashew cream with strawberry jam (both homemade and clean!)

*Bored and sad meal:* Ate it because I was... yeah. More stir fry, but this time with brussel sprouts, mushrooms, garlic, and black rice. In a sesame sauce, of course. Sesame is all that matters in life.

*Dinner:* spaghetti squash with marinara sauce with asparagus and peas. Afterwards, my mom got home and I heated up the last of the vegan butternut squash Mac n cheese and had a few bites myself. Also had q few bites of the sweet potato chips she was snacking on. Im ready to pop. W/e.

*Total for the day so far: 2100*

100 over but that's okay, I didn't subtract what I burned from the elliptical yesterday so I was under 2000, so its okay that I'm over today. I was so apathetic towards life today.


----------



## hazel22

rice/grain hot oatmeal thing for breakfast with raisins, cranberries and almonds
salad
brown rice with cannelli beans 
tempeh that i took out of a tempeh sandwich that had cheese
carrot salad with raisins 
chocolate and coconut health bar
apple
cinnamon granola for snack


----------



## Noca

dietician put me on a low fodmap diet for 2 months.

so, 2/3 cup oatmeal with cinnamon, 1tbsp maple syrup, 2% lactose free milk, crushed walnuts

chicken thighs stuffed with gluten free bread and seasoned with spices, white potato, sweet potato, squash with pecans and maple syrup stirred in.

3 x plates of jasmine rice with maple syrup, sesame oil, garlic and sweet onion infused extra virgin olive oil, shrimp, chopped red peppers and spinach, and diced green onions(green part only), and rosemary, sea salt, and white pepper and real bacon crisped and crumbled up along with pecans(I am trying to get in enough calories with all these restrictions)

another bowl of oatmeal same as breakfast

small snack size bag of lays plain potato chips


----------



## eveningbat

I guess I have eaten too much as I don't feel well.


----------



## Barette

@Noca

I just Googled that and jesus, that's a lot of restrictions (in what not to eat). Good luck! Edit: I just found the list of low foodmap foods, that's actually a nice selection. Hopefully it helps!

Today so far:

*Breakfast:* 3 pieces of almond rice bread toast. 2 had slabs of coconut milk with homemade strawberry jam, and the third with peanut butter and strawberry jam. Yum!

*Lunch:* Smoothie (coconut milk, banana, cacao powder, black strap molasses, and a little coffee (& cinnamon & vanilla) it tasted so good! Like a mocha shake). A huge carrot sliced into segments then halved, each segmented half topped with peanut butter and raisins.

*Snack: *I read that bananas help with PMS cramps, and since I had both cramps and back aches, I had a banana (and a glass of wine, to kick it up a notch).

*Dinner:* Spaghetti squash with my marinara sauce, peas, and asparagus. A little more wine.

Snack: roasted and steamed stuff for the next few days, so once I roasted sweet potatoes I had to have one. Split it with my mom, so my half had peanut butter and some honey w/ cinnamon. Also had a nibble of some dairy-free pesto I made.... ****ing delicious!!

*Total for the day so far: 2000*


----------



## Kevin001

2 pop tarts...... blueberry


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Small cafe mocha with cream. 
Half a toasted edam cheese and ham pannini.
Twinings Detox tea.
Lots of water.

Roughly 550 cal. (Needs to be 500/Healthier next time)

..and thats it for today. Back to normality tomorrow.


----------



## Barette

*Breakfast:* I woke up late enough to where it doubled as lunch. So it's a biggun, calorie-wise. Plus I was spacey and used double the amount of water so it was more like soup so I added a lot of flax seeds in a sad, sad attempt to save it so... Carrot cake oatmeal (steel cut oats, flax seeds in a sad attempt to thicken it, raisins, an apple, grated carrots, black strap molasses, and peanut butter. 
---180+50+120+90+200+30+30=700

*Lunch:* Binge kinda day. I ended up eating within like an hour, up to 1400 calories. Soooo... yeah. idk. Purple sweet potato with peanut butter and homemade jam, and then a slice of almond rice bread with peanut butter and jam.

*Dinner:* I worked, which was just about 4 hours of standing and shifting from desk to desk (wrapping museum artifacts), not really much moving around. Afterwards my mom and I had a glass of wine and an appetizer at an Italian restaurant. I had mussel soup with 2 slices of bread, most of a glass of merlot, and literally one bite of her tiramisu. I was still so stuffed from my binge, but wanted to stay out since it was Friday.

*Total for the day so far: 2050* Not bad for a Friday night! Basically at 2000 cal the past week  I have a sick part of me that wants to binge so much, but I've been managing! Today was supposed to be a gym day but by the end of dinner I would've only had a half an hour. It will just be tomorrow and sunday then!! No problem!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Regular day

1/4 Brie and bacon panini
1/2 Piece of cappuccino cake
Regular mocha

Chicken curry w/ rice

2 Poached egg on wholewheat bread
74% cocoa - 2 squares
Light custard 120g pot

Lots of water

1730 cal


..Shopping tomorrow. So, going to start tweaking and adding in some nice healthy stuff.


----------



## Noca

2/3 cup oatmeal with milk, cinnamon, walnuts, maple syrup

another 2/3 cup oatmeal with milk, cinnamon, walnuts, maple syrup, 1 spoonful of raw peanut butter

3 chicken drumsticks, white and sweet potatoes, parsnip, zuchinni

ham steak, sweet potatoes, white potatoes, peas and my homemade low fodmap gravy

shrimp, rice, jasmine rice, with red bell peppers

I cleaned this house of food and I was just grocery shopping at walmart 2 days ago. I need to buy a massive bag of potatoes tomorrow.

3 more chicken thighs and potatoes


----------



## catcharay

Oh dear, so much dinner today

Spirulina and garlic biscuit w cheese, more cheese

Coconut honey pancakes w blueberries and strawberries 

Little forkfuls of ice cream - caramel peanut brittle..o...m...g (now it reminds me i want some more :/)

pho, big bag of prawn crackers, pork bun x2, 2 tiny spring rolls

Overall, my guilt hasn't enveloped me.. I think I'm managing well. Saturday is my day


----------



## ravens

Breakfast: Cheerios, english muffin, bacon, egg whites, cheese
Lunch : chicken, whole wheat spaghetti and sauce, french bread, skim milk


----------



## Noca

oatmeal, milk, walnuts, cinnamon, maple syrup

3 chicken legs, white and sweet potatoes, peas and gravy

tostitos with homemade low fodmap chili dip (ground pork, a dozen or so other spices and ingredients)

more tostitos chili dip

pecans with blueberries and plain lays chips


----------



## Zyriel

Bunch of random truffle chocolates, a tamale, wine, cream cheese and lox on a bagel, orange juice, cups of water, coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Just some bake beans and rice.


----------



## SummerRae

First meal: I'm thinking about making a sandwich later (turkey on wheat bread and a piece of cheese) 

Yesterday, I had yogurt -and omg I just realized I forgot my other yogurt at work and holy chit even worse I forgot my cutie (small orange) in my purse!- then I came home and had whatever Mexican food that was left on a plate that my dog ate off of. It was my mom's bfs food.


----------



## SummerRae

How embarrassing but true…


----------



## rachelrachel

Rice and Salmon with tomato sauce and lemon for dinner. I skipped lunch and breakfast. And an orange i had in my room later in the evening.


----------



## thetown

wow you guys eat a lot, i just ate nutella


----------



## Noca

So far..

oatmeal with walnuts, milk, oat flour, maple syrup, cinnamon, blueberries

nachos with homemade lean ground pork nacho dip

2 x plates of brown rice vermicelli noodles, zucchini pasta, chicken thighs, shrimp, red bell peppers, bok choy, in a peanut sauce with pecans and sesame seeds on top

3 rice cakes with tuscan tuna salad on top of each

glass of lactose free 2% milk


----------



## SummerRae

Okay I made a sandwich at 3:40 and shared it with my dog, first meal: two slices of turkey, one slice of cheese, on two slices of oatnut bread.

Edit: around 11PM I had a half a chicken breast (the other half I gave to my dog), some potato slices, and half a corn on the cob.


----------



## P1e2

B- wheat toast w/ peanut butter, yogurt w/ fresh blueberries, coffee, & water
Snack- peanut m & m's, water & hot cocoa
L- lasagna, 2 cookies, water
Snack- low fat choc milk, water
S- Parmesan gnocchi w/ pesto, mandarin oranges in lite syrup, & water


----------



## zomgz

Nothing ~

Don't feel like eating.


----------



## Kevin001

Small bag of cool ranch doritos and belvita biscuit.


----------



## Avesatani

Sandwich and banana a meal of champions !


----------



## W2G

hmmmmm what i ate ............ maybe 6 hot wings and near a gallon of water.
but my days are different than most i go to sleep at 9 am and wake up at 1 to 2 pm


lolol i normally forget to eat but not to drink (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Noca

I am honestly getting sick of oatmeal.

I had 3 eggs and 3 pancakes with oat flour stirred into my glass of water instead.


----------



## catcharay

@Noca maybe you can vary the fruit you put in it. Almond milk makes it taste so much more delicious as well


----------



## catcharay

Been eating clean..healthy and wholesome but sometimes for dinner meals I put red wine, only a slight amount and it elevates my whole eating experience. It's a fish dish with a tomato red wine sauce?? Absolutely delicious..still reveling in that tasteful memory, serious! My bf has the opposite account of this dinner.


----------



## Zyriel

Spaghetti, ale, potato skin chips, steak, baked potatoe with way too much cheddar @[email protected], couple tangerines (so that cheddar goes through alright lol), wine, probably multiple cups of water and coffee.


----------



## Noca

oatmeal, with nuts, milk, fruit

protein shake with fruit

chicken thighs with stuffing, bok choy, potatoes, turnip, pecans, cranberries, apples

another plate of above

yogurt cup with nuts

banana

spaghetti with rice/quinoa noodles and ground pork and tomatoes


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Been eating slightly healthier as of this week. Nowhere near perfect, but I'm trying to take baby steps. My weight has been a consistent 190lbs for the last 4 months, which sucks since my goal is to put on muscle mass. Pretty odd I struggle to gain weight, since I eat tonnnsss of food, and most of it is pretty high in calories/junk food.

Breakfast: 2 small potatoes - fried, onions, bellpepper, franks red hot sauce. 2 eggs, and a chicken breast(normal fist size, I suppose)

Post-workout protein shake: 1 1/2 scoops (36g protein) blended with 1/2 cup oats.

Lunch: Another chicken breast.

Dinner: Was going to eat another chicken breast, but pizza showed up on my kitchen counter so I had 3 slices.

Trying to keep better track of macros so I meet my protein quota at least. Meeting my carbs/fats would be nice,too, but like I said - baby steps!
It's hard when you're on a budget and you suck at time management and food prep. 
Would like to eventually replace potatoes with sweet potatoes, if I can find a way to make them taste tolerable for once.
Also need to implement brown rice into my meals.

Going to add a scope of Casein to my milk before bed on days I dont get eat enough protein.

In future I hope to add a proper green smoothie as a morning snack, so I get all of my needed veggies/fruit out of the way for the day, all in one tolerable glass, lol.


----------



## P1e2

B- toasted Ezkiel bread with peanut butter, yogurt, coffee, water
L- lemon chicken, arugula, Morocan couscous, red quinoa, with sweet pimiento dressing, water, mini dark chocolate peanut butter cups, water, diet Coke
Snack- pita crackers, 1 mini dark choc peanut butter cup, water
S- chicken sandwich with lite mayo on toasted Ezkiel bread,chicken dumpling soup, yogurt, 2 choc marshmallow cookies, water


----------



## P1e2

B- Ezekiel toast, peanut butter, yogurt, coffee, water
Snack- 1 piece chocolate
L- gnocchi with pesto sauce, mandarin oranges, water, 2 pieces chocolate
Snack- yogurt, sesame flatbread crackers with hummus, water
S- gnocchi with pesto, mixed vegetables, 2 choc cookies, hot cocoa with a marshmallow


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast- Smoothie with orange juice, mango juice, blueberries, 2 bananas, pineapple, and black berries.

Lunch- Grilled garlic chicken and eggs drenched in olive oil with homemade topping of pan seared diced tomatoes and grilled onions with red wine, olive oil, and oregano, and an addition of red pepper flakes.

Dinner- Organic kale chicken salad with almonds, mushrooms, seared bell peppers, diced tomatoes, feta cheese, and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## millenniumman75

Cookies n' Cream ice cream
Two peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
Two cups of Dunkin' Donuts Cinnamon Roll coffee
a can of Barq's Diet Root Beer.


----------



## Noca

2/3 cup oatmeal with 1 tbsp brown sugar, nutmeg, walnuts half a sliced banana

smoothie with scoop of protein powder, 2% milk, 1 yogurt probiotic cup, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1/8 avocado

3 x 1.5 cup of pork stew with bok choy, sweet potatoes, white potatoes, and herbs

2 slices of gluten free cheese bread toasted

1 banana

lean ground pork toasted sandwich on gluten free cheese bread

probiotic yogurt cup

1/4 cup pecans

2 eggs 1 cup of mixed vegetables(potatoes, sweet potatoes, zuchinni, spinach, red peppers) with 1 tbsp ketchup and 1 tbsp avocado oil


----------



## Noca

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Been eating slightly healthier as of this week. Nowhere near perfect, but I'm trying to take baby steps. My weight has been a consistent 190lbs for the last 4 months, which sucks since my goal is to put on muscle mass. Pretty odd I struggle to gain weight, since I eat tonnnsss of food, and most of it is pretty high in calories/junk food.
> 
> Breakfast: 2 small potatoes - fried, onions, bellpepper, franks red hot sauce. 2 eggs, and a chicken breast(normal fist size, I suppose)
> 
> Post-workout protein shake: 1 1/2 scoops (36g protein) blended with 1/2 cup oats.
> 
> Lunch: Another chicken breast.
> 
> Dinner: Was going to eat another chicken breast, but pizza showed up on my kitchen counter so I had 3 slices.
> 
> Trying to keep better track of macros so I meet my protein quota at least. Meeting my carbs/fats would be nice,too, but like I said - baby steps!
> It's hard when you're on a budget and you suck at time management and food prep.
> Would like to eventually replace potatoes with sweet potatoes, if I can find a way to make them taste tolerable for once.
> Also need to implement brown rice into my meals.
> 
> Going to add a scope of Casein to my milk before bed on days I dont get eat enough protein.
> 
> In future I hope to add a proper green smoothie as a morning snack, so I get all of my needed veggies/fruit out of the way for the day, all in one tolerable glass, lol.


I thought putting on mass was easy according to you in your post in another thread. You actually realize in this thread that it costs a lot of money and requires cooking skill and a lot of time to cook if you aren't planning on filling yourself with junk. After your 500th or so chicken breast, see how much you love chicken.


----------



## nervousbat

Coffee with a drop of milk and two spoons of sugar, two or three burnt nachos, hot chocolate.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Noca said:


> I thought putting on mass was easy according to you in your post in another thread. You actually realize in this thread that it costs a lot of money and requires cooking skill and a lot of time to cook if you aren't planning on filling yourself with junk. After your 500th or so chicken breast, see how much you love chicken.


That thread was about a guy wanting to put on quick weight, not healthy muscle mass. He didnt express any interest in being health conscious, or hitting the weights and gaining muscle. He just wanted to stop being scrawny.

If I was just trying to gain lots of weight I'd be devouring everything in my sight. I'm trying to put on healthy mass/muscle/fat, while also on a very strict lifting/cardio routine, and that means calories up in the 4k to 5k range.
It's a lot higher calories/harder than a guy living a sedimentary lifestyle trying to put on quick weight without an objective like being muscular as well.

Getting fat is easy, and cheap. His goal is a lot different than my goal, and I know you probably realize that, but I understand why you would quote this post, because it does make me seem like a jerk, which is fine. But realize that my goal is completely different than his goal, and my lifestyle is completely different.

That said, I havent really tried to put on weight, and it hasnt been something that has been a priority to me. That guy wanted to gain like 40lbs, and it *is* a huge priority to him. He should be able to delicate more time and energy to it. 
Now that I have dedicated the conscious effort to gain mass, I have been. I keep track of all my macros.

And I know people hate chicken breast, but I use to live off it for a couple years when I was losing weight. I know how to spice it up so I keep my sanity. Stir fry never gets old to me.


----------



## Sloqx

Hot wings, chicken fajita, clif bar, welch's fruit snacks


----------



## P1e2

B-Ezkiel toast, peanut butter, hot tea, yogurt, water, steel cut oats w/ chopped walnuts, & cinnamon
Snack- cocoa, water, cashews
L-pasta w/ extra protein, omega 3 fatty acids, and fiber, chicken shredded, lite Alfredo sauce, & mixed vegs, dark choc, water
S- chicken tortilla soup, tortilla chips, shredded cheese, yogurt, 2 choc marshmallow cookies


----------



## Noca

3/4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp brown sugar, 1/3 cup blueberries, and milk

probiotic yogurt

1 sesame rice cake with tuna crab salad on top

pulled pork sandwich with gluten free toast, mixed cheese and russian dressing and fries with ketchup

plain lays chips ( ~400+ cals worth)

~ 1/4 cup pecans

1.5 cups of turkey, rice, sweet potato soup

1/2 grapefruit fruit


----------



## Pancho35

7 bowls of froot loops without milk

A slice of pizza


----------



## youcantseeme

A bowl of marinara pasta


----------



## Noca

so far

3 eggs, 1.25 cups of hashbrowns with red and green pepper and green onions

roasted turkey dinner with stuffing, sweet potatoes, white potatoes, green peas and gravy

marinara gluten free pasta with lean ground pork

chopped walnuts and a probiotic yogurt

Another plate of pasta


----------



## feels

So far today 

Breakfast: scrambled egg, whole milk, toast with peanut butter, and some blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries

Lunch: just some white rice with broccoli and carrots

Been snacking on some edamame, smoked gouda, and I made a banana and kale smoothie with coconut milk and a little honey. 

Gonna make a big *** dinner tonight I'm stoked.


----------



## Kevin001

2 apple toaster strudels 
Captain D's
NOS Energy Drink


----------



## catcharay

If you saw that not me


----------



## Anti89

2 frozen burritos
8 frozen chimichangas
4 packets of sugar fruit snacks
bowl of choclate cereal

I am chubby and borderline obese... I need to start exercising and learn how to cook actual food.


----------



## Noca

1 cup oatmeal with 1 tbsp brown sugar and 1/3 cup blueberries and milk

toasted pulled pork sandwich

1/2 cup mixed rice with 3 chicken thighs and marinara sauce

another plate of chicken and rice

half a banana

some plain lays chips

tomato and sweet potato soup with 2 slices of toast


----------



## Noca

bacon, hashbrowns with green bell peppers, 1 egg

3 chicken thighs with mixed rice and marinara sauce

12 x california rolls

turkey and cheese toasted sandwich

1 cup brown rice krispies, with milk and blueberries

1 slice of pumpkin pie (230 cals)

handful of chips

lots of water


----------



## Noca

hashbrowns, red and green bell pepper with a chicken breast

2/3 cup oatmeal with brown sugar, 3/4 banana, 1/3 cup blueberries

more hashbrowns and another chicken breast

ground pork and cheese toasted sandwich with a side of sweet potato and tomato soup

smoothie with 1 scoop whey, 1 probiotic yogurt, banana and milk


----------



## Noca

3 eggs and bacon

brown rice krispies with corn puffs, sliced banana and chopped walnuts with a little milk

chicken breast with some hashbrowns and mixed peppers with a side bowl (1.5 cups) of tomato and sweet potato and quinoa soup

roast 1/4 chicken with sweet potatoes, brown seasoned rice with green peppers, red peppers, and green onions

1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 banana sliced, chopped walnuts, blueberries and brown sugar

plain lays chips

probiotic yogurt

lots of water


----------



## feels

For breakfast I had a scrambled egg, whole wheat toast with peanut butter, about a 1/4 a cup of blueberries, a mandarin orange, and a cup of coconut milk. 

Lunch had some lima beans, potatoes, and tuna patties my aunt made. (Trying to cut out meat all together)

Tonight I plan on making some pasta with kale, tomatoes, garlic, roasted almonds, and probably some other junk. 

So far I've had an activia vanilla yogurt for a snack. I love eating.


----------



## Choci Loni

Carbohydrates, proteins, fatty acids, minerals, vitamins, water, sodium chloride and um..

chick pea peanut burgers with potatoes and salad


----------



## gloomy

valentines candy friends got me, and noodles


----------



## Noca

oatmeal walnuts milk blueberries and bananas

chicken breast toasted sandwich with cheese and ranch

1/2 of a 14" chicken turkey bacon spinach and cheese rice crust pizza

toasted peanut butter and banana sandwich

more oatmeal

lots of water


----------



## catcharay

First thing was dutch biscotti I got from the shops w coffee

Then souffle for brunch and lunch

Dinner was coleslaw, veggies and hummus

Green tea throughout the day


----------



## CWe

Cereal
Tacos
Sucker candies


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Well... today I ate 6 nutri-grain low fat waffles, some noodles, and a few bowls of honey nut cheerios.
*holds head in shame*


----------



## Noca

oatmeal banana walnuts and blueberries

chicken turkey bacon spinach pizza

chicken sandwich

roastbeef sandwich

pork roast dinner with potatoes and peas

walnuts


----------



## Razorpd

Sugar bun,chickenwings and macaroni,macaroni and broiler balls,huge pizza and coke zero.Thats my idea of healthy workout food.


----------



## P1e2

B- toast, peanut butter, yogurt, coffee, water
L- gnocchi, pesto sauce, 2 choc cookies, water
Snack- mandarin oranges, water
S- pasta w/ pesto, chicken, dark choc, water


----------



## Noca

3 eggs, 6 slices of bacon, hashbrowns with red and green peppers and some ketchup

pork roast with sweet potatoes, white potatoes and green peas with a little gravy

spaghetti with ground pork, tomatoes, quinoa/rice/buckwheat pasta

another plate of spaghetti

a handful of chips

lots of water


----------



## JustJordan

Pizza and some mini snicker bars


----------



## Shizuma

This morning : bread with margarine and orange juice
In the afternoon : tomatoes spaghetti ; a banana ; cranberries.
Dinner : Cauliflowers ; bread with margarine ; chocolate.


----------



## Noca

oatmeal with a banana mashed into it

large serving of spaghetti (1.75 cups worth?)

2 egg 6 slice bacon and cheese toasted sandwich

oatmeal chocolate chip homemade cookie

3 lean ground pork tacos with cheese

lots of water


----------



## Noca

4 rice cakes with a generous amount of tuscan tuna salad on top of each

4 slices of french cheese toast with maple syrup along with a side of hashbrowns mixed peppers and some ketchup

smoothie with 1 extra large banana, 2 tbsp raw peanut butter, 1.25 scoop of whey, 2% milk

probably 450 cals+ of lays chips

2/3 cup oatmeal w banana, milk and walnuts


----------



## Melodies0fLife

It's been awhile. <3

Morning: Baked potato, a banana, durian fruit and small slice of strawberry shortcake that I made for my dad's birthday yesterday!
Noon: Strawberry banana coconut soy smoothie and banh chung--chinese new years rice, mung bean, and pork

Not feeling much for dinner. My diet has been whack lately.


----------



## Noca

chicken breast with brown rice mixed veggies in a peanut sauce

2/3 cup oatmeal and 1 banana with milk and walnuts

3 cups of chicken meatball, veggie, jasmine rice and quinoa stew

protein smoothie with banana and whey

plain lays chips

2 slice of gluten free toast (190 cals)

5 large glasses of water


----------



## feels

breakfast: whole grain toast with peanut butter, a scrambled egg, 1/2 cup of blueberries, a banana, and a cup of coconut milk 

lunch: brown rice, mix of broccoli, cauliflower, snap peas, and I diced up a potato and fried it cause I haven't had that in forever. 

Snack: Orange and honey mustard/onion flavored pretzels that are ****ing amazing

dinner: might go out for sammich tonight or just make one at home.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Foot long subway sandwich consisting of turkey on wheat bread and all the veggies they had. 

2 bananas, two pieces of dried bananas

1 large mango

Potato chips

Vietnamese pickled mustard greens soup


----------



## Choci Loni

Two toasts
Two champignon walnut burgers
One orange


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Japanese omurice with mushrooms, eggplant and zucchini. Avocado on top.

Pickled mustard greens and Pork soup
Mixed salad with grapes and avocado

A bananas and a cookie

Chicken thigh, salad spring mix, carrots, and a slice of bread with mushroom brie cheese


----------



## Noca

3 blueberry and pecan gluten free pancakes with pure maple syrup, 4 strips of bacon, 1.5 slices of gluten free toast(190cals per 1 slice) with raw peanut butter on top, homemade hashbrowns and ketchup

two packs of hemp, chia, buckwheat, amaranth cereal (300cals) plus half a sliced banana and 1/3 cup of almonds and 1 tbps of protein powder

3 more pancakes with maple syrup

1/2 cup of lean ground pork seasoned (was going to have the meat in two hard taco shells but my toaster oven caught fire and burned to a crisp)

1 cup cooked gluten free pasta with 4oz chicken breast and costco marinara sauce with generous amount of extra virgin olive oil and avocado oil along with horseraddish and lime juice added to the marinara sauce

4 x 1.5 cup glasses of water and a 500 ml water bottle


----------



## CWe

Eggs
Bacon 
Potatoe chips


----------



## reaffected

Salad but completely countered that by eating the Twix and M&M's left on the counter.


----------



## reaffected

Melodies0fLife said:


> Japanese omurice with mushrooms, eggplant and zucchini. Avocado on top.
> 
> Pickled mustard greens and Pork soup
> Mixed salad with grapes and avocado
> 
> A bananas and a cookie
> 
> Chicken thigh, salad spring mix, carrots, and a slice of bread with mushroom brie cheese


I loooove how you eat. That is all.

-stares at meals of tuna on rice-


----------



## P1e2

B- Ezkiel toast w/ peanut butter, Starbucks cappucinno (180 Calories for the bottle), 6-8 oz unsweetened almond milk, water
Snack- unsalted mixed nuts, 1/2 to 1 handful, water
For lunch may eat Indian chicken, brown rice, and mixed veggies, water, & dark choc pretzels


----------



## Noca

So far

two packs of chia hemp oatmeal amaranth mix with 1/3 cup almonds, almond milk and half sliced banana

2 x plates (~2 cups each) of chicken and spaghetti

4 tbsp raw peanut butter, scoop of whey protein powder, 1 banana, almond milk

1/3 cup almonds

1/2 cup oatmeal with half a banana

lots of water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

reaffected said:


> I loooove how you eat. That is all.
> 
> -stares at meals of tuna on rice-


Thanks 

Unfortunately, I wish I had the motive to eat like that all the time. That must have been a good day! My hormones are wacky lately so I've been craving very random stuff.

Today:

Pan fried chinese new year rice cakes with herbs

Refried beans and salsa with tortilla chips

Banana papaya strawberry soy smoothie


----------



## Noca

2 cups of spaghetti, tomato sauce, with chicken breast

2 protein smoothies each with a cup of whey, total of 7 tbsp of raw peanut butter between the two, 1 tbsp of avocado oil, 1 medium banana each, and 1/2 mix of 2% milk and almond milk each

half a pack of bacon
1.5 cup of homestyle hashbrowns with red and green bell pepper and green onion diced
ketchup
3 eggs

lays bbq chips ~300 cals worth

so far, ~3400-3600 cals (depending on how cooked the bacon is), 168 grams of protein

edit: 4 slices of shaved deli roast beef and a handful of almonds


----------



## P1e2

Noca said:


> 2 cups of spaghetti, tomato sauce, with chicken breast
> 
> 2 protein smoothies each with a cup of whey, total of 7 tbsp of raw peanut butter between the two, 1 tbsp of avocado oil, 1 medium banana each, and 1/2 mix of 2% milk and almond milk each
> 
> half a pack of bacon
> 1.5 cup of homestyle hashbrowns with red and green bell pepper and green onion diced
> ketchup
> 3 eggs
> 
> lays bbq chips ~300 cals worth
> 
> so far, ~3400-3600 cals (depending on how cooked the bacon is), 168 grams of protein
> 
> edit: 4 slices of shaved deli roast beef and a handful of almonds


Awesome, a few my favorite foods, hash browns w/ ketchup and eggs, as well as BBQ chips. 

Today ate:
B- Ezkiel bread toasted w/ peanut butter, van yogurt, hot tea, water
Snack- mocha
L- leftover homemade chicken quesadilla, salsa, sm fresh orange, 2 sm pieces dark choc, water
S- leftover Indian chicken, brown rice, mixed veggies, van yogurt, a few mixed nuts, 2 choc marshmallow cookies, hot choc w/ mini marshmallows, water


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Morning:

Mixed spring salad with avocado and black grapes. Vietnamese type of wide rice noodle thingies with steamed sausage rolls and cilantro herbs.

A baked sweet potato and banh mi (viet sandwich)

Banana strawberry soy smoothie.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday


2 ground pork hard tacos

2 plates of red wine stewed beef with potatoes, sweet potatoes, peppers and gravy

5 blueberry pecan pancakes with 1 cup of hashbrowns with green onions and 1/3 pack of bacon and maple syrup

6 tbsp raw peanut butter, 1 scoop whey isolate, almond milk and 2% milk


----------



## feels

breakfast: blueberry pancake and banana

lunch: omelette with mushroom, bell pepper, tomato, onion, and spinach 

dinner: ravioli with cheese and spinach and broccoli and cauliflower on the side

snacks: apple, pretzles, oatmeal cookie with walnuts and rasins


----------



## Noca

so far...

5 slices of bacon, 3 eggs, mixed hash browns peppers and green onions, 2 slices of toast, 1 slice of lactose free swiss cheese

pork chop, green peas

rice spaghetti with 5 turkey and zucchini meatballs with tomato sauce

2 whey, banana and almond milk smoothies

bowl of chia, hemp, oatmeal, buckwheat (300cals) + almond milk, walnuts, and pecans and a banana on top


----------



## GangsterOfLove

So far
- Slice of pizza
- Sausage wrapped in bacon
- Handful of bite size baguette crackers with bruschetta
- Tiny strawberry danish
- Few crackers


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

2 slices turkey bacon, 3 eggs, 2 slice toast, slice of swiss cheese, hashbrowns, ketchup

2 x salmon salad sandwiches

1 x tuna and crab salad sandwich

Plate of spaghetti with turkey zuhcinini meatballs and tomato sauce

chai, hemp, buckwheat and oatmeal (150 cals) with almond milk, almonds, maple syrup and pecans

Half a scoop protein powder, 1/2 banana, and milk and rice/quinoa milk

Tons of water


----------



## Noca

Today for breakfast red skin potato wedges (500 cals), ketchup (57 cals), 3 slice of toast (280 cals), 2.5 tbsp raw peanut butter ( 250 cals), 1 egg(80 cals), 1 slice of swiss cheese(80 cals), pecans(94 cals), 3 slice of turkey bacon(75 cals)

1461 cals total

Sweet potato and russet potatoes (170 cals)
Pork zuchini oats meatloaf (350 cals)
M&M original sauce (45 cals)

1 scoop whey (120 cals)
1 banana (105 cals)
2.5 tbsp raw peanut butter (250 cals)
Almond milk (35 cals)

Total 2491 cals

3 slices of toast (280 cals)
3.5 tbsp peanut butter (350 cals)
Pecans (100 cals)

Total 3221 cals


----------



## feels

breakfast: omelette with mushroom, bell pepper, tomato, onion, and spinach 
green grapes on the side

snack: banana, cashews, peanut butter and jelly sammich

dinner: lentil and black bean soup with tomatoes, onions, and celery, bread and orange on the side.

I want some chips.


----------



## Sloqx

Chicken thighs and rice
Buffalo chicken sandwich
Pistachio ice cream
Chicken tenders with honey mustard

I ate a lot of chicken today lel


----------



## feels

breakfast: oatmeal with almonds and cranberries, banana on the side

lunch: burrito bowl with brown rice, black beans, mild-tomato salsa, cheese, and guacamole, clementine on the side 

dinner: baked potato with cheese, sour cream, and bacon bits, broccoli and asparagus on the side. 

snack: smoothie with blueberries, acai berries, raspberries, and banana, oatmeal cookie with walnuts and raisins

I feel like I consume too much sugar but I dunno


----------



## GangsterOfLove

- Toasted bagel with butter, tomato, turkey and cheese
- Couscous with chickpeas, sweet potato, and tomatoes in a tomato sauce
- Bowl of cream of broccoli soup
- Hot dog
- Half of a scone
- Rice crispie square


----------



## feels

breakfast: toast with peanut butter, banana, whole milk

lunch: cream cheese wontons, white rice, broccoli and green beans, some orange and pineapple slices on the side. 

dinner: baked salmon with tomatoes, sauteed spinach, and asparagus

snack: green grapes, baked lays chips


----------



## cmed

close enough


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> close enough


41 grams of fibre? That's a LOT of fibre.

so far today...

2 deli slice ham
4 slice of french toast and maple syrup
93.75 grams of bacon
hashbrowns and red skin french fries with ketchup

1 scoop whey
1 banana
4 tbsp raw peanut butter
rice milk
2% lactose free milk

1 cup pasta with shrimp, kale, spinach, orange pepper, green onions, with a peanut soy sauce


----------



## cmed

Noca said:


> 41 grams of fibre? That's a LOT of fibre.


lol I normally don't get that much. It's usually around 25 grams. This new wheat bread I ate today had 5g per slice, and I had like 4 slices of it today.


----------



## catcharay

Wholemeal bread is the theme and snacking on sweets

Breakfast-
wholemeal slice of bread with cheese slice (160)
banana (100)

Snack-
1 caramel latte (61 cals)

Early lunch-
wholemeal slice of bread - spinach, roast beef and chicken slices, cheese slice (300)
small handful of cashews

Snack-
1/2 pack of mentos 
1 bite of choc oat bar (sugar laden)
wholemeal rice crackers 1/4 of pack

Dinner-
wholemeal slice of bread - roast beef and 2 slices of cheese

Dessert- 
1 crunchie


----------



## Noca

2.5 cups of red skin potato homefries and ketchup

protein smoothie with 1 scoop whey, 9 tbsp peanut butter, 1 banana and milk

6 bbq pork backribs with russet potatoes, squash mixed with walnuts

2 slice toast (190 cals) 1 slice swiss cheese, 4 slice of chicken, hummus


----------



## Noca

so far

1 slice of toast with peanut butter
sandwich with 2 slice toast, slice of swiss cheese, slice of ham, 2 eggs, 1.5 cups of hashbrowns and ketchup, and 3 pork breakfast sausages

5 tbsp peanut butter, 1 scoop whey,1 banana, milk

1 slice pork loin,1 tilapia filet, mix of purple and orange sweet potatoes and baby potatoes with 1 tbsp gravy


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Yesterday

Breakfast: Mixed vegetables with egg whites and nutritional yeast

Pre-workout: Homemade vegetable and fruit smoothie; a few pistachios

Lunch/post-workout: Nonfat plain Greek yogurt with pumpkin, chia, flaxmeal, psyllium, stevia, and pumpkin spice all mixed in; a Granny Smith apple

Dinner: Mixed vegetables with low sodium nonfat cottage cheese; a few sunflower seeds

Drinks: several large glasses of water; black coffee; green/peppermint/rooibos tea; peppermint/decaf green/ginger tea


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breakfast: Bacon and eggs with orange juice and a coffee.
Vitamin stack: 100mg B-6, 100mg B-12, 50mg Zinc, 500mg Vitamin-C.

Lunch: Protein shake, banana, strawberries, and chocolate covered almonds.

Dinner: Udon noodle soup with kale, mixed veggies, and an egg.


----------



## cat001

Breakfast: Scrambled egg on toast

Lunch: Ham sandwich with lettuce and cucumber

Dinner: Roast Vegetable couscous (couscous with Butternut Squash, Courgette, Cherry Tomatoes, Red and Yellow Bell Peppers).


----------



## TobeyJuarez

- 4 servings of salad
-a red pear
-a protein bar
- a coke zero
-frozen grapes
-bolt house protein drink
-water

i feel like im forgetting something though


----------



## P1e2

B= steel cut oats w/ cinnamon, cinnamon toast with peanut butter, yogurt, hot tea.
Snack= water, mocha.
L= Calif sushi rolls, about 4 to 6 of 8 rolls, canned peaches, 2/3 to 3/4 of chocolate protein drink, water.
Snack= vanilla yogurt
S= gnocchi w/ pesto, 2 choc marshmallow cookies, water.


----------



## P1e2

B= 2 TBS peanut butter approx., oatmeal, yogurt with blueberries, water, hot tea
S= 1/2 pack peanut m and m's, water
L= chicken salad, grapes, choc peanut butter cups, water
sn= 2 choc peanut butter cups (mini not full size), water
S= homemade spicy vegan lentil soup, string cheese, crackers, yogurt with blueberries, 2 choc marshmallow cookies, water and before dinner ate sliced sweet peppers and hummus dip


----------

